# '15 Echo CS620PW Information



## BGE541

So grabbed a new CS620PW with the 27" B&C the other day. I bought a CS600 with 27" in 2012 but gave that to my father to use as a backup so thought I would get myself a new one. This is not going to be scientific but I see a few questions about Echo's popping up and I honestly think they have a good product... Then again I own most saws as long as they come in Orange so...

Either way go it home and started going through it to see if I could notice anything notable from the get-go...

Few things were...
-Balances really well with the 27" B&C
-All 27 Torx bolts except side chain tensioner
-Exhaust port is quite large and actual exhaust port "ceiling" is high and "square"
-Base gasket is thin, thin, thin (for higher comp would be my guess...)

So looks like they are trying to possible throw a little more at these saws from the factory to get them up in there game. Yes factory limiter caps are lame but if you cant manage those then don't worry about trying to squeeze the most out of any saw... they can easily be removed as cover here on AS.





Don't know why these are upside down... but oh well... took it would to make some test cuts and pretty darn impressed at the power it made. The goal of the photo was to show just how thin the base gasket was and port shape. These use two rings with a conical popup style piston (more "dome shape" to this piston then OEM 575XP, 266XP, 460, 440M ect)

Here is a video if its first time in wood (other then one prior "tuning" cut...) Hope you enjoy and PM me with any questions or what not...


----------



## rattler362

I like the wrap handle on that saw too thanks' for the vid Reed.


----------



## wigglesworth

I want one of those. 

The exhaust port is down right sexy!!


----------



## BGE541

Yes Mike it is compact kinda like a Stihl 3/4... really like the lay out...

Wiggles... Yes it looked pretty good to my (rough) eye... was hoping you could cut on my CS600 as im guessing you like the Echo.... 

Rattled does awesome porting as well!!!

More videos to come tonight.


----------



## rattler362

I would like to try one of these Saw's and may do just that in the future


----------



## BGE541

Ok a few tanks in her life and still alive lol don't mind the little glitch in the video... wife was fightin a wasp  This log im cutting on is pretty green... not as dry as the end!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

Those are nice saws, nice video!!!!!


----------



## BGE541

Thank you.


----------



## WSE

Great saws but as I've said before very overshadowed by the price point of the 590. Very noticeable difference if you try them both however!


----------



## BGE541

Cut time for the Echo was 31 sec...

Cut time for the 575XP with 24" B&C was 39 sec...

Both new chains, sharpened and full comp.

Not bad!


----------



## BGE541

WSE said:


> Great saws but as I've said before very overshadowed by the price point of the 590. Very noticeable difference if you try them both however!



I agree the 590 is a can be a great saw for about $400 plus some "Owner" love... but honestly pulling a 27" bar this this STOMPS the CS600 in every way. Either way I think this brand is over looked... If there 670 because a hotrod and proportionately equal (or better) than the 620PW it would be very hard to pass up, esp. with that warranty (if you can NOT mess with it).


----------



## CR888

l just got a 550p and they seem to be well built with a bit of zing to them being tuned over 13k. Sadly they are a little heavy for the displacement and thats the biggest negative but also look like they were designed with a long service life in mind. l think the 'timberwolf' is currently the best bang for your buck saw on the market. Pro build, spring av, strato tech, good chain tensioner, good power that don't fall on its face when it touches wood. There is a lot to like about the echo range if you have sub $400 in your wallet. My 550 has plastic clutch cover and lMO too thin handle but no big issues there. Japan knows a thing or two about *** and 2strokes even though they are constantly chasing European innovation. Good parts network too with echo. l wonder if the cs620p P/C is a direct bolt on to a 550p crankcase? Could be a nice upgrade.


----------



## Big Block

I have been wondering the same thing for the 590 and I have heard the 620 coil is unlimited too. I would like to get some solid info on this. But we would most likely need the 316 carb from a 620 as well. I think these parts if compatible would complement my hogged out muffler well


----------



## BGE541

If you have a blown 590/600 it may be worth trying... the 620 seems like a great platform and would hesitate to buy one over trying to modify a stock (under warranty) 590/600. 

The OEM 620 P&C is only like $150 I believe...


----------



## Big Block

My 590 now has a voided warranty I.e. MM and trimmed limiter caps. I kind of shot myself in the foot I needed a saw fast and got it. I should have held out for a 620pw. To late now!!!


----------



## SawTroll

The info I have is that the 620 is an improvement over earlier Echo designs - but still is way too heavy for 60cc, and low on power as well.


----------



## fordf150

P&C on the 590, 600, 620 are interchangeable as far as I know. 590 and 600 are the same P&C but with different carbs. 620 has a different carb to and IIRC has the largest venturi of the 3. Not sure about coils. I will check next time I have free time. 

The 3/4 wrap on these are really nice and comfortable


----------



## Big Block

I ran my brothers 555 today at the dealer right after he bought it and it was on 95 octane fuel same length bar and same chain it's trimmer but I don't think it's lighter and I don't think it ran any harder than mine. We ran it in elm if you wanted to know.


----------



## Big Block

It might be worth it since I already own the saw


----------



## jl4c

BGE541 said:


> Ok a few tanks in her life and still alive lol don't mind the little glitch in the video... wife was fightin a wasp  This log im cutting on is pretty green... not as dry as the end!




Looks like starting at 0:15 you got the tip of the bar into the dirt. Done that a time or two myself.

I sure like those mid-size Echos.


----------



## CR888

fordf150 said:


> P&C on the 590, 600, 620 are interchangeable as far as I know. 590 and 600 are the same P&C but with different carbs. 620 has a different carb to and IIRC has the largest venturi of the 3. Not sure about coils. I will check next time I have free time.
> 
> The 3/4 wrap on these are really nice and comfortable


Wonder whether the 550p could get a bolt on 620p cylinder. My 550p looks very close to the 590 in size and chassis. No big problem if it don't the 550p runs well off the shelf as most echoes do. Do you know how much the 3/4 wraps are and whether the 550p will accept one?


----------



## fordf150

Pretty sure the 550 is a different chassis. Typical wrap handle pricing...around $100 for everything you need to install it. Echo has to many models that are similar. 590, 600p, 620p, 620pw are all the same chassis. The straight 600 is different.....like really different. I don't think there is a single piece that is the same as the 590/600p/620p


----------



## BGE541

The tree is sitting on about 3 feet of its own limbs... so no dirt, the 620 feels and handles great.


jl4c said:


> Looks like starting at 0:15 you got the tip of the bar into the dirt. Done that a time or two myself.
> 
> I sure like those mid-size Echos.


----------



## Big Block

I just did the squish test on the 590. .039-.040 I think the base gasket is getting removed


----------



## BGE541

Do it... buy some Derko off ebay... like $12 great stuff.


----------



## rattler362

Great thread Reed thanks for posting. If you get a chance would you care to post a few pic's of the 620?


----------



## Big Block

I think I will. I have a friendly race with a triple nickel.


----------



## BGE541

Make sure, if you can, open the gasket and port on your muffler to match the size of the exhaust port... with the higher compression and a little better flow it may really wake up.

Go easy with the Derko around the impulse port... make sure to re torque the allens after you run it the first time.
You MAY be able to cut the washer off from around your spark plug to get a little more volume into the chamber but make sure you check before trying to light her off...

Keep us posted!


----------



## Big Block

Ahhh very sneaky sir thank you I will definitely port match it and look into the spark plug. I think we will run them mid week. Need some time to let the gasket maker set up.


----------



## BGE541

So Derko says no start up for 30 min minimum and 24 hours full cure time but honestly if I pull the gasket/clean/apply Derko to the Cylinder base then re install, by the time I get it together, port match/mess with the muffler and get it together it is good to go... Done this on a few saws now and none have let me down!

Mike I will grab some pictures tomorrow~ Hope the wood work went well.


----------



## rattler362

Thanks' Reed


----------



## jughead500

The 590/600's like base gasket deletes.still a little too much squish even with it removed but much much better.
Also helps with the over weight problem that troll talks about the base gasket is made out of lead.......when you remove it that takes care of the weight problem AND the problem of not having any power.


----------



## Big Block

Jughead500 that's good info it all makes sense now lol. I read alot on this forum before I joined and and noticed you are a big proponent of these saws I was hoping you would join in on this topic


----------



## Big Block

Also thanks for the info on the derko BGE541


----------



## jughead500

Yeap I'm pretty well hooked on my 600p.I'm hoping to get set back up with the local machine shop to mill my squish on cylinders and try my hand at porting before long.of course it will only be a winter time hobby.anyway the echo will be one of my first victims.


----------



## jughead500

Big Block said:


> Also thanks for the info on the derko BGE541


If you cant find dirko, three bond, moto seal or loctite flange sealer also works well.
I use the loctite aneorbic flange sealer but it takes longer to cure.i use the stick type and there isnt any mess.


----------



## Big Block

Let us know how it goes. I need to do some more research and do a practice run on an old saw before I try my hand at that. I know it's possible to mess on up pretty quick. Of course that could be another reason to buy a 620 p&c if I try it on the 590 first.


----------



## Big Block

Copy. Ideally I'd like to find some gasket maker in town. Local motorcycle dealerships are the ticket right?


----------



## BGE541

Yes you can use things other then derko but ifn you did make it Yamabond, Hondabond, or threebond.... you really don't need much...

Make sure when you port your 590 you bevel your ports to not get a ring cought... ill try and find a link but i got this cheap chinese set of grinding bits thatbfit a dremel but are long enough to reach the port. Its nice because it comes with different shaped bits as well.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Last but not least the old CS600P!


----------



## Big Block

Man thats a nice saw. Thanks for the porting info. Looks like I'll be busy the next few weeks playing mad chainsaw scientist


----------



## BGE541

Your welcome BB. I am by no means a pro... There is a lot of knowledge on here so don't be afraid to ask! I would like to see how your saw does... Did you see that CS590 on Ebay for $330 in a damaged box? Might be worth messing with lol


----------



## rattler362

Reed Thanks' for posting the pic's great looking saw I do like the wrap handle


----------



## BGE541

Mods, can we please have an "Echo Chainsaw" sticky in this forum?


----------



## Big Block

No I haven't 330 is pretty cheap new. I was just looking on CL and found a nice used one for 300 obo and a 372xp with a wrap handle for 350. Might buy another project or patient which ever way you want to look at it


----------



## BGE541

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECHO-CS-590...Domain_0&hash=item2a4e1d18ef&autorefresh=true
Thanks a good price for a 372 with wrap


----------



## Big Block

Thats in pretty good shape considering the way the box looks


----------



## wigglesworth

SawTroll said:


> The info I have is that the 620 is an improvement over earlier Echo designs - but still is way too heavy for 60cc, and low on power as well.



Did you watch the video?

Doesn't look low on power to me..


----------



## BGE541

Seriously, for pulling a 27" bar... HATERS GONNA HATE.... lmao


----------



## the GOAT

wigglesworth said:


> Did you watch the video?
> 
> Doesn't look low on power to me..


And faster than a ported husqvarna


----------



## porsche965

If you were to keep one of the two in your above picture, the 575 or the 620 what would you choose?


----------



## fordf150

590 pulls 3/8 20" good and it is the lowest powered model. I don't think a 620 is under powered at all but they are slightly heavy for 60cc. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/performance-outdoors-60cc-comparison.273905/


----------



## BGE541

porsche965 said:


> If you were to keep one of the two in your above picture, the 575 or the 620 what would you choose?



I really like the 575 but given the 5 year warranty I'd have to go with the 620... and its an upgraded model so it will be fun to shake down and see how it holds up... great so far!


----------



## BGE541

For all those who say the 620 is "underpowered and over weight" have most likely not used a 620... I don't care what people pull off the internet, friends or what not but from running a 372, 575, 440, 620, 562AT this thing pulls a 27" bar better then expected and better then I have seen and observed the competition esp. for the $ as well as the warranty.


----------



## Big Block

Would pematex rear Diff oil resistant rtv work?


----------



## BGE541

It should work... RTV site says good to 450*F while Dirko says goot to 180*C or 356*F

http://www.elring.de/fileadmin/Date...hnische_Dichtmassen/Dirko/Elring_Dirko_en.pdf

Go for it but dont over do it! Watch out for that impulse port!


----------



## Big Block

Awesome thanks I'm digging into it now.


----------



## Big Block

Any chance you have jug torque specs or should I call echo?


----------



## BGE541

I dont I just got in a crisscross pattern about 3 times over, run the saw abit, snug again and call it good. Hard to explain but make sure you take your time and dont tighten one to much more then others.


----------



## Big Block

Thank you again you've been a huge help


----------



## jnorwooddds2004

Wound up at this thread. I just walked out of Stihl with a new MS 211c Saw (bartered). Was waiting on a 261 and got tired of waiting. Anyway, I have an Echo CS600P as well, so thought I'd settle for something smaller to work on my smaller jobs. Hope I like it. I can say the my Echo 600p is an absolute beast. I just use it around my property so no professional work here.


----------



## jughead500

So far from observing all of the echo 590/600/620 threads there has only been two complaints that i have noticed and that was a completely demolished recoil from unknown causes.the other complaint was low power to weight ratio from someone with the initials sawtroll.


----------



## jughead500

jnorwooddds2004 said:


> Wound up at this thread. I just walked out of Stihl with a new MS 211c Saw (bartered). Was waiting on a 261 and got tired of waiting. Anyway, I have an Echo CS600P as well, so thought I'd settle for something smaller to work on my smaller jobs. Hope I like it. I can say the my Echo 600p is an absolute beast. I just use it around my property so no professional work here.


I have actually logged pine and poplar out with my 600p and so far so good.not that it was 12 hours a day 7 days a week but enough to kill a poulan in a short amount of time.one day actually it took a flying 100ft leap into the woods.got the saw stuck in a widow maker.i was blocking it down to get it unlodged out of a tree across the road.only way out was to pull the tree off of the bar.well when they jerked all i saw was an orange streak.lol.picked it up, dusted it off and went back to sawing.not even a scratch. may be a plasticky feeling saw but its made tough enough.


----------



## BGE541

Think when I get my CS600P back Im going to throw a 24" bar on it, muffer mod, delete the base gasket and port it. The 600 has lived 90% of its life in 28" Oak with the 27" Bar, never been tuned, modded or any parts replaced and I must say its impressive... Look forward to seeing your project Echo's when they are finished!!!


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Thank you again you've been a huge help


 
Any time BB, let us know how things go... take some photos along the way!!!


----------



## mountainlake

jnorwooddds2004 said:


> Wound up at this thread. I just walked out of Stihl with a new MS 211c Saw (bartered). Was waiting on a 261 and got tired of waiting. Anyway, I have an Echo CS600P as well, so thought I'd settle for something smaller to work on my smaller jobs. Hope I like it. I can say the my Echo 600p is an absolute beast. I just use it around my property so no professional work here.


 

You should have got a CS400 and muff modded and tuned it. Steve


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

Look at all that magnesium. This thing is built like a tank.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

Seems to rev faster and is most definitely louder. I have not cut anything yet. Hopefully tomorrow I will get it tuned and race my brothers saw.


----------



## rattler362

Reed has a 3 saw comparison that is cool the Echo is stout he will post the results I am sure. Thanks for posting the pic I was curious about the XFERS


----------



## Big Block

Your welcome


----------



## BugaBoots

How would the 620 stand against a 372xp xt?


----------



## jl4c

BugaBoots said:


> How would the 620 stand against a 372xp xt?



About the same way your CS-400 stacks up against your 550xpg


----------



## BGE541

Ok so I wanted to to a comparison between the 575XP, 371XP and 620... The Huskys are sporting 24" bars and the Echo a 27", all newly sharpened chain, in green pine (24" dia) So here are the results... All saws were ran in their respective power band, wood had some knots, this wasn't a scientific test but had enough controls in place you will get the point.

The gang: 


Part 1: 
Part 2: 
Part 3: 
Thoughts?


----------



## KenJax Tree

My thought is that Echo is a cuttin' MoFo


----------



## BugaBoots

I about cant beleave that a 60cc saw walked 2 70cc saws by about 10 sec. If thats what a guy gets, i may just have to pickup the 620 on the local CL.


----------



## the GOAT

Where are all the husqvarna/stihl fanboys?


----------



## Cope1024

the GOAT said:


> Where are all the husqvarna/stihl fanboys?



I had two Stihl saws, and was really tempted to buy the CS620P until I got a deal on an MS362 Stihl. I have no problem with anybody's saw preference, I just get torqued when their opinion is pushed on others as fact.


----------



## M&Rtree




----------



## BGE541

That is not the same model 620 fwiw... I have owned a new 562AT and that thing would run but not like this with a 24" plus bar...


----------



## M&Rtree

It is the same model. I have also demo'd a 620 Echo with the same results.


----------



## rattler362

I would for one like to try a 620pw Reeds Thanks for doing the vid's very informative.


----------



## rattler362

KenJax Tree said:


> My thought is that Echo is a cuttin' MoFo


I am with you.


----------



## BGE541

M&Rtree said:


> It is the same model. I have also demo'd a 620 Echo with the same results.



That video is from '14, how is it the same as the '15 model? I think the point that most are missing is the saws ability with a 27" bar. I don't care who does the work I want to see a 562, 560, pull a bar that size through green wood that size. I only compare it to the 575XP and 371XP because its what I have to test and display. I've had a 562AT and that thing wouldn't. ..


This threads intentions are to inform people of what Echo offers... Am I excited at the results? Yes. Am I bashing any brand? No... at the end of the day I will always own more Huskys... just a fact.

Dont think this is all at you M&R.. its for those who have the attitude of arrogance and refute anything other then what they like... even if that is a conclusion they drawn on their own. Being a thread I do realize that it is a choice people have...

Onwards...

Big Block how'd she run??? We need video...


----------



## Big Block

She ran awesome beat the 555 by 2 seconds in 15 inch old hard Russian olive. The husqvarna had an 18 inch bar and LGX chain. I know I said it had a 20 earlier but I guess I had my head up my a$$ mine is a 20 inch with LGX chain. 
Echo 17.9 seconds 
Husqvarna 20.1 seconds 
I'll get video on the rematch he only had 1 tank through it I have 3 through mine. I don't know how much difference that makes. We will run them again in a week probably and for sure get video.


----------



## rattler362

Big Block said:


> She ran awesome beat the 555 by 2 seconds in 15 inch old hard Russian olive. The husqvarna had an 18 inch bar and LGX chain. I know I said it had a 20 earlier but I guess I had my head up my a$$ mine is a 20 inch with LGX chain.
> Echo 17.9 seconds
> Husqvarna 20.1 seconds
> I'll get video on the rematch he only had 1 tank through it I have 3 through mine. I don't know how much difference that makes. We will run them again in a week probably and for sure get video.


Keep us posted BB


----------



## Big Block

Definitely will. If those times seam slow, I don't know if they are but we are at 5000 feet too


----------



## BGE541

Your at a high alt but congrats on getting that saw worked up... great feeling huh?!


----------



## Big Block

Thank you. Ya its pretty cool I still have a smile on my face. I haven't gotten to hotrod an engine in a few years. That orange 455 Olds engine that is my avatar was the last one I built. I want to port it now but I think I'll wait until I get a second saw. I don't want to kill the only one I own.


----------



## BGE541

Bet it sounds a lot better huh?


----------



## Big Block

That it does


----------



## BGE541

YEah BB enjoy the 590, if its on the third tank you still have a bit til it breaks in... are you gonna run the red armor oil when Echo releases it? What premix you running now?


----------



## Big Block

Ya I probably will it's supposed to be good stuff. I'm running echo power fuel with red armor 93 octane now it seems to be good.


----------



## BugaBoots

I have to ask since I didn't see it mentioned in here, is the 620 ported?


----------



## BGE541

BugaBoots said:


> I have to ask since I didn't see it mentioned in here, is the 620 ported?


 
Nope, the photos on the first page are of the saws stock porting (currenty running)...


----------



## Cope1024

BGE541 said:


> YEah BB enjoy the 590, if its on the third tank you still have a bit til it breaks in... are you gonna run the red armor oil when Echo releases it?



Red Armor has been out for awhile around here.


----------



## fordf150

that stuff is good oil but expensive


----------



## jughead500

Guys the only reason the 620 is faster is because of the weight bearing down on the blade.we all know its way too under powered.
A mastermind CS620 is looking mighty good right now.


----------



## Cope1024

jughead500 said:


> Guys the only reason the 620 is faster is because of the weight bearing down on the blade.we all know its way too under powered.
> A mastermind CS620 is looking mighty good right now.



That's because some on this site think you need a 70cc saw to trim a rose bush.


----------



## jughead500

Cope1024 said:


> That's because some on this site think you need a 70cc saw to trim a rose bush.


Whaaaaa? Thats what I use the pm1000 for that.


----------



## Big Block

I just put my right side felling spike on for a 600p fits perfectly on it


----------



## Big Block




----------



## BGE541

BB that thing looks sweet! Id really like to hear it run. How crazy did you get with the muffler mod?


----------



## Big Block

Thanks. It's pretty loud like really punchy especially with the higher compression. I cut the inner deflector off of the main deflector on top of the fire screen and I decided to keep the fire screen in place for now and then opposite the tube I cut that square out. I've been thinking of cutting it open with a band saw and totally gutting it and getting my brother to tig weld it back together. I ran a tank through it today on an emergency, split plumb tree from the storm yesterday or I would have gotten video today. I am going to run it again tomorrow or Monday. I'll get video and pics of the mm. My uncle said "let me get my plugs before you touch that puppy off again" after I fired real quick to make sure it wasn't flooded from riding in the truck.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds similar to what I did. I didnt remove all of the inner reverse baffle just maybe 50% so outwardly it looks 100% factory but doesnt redirect all of the exhaust back. On the "tube" that runs up the muffler, cut that out completely... Next time I may just drill a few (3-4) 1/4" holes in it and try that first... or just throw a 288XP port on the side and call it good lol. I cant stand DP mufflers that look like its clearly an after thought so I would rather cut, weld, grind etc...

I honestly think my 575XP sounds a little better then the 620 but again that has more done... all in all the cutting ability of that Echo makes up for it. What was your squish after your gasket delete? Look forward to hearing it!


----------



## Big Block

I'm with you on glued on looking duel ports lol. I am very impressed too. I've only used a handful of 60 cc saws and so far this one takes the cake. I'm really considering getting a 620pw. All in due time I guess. Oh yeah the squish. 027-.028 a bit better than before. A little bit more would be nice but I have room for error and porting. I need to do a compression test just out of curiosity.


----------



## BGE541

One saw I allowed a nasty looking double port on was a 266SE I rebuilt only because I got the muffler cut for it but somewhere along its hard life it fell off... so threw another back on... 

It cuts ok for a new topend and running a little rich. Yeah thats a safe squish for a work saw... sounds like it turned out great. You think you can feel a power/cutting difference as well as sound? Make sure you keep your chain sharp (and hope the Husky guy forgets lol)

Im not sure why but out Echo dealers here dont carry the Red Armor oil just yet, coming they say...., but they have the pre mix but that stuff is big $$$ os I just run Stihl HP or the other Echo for now depending on the saw.


----------



## Big Block

That 266 cuts good theres one for sale around me for 250 I don't know how good of condition it's in. I've always liked them though. I can definitely feel a power increase see it too. No red armor out here yet either I looked today. Btw I really like the way that 266 sounds alot!!!! I watched that video a few times.


----------



## BGE541

Thanks. It is my fathers, he wore it out so I built him a 266XP, too his 266SE, rebuilt, ported and MMd it and waiting to give it back. I cant believe it he runs 28" bars on them in Oak! Well they hold up so oh well... If you could get a running 266SE or XP for $200 bucks complete it would be worth it, fun and easy to work on and tough!

I think its neat how your photos showed just how stout the cases are on these saws... honestly unless a guy wanted a 620 I would just go with the 590 and do what you did... I mean my 2012 600P is basically the same exact saw as yours just 27" bar and a lot of wasted $.


----------



## drf255

Very interesting thread. Thanks for posting. 

That's one mean stock 60cc saw.

So, other than the carb and some cheaper frame parts, how does it differ from the $400 590?


----------



## BGE541

drf255 said:


> Very interesting thread. Thanks for posting.
> 
> That's one mean stock 60cc saw.
> 
> So, other than the carb and some cheaper frame parts, how does it differ from the $400 590?


 
Full wrap, carb, porting, ignition the P&C #s are different as well, dual bucking spikes... for the price and warranty I would say its a very solid choice!


----------



## Big Block

Thanks for comment on the photos. When I saw how they where built I had to take the opportunity to show that these saws are a quality piece of equipment. I may look into that 266se. I'd really like to get a second saw. Hopefully I'll get some time tomorrow and get some pictures and video up!


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> View attachment 420645


 
Mike what do you think you would do to this Cyl?


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 is it possible to run a stihl rollamatic es bar on the 590? I assume I would need an adapter. My brother gave me a 24" with a chain from his 044 it just needs a new roller tip.


----------



## nk14zp

Big Block said:


> Thanks for comment on the photos. When I saw how they where built I had to take the opportunity to show that these saws are a quality piece of equipment. I may look into that 266se. I'd really like to get a second saw. Hopefully I'll get some time tomorrow and get some pictures and video up!


A 266 is a good saw.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> BGE541 is it possible to run a stihl rollamatic es bar on the 590? I assume I would need an adapter. My brother gave me a 24" with a chain from his 044 it just needs a new roller tip.


 
I talked to f150 the Dolmar dealer and we (he) is working on an adaptor for Stihl large mount to Echo (.5-.7 mil) small bar stud then the the large mount Husky.

That would be sweet. 

Oh and I am feeling like an addict waiting for this video and wondering what it would do with a little exhaust work and a true .020 squish...


----------



## Big Block

Copy good info. Lol I will for sure do it tomorrow. I'm wondering the same things as you, I'll tinker with the porting as soon as I gain some more confidence in how and what to do and get a backup saw.


----------



## Big Block

nk14zp said:


> A 266 is a good saw.


Good deal I'll look in to it tomorrow then


----------



## BGE541

if you find a 266 XP you can run a 272 P&C and run the same carb in some cases... cheap power!


----------



## Big Block

Would the 272 p&c fit on the se?


----------



## BGE541

Yes but I believe you will need a larger carb or maybe just a different card to Cyl mount.


----------



## Big Block

Well I got a video and remember it's for sound not speed I'm in a crappy cutting position on some dead hard Russian olive. How do I post it ? Pics will have to wait till tomorrow. Today was one of those days.


----------



## BGE541

No worries man... I always upload to youtube first then just copy and paste the link and it comes up as a video...


----------



## Big Block

Ok cool thanks


----------



## Big Block

Echo cs590 timberwolf:


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Echo cs590 timberwolf:




Dude that sounds awesome! Sounds like its tuned well, cleans up well in the cut. That Russian wood looks pretty stout. 

Hope your day turned out well. Ill look forward to a race video if yoy can get one... don't be sharing your saw tuning tips with Husky guys lol.


----------



## Big Block

Thanks!! I've spent alot of time tuning it. That piece of wood was probably pushing 80 pounds!! 12" long and about 15" diameter. My day did turn out well I got to run my saw and so positive comments thank you again. Oh we will get a race video I found some big big Russian stuff yesterday like get that bar buried big it should be good fun.


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> I talked to f150 the Dolmar dealer and we (he) is working on an adaptor for Stihl large mount to Echo (.5-.7 mil) small bar stud then the the large mount Husky.
> 
> That would be sweet.
> 
> Oh and I am feeling like an addict waiting for this video and wondering what it would do with a little exhaust work and a true .020 squish...


homelite410 is looking into it. That is where i get my adapters from. He has the nicest ones i have tried out for the dolmar and husky saws.


----------



## BGE541

So a little FYI on the 620... checked the squish today... a whopping .043"!!! man if this thing weren't new and if it didn't run so well I would take it apart and monkey with it...

On another note... the 266 was at .034 so that should be at .020 by Friday... really thinking about getting a 590 to mess with... BB'svideo makes me think (or hear) they are a mean little machine, and with seeing what Echo leaves on the table (squish wise) I think they will be a force to be reckoned with!?!


----------



## Big Block

Do it!! you could grab a used one cheap.


----------



## Big Block

So if I decided to not port it myself who and how much snelling? Mastermind? I see rattler port one of yous.


----------



## Big Block

Your's. Sorry stupid phone


----------



## BGE541

Shoot rattler a PM... great price and very fast turn around...


----------



## Big Block

Thank you


----------



## BGE541

Some noodling with the 620...


----------



## stihl041avhog

the GOAT said:


> Where are all the husqvarna/stihl fanboys?


Im still reading


----------



## BGE541

371 cutting:


----------



## BGE541

620PW cutting:

Move videos=more information to go off of. Husky has a 24" B&C, Echo has a 27"...


----------



## Big Block

So this guy in town at a shop watched my video and says I'm 3-5 degrees off on ignition timing what do you guys think?


----------



## BGE541

Eh that saw should be able to advance/retard itself to some degree... Mike, what youthink? Seems like it runs great in thecut, I think that popping is throwing him off maybe? They seem to sound like that when muffler modded alone, so that would isolate the ign issue but I don't know...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I like my 562 but that 620 looks like a solid saw and a force to be reckoned with. Subbed.


----------



## BGE541

BigBlock any more CS590 news? So looked at those videos, looks like both 371 cuts were 9 sec and the 620 was one 9 sec one 10 sec cut... but have a 24" bar so will try that and update


----------



## Big Block

It's going to get ported as soon as I get another saw. Im looking at a 266se with a metal hand guard/ chain brake. May pick it up next week if he still has it. That bar makes a difference I killed my brothers 044 with a 28" but we figured it would in the small stuff. I'm sure if it had a 20 on it it would've won. I'm going to see if I can get some pictures and video this weekend I'll be around 8,000 feet elevation


----------



## SawTroll

Locust Cutter said:


> I like my 562 but that 620 looks like a solid saw and a force to be reckoned with. Subbed.



The 620 is very heavy for a 60cc saw, and the "W" version is even heavier. Stock power is not as high as the best saws in the class.

Still, 3.3 kW/4.5 hp would have been decent, if the saw had been lighter - but it actually is heavier than some 70cc saws.

The price is way too close to the much superior 560xp, at least here.


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> The 620 is very heavy for a 60cc saw, and the "W" version is even heavier. Stock power is not as high as the best saws in the class.
> 
> Still, 3.3 kW/4.5 hp would have been decent, if the saw had been lighter - but it actually is heavier than some 70cc saws.



Thank you for your valuable input...


----------



## WSE

BGE541 said:


> Thank you for your valuable input...


Yes it's very valuable input when it's coming from somebody who's never even run an Echo. I, however have run both saws. The 562/560 is SLIGHLY lighter and faster. 620 has more torque hence the reason it pulls that big bar so well.


----------



## fordf150

just a little info to add. 560xp is the small mount version of a 562xp...correct me if im wrong so i can correct this post for anyone in the future looking at it. husqvarna is not my strong suit. So a 555/560/2258/2260 should all be similar in weight with the 562 being slightly heavier due to the large mount bar. so here are some weight pics to compare all taken on the same scale. 590,620pw and 2258 were new never fired. 600 was a used saw that had oil and fuel drain. oil tank rinsed with fuel and saw blown off as good as possible without disassembly. i would say @SawTroll was generous on the weight statement that he made but i still like the 590 for the value/quality that it is. the 620/620pw is another that my only complaint is the weight. they are very well built with comfortable wrap handle and loads of torque that other 60cc saws only dream of. 600p is one of my least favorite simply because it is not a great value when compared to the 590/620


----------



## BGE541

Maybe ill buy SawTroll a gym membership so he can get over the "Extra" weight and enjoy the power that 620 has...


----------



## Big Block

SawTroll said:


> The 620 is very heavy for a 60cc saw, and the "W" version is even heavier. Stock power is not as high as the best saws in the class.
> Have you even handled one? Or are you just reading numbers? I'm a big dude 8 oz means nothing to me and obviously most of these guys feEl the same way if anything that extreme obesity problem the echo has (lol) makes me like it more because when the bar is buried it cuts faster with less effort were being bent over in a cutting position is harder on me than actually carrying the saw.
> 
> Why do you go out of your way to bash on echo I mean really? you have not said anything constructive to this conversation
> 
> 
> Still, 3.3 kW/4.5 hp would have been decent, if the saw had been lighter - but it actually is heavier than some 70cc saws.
> 
> The price is way too close to the much superior 560xp, at least here.


----------



## Big Block

Have you even handled one? Or are you just reading numbers? I'm a big dude 8 oz means nothing to me and obviously most of these guys feEl the same way if anything that extreme obesity problem the echo has (lol) makes me like it more because when the bar is buried it cuts faster with less effort were being bent over in a cutting position is harder on me than actually carrying the saw.

Why do you go out of your way to bash on echo I mean really? you have not said anything constructive to this conversation


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> Maybe ill buy SawTroll a gym membership so he can get over the "Extra" weight and enjoy the power that 620 has...


buy me one too! i use a 421 as much as possible


----------



## cedarshark

I have all three of the saws in question, 590, 600p and 620p. If I covered the model numbers with tape, I can't really tell the difference between any of them. I prefer torque over rpm and Echo seems to serve up a very reasonable dose of it. Even my older echos(702,550'4600 and 440) feel like they offer more torque than they should. Echo produces some quality outdoor power equipment and I am glad to see there are more and more people that have come to recognize this through personal experience, not just opinions or spec sheets.


----------



## jughead500




----------



## BGE541

That's why SawTroll dislikes Echo, because they make him pose in they're lawn care ads... DUH


----------



## Big Block

jughead500 said:


> View attachment 422135


Awesome


----------



## BGE541

Hows the 590 running BB?


----------



## Big Block

I got rained out it was at about 7,500 feet so it got cold fast. All I got to do was see if it would start on a 5k foot tune.......it did third pull !!! Even that's impressive


----------



## BGE541

Nice... any updates? Im finishing up another 266... if you see any and don't want them I may be interested! How's everything going?


----------



## Big Block

I'm good just trying to get some cash together for another saw. I've been to busy to get muffler mod pics. I will getthem up a swear. There is a 266 in snowflake Arizona I can't afford if you want it $250 I'll send his contact info if you want it. By the way I saw your review on the HD site very nice.


----------



## Big Block

I'm hoping to get a race on this week with my bro and his 555 head to head and switch and see which one is faster. His is rated at 4.3 hp we are guessing my 590 is around 5hp with free mods which is under powered for sure..............shhhhhhhh be very very quiet I'm hunting trolls.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Well hell, I'm interested. As a guy who's owned and run a 600p and a 555... not back to back (same place/time/wood) but I know what each saw is about.


----------



## Big Block

Awesome!!! It should be a good show we are competitive so there won't be any sandbagging


----------



## SawTroll

Big Block said:


> I'm hoping to get a race on this week with my bro and his 555 head to head and switch and see which one is faster. His is rated at 4.3 hp we are guessing my 590 is around 5hp with free mods which is under powered for sure..............shhhhhhhh be very very quiet I'm hunting trolls.



The 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp stock.


----------



## jughead500

Thanks for the reminder troll.


SawTroll said:


> The 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp stock.


----------



## BGE541

Its not always how much power a saw makes but where it makes it's power... but SawTrolls brochures don't tell him that  Quite a price difference between those saws as well I believe...


----------



## SawTroll

BGE541 said:


> Its not always how much power a saw makes but where it makes it's power... but SawTrolls brochures don't tell him that  Quite a price difference between those saws as well I believe...



The price differense depends on where you are, but the 590 is relatively cheap even here. Despite the 590 has a plastic handlebar and clutch cover, there still is about a pound of weight differense, which of course is important in the woods, but not so much in the yard, if just blocking logs.

I am fully aware that rated max power output isn't the full story, and the 590 will of course cut wood. There is absolutely no reason to believe its "power curve" is any better than the 555 though, rather the other way around.
It just is about how much you are willing to sacrifise, for a lower price. The 620 is better regarding power (3.3 kW/4.5 hp), but also heavier - way too heavy for the power, with metal handlebar and clutch cover. The 555 has both, but still is about a pound lighter than the 590.
The forward part of the tank of the 620 (where the handlebar is attached to it) is known to easily break, and I assume the same applies to the 590.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the weight doesn't bother me saws only start to get heavy to me when they pass 35 lbs i went logging with my buddys this past week using a echo 8000 and a 620 and i used the 8000 all day and it didn't feel any heavy at the end of the day.
it is still lighter than a 075 or 084 he has for a back up saw.


----------



## jughead500

SawTroll said:


> It just is about how much you are willing to sacrifise, for a lower price. The 620 is better regarding power (3.3 kW/4.5 hp), but also heavier - way too heavy for the power, with metal handlebar and clutch cover. The 555 has both, but still is about a pound lighter than the 590.


But if you easily take that 4.5hp to 5hp or even 5.2hp isn't that a much better power to weight ratio? AND still have more torque than a stock strato charged saw?
As far as the tank issue no one I know of has had a problem here in the states other than maybe dropping a tree on one.


----------



## jughead500

So far guys how many complaints? Hmmmmmm 1 with the guy and the mysteriously busted pull start cover.


----------



## BGE541

Between the two I have zero complains, zero broken parts...


----------



## SawTroll

jughead500 said:


> But if you easily take that 4.5hp to 5hp or even 5.2hp isn't that a much better power to weight ratio? AND still have more torque than a stock strato charged saw?
> As far as the tank issue no one I know of has had a problem here in the states other than maybe dropping a tree on one.



You can't compare one modified model to another that isn't of course, that's just silly.


----------



## jughead500

Just as silly as comparing a stock un stratified saw to a stock stratified saw? Level playing field would be cs600 to 359 husky wouldn't it?


----------



## BGE541

SAwTroll... I have ran a stock 562 and 620 and can tell you the weight difference is not that great but the power band of the echo is better. How great is saw thats one poundb lighter but takes more time to use when trying to pull a 27" bar?


----------



## jughead500

I actually ditched a ms441 non mtronic due to the cs600.the 441 was just.....ok.kinda liked it but was just....well um...I dont know.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Jughead nailed it, whatever "it" is. There's an intangible quality to the 600 series Echo saws. I had a 600p, LOVED that saw. Got stolen by tweakers, replaced with 555 Husq. The 555 is a fantastic saw, but noodle-y a.v. and a couple other niggling faults kept me from loving it. On to Stihl's finest offering in the 60cc class (currently... I know the ms361 is like god's breath), the much-heralded ms362cm. Meh.

I miss that 600p. It was a good saw. Even my six year old daughter can tell (I take her with me woodcutting), and says "daddy, you really need an Echo" because... it is intangible.


----------



## Big Block

No complaints here and i have used mine in the woods by the way. Also every power rating I have seen in the states is 3.9 on the 590.


SawTroll said:


> The 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp stock.


----------



## Big Block

SawTroll said:


> The price differense depends on where you are, but the 590 is relatively cheap even here. Despite the 590 has a plastic handlebar and clutch cover, there still is about a pound of weight differense, which of course is important in the woods, but not so much in the yard, if just blocking logs.
> 
> I am fully aware that rated max power output isn't the full story, and the 590 will of course cut wood. There is absolutely no reason to believe its "power curve" is any better than the 555 though, rather the other way around.
> It just is about how much you are willing to sacrifise, for a lower price. The 620 is better regarding power (3.3 kW/4.5 hp), but also heavier - way too heavy for the power, with metal handlebar and clutch cover. The 555 has both, but still is about a pound lighter than the 590.
> The forward part of the tank of the 620 (where the handlebar is attached to it) is known to easily break, and I assume the same applies to the 590.



I ask once again have you handled one ? Or let alone ran one ?


----------



## SawTroll

Big Block said:


> No complaints here and i have used mine in the woods by the way. Also every power rating I have seen in the states is 3.9 on the 590.


That would be 2.9 kW, but I haven't seen any US Echo power specs before.

The US ones may of course be more choked down, for EPA reasons.


----------



## SawTroll

Big Block said:


> I ask once again have you handled one ? Or let alone ran one ?



No, and I have no wish to do so. I have only been providing the info I have found, to put things somewhat into a perspective.

The 620 is rated at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp over here.


----------



## jughead500

In all respect troll.if you've never handled one and have no desire to do so the point of putting things into perspective is kind of pointless comparing one manufacturers paper figures to another manufacturers paper figures.each manufactureer can come up with different ways of testing.some a little bit blown out of proportion to anothers more conservative figures.
Just setting down thinking this morning
The cs620 is 4.5hp over there the saw is 59.8cc
The stihl 036 and was rated at 4.5hp at 62cc
I think from what i have read the 038 mag 2 was 72cc and around 4.9hp
That isn't bad figures for the echo against similar weight saws.definately at all not bad against a saw that is 12cc larger with the 038 mag.
Real world really not bad at all because i have used the cs600,036 and the 038 magnum.


----------



## jughead500

Also i'm comparing old school to old school technology.not old school technology to new school stratocharging.stratocharging turns a two stroke engine into a totally different orange.


----------



## cedarshark

I had the chance to put my 620P to a pretty fair test this weekend. The pic below is 40 yr old blueberry juniper. In some cases it is so thick it will not fall when cut and a tractor is required to pull the entangled limbs out and into a pile. Nothing will grow underneath the canopy. Some of the bases are 36". That 620P was started and stopped over 100 times yesterday. It always started warm on 1 pull. Cold on 3 pulls. 7 tanks of fuel thru that saw and the air filter needed brushing off at the end of the day. It was run on its side cutting stumps. In my opinion, it is some of the worst conditions there is for a saw. I don't give a rats rear what is on a spec sheet or someones opinion that hasn't picked one up and run it. That saw (stock) pulled a 20" bar buried through cedar stumps fine. I probably felt that extra "pound" on my knees cutting stumps, but it did more than I expected, and that's really all that matters.


----------



## SawTroll

jughead500 said:


> In all respect troll.if you've never handled one and have no desire to do so the point of putting things into perspective is kind of pointless......


 Even though I haven't used them, there are others I trust that have, and have reported about it.


----------



## jughead500

Just can't win can I?


----------



## Cope1024

jughead500 said:


> Just can't win can I?


You're a winner in my book.


----------



## Cope1024

cedarshark said:


> I had the chance to put my 620P to a pretty fair test this weekend. The pic below is 40 yr old blueberry juniper. In some cases it is so thick it will not fall when cut and a tractor is required to pull the entangled limbs out and into a pile. Nothing will grow underneath the canopy. Some of the bases are 36". That 620P was started and stopped over 100 times yesterday. It always started warm on 1 pull. Cold on 3 pulls. 7 tanks of fuel thru that saw and the air filter needed brushing off at the end of the day. It was run on its side cutting stumps. In my opinion, it is some of the worst conditions there is for a saw. I don't give a rats rear what is on a spec sheet or someones opinion that hasn't picked one up and run it. That saw (stock) pulled a 20" bar buried through cedar stumps fine. I probably felt that extra "pound" on my knees cutting stumps, but it did more than I expected, and that's really all that matters.View attachment 424015



Your experience is what I believed all along. That barbed wire fence didn't help matters either, did it?


----------



## cedarshark

Cope1024 said:


> Your experience is what I believed all along. That barbed wire fence didn't help matters either, did it?



I took the pic to illustrate how contentious that cedar is. Only a fool tries to cut cedar with barbed wire anywhere close to the tree. It was common practice in the "good old days" to just staple the wire directly to the tree because cedar posts will last so long,sometimes in excess of 50 yrs. Barbed wire buried in a cedar tree will trash a chain in seconds, and you may get the saw jerked completely out of your hands.

I have great respect for this series of saw. It's obvious they will not win the "statistics" war, but it isn't statistics that clear land.


----------



## cedarshark

jughead500 said:


> Just can't win can I?



You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink.


----------



## jughead500

cedarshark said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink.


Never seen a troll so hard headed on saws.


----------



## Big Block

SawTroll said:


> No, and I have no wish to do so. I have only been providing the info I have found, to put things somewhat into a perspective.
> 
> The 620 is rated at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp over here.



Like the old saying goes "don't knock it until you try it"


----------



## SawTroll

jughead500 said:


> Just can't win can I?



It isn't really a matter of that! 

Anyway, I have said what I wanted to say here, so I likely will stop annoying people you with facts.


----------



## jughead500

Ok if facts are what you call them.


----------



## cedarshark

SawTroll said:


> Even though I haven't used them, there are others I trust that have, and have reported about it.



I am absolutely mortified that after using the saw(or one in the same family), for over a year, that my opinion and several others with similar experiences are not trusted.:****you:


----------



## jughead500

Would love to see the opinions of other Norwegian's.i just wonder if they are all Troll Headed.or i wonder if troll is just trolling us to try to get our blood pressure up.


----------



## cedarshark

It is amusing that someone has the gall to tell someone else that their experience is invalid because his data sheet says so. It doesn't matter, we know the straight scoop. We run the saws.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Just S.T. being S.T., he's harmless enough if you just take his posts with a grain of salt. Or just don't pay attention, that works too. What would be cool would be if some outfit did third party testing on new saws when they come out, so it would be unbiased information. Even that wouldn't really tell the entire story of a given saw's performance, but would be better than taking manufacturer's claims as truth.


----------



## jughead500

cedarshark said:


> It is amusing that someone has the gall to tell someone else that their experience is invalid because his data sheet says so. It doesn't matter, we know the straight scoop. We run the saws.


Yeap.exactly and will happily continue to do so.even though they are over weight and under powered.


----------



## cedarshark

Kind of like "Consumer Reports for Saws"


----------



## jughead500

cedarshark said:


> Kind of like "Consumer Reports for Saws"


Yeap.best mistake i ever made.kind of bought my 600 as just a "hey look thats a cheap 60cc saw!" Bought it before they were really mentioned too much on the board.i knew about echo and only picked up a few trimmers that didn't run.used my cousins old backpack blower years ago when we landscaped together.i loved that blower.


----------



## cedarshark

Jug, I ran a gallon of 40:1 through my 620p over the weekend w/ the high needle 1 full turn off bottom. I pulled the plug earlier today and no sign of running too rich. Plug was nice tan color but still four strokes a little in the wood. Am I correct that the 620 does not have a rev limited coil?


----------



## cedarshark

jughead500 said:


> Yeap.best mistake i ever made.kind of bought my 600 as just a "hey look thats a cheap 60cc saw!" Bought it before they were really mentioned too much on the board.i knew about echo and only picked up a few trimmers that didn't run.used my cousins old backpack blower years ago when we landscaped together.i loved that blower.



My Echo backpack blower is 12 yrs old, runs 2-4 hrs a week and has been faultless.


----------



## jughead500

Yes the 620 coil is not rev limited.


----------



## cedarshark

jughead500 said:


> Yes the 620 coil is not rev limited.



Ok, thanks. I am breaking in a new piston(I got the saw toasted), so I will prob run another gallon through it before I lean it out a little. I can feel it wants to run a little better.


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> I am absolutely mortified that after using the saw(or one in the same family), for over a year, that my opinion and several others with similar experiences are not trusted.:****you:


Wish I could "like" this several times...


----------



## BGE541

I run it 50:1 and on about the 10th tank in the 620 and just had to lean it out a bit more... great saw... still impressed and pleased every time I fire it up.


----------



## jughead500

It took at least 10-15 tanks for my 600 to open up.that was when i deleted the base gasket.can't wait until i can afford a Foredom and right angle grinder.got too many saws and bikes i want to port before i become too disabled to enjoy them.


----------



## BGE541

jughead500 said:


> It took at least 10-15 tanks for my 600 to open up.that was when i deleted the base gasket.can't wait until i can afford a Foredom and right angle grinder.got too many saws and bikes i want to port before i become too disabled to enjoy them.



How did yoyr 600 respond to the gasket delete? You do a muffler mod also? Mines stock... for now lol


----------



## jughead500

Well definately boosted the compression to around 175-180 and still had plenty of squish clearance to mill the base some without messing with the combustion chamber.
Made it even torqier.would like to get the base milled and squish set to see if it could get better.
Yeap actually done a mm on about the 5th tank of gas.
Your going to like the muffler mod


----------



## cedarshark

jughead500 said:


> Well definately boosted the compression to around 175-180 and still had plenty of squish clearance to mill the base some without messing with the combustion chamber.
> Made it even torqier.would like to get the base milled and squish set to see if it could get better.
> Yeap actually done a mm on about the 5th tank of gas.
> Your going to like the muffler mod



The base gasket on this series of saw is the thinnest I have ever seen. I meant to mic one but forgot. Did you happen to get a compression test before you deleted the gasket ? Seemed to me Mastermind had over 200 psi after milling the base, but pulled it back to 185 after the port work.


----------



## jughead500

I was at 160 to 170 i believe before break in with the gasket and dry cylinder.


----------



## Cope1024

cedarshark said:


> My Echo backpack blower is 12 yrs old, runs 2-4 hrs a week and has been faultless.


My cheap Echo PB1000 is over 25 years old, and runs like it did when it was new.


----------



## cedarshark

jughead500 said:


> I was at 160 to 170 i believe before break in with the gasket and dry cylinder.



OK, thanks. Just needed a baseline to check mine.


----------



## BGE541

Looking for a 590 or 600 to monkey with if anyone needs a 266 or some cash lol


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> Looking for a 590 or 600 to monkey with if anyone needs a 266 or some cash lol



I thought you had one


----------



## BGE541

I have a 600 bit its loaned to my father... and needless to say he likes it so doubt ill get it back


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> I have a 600 bit its loaned to my father... and needless to say he likes it so doubt ill get it back



LOL....You should give him Sawtrolls number. When he finds out its overweight and underpowered, he will bring it back to you.


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> LOL....You should give him Sawtrolls number. When he finds out its overweight and underpowered, he will bring it back to you.


 Right? Its like that CS600P with a 27" bar hasnt been told it can't rip through Oak and Doug Fir for its entire life, same air filter, same tuning, all bone stock. In the Echo's life span he has gone through a 266, 346, 353 etc etc... it does well.


----------



## Chris J.

cedarshark said:


> I had the chance to put my 620P to a pretty fair test this weekend. The pic below is 40 yr old blueberry juniper. In some cases it is so thick it will not fall when cut and a tractor is required to pull the entangled limbs out and into a pile. Nothing will grow underneath the canopy. Some of the bases are 36". That 620P was started and stopped over 100 times yesterday. It always started warm on 1 pull. Cold on 3 pulls. 7 tanks of fuel thru that saw and the air filter needed brushing off at the end of the day. It was run on its side cutting stumps. In my opinion, it is some of the worst conditions there is for a saw. I don't give a rats rear what is on a spec sheet or someones opinion that hasn't picked one up and run it. That saw (stock) pulled a 20" bar buried through cedar stumps fine. I probably felt that extra "pound" on my knees cutting stumps, but it did more than I expected, and that's really all that matters.View attachment 424015




The only thing missing was Saw Troll there to help you (running the Echo, of course ).


----------



## cedarshark

Chris J. said:


> The only thing missing was Saw Troll there to help you (running the Echo, of course ).



SawTroll has left the building...


----------



## Chris J.

cedarshark said:


> SawTroll has left the building...



Per the software he was reading another thread a few minutes ago. I like Niko, even named our yellow lab after him (sort of, it wasn't the only reason, but it was one of the reasons).

A pawn shop near me has a CS-590 on the "sale" rack for $160.00 or $180.00, I'd need to check the price again.


----------



## Tractorsaw1

I have been looking for one to test drive, Chris if BGE passes on the pawn saw, pm me please.


----------



## BGE541

Tractorsaw I dont know that Chris was offering it for me (but if he was that was very kind)... if you talk to him its all yours, I would rather see you grab on and enjoy it the myself....

BigBlock you ever figure out/talk to that guy that siad you timing was off? Any other thoughts (anyone) on this... all he did was drop the base gasket, I couldnt see it chainging things THAT much...


----------



## Big Block

I did some more research and got some advice from rmh3481 it's not off. Adding some advance by cutting the woodriff key in half or just upgrading to a 620 unlimited coil would make it take full advantage of the mods well that and a 620 carb.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I did some more research and got some advice from rmh3481 it's not off. Adding some advance by cutting the woodriff key in half or just upgrading to a 620 unlimited coil would make it take full advantage of the mods well that and a 620 carb.


 
*Part #: *A411001430 looks like the CS590 and 620 use the same ignition according to the specs..


----------



## BGE541

But they use the same intake bellow so you may be able to bolt a 316 right up to yours...


----------



## Big Block

Huh your right about the ignition. So I guess the 590 is unlimited. I just need a carb then......sweet


----------



## BGE541

*Part #: *A021004150 $96.00


----------



## Big Block

Thanks!


----------



## jughead500

Huh? Wonder why they limit the 600 coils?


----------



## Big Block

Ya weird right I just looked them up and the 600p is a totally different part number


----------



## Chris J.

jughead500 said:


> Huh? Wonder why they limit the 600 coils?





Big Block said:


> Ya weird right I just looked them up and the 600p is a totally different part number



Maybe the 600 was an actual Echo saw, pre-Shindaiwa? There are some threads here that discuss which 'newer' Echo models are Echo designs and which are Shindaiwa.

EDIT--IIRC the 600 is an Echo saw, not a rebadged Shinsdaiwa.


----------



## Chris J.

Tractorsaw1 said:


> I have been looking for one to test drive, Chris if BGE passes on the pawn saw, pm me please.



I was actually just mentioning it in passing because the price seemed pretty good at less 50% of the normal 'street' price. , but I'll take a closer look for you. I do recall that it had definately been used, it's not a shelf queen.


----------



## BGE541

Some good limiter cap, factory tuning info here for the 620 family...

http://www.echojapan.cz/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/CS-620SX.pdf


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block




----------



## BGE541

Thats a good idea on the muffler mod... I hogged that hole down pipe out... The mufflers are so easy to take apart its like they want you to mess with em lol


----------



## Big Block

Thanks. Ya I wonder if they really did do it on purpose same with the limiter caps. It's so easy to work on. Just makes me like it even more.


----------



## RedFir Down

Big Block said:


> View attachment 424695


After the muffler mod does the saw have a "poppy" idle and kind of raspy at WOT?
How loud is it now?


----------



## BGE541

RedFir Down said:


> After the muffler mod does the saw have a "poppy" idle and kind of raspy at WOT?
> How loud is it now?


----------



## Big Block

Beat me to it. It's ear splitting call the cops loud without the screen and stainless deflector......


----------



## KenJax Tree

It sounds way to rich.....to much 4 stroking


----------



## Big Block

It's not 4 stroking loaded


----------



## jughead500

Yeap too rich.try backing the hi off 1/8th turn or so.


----------



## jughead500

Or it could be that its not broke in too.I remember having slight tuning issues at first.


----------



## Big Block

It's on tank number 3 right now I


----------



## Big Block

I guess a little rich is better breaking it in because it will lean out the more it breaks in will it not


----------



## jughead500

Yeap thats the problem.you will start getting an irritating intermittent surge while cutting at wot.I thought it was hitting the rev limit but its just the saws way of breaking in........I think.
It was getting aggravating and I would retune.it would then come back.after tank 8 the problem was gone.im sure it was just going from tight to loose in the bearings.

WAIT a minute.those saws are tight as hell when new.wonder if hp figures are figured pre break in? Wonder just how much they gain afterwards?
Wouldnt it be a hoot to find out husky and stihl figure post break in and echo figures pre break in?
I just wonder how much hp is lost from friction before break in?
Hmm?hey troll? Can you debate hp loss on bearing interference between different bearing manufacturers.steel cage vs plastic cage etc.etc.etc. ring tightness, friction to hp loss?
Sorry guys i'm drinkin genius tonight.


----------



## BGE541

I think it sounds good but is 4 stroking hard I can see both sides... as it breaks in you can safely run leaner so I'd say you may be able to lean it out a hair and be fine... worth a shot!!!


----------



## Big Block

I'll try it tomorrow hopefully I'll have some bigger stuff to cut.


----------



## BGE541

Hey BB I was wrong the 590, 600 and 620 all have different ignition pats #'s.... the 620 is the least expensive... I would get that and se what difference it makes before you get the carb.


----------



## BGE541

620:
*Part #: *A411001430

600:
*Part #: *A411000450

590:
*Part #: *A411001340


----------



## fordf150

Carbs have different venturi sizes. Iirc 620 is 17.5mm compared to something like 16mm for the 590. Double check me but if my memory is correct I would bet more gains come from the carb than the different timing curves of the coils.


----------



## Big Block

Hey thanks guys I really mean it. I'm going to buy the carb and port it as soon as I buy a 620pw. That will most definitely be my next saw. I think I will try a quiter MM on the 620 muffler and swap it to the 590. I think the 620 will be a hairy edge work saw. ￼￼


----------



## RedFir Down

I have opened the mufflers up on several of these 590's and 600's.
The first one I did was the same way you did yours. To be honest it had the most obnoxious exhaust tone I think I have ever heard out of a saw. Like I said earlier a "poppy" idle and extremely "raspy" at WOT, to the point it was hard to tell if it would 4 stroke with light pressure in the cut.
I feel they are so loud opening the muffler up this way is because the exhaust comes out of the cylinder and its more or less a straight shoot up and out through the deflector.
So now this is how I open them up and they sound really good IMO.
Its a lot more work but 100% worth it.

(Sorry guys, I couldn't edit this post with pictures)


----------



## RedFir Down




----------



## jughead500

Just a 1/2" hole in mine Just behind the original outlet.Haven't touched the tube.Been looking for spare parts to hit Ebay so i could find a Spare Muffler before I go all out on the muffler mod but it looks like it's going to be a pretty good while before used parts start hitting ebay.
The Exhaust note on these don't bother me at all.it sure is different kind of like the Old Mccullochs had their own tone.


----------



## BGE541

RedFir Down said:


> View attachment 424759
> 
> 
> View attachment 424760


This is basically what mine turned out to be... then on the little deflector on top I left just a little of the rear facing baffle so it looks stock... I think it sounds good... not too much


----------



## BGE541

What new with the Echo crew???


----------



## jughead500

BGE541 said:


> What new with the Echo crew???


wishin i had a a cs620


----------



## BGE541

Been wondering how the 620 would do with an 8 pin and 20 bar...


----------



## jughead500

A cs600 with an 8 pin is the bomb.im sure the 620 would be an awesome bomb


----------



## cedarshark

Just finished a couple cords of BBQ wood (dead oak) with my 600P with new top end. It is starting to loosen up a bit and running well.


----------



## BGE541

Ah the smell of Oak  glad its doing well. What oil you running with it? Finally got some red armor and it smells pretty good, kinda like Castor 927


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> Ah the smell of Oak  glad its doing well. What oil you running with it? Finally got some red armor and it smells pretty good, kinda like Castor 927



Stihl Ultra (50:1) but just got 2 qts of Amsoil Saber I want to try soon. OMG....dont start an oil thread! Glad to hear good things about the Red Armor.


----------



## BGE541

Officially an oil thread


----------



## cedarshark

I may try amsoil at 75:1 Look Out....incoming flak


----------



## fordf150

cedarshark said:


> I may try amsoil at 75:1 Look Out....incoming flak


do it....i wanna see the results


----------



## BGE541

What would/could be the outcome? I'm not tracking with the > 50:1 oil stuff


----------



## cedarshark

75:1 is a pretty lean gas to oil mix. I run the risk of scoring the piston if the saw is not tuned right. There are people that have run Amsoil at 100:1 for years. Many here say it's an unnecessary risk for little or no return and saws are adequately lubricated and smokeless at 50:1. When I was a kid, my grandfather mixed at 16:1 and there was oil dribbling out the muffler and mosquitos went to the next county. We made the transition to 32:1 and it was a leap of faith and then 50:1 with semi-synthetics came along. I don't think it is a "far stretch" to run 75:1 with full synthetic. What prompted me ? I mixed a gallon last week with the Stihl Ultra small bottle of 2.6 ounces to make a 50:1 mix. The gas didnt look right, so I opened another bottle and emptied it into a graduated flask....less than 1 ounce of oil. I took the remainder of the six-pack to the Stihl dealer and asked him to open one and measure the oil. That one had less than an ounce as well. If I would have run that gas...I think I would have smoked a CS600P. To the credit of the dealer,he gave me another six pack of oil and a free rim sprocket. Thats when I decided to measure my own oil.
I want to go on record as stating you guys took a perfectly good thread on a fine saw and ruined it w/ oil.


----------



## BGE541

Ok then back to Echos lol I have a serious issue lol just picked up 620PW... this one with a 20" bar for a SMOKIN deal... lets just say too my door with a pack of Red Armor oil for less then $640... So I have an Echo 24" "P" bar for sale if anyone is looking... would trade for a 20" "P" bar or sell outright... also parting with a 141, ported 340, and a nice runnin' 266SE


----------



## Big Block

jughead500 said:


> wishin i had a a cs620


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> Ok then back to Echos lol I have a serious issue lol just picked up 620PW... this one with a 20" bar for a SMOKIN deal... lets just say too my door with a pack of Red Armor oil for less then $640... So I have an Echo 24" "P" bar for sale if anyone is looking... would trade for a 20" "P" bar or sell outright... also parting with a 141, ported 340, and a nice runnin' 266SE



Glad you got your 620...congrats!


----------



## BGE541

Hope that didnt come off in an ass hole way to jug heads comment a lot of saws are leaving for this old girl lol


----------



## BGE541

Thank


cedarshark said:


> Glad you got your 620...congrats!


 thank you


----------



## rattler362

BGE541 said:


> Ok then back to Echos lol I have a serious issue lol just picked up 620PW... this one with a 20" bar for a SMOKIN deal... lets just say too my door with a pack of Red Armor oil for less then $640... So I have an Echo 24" "P" bar for sale if anyone is looking... would trade for a 20" "P" bar or sell outright... also parting with a 141, ported 340, and a nice runnin' 266SE


Good deal Reed.


----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> Good deal Reed.


Thanks Mike! (Mikes saws are sweet )


----------



## BGE541

OK so FWIW 590 and 600 mufflers are interchangeable but not with the 620, different part #...


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Got a quick look at Reed's 620 today. Wrap handle had a really nice feel to it, and the muffler mod sounded great. Definitely gotta get myself one!


----------



## BGE541

Thanks. Hope you enjoy the new addition!


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Ran a tank through her, had a blast. Really rips through alder! Now I gotta get my 272 ported or it'll just sit.


----------



## jd548esco

darn--every time i stumble on a 620P deal i am cash-strapped!! LOL!


----------



## BGE541

BigBlock hows that 590 doing? Still cutting strong I bet...


----------



## Big Block

Good. No complaints. Haven't run it a whole lot lately but when I do it runs hard


----------



## jughead500

Got word the other night that a fellow i work for is possessing some Echo equipment in a deal.fingers crossed that he'll want me to unload it for him.i'll keep you guys posted if it progresses.


----------



## BGE541

Nice we will be eagerly awaiting (CAD funds are getting LOW)


----------



## jughead500

Texted him earlier.said he was still working on the deal.nothing definate as of yet.im sure if it goes through it'll definitely be a large purchase.


----------



## quotejso2

BGE541 said:


> That is not the same model 620 fwiw... I have owned a new 562AT and that thing would run but not like this with a 24" plus bar...


U really think the 620 will beat the 562xp with the longer bar. I would like to see that video make me feel shamed for getting the husky after my luck with smaller echos


----------



## BGE541

quotejso2 said:


> U really think the 620 will beat the 562xp with the longer bar. I would like to see that video make me feel shamed for getting the husky after my luck with smaller echos


I have several videos here and on YT that show the 620 running against may other saws... I don't have a 562XP with a 27"/28" bar to run it heads up against nor do I intend on spending $700+ dollars on one just appease those who want proof, even though my opinion, from running both stock, is that with a longer bar it just pulls it better.

What happened to your smaller Echo's? You like the 500P?


----------



## quotejso2

BGE541 said:


> I have several videos here and on YT that show the 620 running against may other saws... I don't have a 562XP with a 27"/28" bar to run it heads up against nor do I intend on spending $700+ dollars on one just appease those who "want proof" even though my opinion, from running both stock, is that with a longer bar it just pulls it better.
> 
> What happened to your smaller Echo's? You like the 500P?


The 500p is great for anything under 10inches nice and light. I have a 310 my first saw it mostly collects dust other then stripped bar studs its bulletproof.


----------



## BGE541

Cool glad you like it. What bar you run on your 562XP? FWIW your decomp looks fine, it will always leak a little bit before it closes...


----------



## jughead500

The echos not being strato charged will have more torque.so far the strato saws i have run have speed but are lacking in torque.the 60cc echos are more mcculloch like torque than most any non strato stihl or husky that i have ran.
Like i keep telling saw troll.comparing strato charging to non strato charged saws is like comparing apples to oranges.strato charging has its place.don't get me wrong.just not impressed with it on saws.leaf blowers?yes.just like 4 mix on pole saws but not on trimmers.
I'm hoping strato charging will be improved upon in the future. Great technology but its just lacking something.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Not sure why these turned out so odd but here is the 550P PHO score which was NOS... 3 bills, not bad... so far spent a good bit chasing a flooding issue, turns out the carb adj were out so set them to stock, this carb is different then the 590, 600, 620 types... uses 1 3/8 out on L, 3 3/8 out on H and 1 3/8 out on "T" or Idle. We will see tomorrow if it works out


----------



## CR888

BGE541 said:


> Not sure why these turned out so odd but here is the 550P PHO score which was NOS... 3 bills, not bad... so far spent a good bit chasing a flooding issue, turns out the carb adj were out so set them to stock, this carb is different then the 590, 600, 620 types... uses 1 3/8 out on L, 3 3/8 out on H and 1 3/8 out on "T" or Idle. We will see tomorrow if it works out


Do you know if the 550p shares the same chassis/case as any of the 6 series saws? l got a good deal on a NOS 550p and its a nice solid saw, just wanted to know if there were any bolt on upgrades.....like a 620p jug & slug or something. I could also see a 620p w'wrap handle in my collection someday


----------



## BGE541

CR888 said:


> Do you know if the 550p shares the same chassis/case as any of the 6 series saws? l got a good deal on a NOS 550p and its a nice solid saw, just wanted to know if there were any bolt on upgrades.....like a 620p jug & slug or something. I could also see a 620p w'wrap handle in my collection someday



I believe that 550P and the 600P are the same chassis, other then piston/cyl, carb and sprocket they should be similar. it is large mount with .325 sprocket so get the Oregon 18720 and make it 3.8" if you want. solidsaw so far...


----------



## BGE541

Some videos of a bone stock 620 running an 8 pin


----------



## BGE541

Same saw running a 7 pin


----------



## BGE541

Pretty big time difference!!! Running in Red Cedar, pretty fibrous stuff...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Id like to give one of those saws a spin for a while , they look good.


----------



## BGE541

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Id like to give one of those saws a spin for a while , they look good.




You come over to this coast and ill give you one to run!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

BGE541 said:


> You come over to this coast and ill give you one to run!



Whats the goin rate on one ?

Are the prices similar to stihl/husky/jonsered/dolmar ?


----------



## BGE541

A 620 with the full wrap and 20" Oregon bar is $630 if you shop around...


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Swapped back to the 8 pin, sharpened the chain, MM'd and threw the Stihl scrench holder on her.

Yes cleaned out the truck bed as well.


----------



## rattler362

Look's good Reed I really like the 620pw very good looking saw


----------



## jughead500

Nice scrench holder to btw. That was the first thing i done to my 600p.


----------



## Big Block

That's pretty mean with an 8 pin. I may have to convert to a rim and try that.


----------



## BGE541

jughead500 said:


> Nice scrench holder to btw. That was the first thing i done to my 600p.


Yes I was surprised that the Stihl dealer sold them for $1.67... I said ok, ill take 6 lol  If anyone wants a stihl one let me know and ill get it that way.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> That's pretty mean with an 8 pin. I may have to convert to a rim and try that.


YEs I should have seen what it could do noodling wise but forgot I guess... hard to say doesn't seem to make a large difference when cutting but in video shaves offa good bit of time... might be great in soft woods.


----------



## jughead500

Dang! I bought mine from baileys for $13. Are those stihl originals?


----------



## BGE541

jughead500 said:


> Dang! I bought mine from baileys for $13. Are those stihl originals?


Yes they are!!! Not the baileys knock off's... I had one extra I brought it and he took the part #...


----------



## cedarshark

I would stab myself with the screech mounted that way


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> I would stab myself with the screech mounted that way


When did you get a 620?! That's sweet. Still working on the cheese for that 600P please don't think I've forgot  It looks wild but the scrench stay out of the way pretty well. Have a total of 13 of those holders headed this way and 8 are spoken for so if anyone wants one ill get them out.


----------



## BGE541

Bucked up some madrone today, saw did great, on its third tank and going strong.


----------



## rattler362

BGE541 said:


> Bucked up some madrone today, saw did great, on its third tank and going strong. View attachment 428839


Hey buddy that is some light colored wood thanks' for the pic's I have never saw madrone.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Only three tanks through her? She oughtta proper rip after about 6-7 more...


----------



## BGE541

View attachment 428839


bag-o-donuts said:


> Only three tanks through her? She oughtta proper rip after about 6-7 more...



Yeap actually on her third today, alreay running better... that madrone gave her a good little workout.


----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> Hey buddy that is some light colored wood thanks' for the pic's I have never saw madrone.


Heavy too... the avarage round was prob 45-55# and thats only say 16"-18" dia average...


----------



## rattler362

Dang that sounds like locust


----------



## BGE541

Noodles nice too


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Madrone is my absolute favorite firewood.


----------



## BGE541

bag-o-donuts said:


> Madrone is my absolute favorite firewood.


Yeah burns hot and splits well...


----------



## BGE541

Some more noodling in Madone... getting stronger by the tank!!!


----------



## zogger

BGE541 said:


> Some more noodling in Madone... getting stronger by the tank!!!




Quite respectable!


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> When did you get a 620?! That's sweet. Still working on the cheese for that 600P please don't think I've forgot  It looks wild but the scrench stay out of the way pretty well. Have a total of 13 of those holders headed this way and 8 are spoken for so if anyone wants one ill get them out.[/QUOT





BGE541 said:


> When did you get a 620?! That's sweet. Still working on the cheese for that 600P please don't think I've forgot  It looks wild but the scrench stay out of the way pretty well. Have a total of 13 of those holders headed this way and 8 are spoken for so if anyone wants one ill get them out.



I picked up a nice 620p for a couple hundred with a toasted top end. Replaced the piston and cleaned up the cylinder. The 600p is patiently waiting on a plane ticket to your house


----------



## jughead500

Looks slow and heavy.

That ***** is doin' some rippin'. updated video at about 15 tanks?


----------



## BGE541

jughead500 said:


> Looks slow and heavy.
> 
> That ***** is doin' some rippin'. updated video at about 15 tanks?


Yes I like to keep you all in the loop. I did another little video of cutting up maybe a 18' stick of madrone to show how she handles.... boy it sure felt like the broshure said... slow, heavy and underpowered 

Edit: Just see that my Contour Roam is STILL trying to upload the video AAAHHHHHHH.


----------



## BGE541

Ok a little saw handling/true fire wood cutting...


----------



## Cope1024

BGE541, nice work. I wish you had filmed the trunk cuts. I really like what I see of that saw.


----------



## rattler362

Reed has made some nice vid,s he is making me want one of the 620pw bad lol


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

BGE541 said:


> Some more noodling in Madone... getting stronger by the tank!!!




Whats the gun for ? 

I really am takin an intrest in this saw.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

What gets my attention is how well it clears noodles. Didn't see any trace of clogging. Man I miss my 600p...


----------



## BGE541

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Whats the gun for ?
> 
> I really am takin an intrest in this saw.



Commies lol


----------



## BGE541

Cope1024 said:


> BGE541, nice work. I wish you had filmed the trunk cuts. I really like what I see of that saw.



Hey Cope trunk cuts on the cedar or madrone? I will get a video up for one in the next few days.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

No shortage of commies here in the pnw...


----------



## Cope1024

Whichever, guess the madrone is harder than the cedar? Thanks!


----------



## Cope1024

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Whats the gun for ?


 A man shouldn't have to have a need for a handgun, it's enough that he wants to carry it.


----------



## BGE541

Cope1024 said:


> Whichever, guess the madrone is harder than the cedar? Thanks!


Ok I think I cut all the madrone  But ill bog her down in some good size logs and get a video here soon. I think Sawmikaze was giving me a hard time about it cause in another thread some AS warriors chambered a round in their keyboards and got their coconut wrapped around the axle... to put it nicely.


----------



## BGE541

Cope1024 said:


> Whichever, guess the madrone is harder than the cedar? Thanks!


Cope what Echo is that yoy have?!


----------



## Cope1024

BGE541 said:


> Cope what Echo is that yoy have?!


PPT-265S power pole saw. Nearly bought a clean CS370 in the trading post, but I decided to keep my 025 instead.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Pole saws are really handy!


----------



## Cope1024

bag-o-donuts said:


> Pole saws are really handy!



I have wanted one for a long time. I found this one on eBay, a dealer in Wisconsin had 26 for sale for $349.95 shipped NIB. It is NOS, but I was able to register the warranty with Echo. I have a large Live Oak next to my house, and from time to time I have to climb up on the roof with my 025. I think this will make trimming easier and safer. I am going to try it out on a neighbor's trees tomorrow. He has some dead limbs on an oak and a Crepe Myrtle that needs to come down.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Sounds like you have the correct tool for the job, I bet you'll like it. Mine (Echo pas-266) has surprised me with the amount of use I've gotten out of it.


----------



## Cope1024

bag-o-donuts said:


> Sounds like you have the correct tool for the job, I bet you'll like it. Mine (Echo pas-266) has surprised me with the amount of use I've gotten out of it.



I think yours replaced mine. Mine is the short version, but I bought the 5' extension for when I need it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

bring the 620p over the black locust needs cut 
harden than iron around these parts and it does throw sparks


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> bring the 620p over the black locust needs cut
> harden than iron around these parts and it does throw sparks
> View attachment 429305


How does it burn? I'll head that way


----------



## Deleted member 83629

burns hotter than hickory i have seen it warp the grates in a stove including the firebox.


----------



## jughead500

Locust is probably the #1 firewood around these parts.makes great fence posts too.there are posts around here that have been in the ground for close to 100 years.


----------



## BGE541

Guess I forgot to post this one... Noodling in pine, was trying to dawg on her hard but she wouldnt let up!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

oodles of noodles.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

want her to let up take some off the rakers it has the torque though the chain might chatter or it could result in uneven chain stretch.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Guess I lost a bar nut lol


----------



## BGE541

Here you are Cope... some good sized Cedar.


----------



## Cope1024

bag-o-donuts said:


> Sounds like you have the correct tool for the job, I bet you'll like it. Mine (Echo pas-266) has surprised me with the amount of use I've gotten out of it.



Tried it out today on a Crepe Myrtle and some 5-6" oak logs. I am impressed.


----------



## Cope1024

BGE541 said:


> Here you are Cope... some good sized Cedar.




Thanks, the CS620P is impressive.


----------



## BGE541

You are welcome Cope. Kinda funny I threw the 27" bar on it and I feel like it pulls the 27" better then the 20"... not sure how that works but boy took care of a good amount of Cedar... on the end of the 5th Tank...


----------



## BGE541

Any chance to get that video up BigBlock? Interested in hearing the wild exhaust


----------



## cobey

jakewells said:


> want her to let up take some off the rakers it has the torque though the chain might chatter or it could result in uneven chain stretch.


Low rakers are way overrated... a smooth and quick chain will feed with aggressive angles and not too low rakers....... no chattering just quick. I didn't figure it out my self , smart guys from here showed me  a good bunch they are


----------



## fordf150

OK Echo folks i have some information to share. 

Cannon will have bars to fit Echo in 4-6 weeks. Up to 32" with standard Echo DL counts . They will also have an adapter available to go from D176 to D025 (echo 8mm>stihl 12mm) available around the same time frame. I have already placed an order for some of the adapters so when they become available i will update you. I am disappointed in them using the echo DL count but at least there will be a quality bar out there instead of being stuck with power match junk.


----------



## BGE541

Ford's post: 5401883 said:


> OK Echo folks i have some information to share.
> 
> Cannon will have bars to fit Echo in 4-6 weeks. Up to 32" with standard Echo DL counts . They will also have an adapter available to go from D176 to D025 (echo 8mm>stihl 12mm) available around the same time frame. I have already placed an order for some of the adapters so when they become available i will update you. I am disappointed in them using the echo DL count but at least there will be a quality bar out there instead of being stuck with power match junk.


Ill take 2 adapters please


----------



## jughead500

Put me in for 1 adapter


----------



## jughead500

Oh and thank you for the info


----------



## cobey

Hey...... I need to start the hot rod 590........ it's been sitting
Alan said I was supposed to run it hard


----------



## BGE541

Hot rod 590? I need see this


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Hot rod 590? I need see this


I wish I had video.... Alan might
It isn't a hot saw, but pulls a full comp 24' in the hardest wood
It's LOUD, it pulls like 70+ cc AWOL knows his stuff with these
Saws. Very good work saws


----------



## Big Block

No videos yet I've been busy on other projects I'll try and get together with my brother by the weekend and make a few videos. Hopefully in the woods


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> No videos yet I've been busy on other projects I'll try and get together with my brother by the weekend and make a few videos. Hopefully in the woods


I hear you just take my constant peer pressure as... well... chainsaw peer pressure


----------



## Big Block

Ha no worries man I'm a procrastinater anyways I need some chainsaw peer pressure sometimes ￼


----------



## cobey

Thanks for the very nice bar Reed


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> Thanks for the very nice bar Reed


You are welcome~


----------



## BGE541

Hope you all are having a good weekend


----------



## quotejso2

BGE541 said:


> Cool glad you like it. What bar you run on your 562XP? FWIW your decomp looks fine, it will always leak a little bit before it closes...


I run the 20 inch stock bar. I used a 28 inch once to take down a huge pine that beetles killed. Never fell such a big tree before I was worried.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds good hows the 500P holding up?


----------



## BGE541

Thanks to Cobey for a very nice chain aswell... will run it in some nice clean wood when I get some  Dont want to hammer it with rocks as normal!!!


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Thanks to Cobey for a very nice chain aswell... will run it in some nice clean wood when I get some  Dont want to hammer it with rocks as normal!!!


Glad it made it, I hope it works good  Thanks again Reed


----------



## BGE541

Made this today...


----------



## cedarshark

Nice! Where does it plug in when you are in the sticks? Converter?


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> Nice! Where does it plug in when you are in the sticks? Converter?



Have a Honda EX1000 generator behind the tail gate to run it. Thank you.


----------



## bigtuna

Very nice reed.


----------



## BGE541

bigtuna said:


> Very nice reed.


Thank you.


----------



## cedarshark

I cant find the time (or patience) to learn how to hand file....but I know I need to.


----------



## BGE541

Like I tell Rattler, I can ground enough chains in an hour the file for a week lol Especially at my fathers place where most of the wood is skidded or dragged with a tractor and dirty, on the ground and just plain rough...


----------



## Idahonative

I'm playing catchup on this thread. I just finished reading all 20 pages and just wanted to give a big thank you to the OP. Very interesting and informative. You have taken a lot of time to bring some really good, unbiased information to all of us wood cutters.

I got my 620p at Christmas and I am absolutely loving it. Back in the winter, I made a comment that this machine would compete with Stihl's 362 and Huskies 562. I basically got laughed at. Echo's have always been a simple, reliable, quality built, and UNDERRATED machines. Times are changing and I'm glad Echo's are finally getting some well deserved love. Bottom line is this: Competition is a win win for us consumers. The minute any manufacturer rests on their past success is the minute they get clobbered by their competition. Over the next few years, I believe Echo will become a much bigger player. It will no longer only be about Stihl and Husky.


----------



## BGE541

Got a new TTO tachometer/hour meter mounted to the 620PW with the 20" bar... max rpm shown can't wait until its broken in all the way!


----------



## rattler362

BGE541 said:


> Like I tell Rattler, I can ground enough chains in an hour the file for a week lol Especially at my fathers place where most of the wood is skidded or dragged with a tractor and dirty, on the ground and just plain rough...


Same here most of the wood I cut is not the cleanest and hard on chains


----------



## jughead500

BGE541 said:


> Got a new TTO tachometer/hour meter mounted to the 620PW with the 20" bar... max rpm shown can't wait until its broken in all the way!View attachment 431169
> View attachment 431169


13920? Thats slow! Bet the saw Is over weight too.


----------



## jughead500

idahonative said:


> I'm playing catchup on this thread. I just finished reading all 20 pages and just wanted to give a big thank you to the OP. Very interesting and informative. You have taken a lot of time to bring some really good, unbiased information to all of us wood cutters.
> 
> I got my 620p at Christmas and I am absolutely loving it. Back in the winter, I made a comment that this machine would compete with Stihl's 362 and Huskies 562. I basically got laughed at. Echo's have always been a simple, reliable, quality built, and UNDERRATED machines. Times are changing and I'm glad Echo's are finally getting some well deserved love. Bottom line is this: Competition is a win win for us consumers. The minute any manufacturer rests on their past success is the minute they get clobbered by their competition. Over the next few years, I believe Echo will become a much bigger player. It will no longer only be about Stihl and Husky.


Exactly.


----------



## Northwoodshunter

I just got done reading this whole thread. Nice saws and awesome videos! I have handled the 620pw, and the build quality seems to be excellent. the only thing that turns me off about Echo saws is the lack of aftermarket parts, or am I wrong. For example I don't see any replacement sprockets listed on Oregon's website. Excuse me if I'm wrong I don't know near as much about saws as most you guys do. I would just like to be able to get parts years from now if I need to. But the 620's look really impressive though.


----------



## jughead500

For the 600 and 620 the large spline stihl sprockets are what you are looking for


----------



## Idahonative

Northwoodshunter said:


> I just got done reading this whole thread. Nice saws and awesome videos! I have handled the 620pw, and the build quality seems to be excellent. the only thing that turns me off about Echo saws is the lack of aftermarket parts, or am I wrong. For example I don't see any replacement sprockets listed on Oregon's website. Excuse me if I'm wrong I don't know near as much about saws as most you guys do. I would just like to be able to get parts years from now if I need to. But the 620's look really impressive though.



You can get just about any part for any Echo ever made including sprockets:

http://www.psep.biz/store/echo_chainsaw_sprockets.htm


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

I like that grinder setup reed , thats pretty cool !


----------



## Idahonative

jughead500 said:


> 13920? Thats slow! Bet the saw Is over weight too.



Hahahaha. Echo could make a saw that would rev to 50,000, weigh 2 pounds, cut a 40" log in 10 seconds, and cost $125 and people like ST would still bad mouth them.


----------



## BGE541

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I like that grinder setup reed , thats pretty cool !


Yes thank you. Did about 4-5 chains on it today and really liked it, super easy to use.


----------



## BGE541

FWIW went out and helped a buddy clean up his property, lots of cedars and pines to clear/limb. Tach says I did it for an .8 hours straight on a full tank (still have a splash left)... used the 20" bar and handled very well, really like the full wrap as you can throw it around countless ways (like the Stihl 3/4 wrap)


----------



## BGE541

Northwoodshunter said:


> I just got done reading this whole thread. Nice saws and awesome videos! I have handled the 620pw, and the build quality seems to be excellent. the only thing that turns me off about Echo saws is the lack of aftermarket parts, or am I wrong. For example I don't see any replacement sprockets listed on Oregon's website. Excuse me if I'm wrong I don't know near as much about saws as most you guys do. I would just like to be able to get parts years from now if I need to. But the 620's look really impressive though.



They don't need anything other then MAYBE a muffler mod. But seriously all OEW parts are available and I have 6-7 sprockets sitting around, both 7 and 8 tooth that fit these things. They are the most common size, look them up on almost any parts site... The 620 is def a force to be reckoned with on the 60cc saw class and even then some with larger bars. Welcome to the site


----------



## quotejso2

BGE541 said:


> Sounds good hows the 500P holding up?



The 5oop is doing well considering it was spinning at 17000+ rpm's when it was really cold this winter. I really had to richen it up.


----------



## cedarshark

quotejso2 said:


> The 5oop is doing well considering it was spinning at 17000+ rpm's when it was really cold this winter. I really had to richen it up.



Wow....did you verify that with a tach


----------



## cedarshark

quotejso2 said:


> The 5oop is doing well considering it was spinning at 17000+ rpm's when it was really cold this winter. I really had to richen it up.



Wow....did you verify that with a tach?

Sorry for double post...I am getting "bad gateway"error messages when I hit the send key.


----------



## quotejso2

cedarshark said:


> Wow....did you verify that with a tach?
> 
> Sorry for double post...I am getting "bad gateway"error messages when I hit the send key.


 
Yes I did had a hell of a time getting it started considering how lean it was. Must have been tuned when it was 100 out and humid. No worrie sthough its made in Japan should last me forever.


----------



## quotejso2

cedarshark said:


> Wow....did you verify that with a tach?
> 
> Sorry for double post...I am getting "bad gateway"error messages when I hit the send key.


 
Yes I did had a hell of a time getting it started considering how lean it was. Must have been tuned when it was 100 out and humid. No worries though its made in Japan should last me forever.


----------



## Idahonative

Becoming more difficult to communicate on this site with all the "Bad Gateway" and "Server Not Available" errors.

Edit: Had a "Bad Gateway" error while trying to post this message...TWICE.


----------



## BGE541

Yes between that and it getting hacked monthly/being down monthly its difficult. 

Idaho you get my PM?


----------



## cedarshark

quotejso2 said:


> Yes I did had a hell of a time getting it started considering how lean it was. Must have been tuned when it was 100 out and humid. No worries though its made in Japan should last me forever.



Here is a pic of a 450P that did not fare that well.


----------



## BGE541

The new project 450P?


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Yes between that and it getting hacked monthly/being down monthly its difficult.
> 
> Idaho you get my PM?



Yep, appreciate the reply. Some really good stuff you are posting. 

Question: Your tach is reading 13900+ but the manual states WOT @12600-13200. I assume you were able to get that reading without defeating the limiter tabs since you are pretty much running stock? The limiter tabs let you adjust to that RPM?

Still impresses me how well your saw pulls that 27" bar in stock form. You know, seems like saw snobs only care about two things: The weight of the saw and the HP/speed. Echo has been bashed as long as I can remember on those two things. Just about everyone agrees they have always produced well built machines but have leaned towards being heavy and slow.

Your thread has backed up what a lot of us have known for years...paper is paper and real world is real world. I believe, early on, Echo focused more on torque and building a quality machine. The disaster for Echo (from a market share stand point) was that they did a horrible job communicating that to the US market. Those that used their saws knew it but a huge number of guys would never give their saws a chance based on speed and weight ratings.

I like to compare this subject to my Dodge Cummins. When you want to move a load and do serious work, torque is king. They make fancy trucks with more HP but I blow by them with ease pulling my 20,000+lb. load going up a 7% grade. The weight of a saw is a legitimate consideration but I care more about how the saw performs in the cut (where it matters).


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Yep, appreciate the reply. Some really good stuff you are posting.
> 
> Question: Your tach is reading 13900+ but the manual states WOT @12600-13200. I assume you were able to get that reading without defeating the limiter tabs since you are pretty much running stock? The limiter tabs let you adjust to that RPM?
> 
> Still impresses me how well your saw pulls that 27" bar in stock form. You know, seems like saw snobs only care about two things: The weight of the saw and the HP/speed. Echo has been bashed as long as I can remember on those two things. Just about everyone agrees they have always produced well built machines but have leaned towards being heavy and slow.
> 
> Your thread has backed up what a lot of us have known for years...paper is paper and real world is real world. I believe, early on, Echo focused more on torque and building a quality machine. The disaster for Echo (from a market share stand point) was that they did a horrible job communicating that to the US market. Those that used their saws knew it but a huge number of guys would never give their saws a chance based on speed and weight ratings.
> 
> I like to compare this subject to my Dodge Cummins. When you want to move a load and do serious work, torque is king. They make fancy trucks with more HP but I blow by them with ease pulling my 20,000+lb. load going up a 7% grade. The weight of a saw is a legitimate consideration but I care more about how the saw performs in the cut (where it matters).



So I think the WOT RPM being higher is from the factors of 1. being broken in, so able to run leaner then out of the box; 2. muffler modded so able to breathe better/flow more air; 3. being within 500 ft of Sea Level; and 4. just getting a solid saw?! lol

But really I have not adjusted or even needed to pull the tabs on this last one as the deal understands that these saws do go from SL to 3,500 ASL so the need to tune is important. I agree that throttle response and torque are two things that these Echos have over the competition (cc for cc) and then some. Don't get me wrong I love my ported Huskys but it says something when the 620 with a 27" bar would be my 1 saw plan if that's what it came to... Weight, I can see that being more or less relevant on what you are doing with the saw, but think its humorous that people will go buy the lightest saw just to save ounces then throw the cheapest/heaviest bar on they can find. Do I think Oregon is the greatest? No, but bar wise they are fairly priced, work well and easy to find.


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> The new project 450P?



Yes Reed, I have been looking for a clean example of their clamshell design with an aluminum case. Based on this saws condition, I would say it was straight gassed out of the box. Still had raw gas(no oil) in the primer bulb. Compression guage registered 48psi when I got the saw.


----------



## Idahonative

cedarshark said:


> Yes Reed, I have been looking for a clean example of their clamshell design with an aluminum case. Based on this saws condition, I would say it was straight gassed out of the box. Still had raw gas(no oil) in the primer bulb. Compression guage registered 48psi when I got the saw.



LOL, I was going to say...the scoring on that piston is not Echo's fault.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> So I think the WOT RPM being higher is from the factors of 1. being broken in, so able to run leaner then out of the box; 2. muffler modded so able to breathe better/flow more air; 3. being within 500 ft of Sea Level; and 4. just getting a solid saw?! lol
> 
> But really I have not adjusted or even needed to pull the tabs on this last one as the deal understands that these saws do go from SL to 3,500 ASL so the need to tune is important. I agree that throttle response and torque are two things that these Echos have over the competition (cc for cc) and then some. Don't get me wrong I love my ported Huskys but it says something when the 620 with a 27" bar would be my 1 saw plan if that's what it came to... Weight, I can see that being more or less relevant on what you are doing with the saw, but think its humorous that people will go buy the lightest saw just to save ounces then throw the cheapest/heaviest bar on they can find. Do I think Oregon is the greatest? No, but bar wise they are fairly priced, work well and easy to find.



Wouldn't you need to richen it up a bit after opening the muff?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Wouldn't you need to richen it up a bit after opening the muff?



MAybe I failed to mention these things in order...

Ran the saw for a few tanks out of the box, allowing me to lean them out, them muffler modding allowing me to ritchen back up. My Echo dealer is good about where he "sets" the caps so shy of porting it I have all the carb "play room" I need. Clear as mud?!


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> Yes Reed, I have been looking for a clean example of their clamshell design with an aluminum case. Based on this saws condition, I would say it was straight gassed out of the box. Still had raw gas(no oil) in the primer bulb. Compression guage registered 48psi when I got the saw.


You mean you can't run straight gas? What if its really good straight gas


----------



## Idahonative

One other thing I forgot to mention was just how well these 620's clear when noodling. I noticed in one of your vids (BGE541) that your 371 was struggling with this.


----------



## bigtuna

Plus to add to WHT Idaho said, most saw snobs would never believe anything sold at a box store could be of any quality. That being said I did not buy my 600p from said box store, couldn't get it w/24" bar so bought it from a dealer.


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> You mean you can't run straight gas? What if its really good straight gas



So thats how you got 13,800 out of your 620P


----------



## BGE541

> Cedarshark, post: 5412595, member: 43830"]So thats how you got 13,800 out of your 620P


I told yoy not to tell....


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> I told yoy not to tell....



I didnt think anyone else but us would try it.


----------



## rattler362

The 620pw impressed me and I am a Husky guy I would love to put a degree wheel on one of these saw's then maybe some grinding I believe they are tough out of the box but would love to see if their is room to be stouter.


----------



## cedarshark

rattler362 said:


> The 620pw impressed me and I am a Husky guy I would love to put a degree wheel on one of these saw's then maybe some grinding I believe they are tough out of the box but would love to see if their is room to be stouter.



There is a thread "Mastermind meets the Echo 600". Good read. He says that saw has more potential than any 60cc saw he has ever done. 600 is basically same saw as the 620. Sure quietened the Echo bashers.


----------



## Idahonative

cedarshark said:


> There is a thread "Mastermind meets the Echo 600". Good read. He says that saw has more potential than any 60cc saw he has ever done. 600 is basically same saw as the 620. Sure quietened the Echo bashers.



Good read (& that was over 3 years ago):

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-echo-cs600p.195280/


----------



## Idahonative

What would be really cool is if Mastermind could convince the owner of that 600p to give us feedback of how the saw has held up over the last 3 years. The Echo haters had to admit that saw was impressive but questioned whether it could hold up over time. I'm betting it is still running strong.

Also, Mastermind said then (2012) that the 600p had more potential/gain from modding than any other 60cc saw on the market. It would be interesting to know what he thinks of the 620p. Did Echo take some of the performance that was left on the table with the 600p and put it into the 620p? Will the modding potential of the 620p be less?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> What would be really cool is if Mastermind could convince the owner of that 600p to give us feedback of how the saw has held up over the last 3 years. The Echo haters had to admit that saw was impressive but questioned whether it could hold up over time. I'm betting it is still running strong.
> 
> Also, Mastermind said then (2012) that the 600p had more potential/gain from modding than any other 60cc saw on the market. It would be interesting to know what he thinks of the 620p. Did Echo take some of the performance that was left on the table with the 600p and put it into the 620p? Will the modding potential of the 620p be less?




This^^^ is why I want to leave the 620PW alone... They run so well I don't think they are worth the money for the gain the way they run out of the box. Yes the 600 is SIMILAR to the 620 but there is a difference between the two in the way they run, no doubt, but a ported 600 may be worth it...  We will see.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> This^^^ is why I want to leave the 620PW alone... They run so well I don't think they are worth the money for the gain the way they run out of the box. Yes the 600 is SIMILAR to the 620 but there is a difference between the two in the way they run, no doubt, but a ported 600 may be worth it...  We will see.



I think you might be right on the 620p. With what I've seen you do with a 27" bar, who could argue that they aren't runners right out of the box?


----------



## BGE541

This is a high pressure lube I use to "seal" the area between the air filter and intake area...


----------



## BGE541

Apply lightly around and do not get "in" the intake hole". Your filter shouldhave a small black interior piece that will have a light coating of very light grease and maybe dust, this grease is placed to hold onto this very fine particles and not ingest them.


----------



## BGE541

Here is a photo of the red lead from the TTO Tach and the wire coiled and zip tied. Sits nicely behind the plug cap and out of the way... So far so good. Just thought id get some more random photos for you Echo lovers (or lurkin' Echo haters...)


----------



## cobey

rattler362 said:


> The 620pw impressed me and I am a Husky guy I would love to put a degree wheel on one of these saw's then maybe some grinding I believe they are tough out of the box but would love to see if their is room to be stouter.


There is


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> There is


But probably not 300 to 400 worth


----------



## BGE541

We need to petition Echo to make a 75cc version of this saw with the same level of performance per CC... id buy like 3 of them. Seriously.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> We need to petition Echo to make a 75cc version of this saw with the same level of performance per CC... id buy like 3 of them. Seriously.



I was thinking the same thing. We could call it the cs750p...like to have one with a 28-30" bar (we don't often cut the really big stuff like you).


----------



## cedarshark

They advertise 10% more power in the 620 over the 600. I have run both these saws side by side along with my Timberwolf. I could not tell a discernable difference but all three saws were either new, new piston or new top end(piston and cylinder) so none were broke in more than 3 tanks. Reed now has the 600P in the salon for a haircut and will be very interesting to see the gains of the 600 compared to his experience with the 620. Although I will not be able catch Reed with tanks thru my saws, the 620 and 590(Timberwolf) both get stronger as they break in.

BTW, Reed is a gentleman and a fine man to deal with regarding saw trading. You get a "thumbs up" in my book


----------



## cedarshark

Idahonative said:


> I was thinking the same thing. We could call it the cs750p...like to have one with a 28-30" bar (we don't often cut the really big stuff like you).



I note you have the Deere 70V in your sig. I have a 702VL. Good old low speed,high torque stump saw but pretty heavy.


----------



## Idahonative

cedarshark said:


> I note you have the Deere 70V in your sig. I have a 702VL. Good old low speed,high torque stump saw but pretty heavy.



Real good saw...built like a tank (& about as heavy). Looks and runs like new but it's a shop queen. All of my cutting is done with my 510 (20"), 620 (20"), or 670 (24"). Once in a while we get into some bigger stuff. Recently cut on an uprooted red fir that measured 42" but that's unusual for us these days. I can use my dad's 750evl with a 28" bar if I need to but that thing is really heavy. Like the Deere, it looks and runs like new (it's 35 years old). That's why when Reed mentioned Echo making a 75cc with the same power to weight ratio as the 620p...I would love to add one of those to my lineup. Been looking for a used 372xp lately to fill this need but I might just wait a while and see what Echo offers. I have a feeling that, over the next few years, we will see more saws like the 620p added to their lineup.


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> They advertise 10% more power in the 620 over the 600. I have run both these saws side by side along with my Timberwolf. I could not tell a discernable difference but all three saws were either new, new piston or new top end(piston and cylinder) so none were broke in more than 3 tanks. Reed now has the 600P in the salon for a haircut and will be very interesting to see the gains of the 600 compared to his experience with the 620. Although I will not be able catch Reed with tanks thru my saws, the 620 and 590(Timberwolf) both get stronger as they break in.
> 
> BTW, Reed is a gentleman and a fine man to deal with regarding saw trading. You get a "thumbs up" in my book


Thank you for your words


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Thank you for your words


Hey Reed, do you got a 600 out to be ported ?


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> Hey Reed, do you got a 600 out to be ported ?



Maybe  Yeah I have been talking to Mitch (mweda1) for awhile... was supposed to have a saw ported a while back but didnt work out so sent him a 600 since the other ones still under warranty. 

I am very very happy with all of rattler362 work and need to send one his way as well. .. I want him to get his grinder on an Echo!!!


----------



## cobey

Sweet, I have seen one of his 600's run in Iowa


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> Sweet, I have seen one of his 600's run in Iowa



What you tgink of it?!


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> What you tgink of it?!


Looked like it ran good.  
Huskys are race saws........ echos pull hard and run strong!
General thing is if you want a take no prisoner's race saw..... build a husky
Not disrespecting our wonderful echo' s but this is what I have seen in race cants
Weba builds a strong saw


----------



## BGE541

Yes I must admit that Rattlers huskys pull like freight trains and hit hard... but like in life their must be balance so for the get it cut/bucked/sawn I'd like the echos to rip as hard as they can while still being rock solid...


----------



## cobey

The 620's unlimited coil would make tuning
Way better!


----------



## BGE541

Ill put a tach on it and see if its worth throwing $85 at for an unlimited coil


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Yes I must admit that Rattlers huskys pull like freight trains and hit hard... but like in life their must be balance so for the get it cut/bucked/sawn I'd like the echos to rip as hard as they can while still being rock solid...


Totally how I feel  I race stock and vintage saws, I never had a dog in the hunt
For modded saws. My modded 590 pulls harder than my 68cc Lombards
And several of my 70 to 75 cc saws ........


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Ill put a tach on it and see if its worth throwing $85 at for an unlimited coil


Sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> Totally how I feel  I race stock and vintage saws, I never had a dog in the hunt
> For modded saws. My modded 590 pulls harder than my 68cc Lombards
> And several of my 70 to 75 cc saws ........



I hear you... those huskys and the echos are just those saws you run hard and always put a smile on your face and wood on the ground...


----------



## cobey

Sorry don't mean to derail our echo thread


----------



## BGE541

Can we request a tag or pinned or what not from a mod? Thanks mods


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> Can we request a tag or pinned or what not from a mod? Thanks mods


 we
Need to find the echo info AWOL put on one of 590 threads, timing
Numbers and stuff....


----------



## BGE541

Thought they were a few pages back... 17 or 18 maybe?!?


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> we
> Need to find the echo info AWOL put on one of 590 threads, timing
> Numbers and stuff....




Found it...



awol said:


> Do you mean there is no difference in porting between the 590 and 600, or between the 600 and 620? There is much difference between the 590 and 600 timing numbers, as I have ported more than one of each. The transfer tunnels and upper outlets are also shaped different, and the cylinders are different part numbers. Here are the stock timing numbers:
> 600P
> EX 113/134
> In 102/156 or 78 from tdc
> TR 133/94
> 
> 
> 590
> EX 113/134
> IN 103/154 or 77 from tdc
> TR 128/104


----------



## cobey

Hi Wayne (fishnuts2) did you find a 590 or 600 yet?????


----------



## jughead500

Gonna ask here before it goes to the tradin post.who wants my 600p? $475 plus shipping? Comes muffler modded, gasket delete, broken in, ready to noodle with an echo carrying bag an 20" replaceable nose husky bar and 3/8 stihl chain.comes with both 7 PIN and 8 PIN sprockets.this is my personal saw and to make it more special it has soaked up my Sasquatch strength and is almost up to par with the masterminded version.it has only taken one giant leap for saw kind to get out of harms way.this is the saw that makes Norwegian sawtrolls cringe in fear.
Ok im full of horse hockey tonight but the saw is for sail because I'm a broke sailor.pictures about midnight tomorrow.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Whats the 620 limited at reed ?


----------



## cobey

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Whats the 620 limited at reed ?


It has an unlimited coil


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

cobey said:


> It has an unlimited coil



Cool , i dont know anything about them , but im taking intrest.


----------



## cobey

600 and 590 are limited..... my ported 590 bangs off the limiter .....I don't have a tach


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my 590 howls though i have not used it in a while since all the fire wooding is done.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

fuel economy is thrown out the window with a coil swap and muffler mod.not as bad as the ole biggin poulan 
that sum buck is gulp gulp gulp barely 18 cuts per tank.


----------



## Big Block

I went from 30-35 min run time stock to 20-25 minutes after the mods. It was totally worth the loss in fuel economy for the gain in power.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

like to get my hands on a echo cs 670 they got some torque but not much speed.
a guy on YT is using one with a 32'' hardnose in oak seems to be cutting real good for 66cc.


----------



## BGE541

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Whats the 620 limited at reed ?



Hello, its unlimited and with 20" bar seems to 4 stroke at 13,920 rpm but looking at the plug and with a few more tanks I am thinking I can break 14K.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I went from 30-35 min run time stock to 20-25 minutes after the mods. It was totally worth the loss in fuel economy for the gain in power.



Awesome  I can limb for just shy of an hour, but limbing with this saw doesn't do justice!!!


----------



## nk14zp

I just tried to stickie this.


----------



## BGE541

> ="nk14zp, post: 5413555, member: 114276"]I just tried to stickie this.


Thank you.


----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> like to get my hands on a echo cs 670 they got some torque but not much speed.
> a guy on YT is using one with a 32'' hardnose in oak seems to be cutting real good for 66cc.




"Not much speed"? I've never felt that way about my 670. Don't own a tach but it's a cutting SOB. Echo specs WOT @12500-14000 rpm. Back in the winter I also did some comparison on weight and it was surprising (post #6), with the PHO being less than 1 lb. heavier than the 620p:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wife-has-good-taste-echo-cs-620p.269082/


----------



## awol

BGE541 said:


> Awesome  I can limb for just shy of an hour, but limbing with this saw doesn't do justice!!!


 I have always considered the Echoes fuel economy to be excellent, even when ported. Side by side with my 562xp, the 600p puts far more wood on the ground without having to find the gas can. The Echo does have a larger tank, however, which will account for its being slightly heavier than the 562. I also know that the 600p will happily pull a 30" bar all day, and oil it as well, but the 562 does not have the low end grunt to pull it well, let alone oil it.

Here is a video of a cs670 I did a while back. These saws have a full skirted, window ported piston with a dome. I fitted a slab-sided 268 piston and opened the ports a bit. The biggest holdup on getting any more out of this saw, is the tiny carb and intake tract.


----------



## Majorpayne

Idahonative said:


> What would be really cool is if Mastermind could convince the owner of that 600p to give us feedback of how the saw has held up over the last 3 years. The Echo haters had to admit that saw was impressive but questioned whether it could hold up over time. I'm betting it is still running strong.
> 
> Also, Mastermind said then (2012) that the 600p had more potential/gain from modding than any other 60cc saw on the market. It would be interesting to know what he thinks of the 620p. Did Echo take some of the performance that was left on the table with the 600p and put it into the 620p? Will the modding potential of the 620p be less?


He did my cs600 right after that one and mine has held up fine. I run a 24 or 28 inch bar on it.


----------



## Idahonative

Majorpayne said:


> He did my cs600 right after that one and mine has held up fine. I run a 24 or 28 inch bar on it.



I just bought a 600p. Can you give us a quick "Likes" and "Dislikes" now that you have over 3 years running the saw. Maybe a before and after "Mastermind" as well?


----------



## Majorpayne

Idahonative said:


> I just bought a 600p. Can you give us a quick "Likes" and "Dislikes" now that you have over 3 years running the saw. Maybe a before and after "Mastermind" as well?


After having a saw ported by someone like Randy, you will never say " wish I hadn't done that." Ported saws are addictive, fun to run.


----------



## Big_Wood

i recently ran a 620 and they really are a nice saw. don't feel heavy to me but i'm used to packing around a 385 all day and after shake blocking with a 395 all saws feel light LOL. if i had to guess by the feel i'd say it feels like a 372's weight. that said, hell would freeze over before i gave up a 372 for one or even a 562 for that matter. it appears echo are making a come back with shops around here actually having demo saws even. if echo came up with a 80-90cc saw that was the weight of a 390 husky at a better price i would likely give them another chance.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> i recently ran a 620 and they really are a nice saw. don't feel heavy to me but i'm used to packing around a 385 all day and after shake blocking with a 395 all saws feel light LOL. if i had to guess by the feel i'd say it feels like a 372's weight. that said, hell would freeze over before i gave up a 372 for one or even a 562 for that matter. it appears echo are making a come back with shops around here actually having demo saws even. if echo came up with a 80-90cc saw that was the weight of a 390 husky at a better price i would likely give them another chance.



This just tells me you haven't ran a 620 vs 562 with a long bar  Did it have a wrap or no?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

would it be wrong of me to say that a echo has a forgiving power band. i can buck logs with my 590 that has a 24'' and not much seems to slow it down.


----------



## Big_Wood

BGE541 said:


> This just tells me you haven't ran a 620 vs 562 with a long bar  Did it have a wrap or no?



nope, it was just a non full wrap model. demo saw at a dealer. i only used it in their supplies log as well. i have no use for a 60cc saw with anything longer then a 20". if i ain't running a 20" i usually skip everything else and jump to a 33". i can fall some pretty massive wood for using a 60cc with a 20" bar. can easily go over double that in DBH. it's actually a hobby of mine. pick the biggest tree i can find in the second growth and fall it with the 562 with the 20". i ran a 24" on my 562 a few times and i do agree. at that point i'd rather have it on a 372. then the 372 being the same weight as the 620. there's just so many wonderful options with saws.


----------



## mountainlake

I weighed my CS590 full of fuel and oil ready to cut with a 20" [email protected], it was right at 18#, I'm thinking a 372 would be close to 20# no matter what the specs say. To post 477 yes Echo saws have a nice wide power band, excellent torque. Steve


----------



## Idahonative

mountainlake said:


> I weighed my CS590 full of fuel and oil ready to cut with a 20" [email protected], it was right at 18#, I'm thinking a 372 would be close to 20# no matter what the specs say. To post 477 yes Echo saws have a nice wide power band, excellent torque. Steve



My cousin has a 372 and they are no doubt nice saws with a stellar reputation. For the right price (used), I wouldn't pass one up. But as far as weight goes, there's just something not right about Huskies spec. They list the 372 as weighing 13.4 lbs (pho) and Echo lists the 620 as weighing 13.67 lbs (pho). I haven't weighed my cousins saw and I'm sure he hasn't either but I think he would tell you the 372 was heavier.

I'll do some looking into real world weights. Hopefully there will be some 372 owners chime in. My 620p weighed 17.3 lbs total (no liquids) with 20" b&c:


----------



## mountainlake

The only 372 I weighed had a 24" [email protected] and a full wrap but came in at 22- 1/2 # ready to cut. Steve


----------



## Idahonative

mountainlake said:


> The only 372 I weighed had a 24" [email protected] and a full wrap but came in at 22- 1/2 # ready to cut. Steve



Thanks for the info. And this is why I'm really scratching my head. PHO on the 372 at listed at 13.4...is it possible that liquids, b&c, and a little more weight for the wrap could add 9.1 lbs? That seems like a lot.


----------



## Big_Wood

i don't ever compare by actual weighing saws although maybe i should. i just judge them by the way they feel in all aspects. it's also not all about weight. it's about where that weight is. this is why i choose husky over stihl anyday.


----------



## Idahonative

westcoaster90 said:


> i don't ever compare by actual weighing saws although maybe i should. i just judge them by the way they feel in all aspects. it's also not all about weight. it's about where that weight is. this is why i choose husky over stihl anyday.



Overall weight is important but you are right, how a saw handles is important as well.


----------



## Big_Wood

i'm not as picky as most people really. like the difference between the 372 or 390 isn't significant enough for me to notice anything by the end of the day. the echo did feel good but it just won't replace one of my huskies although if they started going into larger saw territory i would give them a shot.


----------



## BGE541

I've about seen enough of you Echo lovers posting your facts, photos and videos... Your need to set down your saws and pick up a Husky/Stihl brochure before you make fools of yourselves.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> I've about seen enough of you Echo lovers posting your facts, photos and videos... Your need to set down your saws and pick up a Husky/Stihl brochure before you make fools of yourselves.



Well, Echo is the "OTHER" orange saw you know


----------



## mountainlake

Idahonative said:


> Thanks for the info. And this is why I'm really scratching my head. PHO on the 372 at listed at 13.4...is it possible that liquids, b&c, and a little more weight for the wrap could add 9.1 lbs? That seems like a lot.




Could hardly believe what my good balance scale told me about that 372. Steve


----------



## BGE541

I think (FWIW) saws should be weighted with full oil and fuel tanks, after all who gives chicken gizzard how much a dry saw weights... dry saw weight is about as useful as cutting with a chain on backwards... appears ok until you put it into action.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> I think (FWIW) saws should be weighted with full oil and fuel tanks, after all who gives chicken gizzard how much a dry saw weights... dry saw weight is about as useful as cutting with a chain on backwards... appears ok until you put it into action.



TOTALLY AGREE!!!


----------



## Big_Wood

BGE541 said:


> I think (FWIW) saws should be weighted with full oil and fuel tanks, after all who gives chicken gizzard how much a dry saw weights... dry saw weight is about as useful as cutting with a chain on backwards... appears ok until you put it into action.



i agree although i don't mind carrying a bit more fluid weight for longer run time. it's gotta be realistic cause nobody likes refueling every second tree. there might be an arguement of needing to refuel every tree but those people just work really slow and/or have their saw stupid rich cause they don't know how to tune. i'm really liking my 576. i can cut alot of wood on one tank.


----------



## BGE541

Did a little more brushing today... ran the 371XP and the 620. Both had 20" bars, the 371XP was pulling an 8 pin just for fun... Echo def a bit lighter but both handle and run great... here is a bit of the work.


----------



## jughead500

Hey what happened to the sticky?


----------



## BGE541

jughead500 said:


> Hey what happened to the sticky?


I'll PM and ask, good catch.


----------



## Big Block

Forgive my ineptness what's a "sticky"?


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Forgive my ineptness what's a "sticky"?


Makes it "pinned" to the top so it wont get bumped to the bottom if not posted in for a bit.


----------



## jughead500

Anti echoist troll i tell ya.


----------



## Big Block

Thanks


----------



## Big_Wood

you bastards had me browsing the echo site today LOL the CS-800 intrigues me. any idea's on a price point for them. what mount do these newer echo's use? i would need it to run a 33". really surprise the heck out of the guys and show up with an echo  if it's as reliable as their top handles i'd be stupid not to buy one. also, does anyone know if the 800 is available with a full wrap? i couldn't find that info. may have to call a dealer.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

I couldn't resist when I saw this


----------



## noshow74

So if I were to do a few things to my 590 would it run like a stock 620?
I was thinking a gasket delete..port match muffler and gasket...muff mod..and 620 coil. I really like my 590 but could always use a bit more power. Might consider porting later on.


----------



## fordf150

westcoaster90 said:


> you bastards had me browsing the echo site today LOL the CS-800 intrigues me. any idea's on a price point for them. what mount do these newer echo's use? i would need it to run a 33". really surprise the heck out of the guys and show up with an echo  if it's as reliable as their top handles i'd be stupid not to buy one. also, does anyone know if the 800 is available with a full wrap? i couldn't find that info. may have to call a dealer.


List is $850 or so with a 32". I really like the look and want one but can't justify One. I don't use a big saw enough to justify having 2 of them.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> you bastards had me browsing the echo site today LOL the CS-800 intrigues me. any idea's on a price point for them. what mount do these newer echo's use? i would need it to run a 33". really surprise the heck out of the guys and show up with an echo  if it's as reliable as their top handles i'd be stupid not to buy one. also, does anyone know if the 800 is available with a full wrap? i couldn't find that info. may have to call a dealer.



No full wrap, large mount Echo D176. Guessing $800 USD?


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> No full wrap, large mount Echo D176. Guessing $800 USD?


i double checked my prices and $800 w/36" would be about the going rate. They are a really good deal for that size saw.


----------



## Big_Wood

no full wrap means no use for me. very very stupid how they put a full wrap on a 60cc saw and not an 80cc. hopefully they make a full wrap for the 80cc an option. i wonder if the full wrap on the 620 would fit the 800. either way, $800 USD is getting close to the 390's price which is my favorite saw so not sure i'll be able to push myself to try the echo.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> no full wrap means no use for me. very very stupid how they put a full wrap on a 60cc saw and not an 80cc. hopefully they make a full wrap for the 80cc an option. i wonder if the full wrap on the 620 would fit the 800. either way, $800 USD is getting close to the 390's price which is my favorite saw so not sure i'll be able to push myself to try the echo.



The 620P makes 4.52hp and the 800 makes 5.34hp so I wouldnt say that a 620 couldn't pull the bar you need and have the wrap as well... if you are cutting bucking more then 32" wood I would say get a ported 390XP from Rattler


----------



## Big_Wood

I port my own saw's man LoL 620 is not even an option for my line of work. Unless I was on an engineering or tree spacing project


----------



## BGE541

Stickied Echo lovers!!!! (Again)


----------



## Big Block

noshow74 said:


> So if I were to do a few things to my 590 would it run like a stock 620?
> I was thinking a gasket delete..port match muffler and gasket...muff mod..and 620 coil. I really like my 590 but could always use a bit more power. Might consider porting later on.



I don't know that it would run like a 620. Can't tell you for sure with out running one. But I did all that to my 590 minus the coil and it was a night and day difference.


----------



## noshow74

So do you have a video after the mods? Also what's the best way to polish the exhaust port I've never done anything like this before. Hope I don't screw it up lol.


----------



## Big Block

thats about 15 inch diameter dead hard russian olive


muffler mod pics are on page 12. I just hand polished with 600 sand paper.


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 I am going to try and get some more video this weekend. I know I know I have been saying that like every weekend but this time it looks promising


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> BGE541 I am going to try and get some more video this weekend. I know I know I have been saying that like every weekend but this time it looks promising


Sounds good


----------



## noshow74

Big Block said:


> thats about 15 inch diameter dead hard russian olive
> 
> 
> muffler mod pics are on page 12. I just hand polished with 600 sand paper.



Nice! I will look for the muffler mod and grab some sandpaper. Not sure when I will do it but hope it runs afterward lol.


----------



## cobey

Here's the mod Alan did on mine 
I got picture abilities now


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> Here's the mod Alan did on mine
> I got picture abilities now


How loud is this thing?


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Nice! I will look for the muffler mod and grab some sandpaper. Not sure when I will do it but hope it runs afterward lol.


Just pull the caps and mod the muffler for now until you are 100% sure what/how/when and why to do the rest... my thoughts...


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Just pull the caps and mod the muffler for now until you are 100% sure what/how/when and why to do the rest... my thoughts...


Agreed 

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> How loud is this thing?


Very loud!


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> How loud is this thing?


I was just going to ask the same thing. Mine is stupid loud this has to be unreal 

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

She's not Purdy.......


----------



## rattler362

cobey said:


> She's not Purdy.......
> 
> View attachment 432563


I like loud and purty dont feed the bull dog lol


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> She's not Purdy.......
> 
> View attachment 432563


I like it  video needed....


----------



## cobey

More.....


----------



## cobey

When I get video figured out I'll make one....my kindle doesn't video


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> Just pull the caps and mod the muffler for now until you are 100% sure what/how/when and why to do the rest... my thoughts...


OK I will take your advice and start slow and pull caps and do muffler. Hope it's a little more quiet than yours lol.


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> OK I will take your advice and start slow and pull caps and do muffler. Hope it's a little more quiet than yours lol.


None of mine are loud I think you are meaning BigBlocks... I can take photos later tomorrow so you don't over do it if you want...


----------



## Echoboy86

Sorry to interrupt gents but, I FRIGGIN LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! You guys are legends in my book for pushing the New Echo 6 series saws!

People just don't get how great they really are. Exceptional build quality, start 2 to 3 pulls every time come summer or winter and they'll do this for a life time if looked after. What's not to love ay! I just wish they made a 70cc variant now days, because I know my ported 701SVL Gets with it right quick, check her out......


----------



## cobey

Nice ...


----------



## ANewSawyer

What size b&c is your 590 wearing, cobey?


----------



## cedarshark

I have the 701 that is used for a stump saw because it just a "tractor". I had no idea it could run at 12K. Thats pretty interesting. That old girl is running well for a saw that was made when I was in High School.


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> None of mine are loud I think you are meaning BigBlocks... I can take photos later tomorrow so you don't over do it if you want...


Yes a picture would be nice. Like I said this will be my first time doing anything like this.


----------



## cobey

ANewSawyer said:


> What size b&c is your 590 wearing, cobey?


A 24" large husky mount, 84 drivers (uses stud adapters made from a thin strip
Of sheet metal. AWOL used a 28" on it when he broke it in after porting it


----------



## cobey

ADAPTERS.......


----------



## BGE541

Simple muffler mod on echos

Start by having T27 torxs and drill with 3/8" bits or 3/4" deep hole saw (works best)

Remove air filter cover and spark plug boot


----------



## BGE541

Then remove 3 torxs to pull top cover


----------



## BGE541

Then pull muffler bolt cover and both muffler bolts and both muffler support bolts.


----------



## BGE541

Ok get this far and ill post the rest when I get home!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

you home yet


----------



## noshow74

Yes I'm still waiting lol. This is going to make it very easy. Thank you


----------



## BGE541

Ok sorry about that buddy had woman issues etc etc but got some nasty brushing cleared up and what not...


----------



## BGE541

Now get your hole saw and cut out the inner "tube" of the muffler. If you can't do the drill 3/8" holes in the downpour and or exit where the tube meets the exit.


----------



## BGE541

Now buzz off some of the top plate, re directing less gasses back to the muffler. I left a little on but the choice is yours.


----------



## BGE541

Now throw it back togeather and re tune and you are set. Be sure you get your two muffler bolts and two muffler support bolts started before you run them up snug or you could have fitment issues. 

Thoughts or improvements welcomed... I'd really like to spit one want gut it completely....


----------



## BGE541

Oh and make sure then you throw the top cover back on you get the spark plug lead back in the correct place or it will cause the top cover to fit funny...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

just grinding off the plate inside the deflector is a improvement enough gutting out the muffler makes the saw to LOUD


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> just grinding off the plate inside the deflector is a improvement enough gutting out the muffler makes the saw to LOUD


Watch my videos and see if its too loud... I don't feel as if it is, I believe where you remove the material from makes a large difference.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

well i gutted my muffler like bobe did and ground everything out inside and i usually use ear plugs anymore.


----------



## BGE541

I could see how that would be loud... my other muffler is a simple one the anyone can do with just a set of bits... drilling these holes and cutting out the wierd exhaust deflector on top really lets it breathe and is not too loud.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

if that is your workshop i wish mine had fancy carpet,chairs and table.


----------



## hoskvarna

On the 600p I had , I cut the down tube , made a plate to close top up, then put a pipe in on lower left side of muff. Worked well , didn't take any pics before sold the saw. Duh, take pics of all things ya do. My 2cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

hoskvarna said:


> On the 600p I had , I cut the down tube , made a plate to close top up, then put a pipe in on lower left side of muff. Worked well , didn't take any pics before sold the saw. Duh, take pics of all things ya do. My 2cents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting, how did you like it?


----------



## hoskvarna

I liked it , so did the new owner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Yes I'm still waiting lol. This is going to make it very easy. Thank you



You get the muffler mod finished?! PHOTO's needed!


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> You get the muffler mod finished?! PHOTO's needed!


I haven't even started lol Put a new fuel line on my 044 for the second time in a month. The first new one had a hole or developed one rather quick. Also changed the oil in the wife's f250 and my tacoma. Hope to start on it this week. I will post photos.


----------



## noshow74

All my torx bits are socket style so very short. Will I need the long shank style?


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> All my torx bits are socket style so very short. Will I need the long shank style?


You will need long or even just a stihl or T27 driver.


----------



## noshow74

OK thanks. I'll have to grab something different.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

I leaned the 590 out as far as I could I think it's still 4 stroking because it's not broken in yet


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> I leaned the 590 out as far as I could I think it's still 4 stroking because it's not broken in yet


It will always run rich, they have an extra hi jet in the carb that can't be adjusted
It's a fixed jet.


----------



## Big Block

Copy thanks. Even more of a reason to get a 620 carb


----------



## Big Block

All of the cutting was done around 8k feet btw


----------



## cobey

Does the 620 have the jet?


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Copy thanks. Even more of a reason to get a 620 carb



Videos look good! Glad to see it running again. I would say that not being fully broken in and being at 8K feet would really mess with your tuning/ability to run as it should, I am sure ASL or below 4K feet it would be tuned right and really rip... guess you should build a turbo 590 for that high alt cutting


----------



## Big Block

Hmmmmmmm turbo huh I like it  maybe porting first


----------



## Big Block

cobey said:


> Does the 620 have the jet?



from what i have read it does not have it


----------



## cobey

I would like a 620 coil and carb.........
But that would defeat the lo dollar theme of my 590 
I got very little money in it.......


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> I would like a 620 coil and carb.........
> But that would defeat the lo dollar theme of my 590
> I got very little money in it.......



This is very true... great point!


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> This is very true... great point!


I second... Or third that. I think porting is more cost effective 

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I get more wood with the two little echo cs370's I have, mild mods,
Runs the heck out of 14" bars. I hate to admit how big of wood I
Have cut with them...... stupid big doing tornado cleanup in Joplin no.
Learned their limitations trying to rip a slab of cherry


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> I second... Or third that. I think porting is more cost effective
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk


The fat carb and limited coil might keep mine from self destructing


----------



## Big Block

Ya you. Are probably right  
We need video the only ported echo I've heard is a snellerized 600p let's see this beast


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> Ya you. Are probably right
> We need video the only ported echo I've heard is a snellerized 600p let's see this beast


As soon as I can get the wife to take her kindle out to do 
It I will. I have some hard old dead Elm I can put it In.
I have never made a video


----------



## Big Block

Sweet I'm stoked to see this. First time for everything right....right


----------



## cedarshark

cobey said:


> I would like a 620 coil and carb.........
> But that would defeat the lo dollar theme of my 590
> I got very little money in it.......



When the 590 was introduced, a seller on fleabay listed 12 of them for $275 incl shipping. After reading all the bash on AS for Echo's, I bought one anyway. Turned out to be the smartest move I ever made for a 60cc wood saw. I wish I had bought a few more.


----------



## Fishnuts2

cedarshark said:


> When the 590 was introduced, a seller on fleabay listed 12 of them for $275 incl shipping. After reading all the bash on AS for Echo's, I bought one anyway. Turned out to be the smartest move I ever made for a 60cc wood saw. I wish I had bought a few more.


Then you could have sold one to me. That 590 runs with the best out there! The couple of times that I got to run it, it ran so good I didn't even care about the weight or specs! /sarcasm off


----------



## Chris J.

Big Block said:


> Ya you. Are probably right
> We need video the only ported echo I've heard is a snellerized 600p let's see this beast



IRL, or video? I ask because Randy/Mastermind has a lengthy thread here on modding a 600P, but I'm not sure if the vids were lost in a AS crash. I'll look for the thread.

EDIT--

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-echo-cs600p.195280/


----------



## awol

I don't have a video of Cobeys 590, but here is one of my 600p. It was the first one that I did, and has a cut piston with pop-up instead of squish band mod. Cobeys 590 runs much better.


----------



## BGE541

I may try to upload all these videos to my YouTube channel (if that's ok with the owners) so if/when it crashes again we don't lose them for good.


----------



## Big Block

I'm in


----------



## Big Block

Chris J. said:


> IRL, or video? I ask because Randy/Mastermind has a lengthy thread here on modding a 600P, but I'm not sure if the vids were lost in a AS crash. I'll look for the thread.
> 
> EDIT--
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-echo-cs600p.195280/


----------



## cobey

Fishnuts2 said:


> Then you could have sold one to me. That 590 runs with the best out there! The couple of times that I got to run it, it ran so good I didn't even care about the weight or specs! /sarcasm off


This guy (fishnuts2) has run my 590 too


----------



## cobey

My 590 crappy video


----------



## cobey

No video..... couldn't make work

My video was 100 mb and the prompt says 8.9 mb


----------



## cobey

If anyone has an e mail I can send it to
Send me message


----------



## cobey

Ok.... I suck........ I couldn't even get it to email, my wife's kindle
Is a turd


----------



## BGE541

No worries Cobey. I did some bucking today on some green pine, too hot out for pictures or videos this time just wanted to get it finished... Then ended up dumping it off with a buddy tonight who doesn't have a good source for wood, but again the 620 did great.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## SawTroll

I fail to understand why this is a stickie - even though it is a step forward for Echo, the model still is overweight for the power output (even without the "W" option), and has other issues as well.....


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> I fail to understand why this is a stickie - even though it is a step forward for model still is overweight for the power output (even without the "W" option), and has other issues as well.....



I fail to understand why you have a fetish for **** talking a saw you have never once touched. Seems like some here think you are a wealth of information... yet with your posts in this thread and a name like Saw Troll nothing much is left to the imagination.


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> I fail to understand why you have a fetish for **** talking a saw you have never once touched. Seems like some here think you are a wealth of information... yet with your posts in this thread and a name like Saw Troll nothing much is left to the imagination.


Yeah with his attitude he must be a miserable person.


----------



## BGE541

No show how is the muffler mod coming? I have an extra 27 torx driver if you need one.


----------



## SawTroll

BGE541 said:


> I fail to understand why you have a fetish for **** talking a saw you have never once touched. Seems like some here think you are a wealth of information... yet with your posts in this thread and a name like Saw Troll nothing much is left to the imagination.



It is what it is, no attitude either way will change that.....


----------



## Big_Wood

when i run an echo i think sawtroll is 100% correct but i don't think they are that bad. sure i'd rather run a husky, stihl, or dolmar but the echo gets'er done for the average firewood hack. i'd love to see echo step up to the plate and start producing actual forestry saws. if thye came out with something competitive i'd be the firt one to try them. so far i think they are heading in the right direction but they haven't won me over yet.


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> No show how is the muffler mod coming? I have an extra 27 torx driver if you need one.


Set of torx came in today. Hope to get it done tomorrow. If this rain ever stops I'm going to test it out Sunday. There is a tree service that drops wood off out front that's free for the taking. Drove by the other day and looks like a big pile of oak. Hoping the holiday keeps the other scroungers away lol.


----------



## SawTroll

westcoaster90 said:


> when i run an echo i think sawtroll is 100% correct but i don't think they are that bad. sure i'd rather run a husky, stihl, or dolmar but the echo gets'er done for the average firewood hack. i'd love to see echo step up to the plate and start producing actual forestry saws. if thye came out with something competitive i'd be the firt one to try them. so far i think they are heading in the right direction but they haven't won me over yet.



There seems to be some natural law that make the "bargain hunters" always try to convince other people (or really themselves?) that cheaper option are "just as good" as more expensive ones. Fact is that it very seldom is true....

This happens regularly on all the saw forums I visit, no surprices involved - and rather vicious argumentation for the choise is more the rule, than the exeption. Facts are ignored.

Btw, the 620 isn't an Echo design, it is a rebranded Shindaiwa - it helps, but doesn't make it a stellar saw.


----------



## Big_Wood

SawTroll said:


> There seems to be some natural law that make the "bargain hunters" always try to convince other people (or really themselves?) that cheaper option are "just as good" as more expensive ones. Fact is that it very seldom is true....



Except if your talking about Stihl and husky. Then the cheaper option is better LOL. Sorry, I meant value packed option


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> There seems to be some natural law that make the "bargain hunters" always try to convince other people (or really themselves?) that cheaper option are "just as good" as more expensive ones. Fact is that it very seldom is true....
> This happens regularly on all the saw forums I visit, no surprices involved - and rather vicious argumentation for the choise is more the rule, than the exeption. Facts are ignored.
> Btw, the 620 isn't an Echo design, it is a rebranded Shindaiwa - it helps, but doesn't make it a stellar saw.



Echo owns Shindaiwa, 99% of those interested in these saws know that, no value added.

When you say "Facts are ignored" all I hear is "my subjective, collected statements are ignored".

You have again, never touched the saw. Its pathetic and shows you long standing discord for these saws. Are they the best in ever category? No, but neither is any brand saw, their are always improvements to be made. I do believe that the inexpensive option can be as good or better then the more expensive one. I have ran a 562 and a 620and can tell you that the little 562 oiler wouldn't last with a longer bar, is not "pounds" lighter and with a full wrap much more expensive then the 620.

I don't care that you don't like Echo, but it detracts and degrades informative sites like these, when individuals with zero experience with a piece of equipment sit back and arm chair quarter back its weaknesses, it just looks juvenile.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> Except if your talking about Stihl and husky. Then the cheaper option is better LOL. Sorry, I meant value packed option


What does Husqvarna/Stihl have that compares to the 590 @ $399 or less OTD?
What does Husqvarna/Stihl have that compares to the 620 in the same price/performance range?

Not to mention their CS which has been downright terrible for most and OK for some.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I got my JRed 2260 for less than a 620p.


----------



## Big_Wood

BGE541 said:


> What does Husqvarna/Stihl have that compares to the 590 @ $399 or less OTD?
> What does Husqvarna/Stihl have that compares to the 620 in the same price/performance range?
> 
> Not to mention their CS which has been downright terrible for most and OK for some.



I said I would own one, just would not buy one til they improved more. Isn't that good enough for you? Or do I have to agree with every little thing you say for you to be happy? Echo's prices are getting up there for what they are. Just looking at my potential purchase on the 800. They only offer it in the basic form and want over $800 for it. Why would I do that when I can get a 390 for $100 more.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> I said I would own one, just would not buy one til they improved more. Isn't that good enough for you? Or do I have to agree with every little thing you say for you to be happy? Echo's prices are getting up there for what they are. Just looking at my potential purchase on the 800. They only offer it in the basic form and want over $800 for it. Why would I do that when I can get a 390 for $100 more.



I am not asking for you to agree, just what rival those two saws for the price. I personnally would not buy a 800 for that reason.


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> I fail to understand why this is a stickie - even though it is a step forward for Echo, the model still is overweight for the power output (even without the "W" option), and has other issues as well.....



Please elaborate with detailed descriptions of the issues with the Echo CS-620P........

.......preferably after you've ran one for a lengthy amount of time.

-------------------

SawTroll, I've come to the conclusion that you wouldn't say anything nice about an Echo chainsaw even if they made a "perfect" chainsaw that splendidly combined the very best features of Echo, Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar, etc.

As to Echo using Shindaiwa designs, what about the CS-600P? The CS-590 for $400.00? Do you flame the manufacturers that you like because they use designs from companies that they purchased/merged with? What about Husqvarna and Jonsered using Partner designs?

Another conclusion--Either you're a stubborn and close-minded old (expletive omitted), or you enjoy being contrary. My thinking is you're both. What makes that even worse is at times your knowledge and research is very useful and impressive.

------------------

The Echo CS-800 has very rarely been considered competitive in price, performance, power-to-weight ratio, etc., even by Echo enthusiast.


----------



## fordf150

KenJax Tree said:


> I got my JRed 2260 for less than a 620p


only problem with that statement is its only half true. Strip a 620 down to PHO and it will be less than the 2260. compare apples to apples not apples to oranges. A 620PW with 20" RSN oregon bar will go out the door for $650 ish. 2260 standard handle with a 20" will be $675-700 ish. How much is that 2260W again? Another thing to consider is if you would walk in to a local dealer you will most likely pay quite a bit more for both saws. 

Disclosure to everyone. i sold chris his 2260 and even when he asked about other saws i pointed him back to the 2260. For his purpose a 2260 seemed a better fit.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good point Nate[emoji6] yeah i'm not stuck on 1 brand i buy what fits best, i have Stihl, Dolmar,Husqvarna, and now JRed


----------



## cobey

BTW. Reed, the 81 driver echo bar does balance a little 
Better than the 84 driver husky does


----------



## fordf150

If you guys want to bash Stihl...I'm all for it  but lets keep it honest about the rest of em. they have good points and bad. echo is bigger and heavier than a husky/jred. deal with it. For the most part i only run Dolly's but im willing to deal with their extra weight and bulk....and willing to admit that they are bigger and heavier than the competition.


----------



## BGE541

cobey said:


> BTW. Reed, the 81 driver echo bar does balance a little
> Better than the 84 driver husky does



Glad to hear its working for ya


----------



## SawTroll

Chris J. said:


> Please elaborate with detailed descriptions of the issues with the Echo CS-620P........
> 
> .... .



Even if you were right in your speculations, it wouldn't change the fact *that the saw is what it is* = heavy and a little down on power compared to the best 60cc saws - and then there are the looks and ergonomics. I'm not saying it is a bad saw, just that it doesn't quite make the "premium" class.

The only real issue I know of is that the forward extension of the tank tends to break were the handlebar attaches to it.


----------



## SawTroll

cobey said:


> BTW. Reed, the 81 driver echo bar does balance a little
> Better than the 84 driver husky does



A shorter bar usually will, when the bars are longer than ideal - but then you won't have a 24" bar (in this case).


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> Even if you were rught in your speculations, it wouldn't change the fact that the saw is what it is = heavy and a little down on power compared to the best 60cc saws - and then there are the looks and ergonomics. I'm not saying it is a bad saw, just that it doesn't quite make the "premium" class.
> 
> The only real issue I know of is that the forward extension of the tank tends to break were the handlebar attaches to it.



Fair enough....as far as your response goes. 

Are the "premium" 60cc class chainsaw flawless?

At what point does a few extra ounces in weight and few less RPMs stop a saw from being "premium?"

Are "premium" saws really that much better in real use? 

What ergonomic issues does the CS-620 have? Are they "severe" enough to make a real difference, or are they more a matter of personal preference?

To paraphrase what others on AS have posted:

If a few ounces of weight bothers you, you need to quit using chainsaws, or get in better shape.


----------



## rattler362

I think I would like to try one of the Echo 620p I don't think I can feel the weight difference just by holding the saw I have watched Reeds vid,s and his saw appear to be as stout as anything I have ever ran in stock form now I have never owned a 562 or ran one for that matter so I don't feel qualified to say this is better than that. If the new Echo saws are as tough as the old trimmer that my Wife bought me in 95 you would use one for many years


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> Even if you were right in your speculations, it wouldn't change the fact *that the saw is what it is* = heavy and a little down on power compared to the best 60cc saws - and then there are the looks and ergonomics. I'm not saying it is a bad saw, just that it doesn't quite make the "premium" class.
> 
> The only real issue I know of is that the forward extension of the tank tends to break were the handlebar attaches to it.



Odd that in all the saws displayed here in this thread, not one person has complained of that. I haven't seen photos or videos either so not sure about the validity of that just yet.

Have you ran all the "best 60cc saws" in your self defined "premium" class? Is that why the 562 clutch cover is silver 

I would rather have a little extra aluminum or magnisum built into my saw then complain about the "weight" of a saw. You know what kicks my bee-hind? Moving 70-80# rounds of wood, not carrying the 620, maybe try both and touch base 

Maybe its personnal taste but I do not think the 562XP looks better, let alone "premium".


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> Random video comparisons mostly are useless, as way to many variables aren't properly eliminated, or there are no info about them. The chain usually are the most important variable to eliminate, but then there are carb setting and the operator, and more.
> This does of course also mean that they are very easy to "manipulate" to "prove" anything you want to - if you have an agenda......



Quoted from another thread, you are treading on the line of only trusting first hand experience (of which you have none, for this saw, correct?) or dealer information (cause the seller would never actively try and sell you something, right?)

I know you are just voicing your thoughts and I respect that. Carry on...


----------



## SawTroll

No chainsaws are perfect, or flawless - but some are closer than others.


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> No chainsaws are perfect, or flawless - but some are closer than others.



I've never owned a chainsaw but am looking for a solid "one saw plan" and need to cut at least 24-28" Oak... What do I buy?


----------



## fordf150

Here is my $.02 for what it's worth. I have owned a 2260 and a 590. Sold both. Neither was my cup of tea. Nothing to do with quality. 2260 has quirks that irritated me. 590 vibrated to much. Yes I'm picky when it comes to the A/V. 

Yes I could notice the weight and size difference. Limited budget I wouldn't hesitate to buy a 590 but paying retail the 2260 just carries to much of a premium for me to buy it either unless I was like Chris and going to be using it 60 ft in the air. Bucking saw I think the 620 would probably be a better choice. 

I haven't seen the handle break on the 590/600/620. I have seen it on the cs-310 though


----------



## rattler362

fordf150 said:


> Here is my $.02 for what it's worth. I have owned a 2260 and a 590. Sold both. Neither was my cup of tea. Nothing to do with quality. 2260 has quirks that irritated me. 590 vibrated to much. Yes I'm picky when it comes to the A/V.
> 
> Yes I could notice the weight and size difference. Limited budget I wouldn't hesitate to buy a 590 but paying retail the 2260 just carries to much of a premium for me to buy it either unless I was like Chris and going to be using it 60 ft in the air. Bucking saw I think the 620 would probably be a better choice.
> 
> I haven't seen the handle break on the 590/600/620. I have seen it on the cs-310 though


Well said Nate Thank,s


----------



## BGE541

We dont even have a Jonny dealer within 90 miles drive time~!

But if I need to I know who to call


----------



## fordf150

I do want to run a ported 620. I am going to have to go to a gtg sometime and hope one is there


----------



## rattler362

I would like to put the degree wheel on one Nate and will sooner or later


----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> I would like to put the degree wheel on one Nate and will sooner or later



You may have one headed your way if you keep this kinda talk up lol How can you tell what it has to gain?


----------



## rattler362

We can do it Reed. Yes


----------



## hoskvarna

U know what they say"opinions are like ...holes and arm pits,everybodys got one etc.............
heres my opinion,take it for what its worth.
I had a cs600P,had it ported by mweba,and was impressed with the design of the saw and the way it ran.
It wont keep up with my 562,but apples to apples ,one is standard carb and one is auto tune.
If u are handlin the saw 10hrs a day u might b able to notice the #,but when u cut for awhile then put down the saw and load ur wood then do over is it really that noticable?
I still would have it but was able to trade it for a Dolly 7900.


Opinions drive the world ,if we all thought the same where would we be today?


----------



## Big_Wood

DODGE and ECHO suck  LOL just razzing. i'd run one but you guys can just imagine how much those echo's cost up here in CAD. to much for them to appeal to me but i'll keep an eye on this thread so i know of any ground breaking innovations from echo. i still think honda would dominate all if they made chainsaws. dodge does suck though


----------



## BGE541

Dodge does have some questionable products. Echo; from what I have seem in the newer 600s and 620 is like the Honda equivalent. I do wish Honda made a 70cc saw cause it would be electric start, fuel injected and ffffaaasssttttt with a good warranty


----------



## hoskvarna

westcoaster90 said:


> DODGE and ECHO suck  LOL just razzing. i'd run one but you guys can just imagine how much those echo's cost up here in CAD. to much for them to appeal to me but i'll keep an eye on this thread so i know of any ground breaking innovations from echo. i still think honda would dominate all if they made chainsaws. dodge does suck though




I DISAGREE on the DODGE part!!!!!!!!
But heh thats my IMO.
All this makes good readin EH.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Yeah I own a few dodge trucks and love them. Love my 590 timber wolf. I run the balls off of it with a 28" bar for large bucking and felling. Full comp full chisel. This thread has convinced me to MM mine and maybe a gasket delete. Just picked up a cheap 455 rancher so if the 590 spends a few days down while I'm playing with it I have a back up felling saw. Other then the 390 that's been giving me problems.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds like a plan, Big Block has had solid results from doing the MM and gasket delete to his, let us know how it goes.


----------



## rattler362

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Other then the 390 that's been giving me problems.


Husky?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Stihl ms 390. When I bought it, it was to be my work horse. A role the timberwolf has filled nicely.


----------



## rattler362

Thanks' Wayne


----------



## Deleted member 83629

M ade
O f
P utty
A nd
R ust
hahahahahaha

just kidding


----------



## hoskvarna

jakewells said:


> M ade
> O f
> P utty
> A nd
> R ust
> hahahahahaha
> 
> just kidding


 Where's the dislike button. LOL


----------



## BGE541

Test subject headed to Rattlers place for a look over


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Swapping my 455 rancher to another member for another 590. Since it isn't under warranty I may do heavy mods on that one and just leave the other one at MM until I know I'm not going to ruin a good saw I depend on.


----------



## BGE541

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Swapping my 455 rancher to another member for another 590. Since it isn't under warranty I may do heavy mods on that one and just leave the other one at MM until I know I'm not going to ruin a good saw I depend on.



That's pretty cool, muffler mod, gasket delete and pull caps and tune you should be set. Or get crazy and port and throw a 620P ignitionin it...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I started a thread in the modded work saw side with those plans in it lol.


----------



## BGE541

Cool be sure to post it in here as well  Look forward to the results!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Well I did the muffler mod yesterday... it's not the prettiest but it flows a lot better. Pulling a 28" bar in hickory just as fat as the bar is long it did great. I'm very pleased with the results and because of that have plans on the gasket delete. But as I said will proly do that to the new to me saw. I have been hanging out at a friends small engine shop when I'm not working it trees and he is helping me tear the saws apart because I turn wrenches just never on 2 stroke before let alone chainsaws.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds great glad you're liking it!!!


----------



## noshow74

Took a couple of pictures. My first ever MM. Need to pull caps and retune. Going to try and cut some tomorrow and see how she does.


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Took a couple of pictures. My first ever MM. Need to pull caps and retune. Going to try and cut some tomorrow and see how she does.



Looks good, if you haven't thrown it back together maybe put two more holes in on the "sides" or where you don't have holes now, I don't think you will be over doing it. Let us know what the outcome is!!!


----------



## Big Block

I agree I did a huge mm and other than sounding like it's on nitro there have been no ill effects

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

IF its too much just get a replacement cover and don't mod it so much, that should bring it "back down"


----------



## hoskvarna

On the 600 I did, I took the pipe out and it was too much. Not enuf back pressure to idle rite. I closed it off and put the pipe in lower left of muff.


----------



## Big Block

I guess I missed a lot over the weekend huh what the hell is with ST I think that guy is about as worthless as tits on a nun 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

looks good, well it looks better then what i did...


----------



## noshow74

Well I took it easy for now and left the pipe intact. I fired it up for a few seconds and it sounded good. I will see how she cuts and decide if I want to do more. When I get to cut I will try and grab a quick vid.


----------



## BGE541

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> looks good, well it looks better then what i did...



You cant say that and not show us pictures of your masterpiece lol Nice looking saws are one thing, a saw that cuts like a banshee is another, I'd rather have the latter...


----------



## cobey

noshow74 said:


> Well I took it easy for now and left the pipe intact. I fired it up for a few seconds and it sounded good. I will see how she cuts and decide if I want to do more. When I get to cut I will try and grab a quick vid.


 yours will be better than mine...   mine is stuck on the wifes kindle...
im considering selling my beater 066 red light to get another 600 or 590


----------



## noshow74

cobey said:


> yours will be better than mine...   mine is stuck on the wifes kindle...
> im considering selling my beater 066 red light to get another 600 or 590


I'll be by myself with my phone so we shall see how it turns out lol. I've also thought about grabbing another 590 or 620 just not sure what I would sell. 

Heck I keep thinking about building something from all aftermarket parts just to see how it would run...maybe a husky of some sort.


----------



## cobey

noshow74 said:


> I'll be by myself with my phone so we shall see how it turns out lol. I've also thought about grabbing another 590 or 620 just not sure what I would sell.
> 
> Heck I keep thinking about building something from all aftermarket parts just to see how it would run...maybe a husky of some sort.


 i have heard you can buy everything for a 272 husky aftermarket


----------



## cobey

noshow74 said:


> I'll be by myself with my phone so we shall see how it turns out lol. I've also thought about grabbing another 590 or 620 just not sure what I would sell.
> 
> Heck I keep thinking about building something from all aftermarket parts just to see how it would run...maybe a husky of some sort.


 my old 066 is only worth about 400 or 450..... so a 620 is probably out


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> I'll be by myself with my phone so we shall see how it turns out lol. I've also thought about grabbing another 590 or 620 just not sure what I would sell.
> 
> Heck I keep thinking about building something from all aftermarket parts just to see how it would run...maybe a husky of some sort.



I have a solid 61/266 project if interested... its 95% complete im guessing...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Why would you sell a 90cc saw to buy a 60cc saw? i love my 590, but no way i would pitch an 066 for a lesser saw... but i dont own one either...


----------



## BGE541

New tach mounting set up on the 620... its SO heavy now...


----------



## cobey

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Why would you sell a 90cc saw to buy a 60cc saw? i love my 590, but no way i would pitch an 066 for a lesser saw... but i dont own one either...


 old, beat to heck, was ran to hell by a logger, it runs good but is worn, i dont want to spend more $ on it  . i dont need much more than a "24 inch bar, and btw i got a bunch of other saws too


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> View attachment 434543
> New tach mounting set up on the 620... its SO heavy now...


Lol. Looks good man

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

the 066 oh ya its HEAVY.... for real!!!! im short  36 inch bars touch the ground 3ft ahead of me


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> the 066 oh ya its HEAVY.... for real!!!! im short  36 inch bars touch the ground 3ft ahead of me


 ok 2 ft


----------



## BGE541

May notice the high level of engineering involved to make my scrench holder into a screw driver/scrench holder lol


----------



## fordf150

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Why would you sell a 90cc saw to buy a 60cc saw? i love my 590, but no way i would pitch an 066 for a lesser saw... but i dont own one either...


Run one, then you'll understand. 66 is a great saw but for most us(fat and out of shape) it's just more saw than we need with the added drawback of being heavy and the a/v leaves allot to be desired


----------



## cobey

BGE541 said:


> May notice the high level of engineering involved to make my scrench holder into a screw driver/scrench holder lol


 does the full wrap ever seem bulky? i have never ran a saw in real world conditions with a full wrap... only racing or cookie cutting


----------



## rattler362

BGE541 said:


> May notice the high level of engineering involved to make my scrench holder into a screw driver/scrench holder lol


I noticed that right off


----------



## cobey

fordf150 said:


> Run one, then you'll understand. 66 is a great saw but for most us(fat and out of shape) it's just more saw than we need with the added drawback of being heavy and the a/v leaves allot to be desired


 im a little more picky about A/V i cant run my hotrod wild thing anymore, my hands wont take it


----------



## fordf150

cobey said:


> does the full wrap ever seem bulky? i have never ran a saw in real world conditions with a full wrap... only racing or cookie cutting


I'll answer for him. Full wrap is awesome. 3/4 wrap is even more awesome. Standard handle sucks after getting used to a full wrap


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> May notice the high level of engineering involved to make my scrench holder into a screw driver/scrench holder lol


Necessity is the mother of invention

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

fordf150 said:


> I'll answer for him. Full wrap is awesome. 3/4 wrap is even more awesome. Standard handle sucks after getting used to a full wrap


 my cp70 mac has a full wrap, when i get it going i will see how it works... so many saws, so little time


----------



## BGE541

fordf150 said:


> I'll answer for him. Full wrap is awesome. 3/4 wrap is even more awesome. Standard handle sucks after getting used to a full wrap



Well stated... I don't know it I will ever choose to buy a saw without a full or 3/4 wrap... if that's an option. But I really like this 3/4 wrap... but I've used out to Stihl/Husky...


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> I have a solid 61/266 project if interested... its 95% complete im guessing...


I would have to sale something first and that's not easy lol. I might have some saw money in a few weeks I will keep it in mind. Any pics?


----------



## BGE541

I will get some photos its a pile of parts but a very solid start just needs little things...


----------



## hoskvarna

Theisen's has 590s on sale for $399 plus a $30 gift card. FYI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150

quick update on those adapters. Was on the phone with cannon this morning and we are still 4 weeks away from them being ready to ship out. Gets closer to them being ready i am going to start a new thread on them to get an accurate number of how many to order since there seems to be so much interest in them and i hate to not order enough. thanks for the idea @BGE541 . I keep forgetting to ask a price when i talk to them but i assume they should fall in line with the rest of their adapters at around $7.50 each.


----------



## BGE541

Look forward to them fordf150 tha nn k you for your help in all this!


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

I know its not an Echo but just thought id post some photos of the tach install on the 371XP Rattler ported for me... this thing is so mean it couldn't NOT get a tach...


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> View attachment 434543
> New tach mounting set up on the 620... its SO heavy now...


Where did you get the tach I need one. Also what rpm should I set my 590 I'm not good at tuning by ear.


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Where did you get the tach I need one. Also what rpm should I set my 590 I'm not good at tuning by ear.



Look up "TTO" tach on Amazon. Like $35. Echo has RPM ratings but honestly it would be best to learn to tune by ear as bar length, temp, humidity etc etc can all very RPM. The best way is watch videos of a tuned saw and hear it "burble" or 4 stroke at WOT, then when in woodit should "clean up" or be a smoother/clearer sound. Ill find a good video and link it here...


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Where did you get the tach I need one. Also what rpm should I set my 590 I'm not good at tuning by ear.



So check out this video... you can hear that at WOT before I start cutting its 4 stroking but when I get it in the cut it clears up, that it what you are going for...


----------



## BGE541

Can hear it in this one as well.


----------



## fordf150

add one more thing to the learning to tune issue. have a helper run the saw while you tune it. stand back 20 feet to listen inbetween tweaking the carb. i have a hard time hearing it while running some saws but if i stand back to listen it is clear as day. even the ones that are easy to hear when running them yourself become more noticeable with a little distance added.


----------



## zogger

fordf150 said:


> add one more thing to the learning to tune issue. have a helper run the saw while you tune it. stand back 20 feet to listen inbetween tweaking the carb. i have a hard time hearing it while running some saws but if i stand back to listen it is clear as day. even the ones that are easy to hear when running them yourself become more noticeable with a little distance added.



Now that is interesting, I might try that. I suck at hearing the burble clearly on most saws, so I chicken out and leave them too rich.


----------



## fordf150

zogger said:


> Now that is interesting, I might try that. I suck at hearing the burble clearly on most saws, so I chicken out and leave them too rich.


201T....cant hear them if my life depended on it when i am the one running one...If i stand back 20 feet or so i can hear it. there are a couple other ones that i get help to tune when they come in the shop but i am drawing a blank on which saws


----------



## rattler362

Ok Gents I got started on a 600p this evening and here is were we are at so far the timing # are 152* ext xfersare 120* int is 160* squish is at .025
a few pic's


----------



## rattler362

More pic's
That tool in the second pic is the ticket for aligning the washers up that go beside the rist pin.


----------



## BGE541

That 600 cyl looks ready to breathe bud!!! Cant wait to see it all polished up and running...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im been working on a 2 cycle today also not an echo but old and interesting to say the least it needed new gaskets,seals,bearings and rings. here is the specifications.
horsepower 3.5
bore 2.37
stroke 1.5
cu. in. 6.65
cc 108.99
compression ratio 5.5:1
idle speed 2400
max power 3300 rpm
such a little powerhouse.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

OK back on topic.


----------



## cobey

jakewells said:


> im been working on a 2 cycle today also not an echo but old and interesting to say the least it needed new gaskets,seals,bearings and rings. here is the specifications.
> horsepower 3.5
> bore 2.37
> stroke 1.5
> cu. in. 6.65
> cc 108.99
> compression ratio 5.5:1
> idle speed 2400
> max power 3300 rpm
> such a little powerhouse.


??????


----------



## BGE541

Old poulan or mac?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

good guesses but it is this all the way from 1974.


----------



## fordf150

jakewells said:


> good guesses but it is this all the way from 1974.
> View attachment 435063


not jealous of you at all. i hate those things


----------



## rattler362

Ok gents she is back together all but the muffler got to get screws for the deflector in the morning.


----------



## Big Block

Damn that didn't take long. Do you recommend doing a carb and coil before porting ? Can you pm me a price to do my 590 ?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## noshow74

Yeah I'm ready to see how the 600 runs. Might have to send my 590 out for porting...never thought I would say that lol.


----------



## BGE541

SO hate to give it away, but that 600 rips, Mike will post a video soon but she sounds real slick...


----------



## SawTroll

I fail to see why anyone is interested in that model at all - it isn't that cheap?


----------



## BGE541

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see why anyone is interested in that model at all - it isn't that cheap?



I guess some people enjoy a saw that can be reliable and have a great power curve, both before and after porting. Could also be not everyone wants to drop $750-$800 on a 562 with AutoSelfdestruct (  ) when a solid used 600P can be had for half that.


----------



## BGE541

Or... try running one and see for yourself why you do or do not like them!?!


----------



## rattler362

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see why anyone is interested in that model at all - it isn't that cheap?


Hi Niko how you been? The 600p I s really put together good a nice saw I like the way it handles has a lot of torque spools up quick has a walbro carb all in all I think is a very solid saw as solid as Husky or Stihl.


----------



## Big Block

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see why anyone is interested in that model at all - it isn't that cheap?


I fail to see why anyone takes you seriously. I am not brand loyal almost all saw makers at one point or another made a piece of **** product look at the new rancher series of husky or any clam shell saw for that matter from any brand. Brand is nothing it's all about build quality. If you have that it is going to last be reliable and in the case of the 590/600/620 make more power than you think you know. And on top of that they are so easy to work on I can damn near take the whole thing apart with 2 tools. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

BOBCAT's 600P noodling some hard beech wood. Hold great RPM and sounds great...


----------



## Idahonative

Finally back from camping. Our new RZR sprung a radiator leak in Oregon so we had to come back to the valley to get it fixed. The new 600p was at the house so took it with us (to finish our trip) to get a few break in tanks through it. I like it a lot but after running the 620p, I knew a MM and tune was in order. Ordered the 600 with a 24" bar because I wanted it for the 620. For the stuff I cut, a 600 with a 20" and a 620 with a 24" is a nice setup.

I know it differs from saw to saw and person to person but how many turns (after tab delete) are you guys (BGE541 in particular) ending up (CCW) from all the way in? Right now on the 600, I'm at about 1 1/4 CCW and it seems to be cleaning up in the cut pretty well (running 40:1). I don't have a lot of rounds at the house right now to practice on though. Don't have a tach and I think it could go leaner but I'm a little cautions after hearing some of the stories on here. Throttle response is nice and quick.


----------



## rattler362

Go by ear bud the 600p I just ported strokes hard at 1 turn


----------



## BGE541

Idaho glad you got you back safe. Tachs are good but on those maybe 1/4 turn out from normal if just muffler modding depending on how broken in they are. Low end gor me have stayed about the same. Rattler did a nice 262 muffler mod that I like. 

I have found that the Echo 4 stroke doesn't sounds as harsh as some so set it, run it wot if it sounds good and check the plug, mocha gray is good


----------



## BGE541

Another thing that impresses me is that Rattler was able to make the echos wide power band even stronger. Noodling in that white oak can be tough but it never had trouble holding much higher rpm. Food for thought.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Idaho glad you got you back safe. Tachs are good but on those maybe 1/4 turn out from normal if just muffler modding depending on how broken in they are. Low end gor me have stayed about the same. Rattler did a nice 262 muffler mod that I like.
> 
> I have found that the Echo 4 stroke doesn't sounds as harsh as some so set it, run it wot if it sounds good and check the plug, mocha gray is good



Thanks Bud. Yea, just pulled the plug and it (600p) is a little too rich after the MM and carb adjust. Taking off tomorrow for another week of camping so I will get to play with it some more. My MM resembles those that you guys have done. Took my dremel and quarter sized disk and cut the 90* deflector out slicker than heck. Didn't want it super loud so I left the tube and just punched 6 holes around it. Used the same Dremel disk to grind off the ears on the limiter tabs. 

I'm about the farthest thing away from being a saw expert but I can say with certainty the MM and tab delete on these 600 series saws is an easy job. And like I said, for the wood I cut, a 600p with a 20" bar and a 620p with a 24" bar is an awesome setup. Took a few pics of the MM this evening and the two new Echo Tough Chests. I'm really liking those boxes. If I didn't know better, I would say Echo made them just for the 600 series saws (perfect fit):


----------



## Big Block

I like those chests. I was kind of waiting for some first hand experience with them. I'm still using the Ole milk crate. Good to know they are a quality product. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

That looks good .... I have heard the 620 with the wrap won't fit in the box but I haven't tried... I def look forward to see what rattler can do with the 620 . With the 20" bar you are right they and just plain fun.


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> I like those chests. I was kind of waiting for some first hand experience with them. I'm still using the Ole milk crate. Good to know they are a quality product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk



Milk crates are pretty much all I've ever used until recently. I like these chests because I can keep a file, scrench, extra chain, brush, gloves, tape measure, etc. in each one. Everything has a designated place so I'm not as likely to forget anything. I can even fold my chaps up and they fit perfectly over the handle end of the saw. I still use one small milk crate for fuel, bar oil, and grease.

I don't think I've ever bought chainsaw related items from Home Depot but they actually had the lowest price ($39.97) and free shipping:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Tou...gclid=CNqjlbTo1MYCFY9ufgodyvgEaA&gclsrc=aw.ds

Surprisingly, they were $59.99 through Amazon.


----------



## BGE541

Idaho how many tanks you have through your 600P? Gonna get it ported?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Idahonative said:


> Milk crates are pretty much all I've ever used until recently. I like these chests because I can keep a file, scrench, extra chain, brush, gloves, tape measure, etc. in each one. Everything has a designated place so I'm not as likely to forget anything. I can even fold my chaps up and they fit perfectly over the handle end of the saw. I still use one small milk crate for fuel, bar oil, and grease.
> 
> I don't think I've ever bought chainsaw related items from Home Depot but they actually had the lowest price ($39.97) and free shipping:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Tou...gclid=CNqjlbTo1MYCFY9ufgodyvgEaA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Surprisingly, they were $59.99 through Amazon.


Northern Tool has all black ones for $29.99


----------



## zogger

KenJax Tree said:


> Northern Tool has all black ones for $29.99



With real hinges?


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see why anyone is interested in that model at all - it isn't that cheap?



Polite responses:
1. They're worth the money.
2. NIB Echo chainsaws can be found (but not nearly as easily as in the past) deeply discounted. The downside is many of them are from businesses that buy items in bulk, they're not authorized Echo dealers. How pallets of Echo saws wind up being sold to "just anyone" I've never understood. Maybe one of the chainsaw dealers here will share some knowledge how that happened? happens?.

Impolite response:
Go back to f.....fondling your Husqvarnas.


----------



## BOBCAT450

she's alive!! Sounds awesome Mike can't wait to get her back


----------



## rattler362

BOBCAT450 said:


> she's alive!! Sounds awesome Mike can't wait to get her back


pm inbound


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Idaho how many tanks you have through your 600P? Gonna get it ported?



3 tanks. Leaving here within the hour to go back up in the hills. Hopefully get a few more through it. Haven't decided on the porting yet. Gonna let it break in a little more. Also want to see how much the MM and tab delete help.


----------



## Idahonative

KenJax Tree said:


> Northern Tool has all black ones for $29.99



Good price, but all orange has to worth $10 more...right?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Idahonative said:


> Good price, but all orange has to worth $10 more...right?


Only if it says Stihl


----------



## BGE541

Blasphemy. .. an Echo in the almighty Stihl box... gains 17 hp and $599 in value. But you lose all customer service lmao


----------



## rattler362

Here is a pic of the muff mod


----------



## noshow74

Well I tried to take a video after I did the MM and it didn't turn out to good lol. The camera was on when I thought it was off and vice versa lol. So I got almost three minutes of nothing. Was going to post it anyway but it starts processing and stops tapatalk.


----------



## BGE541

Tapatalk never helps me achieve anything


----------



## hoskvarna

I hear ya. Mine keeps lockin up.


----------



## Big Block

I fight with it constantly it only works half the time


----------



## hoskvarna

That's good to hear, thought maybe was my phone.


----------



## BGE541

No show how you like the 550XP?


----------



## hoskvarna

BGE541 said:


> Tapatalk never helps me achieve anything


speakin of this mine just locked up again
Had to go to PC.
does anyone know how to tell them,ive tried with no avail.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I had to delete the whole app and download it again.


----------



## BGE541

Stop using them??? Never kept t tt ying not worth it to me....


----------



## hoskvarna

KenJax Tree said:


> I had to delete the whole app and download it again.


done that twice already,
dont fix it


BGE541 said:


> Stop using them??? Never kept t tt ying not worth it to me....


Alternatives?


----------



## BGE541

I just view it as a web page im not sure why the need for tapatalk... I have a prrtty dated smartphone too. Why do you all use tapatalk?


----------



## zogger

hoskvarna said:


> done that twice already,
> dont fix it
> 
> Alternatives?




I have a cheap smartphone with internet, but...I also got a cheap usb thumb drive looking thing that is only an internet connection, again, cellular (3g). Plugged into a regular laptop now, but would work on a desktop as well. No DSL or cable out here, but dang if I would only use a phone, way too aggravating except for emergencies and computers are cheap now, especially used. I've also "tethered" a phone to a computer in the past with bluetooth for being online.


----------



## fordf150

Just use the mobile site on your browser. I have tapatalk but don't use it


----------



## hoskvarna

For me ,not bein computer savy it was the easiest way to post pics.
thats why I use it,but if it dont work what good is that?
Thanks guys ,Ill have to do a little more research.


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> No show how you like the 550XP?


Love it. It's a little beast of a saw. If it had an inboard clutch it would be perfect. You can hear the auto tune adjust itself in the cut it's pretty slick. I'm thinking about picking up a 262xp they are supposed to be pretty good. A 562 is out of the budget for awhile.


----------



## BGE541

Yeah the Rattler ported 262 that Ed Kuta has is supposed to be a ripper. Glad you like it heard they are good for a SM, both the 550, 555 and 262.


----------



## Big Block

That 555 of my brothers is a pretty sweet saw. We also wish it had an inboard clutch. I think it would noodle better

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Hey Tapatalk ****** worked 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## noshow74

Big Block said:


> That 555 of my brothers is a pretty sweet saw. We also wish it had an inboard clutch. I think it would noodle better
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Yeah the 550 clogs bad when noodling. I might skip the 262 for this very reason


----------



## Chris J.

Y'all be careful, or Saw Troll will claim that Tapatalk is an Echo product .


----------



## Big Block

Chris J. said:


> Y'all be careful, or Saw Troll will claim that Tapatalk is an Echo product .


----------



## fordf150

i am starting to collect names and quantity on those echo bar adapters so if your interested in them let me here: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...t-echo-and-husky-bar-adapters-as-well.282953/


----------



## rattler362

Reed,s 620


----------



## BGE541

Ho man look at it! Its sitting thinking about what it will be after Mike cuts on her. Just ran R attlers 371XP to try out the tach and oh man look for yourselves. .. and this is 4 stroking hard. ..


----------



## Big Block

Damn sky high


----------



## cobey

Got my #2 echo cs370 back together yesterday,
Now I have both baby saws(cs 370 #1 and #2 going  alot of my in town
Jobs can done with these and my 590


----------



## fordf150

I put a tank through my neglected 400 tonite. Not sure why I don't use it more. Probably only has 3 tanks through it and still has the cat. Forgot how nice those saws are


----------



## BGE541

Muffler mod needed huh?


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> Muffler mod needed huh?


Nope. It's quiet and going to stay that way


----------



## cobey

My little 370 won 40 cc and under last year at two gtg' s
There is a "trick" to making it rip......


----------



## cobey

The family


----------



## cobey

Here they are


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> My little 370 won 40 cc and under last year at two gtg' s
> There is a "trick" to making it rip......



Forgot to tell it........... mild muffler mod (de-catted)
Triangle fully open..... no deflector......
Tuned to where it didn't bang off the rev limiter 
Gently pulls in to its power range .....
Stihl ps chain with mild mods...


----------



## mountainlake

cobey said:


> My little 370 won 40 cc and under last year at two gtg' s
> There is a "trick" to making it rip......



What saws were you running against, did the CS400 get in that category as it's just over 40cc but I find it quite a bit more power than the CS370. Either one I use around the mill cutting slabs and some log ends . Steve


----------



## BGE541

Some sawin videos from today just for fun (not Echo related WARNING WARNING)


----------



## rattler362

Too cool lmal


----------



## rattler362

Lmao


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> Muffler mod needed huh?


Ok maybe it is. Used it again tonight to cut a couple cord worth of trees down. Limbed them and cut the them all to 8' lengths for the processor. 400 was great for limbing but left allot to be desired for cutting 14" elm trees down and bucking the main trunks to length.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds like Cobey has a good 400 muffler mod plan!


----------



## cobey

mountainlake said:


> What saws were you running against, did the CS400 get in that category as it's just over 40cc but I find it quite a bit more power than the CS370. Either one I use around the mill cutting slabs and some log ends . Steve


Smacked the poo out of a stock 400..... I got one I play with but it's not mine, with the same treatment the 400 should run with most any 40 to 42 cc saw.... the chain makes a bunch of difference too


----------



## rattler362

Got some wood to test the 620 in


----------



## BGE541

Oh boy


----------



## BGE541

288 muffler mod dual port sounds like a much meaner saw...breathes much better...


----------



## BGE541

Little video, got the screen installed and running a little rich but you get the idea....


----------



## cedarshark

Did you use another 620P deflector on the second port or the aftermarket one for sale on flea-bay? Saw sounds good. That second deflector is a tight fit !


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> Did you use another 620P deflector on the second port or the aftermarket one for sale on flea-bay? Saw sounds good. That second deflector is a tight fit !



Used a 288xp deflector with about 1/8" cut off the back and made to tuck nicely under the crimp. It is a tight fit but had good clearance but wanted it to be reasonably clean.


----------



## cedarshark

Good job. You are well over the "80% of cylinder exhaust port" rule you read about on AS. Do note any problems ?


----------



## BGE541

Inside the muffler their is a center baffle with (7) (or more) 3/8" holes in it. So 3.14x.1875x.1875=.11039"x(7)=.7727" <This is the "limiting" or internal resistance for the gasses, I don't honestly see opening up the side port harming it. I haven't gotten it in wood yet but it fired right up on choke and then on high idle as it always does. Don't think their will be issues but I will report any findings, not too horribly loud either...


----------



## cedarshark

I have just finished putting a piston in my 620p and I noted the holes in the internal baffle. I have enlarged the original exit port to over 80% of the cylinder exhaust port. As you have noted, it is slightly louder but far from obnoxious. I can tell it is breathing better because it is running richer....so rich, I note unburned fuel in the muffler. I need to lean it out but I don't have any large wood and it's over 100 here.

Thanks for doing the math!


----------



## rattler362

The last one I done I did I took the plate out on one side the clutch side and used 262 deflector it sounded loud but great but note I like loud


----------



## BGE541

cedarshark said:


> I have just finished putting a piston in my 620p and I noted the holes in the internal baffle. I have enlarged the original exit port to over 80% of the cylinder exhaust port. As you have noted, it is slightly louder but far from obnoxious. I can tell it is breathing better because it is running richer....so rich, I note unburned fuel in the muffler. I need to lean it out but I don't have any large wood and it's over 100 here.
> 
> Thanks for doing the math!



You have photos? Glad its working out and hope it tunes up nice for you, they are great after 6-7 tanks  Yes on the unburnt fuel, you can see in my little video (granted not too warmed up) there is an excess of unburnt fuel as well just from the second port, think these saws love fresh air...


----------



## BGE541

777 great Echo posts in 3 short months, keep it up Echo fans


----------



## hoskvarna

Here is the 600 I did mentioned earlier in thread. 3/4 pipe,3 1/2in long with the little baffles inside , 1/2in hole in a plate on top. Gutted muff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I found An echo..... and some others.


----------



## cobey

More .....


----------



## BGE541

@Big Block where you been?


----------



## Big Block

Out of town I just rolled back in and had to see what was going on in here. How you been ? Did You Get Your Ported Echo Back yet


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> @Big Block where you been?



I was playing on the lake wake boarding and doing a little back hoe work wish I had some chainsaw work you know


----------



## cedarshark

There are some nice old vintage saws in that haul.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Out of town I just rolled back in and had to see what was going on in here. How you been ? Did You Get Your Ported Echo Back yet




Not yet Mike just got a nice piece of Oak and gonna do some good "before" so we can not true gains in the cut so to speak with the "after"...


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Not yet Mike just got a nice piece of Oak and gonna do some good "before" so we can not true gains in the cut so to speak with the "after"...



Sweet I am looking forward to seeing and hearing it. I really need to get some shite together and get mine off to be ported just for fun mostly


----------



## Big Block

cobey said:


> Smacked the poo out of a stock 400..... I got one I play with but it's not mine, with the same treatment the 400 should run with most any 40 to 42 cc saw.... the chain makes a bunch of difference too



 Smacked the poo out of it awesome i'm gonna use that


----------



## cedarshark

My oldest son just bought some land and I gifted him my TimberWolf and a CS330 for limbing. I had been sitting on this 620P and 450P as both were bought with scored pistons & non running. I finally got them off the workbench with new pistons,muffler mods and carb limiters removed. Both run fine but are pretty rich on new guts. I wanted into the 450P to learn the Echo clamshell. Much easier to work on than a Stihl "clammie"(290,390,270,280). The last pic is the modded 450P muffler. Pretty mild but it improved the breathing.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## cedarshark

That will buff out with a Foredom and sanding drum.


----------



## rattler362

It is just a streak I should be gone when I scotch brite it


----------



## cedarshark

Gonna need new base gasket Why did you pull it apart ?


----------



## rattler362

Gonna do a bit of grinding on it the squish is 026


----------



## rattler362

Ext 156* xfers 121* int 160* looks like widening will be about it.


----------



## rattler362

OK gents here is were we stand right now


----------



## rattler362

The exhaust deflector is one of treemonkey,s they are very nice. Thanks, Scott


----------



## BGE541

I like it


----------



## rattler362

Well it back together I am waiting on a chain


----------



## Landmark

looks good Mike


----------



## rattler362

Thanks, Dave


----------



## cedarshark

I like the muffler mod!


----------



## Big Block

I need some feed back friends. What should I do keep the 590 and have it ported or sell it and buy a 620pw and have it ported ? By the time I port the 590 convert to a rim sprocket, bigger carb, wrap handle and unlimited coil I'll be well over the price of a ported 620pw. Unfortunately it looks like I'll be a one saw man for a while unless I get a project. To me a wrap handled saw with a 20" and 24" bar would fit the bill for a one saw plan. Also I plan on moving to the PNW ASAP so two saws might be a pain in the ass to move with.


----------



## cedarshark

I would lean toward the 620P with the unlimited coil but having had the 590, either saw would fit a one saw plan(if you absolutely had to have only ONE saw). What a horrible thought


----------



## rattler362

Cody hope this helps you make your decision.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OYzDl9aJf-E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1a3LaA_k3UI


----------



## hoskvarna

I go with the 620 IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

rattler362 said:


> Cody hope this helps you make your decision.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OYzDl9aJf-E
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1a3LaA_k3UI



That's a mean saw for sure. I think I know what I want now


----------



## rattler362

I think Reed will be Happy


----------



## Big Block

Oh ya


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I need some feed back friends. What should I do keep the 590 and have it ported or sell it and buy a 620pw and have it ported ? By the time I port the 590 convert to a rim sprocket, bigger carb, wrap handle and unlimited coil I'll be well over the price of a ported 620pw. Unfortunately it looks like I'll be a one saw man for a while unless I get a project. To me a wrap handled saw with a 20" and 24" bar would fit the bill for a one saw plan. Also I plan on moving to the PNW ASAP so two saws might be a pain in the ass to move with.




After seeing what the guts of a 620PW are, I wouldn't port it, just muffler mod and that's it... Mike makes a strong saw even better. Part with the 590 and get a 620, you will be happy happy happy


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> I think Reed will be Happy


Very happy as well as grateful.


----------



## rattler362

I would like to say Thanks for the chance to get in one of these saws it was a pleasure if it wasn't so dang hot.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I need some feed back friends. What should I do keep the 590 and have it ported or sell it and buy a 620pw and have it ported ? By the time I port the 590 convert to a rim sprocket, bigger carb, wrap handle and unlimited coil I'll be well over the price of a ported 620pw. Unfortunately it looks like I'll be a one saw man for a while unless I get a project. To me a wrap handled saw with a 20" and 24" bar would fit the bill for a one saw plan. Also I plan on moving to the PNW ASAP so two saws might be a pain in the ass to move with.


Where you moving too?


----------



## Big Block

Alaska, my girlfriend lived up there from 2000-2001 and had to come back to New Mexico for knee surgery and has always wanted to move back. I want to get out of the heat and have always wanted to move there some of the best hunting and fishing in the world. Also we just had a son together and I don't want to raise him here and go to these schools. I went to them and they where horrible when I was in them.


----------



## hoskvarna

Good luck , have fun. Don't know that I would want to live up nort but like to visit there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Alaska, my girlfriend lived up there from 2000-2001 and had to come back to New Mexico for knee surgery and has always wanted to move back. I want to get out of the heat and have always wanted to move there some of the best hunting and fishing in the world. Also we just had a son together and I don't want to raise him here and go to these schools. I went to them and they where horrible when I was in them.



Congratulations! I'm not that far north but let me know if their is anything I can do.


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Congratulations! I'm not that far north but let me know if their is anything I can do.



Hey thanks I appreciate that. It'll probably be a year in the making that kind of move takes some planning. How is the weather where your at ? It's 90* at 9:30 at night here it sucks


----------



## cedarshark

I want to spend summers in Alaska and winters in Texas.


----------



## BGE541

Weather here isn't bad, maybe 2-3 freak weeks a year in the high 90's-100 but other then that pretty mid, I like the PNW climate, wouldn't mind seeing Alaska either.


----------



## BGE541

Food for thought BigBlock maybe try and grab bplusts 600P for 325 plus shipping and have rattler port that... It would be about the same cost, probably less and you would have (for all intensive purposes) the same saw!?


----------



## Big Block

Very true. That wrap handle is so sexy though


----------



## BGE541

Echo looker check this possible Ebay score out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Echo-CS-600...0019&clkid=7795941083047309643&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## BGE541

Here is a 620P: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECHO-CS-620...0019&clkid=7795959862177466525&_qi=RTM2067268


----------



## Big Block

Damn that 620 is nice !!


----------



## Four Paws

Big Block said:


> Damn that 620 is nice !!



Yeah...but $520 + $30 shipping...you can buy a new 620PW with a warranty for $50 more.


----------



## Big Block

Four Paws said:


> Yeah...but $520 + $30 shipping...you can buy a new 620PW with a warranty for $50 more.



Where ? Is that pho? The cheapest one I've found is 680. Seriously I'm not being a ****


----------



## fordf150

Big Block said:


> Where ? Is that pho? The cheapest one I've found is 680. Seriously I'm not being a ****


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> Where ? Is that pho? The cheapest one I've found is 680. Seriously I'm not being a ****



My wife bought my 620 off ebay for $579 and free shipping from Dickens Turf and Landscape. They are now up to $609.99 and still free shipping. I've talked to the guy from Dickens in Tennessee a couple of times...good guy and straight shooter. He even throws in a six pack of one gallon Echo mix ($16 value):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Echo-Chain-...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adef95400

I personally would not buy a used one for $100 less unless you know who has it and trust how it's been cared for. The savings would quickly be ate up by any major repairs.


----------



## Idahonative

Got back from camping (again) a few days ago and have some time tonight to give my thoughts on the 600p vs. 620p. While in camp, I had time to really compare the two side by side. Spent probably an hour just cutting cookies. Here are the saw details:

600p running a 20" bar, MM, tab delete and tune.

620p running a 24" bar, completely stock.

Each saw running the same no ethanol premium fuel (Echo 40:1), the same factory Oregon LPX chain, and elevation was about 7000 ft.

Just handling the 620 between cuts and revving the saw up, it's noticeably faster than the 600. With the factory porting, unlimited coil etc, I have no doubt it is. I don't have a tach so I couldn't tell you what RPM each saw was running. But here is the surprising thing: In the cut, I couldn't tell much difference between the two. The 600 has so damn much torque it really surprised me. Would I choose it over the 620? Absolutely not. When the 620 gets that really restrictive 90* deflector cut out, the tab delete and tune like the 600, I think it will be a beast.

I'm I happy with the 600? Definitely. Will I get it ported? No. Although it would be fun to run one that has been, I don't think (for the average firewood cutter like me) it is necessary. You can really lean on this saw (although I don't) and it just keeps grunting through the cut. What more could you ask for? It is reasonably priced, torquey as hell, reliable as the day is long (it's an Echo), starts easy, is fuel efficient, and did I mention good looking? My opinion of course.


----------



## BGE541

Yes Mike and I were talking about the fact that from the factory the 620 has much more going for it, bigger carb, better porting #s, unlimited coil and full wrap. If you are interested in any of those items the 620 may be the saw for you...

THAT being said, the 600P is a great saw as well with tons of torque and a muffler mod and good tune (let alone porting) will really bring it to life. I don't know that the unlimited coil makes a huge difference as these saws don't seem to need the chain speed that some others shoot for.


----------



## BGE541

Four Paws said:


> Yeah...but $520 + $30 shipping...you can buy a new 620PW with a warranty for $50 more.



Like anyone here could NOT voil that warranty    But I get what you are saying, I just saw them and thought id post them for those looking for Echos...


----------



## Big_Wood

BGE541 said:


> Food for thought BigBlock maybe try and grab bplusts 600P for 325 plus shipping and have rattler port that... It would be about the same cost, probably less and you would have (for all intensive purposes) the same saw!?



i'm starting to think your on rattlers payroll . if not, maybe you guys are lovers? you sure seem to like that thing he does


----------



## rattler362

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm starting to think your on rattlers payroll . if not, maybe you guys are lovers? you sure seem to like that thing he does


Shane was this really called for man? I use to like to read what you said now seems now never any good info just a bunch of chatter about folks.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm starting to think your on rattlers payroll . if not, maybe you guys are lovers? you sure seem to like that thing he does



Porting? Yeah, I do. I think Mike is a stand up guy, but I also appreciate the work he does and the fact he is not blinded by brand. Don't be spiteful just because no one mentions or is grateful for the work you do or how you treat them.


----------



## Idahonative

rattler362 said:


> Shane was this really called for man? I use to like to read what you said now seems now never any good info just a bunch of chatter about folks.



I never liked Canadians much anyway.


----------



## Big_Wood

rattler362 said:


> Shane was this really called for man? I use to like to read what you said now seems now never any good info just a bunch of chatter about folks.



i'm being a prick man  i don't know what got over me. just had to razz reed as it seems he does play favorites. it's cool though, i'd rather see you get some mention and support then the certain few hoarding all the thunder. you guys can forgive right? when did i make that post? i might have not been able to be responsible for my actions at that time


----------



## rattler362

Their ain't nothing to forgive I like to read your post I just didn't know what was up.


----------



## BGE541

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm being a prick man  i don't know what got over me. just had to razz reed as it seems he does play favorites. it's cool though, i'd rather see you get some mention and support then the certain few hoarding all the thunder. you guys can forgive right? when did i make that post? i might have not been able to be responsible for my actions at that time



I can and do forgive you. I do have favorites but those favorites are based on work and personal traits, not fanfare and internet opinion. And guess what... couldnt be happier.


----------



## Big_Wood

BGE541 said:


> I can and do forgive you. I do have favorites but those favorites are based on work and personal traits, not fanfare and internet opinion. And guess what... couldnt be happier.



good to hear, won't happen again


----------



## BGE541

For those thinking about a CS600P:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-cs-600p.282782/


----------



## BGE541

Review of pre porting #s:

620#s Ext 156* xfers 121* int 160* looks like widening will be about it. Note must larger swept back rear transfer.



600#s Ext152* xfersare 120* int is 160* squish is at .025

Not sure why it wont upload the stock 600 pictures...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im been noticing ring wristpin clips and piston kits are popping up on ebay for the cs 600 i wonder when the aftermarket meteor jugs will start showing up 
it would be nice to use a big bore kit for a 620 on a 590.


----------



## rattler362

jakewells said:


> im been noticing ring wristpin clips and piston kits are popping up on ebay for the cs 600 i wonder when the aftermarket meteor jugs will start showing up
> it would be nice to use a big bore kit for a 620 on a 590.


I would like to get hold of one with a single ring


----------



## Deleted member 83629

rattler362 said:


> I would like to get hold of one with a single ring


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piston-and-...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8ea868c4


----------



## rattler362

Thank you for posting I would like to see a bbk for the 620 with the single ring also


----------



## BGE541

Arent the 590 and 620 the same displacement?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i ran a few tanks cutting up a hackberry tree with my 590, im also trying some outboard oil in it to see how long it will last.
i shall see.


----------



## Big Block

Yes they are 59.8 cc


----------



## noshow74

So would there be an advantage to running that single ring piston over the stock one on my 590?


----------



## rattler362

I like the single ring for porting in my opinion you pick up a few rpm with the single ring now this is just what I think.


----------



## Big Block

The 590 is single ring


----------



## noshow74

Big Block said:


> The 590 is single ring


I wasn't sure if it was single or double. Thanks for the info that just saved me $25 lol.


----------



## Big Block

Cool glad I could help. There are pics of my saw torn apart on this thread in the early pages. I'll see if I can find them


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Cool glad I could help. There are pics of my saw torn apart on this thread in the early pages. I'll see if I can find them





Big Block said:


> View attachment 420636





Big Block said:


> View attachment 420645


Here you go


----------



## Deleted member 83629

this echo craze is like 08f150 earthquake thread any of you people remember that?


----------



## BGE541

What is it?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/dissecting-an-earthquake-chainsaw.214984/


----------



## Four Paws

I would like to see Echo make a 5 cube that performs as good in its class as the 620pw does.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i wish they would get modern with the cs 800 the design is 20+ years old and the only things that have changed is the muffler and plastics.


----------



## Big Block

Beat me to it


----------



## Deleted member 83629

its a crying shame the 620 can wax a 800p in the wood , seen that at a echo dealer he was test cutting with them both had 24'' bars on in the same wood.
but im sure with a longer bar the 8oop would be better in wood than a 620


----------



## BGE541

Hard to say the 620 rattler did beat a muffler modded 576AT through the large oak chunk... transfer timing makes a big difference and the 620 is almost as good as they come from the box.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

what about a cs 550 anything good with those other than it feels heavier than a 590


----------



## BGE541

I had a 550P and would never buy one again... thing was a nightmare. Weak spark, carb was fubard from the get go cause it sat in the box for 4 years never fired coil screwed... but that's just my experience.


----------



## Idahonative

Well I know this is an Echo thread but I guess I can post this pic of what came UPS today because it shows my Echo box in the background. I'm hoping, since these White Ox gloves are Union made, maybe Ironworker will forgive some of my past comments (but I doubt it). Hey Reed, I think these are more of a PNW thing. Many guys wearing them in your neck of the woods? Not many things we can wear these days that are still made in the USA.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

union? ha ha ha. they ruined great companys like Bethlehem steel.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## Deleted member 83629

oregon chain blasphemy! i use stihl RM or RS.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the 620 beat the 555 franken saw.


----------



## BGE541

555 1st:16 sec 2nd:16sec 3rd:17sec 620 (watch my hand in the 3rd video, releasing to show no extra pressure is being applied) 1st:10sec 2nd:10sec 3rd:10sec 4th:13 sec

Times from cuts...


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> the 620 beat the 555 franken saw.


Don't tell anyone, they wont believe you...


----------



## Big Block

I need a 620 or want one which ever way you want to look at it


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Well I know this is an Echo thread but I guess I can post this pic of what came UPS today because it shows my Echo box in the background. I'm hoping, since these White Ox gloves are Union made, maybe Ironworker will forgive some of my past comments (but I doubt it). Hey Reed, I think these are more of a PNW thing. Many guys wearing them in your neck of the woods? Not many things we can wear these days that are still made in the USA.



I honestly haven't seen to many of those but I really like the heavy duty mechanix gloves. Whats new with your Echos?


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I need a 620 or want one which ever way you want to look at it



In the words of Hillary Clinton; "At this point, what difference does it make" lol but really get one


----------



## Deleted member 83629

hillary clinton?! don't cuss us.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i got 620 parts inside my 590 deleted the base gasket last week, i plan on using the carb from the 620 on my saw.


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> i got 620 parts inside my 590 deleted the base gasket last week, i plan on using the carb from the 620 on my saw.


What about the coil? I noticed the 620 will sometime hold 13K in the cut, 12K and change on average and 11K dawgin it. Busted my tach today lol all I can read are the thousands lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i already got a 620 coil on mine works fine and it revs higher now, instead of banging off the limiter. no need to change flywheels either.


----------



## BGE541

620 clears much better, hands down the noodle eating champion. 

555 Hybrid noodling: 

620 noodling:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

a saw with a inboard clutch will always noodle better me thinks.


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> a saw with a inboard clutch will always noodle better me thinks.



Agree but the point to this was some say that the Husqvarna is far superior to the overweight, underpowered Echo used in the videos.


----------



## Big Block

Echo's ROCK Do you have the 8 pin on the 620 ? I'm showing this to my brother. He probably still wont believe it.


----------



## Big Block

555620 pw


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> 555 1st:16 sec 2nd:16sec 3rd:17sec 620 (watch my hand in the 3rd video, releasing to show no extra pressure is being applied) 1st:10sec 2nd:10sec 3rd:10sec 4th:13 sec
> 
> Times from cuts...



Now Reed, you know there is no way a 60cc Echo could hand a 555 it's own ass like that. Your test has to be rigged. I've been reading all over this forum guys recommending the 555 and they're having non of this Echo stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Idahonative said:


> Now Reed, you know there is no way a 60cc Echo could hand a 555 it's own ass like that. Your test has to be rigged. I've been reading all over this forum guys recommending the 555 and they're having non of this Echo stuff.


time to grab a stihl ms 362 and tell us to feel the butt hurt.


----------



## Big Block

If you're mechanically inept and don't have a "I have to hotrod everything I own problem" ( i have that ) the echo is not for you. Most of these guys are so damn lazy they want everything the easy way and don't want to actually have to think hence "auto self-destruct" as reed put it. All in all a 590/600/620 spanks a 555 all day every day. Done deal.

Let the war begin


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> 555620 pw



Hahahaha...that's not even a fair fight. Be like Sugar Ray going up against Mike Tyson.


----------



## Big Block

jakewells said:


> time to grab a stihl ms 362 and tell us to feel the butt hurt.





Feel the butt hurt 

It's a 361 bfd


----------



## Deleted member 83629

yeah but it is ported and broken in and the 590 is a 1/2 second behind it.


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> If you're mechanically inept and don't have a "I have to hotrod everything I own problem" ( i have that ) the echo is not for you. Most of these guys are so damn lazy they want everything the easy way and don't want to actually have to think hence "auto self-destruct" as reed put it. All in all a 590/600/620 spanks a 555 all day every day. Done deal.
> 
> Let the war begin



Oh....that's really gonna piss off the haters.


----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> yeah but it is ported and broken in and the 590 is a 1/2 second behind it.



Yea, Andyshine's 590 wasn't even broke in yet.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

"I have a potty mouth" haters.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

would the 620 be even with a 365??? it seems the 620 has a lot torque than HP
the flywheels need to be measured and weighted on the 555 and 620


----------



## BGE541

You guys are too funny. The 620 is strong... 7 pin on it. I made that first video hoping people would see its not rigged... no hidden turbo on the 620 lol well there might as well be  its a fun saw... it really it the power curve, not soley torque or hp but the curve as a whole. Let me know if there is any other stuff you guys want to see with the 620 (no chainsaw juggling) lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

put a 8 or 9 pin on there and make a vid i wanna seem the echo work and get a little hot.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

yall need to read up on the cs 520 mastermind ported that would eat a ported 346xp for dinner and supper.


----------



## Big Block

9 pin and a full skip chain.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

9 pin full skip square grind.


----------



## BGE541

9 pin and full skip? lol OK next time ill try8 pin and full comp. Maybe ill cut some LGX at 35* and record that...


----------



## BGE541

What you all think of the dual port sound on the 620? Better/worse then stock?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i got told to suck it when a member posted a photo of a 288xp ported by mastermind.
i think a ported 620 or 800p would spank it.


----------



## jughead500

I loved my 600 with the 8 pin.when it comes to setting down a pm 700 you know that 60cc lump has to be good.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i want a 670 now!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

BGE541 said:


> What you all think of the dual port sound on the 620? Better/worse then stock?


sounds better than stock.


----------



## jughead500

jakewells said:


> i want a 670 now!



Nice!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> You guys are too funny. The 620 is strong... 7 pin on it. I made that first video hoping people would see its not rigged... no hidden turbo on the 620 lol well there might as well be  its a fun saw... it really it the power curve, not soley torque or hp but the curve as a whole. Let me know if there is any other stuff you guys want to see with the 620 (no chainsaw juggling) lmao.



Again, Reed, really appreciate the time you put in to bring the truth to AS members. You're a straight shoot'n guy.


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Again, Reed, really appreciate the time you put in to bring the truth to AS members. You're a straight shoot'n guy.


Thank you, I hope others enjoy it and see that we have options when it comes to saws!


----------



## Big Block

jakewells said:


> sounds better than stock.



Agreed


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i tried to spread the message in the good ole day threads but the stihl husky lovers are beating me down.


----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> i tried to spread the message in the good ole day threads but the stihl husky lovers are beating me down.



This thread is the only safe place for Echo lovers.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ole-days-continued.283518/page-2#post-5468351


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the only problem is the echo bashers can come in here and ruin are day.


----------



## BGE541

[QUOT="jakewells, post: 5468366, member: 83629"]the only problem is the echo bashers can come in here and ruin are day.[/QUOTE]
Only if you let them... they cant fool me


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my comment i made bit down a little hard and i think that started the fire storm


----------



## Big Block

jakewells said:


> 9 pin full skip square grind.



I like it


----------



## Big Block

jakewells said:


> my comment i made bit down a little hard and i think that started the fire storm



I'm going to have go check this out


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i said Husqvarna sucks! and Sawtroll won't admit it.


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> my comment i made bit down a little hard and i think that started the fire storm


Im gettin in that thread now lol


----------



## hoskvarna

Hey,if u cant take the heat get out!!!!!!


I like my Huskys ,but the only reason i got rid of my 600 was to trade for a Dolly 7900!
I liked that saw and so did my brother.
IMO it is a well designed saw,other than the bar mnt bein closer to the sprocket ,not much room for adjustment on other bars.


----------



## Big Block

It's locked


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im staying in here a few days to let it cool off.


----------



## Big Block

jakewells said:


> i said Husqvarna sucks! and Sawtroll won't admit it.


----------



## BGE541

Ha no way its locked? I just posted there... I like Husqvarna and Echo but its fun watching men b1tch over the amount of sand in their cracks lol


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Ha no way its locked? I just posted there... I like Husqvarna and Echo but its fun watching men b1tch over the amount of sand in their cracks lol



Same here lol. 
I can't get in and it has a lock in sufficient privileges to post it says


----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> my comment i made bit down a little hard and i think that started the fire storm



Yea, you taking vids of Reed's fat, lazy Echo over to threads where you can only talk about REAL saws will definitely get their dandruff up. I feel like a fly on the wall LingMAO. It really is funny when you think about it. IT'S JUST A CHAINSAW. I like'em all...some more than others. If money were no object, I'd have at least one of each of the best of all brands.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

dont drink and post all it does is stir the crap pot.
funny i was drinking pepsi.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i like all brands my self but im poor so i got to use echo and really i don't mind.


----------



## BGE541

I think echo out performs most dollar for dollar. If I was a millionaire I'd still use my 620... im just happy with it  or 600p whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i make 8800 per year so it difficult for me my only entertainment is this forum since my tv only has 4 channels.


----------



## BGE541

TV is over rated but good job keeping on with what you have!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> I think echo out performs most dollar for dollar. If I was a millionaire I'd still use my 620... im just happy with it  or 600p whatever.



Well said, I feel the same way.


----------



## BGE541

jaklls said:


> i make 8800 per year so it difficult for me my only entertainment is this forum since my tv only has 4 channels.


You out of Kentucky?


----------



## Full Chisel

jakewells said:


> yall need to read up on the cs 520 mastermind ported that would eat a ported 346xp for dinner and supper.



That is the most impressive ported saw I've seen besides for the 390xp that TLandrum ported.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

BGE541 said:


> You out of Kentucky?


yes.


----------



## BGE541

They replace the520 with the 500 now? Is the 500 small mount?!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the 500 is D176 mount


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the cs 490 is K216 mount very odd.


----------



## BGE541

Same as the 600? Can you make it 3/8"?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the 500 uses the same mount as the 600


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i suppose you can use 3/8 on a 500 but it only specs .325


----------



## Idahonative

Will you guys PLEASE stop talking about the 500...I don't need any excuses for buying one.


----------



## BGE541

I like to run similar bars/chains if I can.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Idahonative said:


> Will you guys PLEASE stop talking about the 500...I don't need any excuses for buying one.


go buy the cs 490 it is 349.95


----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> the 500 uses the same mount as the 600



Reed, I think you just found your next project. I'll be anxiously awaiting your vids.


----------



## Deleted member 83629




----------



## Idahonative

jakewells said:


> View attachment 438156



Good looking little saw, isn't it. Oh, and you're mean.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

why not a cs 800p nobody ever messes with those saws.
a base gasket delete and muffler mod awakens a beast.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Idahonative said:


> Good looking little saw, isn't it. Oh, and you're mean.


keep it up and i will send you to whitespider MUHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i could use one these i heard they make good power and torque and i already know were the hidden adjustment screws are in the carbooter.


----------



## noshow74

jakewells said:


> i could use one these i heard they make good power and torque and i already know were the hidden adjustment screws are in the carbooter.
> View attachment 438159


I bought the standard 280 a few months ago. Has tons of power. It replaced my 17yr old srm 2400.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

what fuel do you guys run in your echo's ? im been buying CO-OP 87 ethanol free it leaves a cruddy orange film on the plugs because it uses MTBE to boost the octane.


----------



## BGE541

Some chevron premium 40:1 with red armor... smells good


----------



## mountainlake

Your CS510 will cut faster than the CS500p. Steve


----------



## Chris J.

jakewells said:


> why not a cs 800p nobody ever messes with those saws.
> a base gasket delete and muffler mod awakens a beast.



Even Echo fans have reservations about the 800, even back when it was new, before it became dated. It's a case of "There are better options that are worth the extra money" being true. 

Used for for a good price is a different story .


----------



## Full Chisel

Shell V-Power 93 octane with Lucas semi-synthetic at 40:1.


----------



## rattler362

I don't wont to turn this into a oil thread but after seeing Reeds saw ran with the R A I think this is some good stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

red armor is good stuff, it isn't cheap at the dealer but it is more pleasant to use than my buddy's stihl ultra which smells like crap


----------



## rattler362

I wonder if Nate has it


----------



## Big Block

93 to 98 octane e free with echo synthetic or motul 800t 50:1

Thinking of going 32:1


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i burn 32:1 echo,lucas,husky.


----------



## Full Chisel

Stihl Ultra smells like burning plastic to me. I switched to Lucas a while back and have no complaints.

Split the middle and go with 40:1...3oz per gallon.


----------



## rattler362

40:1 Lucas right now


----------



## BGE541

Or 40:1 with Echo Red Armor which is .81 US Gallons to 1 bottle (2.6oz I believe?)

OK too far off track how those Echos doing lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629

doing fine dealer called me this morning he got a 6700 in on trade i might look at.


----------



## fordf150

rattler362 said:


> I wonder if Nate has it


Too expensive for my customer base. Its good oil but Dolmar oil is cheaper and so is the Amsoil Sabre.


----------



## fordf150

8000 is a torque monster but slow as **** if you time it against its competitors. never ran one that was modded though. Very well built and i personally love the manual oiler on them. If they are anything like the rest of the echo lineup i bet a base gasket delete and mm would turn them into a strong competitor. price wise they arent bad though....800 with a 36" bar is about the same money as a 372 PHO/7910 w/20" bar IIRC


----------



## rattler362

fordf150 said:


> Too expensive for my customer base. Its good oil but Dolmar oil is cheaper and so is the Amsoil Sabre.


Thanks Nate


----------



## mountainlake

fordf150 said:


> 8000 is a torque monster but slow as **** if you time it against its competitors. never ran one that was modded though. Very well built and i personally love the manual oiler on them. If they are anything like the rest of the echo lineup i bet a base gasket delete and mm would turn them into a strong competitor. price wise they arent bad though....800 with a 36" bar is about the same money as a 372 PHO/7910 w/20" bar IIRC




Sure doesn't have the RPM's of my 7900 or my 385xt but cutting speed is real close with a good aggressive chain, use that torque. The CS8000 has done real good at GTG's. Steve


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Or 40:1 with Echo Red Armor which is .81 US Gallons to 1 bottle (2.6oz I believe?)
> 
> OK too far off track how those Echos doing lol



I know how they're not doing. I'm patching up my wounds for mentioning in other threads that Echo makes a fine saw. HOLD ON!.......................................Sorry, I had to change the bandages on my azz. Good thing I can type as well, can't see much out of these black and blue swollen eyes. Sorry guys, gotta go...coach wants me back in the ring over at the Stihl thread.


----------



## Big Block

What if you put a 8 or 9 pin on a 8000 and upped the chain speed ? I've never ran one but if it has that much torque it should pull it


----------



## BGE541

So the 620 hands down is my best all around saw the 555xp may be a more nifty limber but the 620 is a better bucker/feller.


----------



## BGE541

This is what I think after using them both on good sized wood the last few days (posted to answer a question in the firewood thread):

Honestly, the 555 hybrid is a good saw, but not as good, for me, as the 620. The 555 would make a better small limbing bucking saw as the 620 has way more pulling power, better handle, more aggressive dawgs, better at noodling/discharging saw dust and just stouter then the 555 if that makes sence. I did all the cutting/felling/bucking today with the 555, it is a great saw to have in the 'tool box' but the 620 is my go to.


----------



## bikemike

Yeah i have been running thefuel at work50.1 and I'm a 40.1guy it sucks having to tune asaw from my after hours and weekend jobs to my regualar employed job.


----------



## BGE541

What oil you run @bikemike ?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Anyone got a part number for a 8 pin rim that will fit the 600 P drum


----------



## fordf150

22273 oregon rim


----------



## BGE541

jakewells said:


> Anyone got a part number for a 8 pin rim that will fit the 600 P drum



I have it at home. Same as the 371XP.


----------



## mountainlake

If you put a 8 pin on a 620 do some timed cuts, I'll bet the 7 pin will be faster and don't be afraid to work the saw some, if you don't the 8 pin might cut faster. 8 pin is made for 90 cc saws. Steve


----------



## BGE541

I have already done that the 8 pin was faster but I like the 7 pin more!

7 pin: 
8 pin:


----------



## bikemike

I was big into polaris pure but its hard to find now works on aircooled and water cooled engines easy starting plug stays clean. now echo oil for the time being. smells better than stihl oil when mixed rich


----------



## bikemike

[ Bet a 8 pin with a skip chain cuts fast and won't over work the saw in a full bar cut QUOTE="mountainlake, post: 5472592, member: 12061"]If you put a 8 pin on a 620 do some timed cuts, I'll bet the 7 pin will be faster and don't be afraid to work the saw some, if you don't the 8 pin might cut faster. 8 pin is made for 90 cc saws. Steve[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ

bikemike said:


> [ Bet a 8 pin with a skip chain cuts fast and won't over work the saw in a full bar cut QUOTE="mountainlake, post: 5472592, member: 12061"]If you put a 8 pin on a 620 do some timed cuts, I'll bet the 7 pin will be faster and don't be afraid to work the saw some, if you don't the 8 pin might cut faster. 8 pin is made for 90 cc saws. Steve


[/QUOTE]
But it's an echo... Echos cut like saws 30cc's bigger.


----------



## BGE541

[QUOTE="Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ, post: 5472735, member: 137476
But it's an echo... Echos cut like saws 30cc's bigger."[/QUOTE]
Oh look its someone who was deleted and joined with another account.... Or is a complete clown who has nothing better then misinterpret a quote and flame it. GOAT 2.0??


----------



## bikemike

Iwould not trade my 360t for a 201t if that says anything


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I wish i had a 360t to put against my 200t... as of now my 200t blows the pants off of my 330t. but i know the 330 has had a harder life then the 200t. Its just so hard to find a used echo. most owners i know keep them.


----------



## Idahonative

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> I wish i had a 360t to put against my 200t... as of now my 200t blows the pants off of my 330t. but i know the 330 has had a harder life then the 200t. *Its just so hard to find a used echo. most owners i know keep them.*



Man, that is no joke. I've noticed the same thing, especially within the last year or two. In our area, Echo's used to be for sale on CL all the time. Now, you're lucky if you see one. Maybe we should stop talking them up.


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> Man, that is no joke. I've noticed the same thing, especially within the last year or two. In our area, Echo's used to be for sale on CL all the time. Now, you're lucky if you see one. Maybe we should stop talking them up.



How's your ass ? Stir any **** up lately ?


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> How's your ass ? Stir any **** up lately ?



Oh yea, just seems to be my nature. You and Reed better be careful talking to me...you might get labeled an a$$hole like I have. Or someone might say you're sensitive, a drama queen, or worse yet...a woman. I'm so upset with what's went down this last week I think I'm gonna have to get some counseling. You and Reed seem like real nice guys so you better quit talking to me before it's too late.


----------



## Big Block

**** I'm not scared. **** um if they can't take a joke


----------



## BGE541

Ha sorry ive missed the fun!!! Been spending most of free time running around or working on the church property... they have 23 wooded acres of mostly pines that are too tall for theur own good. Fell and bucked 5 and a maple this am. Skid a 80' pine into my wood pile and sent the 620 flying lol bent the wrap and cracked the gas tank but still runs great and even bucked up the tree with the remaining fuel. I like it enough I went and bought a new tank and handle bar for it... its gonna be a 620PW with the half wrap lol wanted to try something new eh? I was the only one out so was having to skid the trees with my truck and it was hammer down time to get it up on the landing I was on and well lets just say it rolled a little to far over and not up enough ... either way no worry all safe and had fun.

Below is the saw after and the tank crack but honestly stihl very pleased with it


----------



## BGE541

Oh yeah the tach is f'ed bad lol


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Oh yeah the tach is f'ed bad lol
> 
> View attachment 438740



Man, that hit hard to damage like that. Either that or Echo's are just overweight, underpowered, cheaply built POS's (just like they said on other threads).


----------



## BGE541

Yep still hand forb half a tank too lol im happy with it... could of been worse


----------



## Big Block

Like I said built like a tank


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Yep still hand forb half a tank too lol im happy with it... could of been worse



So what are you going to do with that bent wrap ? I'm interested if you don't want it


----------



## Big Block

Definitive Dave said:


> "Son, I need you to tell Billy that when he is trying to behead a rabbit on top of a hay bale, balanced on a pile of wet mulch for his perverse fetish videos, he should use an Echo CS590".



http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...friends-saw-its-not-cutting-very-well.283656/

Do you belive this **** ?????? I think I'm going to start bashing the living **** outta stihl and husky even though I like them just to get a rise out of these guys


----------



## Mr. E

Anyone here have any experience with the cs8000?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I got to play with one once, it was a beast with a 20"bar, and fresh rebuild. I tried to buy it but he wouldnt sell it.


----------



## BGE541

It s almost sad the reaction these saws evoke... silly silly let the haters hate. You interested in that wrap? Id def use able after A little work.


----------



## Big Block

I am most definitely interested in it


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> It s almost sad the reaction these saws evoke... silly silly let the haters hate. You interested in that wrap? Id def use able after A little work.



It's just human nature, with a lot of things, not just chainsaws. People get used to things being a certain way for so long...change is hard. One day a product comes along and starts to challenge the norm. Guys start acting like spoiled little brats when a little of their share starts being taken away.

I love everything about cutting wood, running my chainsaws, and being self sufficient by heating our home with wood. There are some really good saws on the market of various brands (I would own). The problem is, when you have no challengers (or not many), you get complacent. The price vs. performance ratio of Stihl (for example) has been eroding for years compared to other brands. Most will agree that Echo has made quality saws for a long time. They just never quite gave the pro guys what they were looking for. That is changing. Echo's price vs. performance is resetting the bar in the industry and the professionals are paying attention.

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Whether fans of the other brands know it or not, this is a good thing. Those brands are not going to stand by and let anyone (let alone Echo) beat them up. They will adapt and we will see an improvement in their price vs. performance ratio. We will all win in the end.

EDIT: This wasn't necessarily directed towards you Reed, just talking.


----------



## BGE541

[QUOTE="Idahonative, post: 5474219,]It's just human nature, with a lot of things, not just chainsaws. People get used to things being a certain way for so long...change is hard. One day a product comes along and starts to challenge the norm. Guys start acting like spoiled little brats when a little of their share starts being taken away.

I love everything about cutting wood, running my chainsaws, and being self sufficient by heating our home with wood. There are some really good saws on the market of various brands. The problem is, when you have no challengers (or not many), you get complacent. The price vs. performance ratio of Stihl (for example) has been eroding for years compared to other brands. Most will agree that Echo has made quality saws for a long time. They just never quite gave the pro guys what they were looking for. That is changing. Echo's price vs. performance is resetting the bar in the industry and the professionals are paying attention.

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Whether fans of the other brands know it or not, this is a good thing. Those brands are not going to stand by let anyone (let alone Echo) beat them up. They will adapt and we will see an improvement in their price vs. performance ratio. We will all win in the end.

EDIT: This wasn't necessarily directed towards you Reed, just talking.[/QUOTE]
No I hear you and agree... gonna try and straighten out the handle for big block and get this 555xp ready for its new owner.


----------



## Big Block

Sweet


----------



## Big Block

hey rattler whats up ?


----------



## rattler362

Hey BB not much how about you?


----------



## Big Block

Drinking a beer and crusing AS. Soaking up all sorts of chainsaw knowledge.


----------



## Big Block

Reed do you still have that 24" echo bar ?


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> It's just human nature, with a lot of things, not just chainsaws. People get used to things being a certain way for so long...change is hard. One day a product comes along and starts to challenge the norm. Guys start acting like spoiled little brats when a little of their share starts being taken away.
> 
> I love everything about cutting wood, running my chainsaws, and being self sufficient by heating our home with wood. There are some really good saws on the market of various brands (I would own). The problem is, when you have no challengers (or not many), you get complacent. The price vs. performance ratio of Stihl (for example) has been eroding for years compared to other brands. Most will agree that Echo has made quality saws for a long time. They just never quite gave the pro guys what they were looking for. That is changing. Echo's price vs. performance is resetting the bar in the industry and the professionals are paying attention.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again. Whether fans of the other brands know it or not, this is a good thing. Those brands are not going to stand by let anyone (let alone Echo) beat them up. They will adapt and we will see an improvement in their price vs. performance ratio. We will all win in the end.
> 
> EDIT: This wasn't necessarily directed towards you Reed, just talking.



Nice avatar bud !!!!!!


----------



## fordf150

Big Block said:


> Drinking a beer and crusing AS. Soaking up all sorts of chainsaw knowledge.


Not much interesting going on in AS land unless you venture into the political section


----------



## bikemike

Yeah of allthe new top handle saws i think japan makes the most performing engi.e out there 201is a joke vs the 355 or 360 id like to sewhat the new 355t14 has to offer for $200 less than the stihl 201Turd


----------



## Big Block

fordf150 said:


> Not much interesting going on in AS land unless you venture into the political section



I have been checking out the milling threads some good info there. We (wolfman jake my bro) and I are in the process of making his 10 mil 044 a milling saw


----------



## Big Block

bikemike said:


> Yeah of allthe new top handle saws i think japan makes the most performing engi.e out there 201is a joke vs the 355 or 360 id like to sewhat the new 355t14 has to offer for $200 less than the stihl 201Turd



201Turd


----------



## bikemike

[Now i look like a cheep a$$ i have been using my poulan pro 46cc piped saw for milling with a stock 20" bar and a carlton chain QUOTE="Big Block, post: 5474612, member: 134239"]I have been checking out the milling threads some good info there. We (wolfman jake my bro) and I are in the process of making his 10 mil 044 a milling saw[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Block

$hit we would not have it except he got a steal on it in the mountain town of Chama in a pawn shop for $425


----------



## fordf150

I did a little chainsaw milling...Just enough to decide it takes to long. HF bandmill. Best money I have spent


----------



## Big Block

Hours upon hours from what I have seen but I live in the city which I hate so any time in the mountains is a good time


----------



## Big Block

fordf150 said:


> I did a little chainsaw milling...Just enough to decide it takes to long. HF bandmill. Best money I have spent



So does TOTAL make a bar that fits my ECHO ?


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> Reed do you still have that 24" echo bar ?


I think I got that one....... Don't know if he has anymore


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> So does TOTAL make a bar that fits my ECHO ?


You can make a large mount husky total bar fit it with slot adapters


----------



## Big Block

Is that the "S" shaped adapter ?


----------



## Big Block

cobey said:


> I think I got that one....... Don't know if he has anymore



No worries as long as it went to a fellow ECHO brother


----------



## cobey

Big Block said:


> Is that the "S" shaped adapter ?


I have some made of steel brake line, you can cut the "s" ones, if they don't reach across the studs...... I have made them from old hose clamp metal, or sheet metal.
They just take slack out of the slot and make the oil slot line up 
I put a pic up on this thread one time


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Reed do you still have that 24" echo bar ?


Naw Cobey is the new owner


----------



## BGE541

So today I got the 620 stuck in a stubborn pine that had a nasty back lean. Fortunately, Mike had suggested to me before that happened if I get a saw stuck to pull off the power head and leave the bar. Well folks that's some good advice cause if I didn't then that 620 would have been long gone... Thanks for the advice Mike...  Also a bonus for inboard clutches... easier chain removal in that situation.


----------



## hoskvarna

BGE541 said:


> So today I got the 620 stuck in a stubborn pine that had a nasty back lean. Fortunately, Mike had suggested to me before that happened if I get a saw stuck to pull off the power head and leave the bar. Well folks that's some good advice cause if I didn't then that 620 would have been long gone... Thanks for the advice Mike...  Also a bonus for inboard clutches... easier chain removal in that situation.


Been there ,done that!!!!!!
Dont go to cut wood with only one saw!!!
Ronaldo(brother) and I have learned the hard way.


----------



## BGE541

Ok Echo lovers getting the 555 shipped of to the new owner today then going to try and get that wrap back and see if I cant find a reasonable way to ship it... that's what's gonna be killer. Whats up? Enjoy your Saturday! I apologize to those I haven't got back to PM wise Ive been hammered!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im been busy mowing, not much time to do anything else except sleep.


----------



## BGE541

Whats missing here? Figured while I replace the tank and other goodies why not... squish now at .027"


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Whats missing here? Figured while I replace the tank and other goodies why not... squish now at .027" View attachment 439159



You need to shave your legs Reed. Guys who run "girly" saws shouldn't have hairy legs.

BTW: Can't wait to see some new cutting vids when you get that thing put back together. Oh, and are you going to compare compression (before & after) to see how much difference it made?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> You need to shave your legs Reed. Guys who run "girly" saws shouldn't have hairy legs.
> 
> BTW: Can't wait to see some new cutting vids when you get that thing put back together. Oh, and are you going to compare compression (before & after) to see how much difference it made?



I hear you lol What can I say the hair doubles as extra chaps when cutting  but really I didnt take a compression before cause I have a wierd adapter that limits it to around 135PSI but will def make a few videos when it does togeather. Im not expecting much but even a little bump in compression is good, right ?


----------



## BGE541

I have to say from looking at these cases on these Echos, this is where the weight it and I am ok with that as BB says "Built like a tank"... Solid (edit magnesium) and stout!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> I have to say from looking at these cases on these Echos, this is where the weight it and I am ok with that as BB says "Built like a tank"... Solid Aluminum and stout!



Agree. I've always been a "plan for tomorrow" not "live for today" type of guy. I would rather have a quality, well built machine that will run RELIABLE & STRONG for a long time...even if it adds a few ounces.


----------



## Ronaldo

BGE541 said:


> I have to say from looking at these cases on these Echos, this is where the weight it and I am ok with that as BB says "Built like a tank"... Solid Aluminum and stout!


The case is aluminum and not magnesium?


----------



## fordf150

Ronaldo said:


> The case is aluminum and not magnesium?


magnesium for the 590/600/620.


----------



## BGE541

Huh it scraps (when cleaning the gasket) like aluminum ... either way very stout.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Huh it scraps (when cleaning the gasket) like aluminum ... either way very stout.



I got the point you were trying to make Reed.


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya either way it aint plastic!
When ur cuttin fire wood and not holdin the saw 10hrs a day a few ounzes isnt any big deal ,for well built,durability!


----------



## BGE541

Check these videos out from Big Block!!! We needed some piss revving and he answered!!!


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

More piss revving video


----------



## BGE541

What's going on here no Echo action since Wednesday?  Hope you all are well!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> What's going on here no Echo action since Wednesday?  Hope you all are well!



We're all waiting for you to make some new vids of your slightly modified 620p and your new 562. Come on Reed, quit goofing off and GIT ER DONE!


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> We're all waiting for you to make some new vids of your slightly modified 620p and your new 562. Come on Reed, quit goofing off and GIT ER DONE!



HA well work is on and off today, work tomorrow then maybe a 562 video tomorrow but still waiting on the 620 parts they must have sent them by horse back from China lol But both have identical dual port mufflers now  even re-tuned the 562s carb HA!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> HA well work is on and off today, work tomorrow then maybe a 562 video tomorrow but still waiting on the 620 parts they must have sent them by horse back from China lol But both have identical dual port mufflers now  even re-tuned the 562s carb HA!



LOL, Sunfish and Sawtroll will be happy to hear that. How much fuel you got through that 562 now? Close to being broke in?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> LOL, Sunfish and Sawtroll will be happy to hear that. How much fuel you got through that 562 now? Close to being broke in?


Haven't got her in wood yet been hammered with stuff. Should be out in the wooded areas all mon/tues so ill try her out. sounds so much better with the dual port. Looks great through maybe 10 tanks through her in her life. Have a 20" bar and brank new LGX for both of them so its gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## hoskvarna




----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Haven't got her in wood yet been hammered with stuff. Should be out in the wooded areas all mon/tues so ill try her out. sounds so much better with the dual port. Looks great through maybe 10 tanks through her in her life. Have a 20" bar and brank new LGX for both of them so its gonna be AWESOME!



So you found a gently used 562 (I thought you bought it new). Cool...no need to break it in.

BTW: I don't think the haters should be allowed in this thread to view the results. Haters, you know who are!


----------



## BGE541

They dont factor in I have a 562xp, 371XP & 385XP in the truck for wood use this last week so why would I favor one over the other?!


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> They dont factor in I have a 562xp, 371XP & 385XP in the truck for wood use this last week so why would I favor one over the other?!



That's one of the things that's so funny to me. You, of all people, are unbiased. One of the few on this forum from what I've witnessed. That's why, whether they admit it or not, other members ARE paying attention. There's a reason you like the 620 so much...because it is a legitimate pro saw. Capable, I think, of running right there with any 60cc. That's hard for some members to accept.

Personally, I'm really excited to see you do some unbiased comparisons of the 562 and 620. I know you will do it the right way and it will turn out to be very useful information for a lot of members on this forum. Having credibility on something like this is everything and you are the right guy for the job. And let's face it, this comparison is long overdue.

Will the 562 out cut the 620? I don't think it will. I think the torque of the 620 will prove too much, all things being equal. What about handling? It will be interesting to hear your opinion on the two. I use my 620 as a felling and bucking saw, not a limber. But if the 562 handles significantly better, that's good information to know. Will the added few ounces of the 620 be as big a deal as the Husky fans make it out to be? What about the controls? Will the Echo stand out positively for it's ease of use and simplicity? What about RPM comparisons (both max and in the cut)? You're gonna have to invest some time to answer these questions. Time worth while considering your conclusions have the potential to reach a whole lot of people and will be referenced for years to come.

I could be wrong on my predictions and if I am, I'm ok with that. It won't change my opinion of the 600 series Echo's. They are just great saws when it comes to getting the work done and a real joy to run. There are other great saws out there and I think the 562 is one of them. I would love to own one if, for no other reason, than to compare my 600 and 620 to. I think each saw will prove to have pluses and minuses over the other but it won't change the fact that they are both great for their intended purpose.

BTW: Where did you pick up the 562 used? Do you know the history on it or know the previous owner?


----------



## BGE541

Thank you for the kind words. I bought the saw from brycelunsford the gentleman on here who was selling his huskys. Saw has had 10 tanks through it, is cosmetically in very good shape and the piston/cylinder look very very clean as well... the price was too good to pass up and I though why not to do a comparison of the two (still waiting on echo parts lol) 

Initial thoughts are the Echo layout is much simpler, I do like the Echos in board clutch as opposed to the Huskys outboard but ill talk about that in the video. Anyone care to donate a husky 28" bar and chain so I can run them both with 28s not 20s?  Dual spikes on the Echo standard vs not on the Husky. Let me know other things you may want to see addressed.

Thanks!


----------



## Idahonative

On an unrelated note: The Echo 620p must be a much better saw than I gave it credit. Someone is selling a brand new one on Ebay for $824. I hate scammers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ECHO-20-inch-59-8-cc-High-Power-Professional-Gas-Chainsaw-/191655429632?


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I bought the saw from brycelunsford the gentleman on here who was selling his huskys. Saw has had 10 tanks through it, is cosmetically in very good shape and the piston/cylinder look very very clean as well... the price was too good to pass up and I though why not to do a comparison of the two (still waiting on echo parts lol)
> 
> Initial thoughts are the Echo layout is much simpler, I do like the Echos in board clutch as opposed to the Huskys outboard but ill talk about that in the video. Anyone care to donate a husky 28" bar and chain so I can run them both with 28s not 20s?  Dual spikes on the Echo standard vs not on the Husky. Let me know other things you may want to see addressed.
> 
> Thanks!



Sawtroll will tell you that inboard destroys the handling.

Would be awesome to compare the two with a 28" bar as well as the 20". I would also like to know your overall opinion of the quality differences between the two. Is the Echo cheaper in price for a reason? Is the Husky quality what you would expect out of a high end saw? And something that is important to me: How user friendly is the Husky when it comes to getting into the machine? How does the overall layout compare? All important things to know for potential buyers.


----------



## BGE541

MY 562XP/620PW PREFACE:

This will be an observation of 2 saws, the Husqvarna 562XP and the Echo 620PW. Even though most people want to pit "This against That" the point of this is not to do that, rather note, sometimes in the same (semi-comparative breath) each saw and its makeup. 

So I have to disagree with the inboard/outboard issue. If the suck so bad why do the 371/372/576/385/390 have them? Are these not "Pro" saws where this is a factor? I have yet to feel like an inboard does anything other then INCREASE chip/noodle discharge ability. As for heat, its a damn 2 stroke engine its built to take heat. Getting a saw caught up like I talked about before, you are damn near SOL on an outboard clutch so to me that argument is subjective at best. 

Having the 620 stripped down I must say the weight is in the case but it is clearly in high stress areas. I was also surprised to see the that while the 620 does not have crank stuffers, some of the extra area around the crank is solid mag, might be for strength might be for small case capacity but either way it works. Clearly the 562s case is slightly different in style and size with the outboard clutch as well as the swept back crank/piston configuration. Both have 3 shoe clutches to the best of my memory. 

The 562XP's top cover is held on by 3 clips, much like the 385/390/575/576 top covers. Removing this gives you access to all the guts even though the only real items for adjustment would be the air filter (cleaning) or spark plug. The 620 has one main knob on the back which unscrews to allow for air filter removal/cleaning, spark plug check, and carb adjust (which can be done with this cover on as well. Once this air filter cover and air filter are removed, the coil wire and (3) #27 Torx can be removed for access to the overall engine. Also, the card on the 620 is very simple to remove, using only (2) #27 Torx bolts that run through the air filter mount. As my observation, the 562xp is very efficiently laid out, yet the 620 is very effectively laid out. Meaning that I doubt (with the lack of software, or again in MY case) I will be tuning and tinkering/pulling apart the 562XP as I will be the 620. The 620s layout is very simple and straight forward i.e. stout yet user friendly. 

Both saws feature magnesium crank cases, translucent fuel tank on the 620 and a fuel "gauge" on the 562. They have there own respectable version of "air injection" which I must admit the Echo has always stayed clean, 12 tanks if not more and just ready for its first real cleaning. The 562 has the factory hi mount/ hi flow air filter and I cannot speak (yet) for that design but I expect the same from that. Both have adjustable oil pumps which can supply for up to a 28" bar. 

I think the deciding factor for these saws is purpose. They are both literally the exact same displacement and can be bought with half/full wraps and 20/24/28" bars. Echo this way can be had for $670 ish, the Husky maybe $820ish. (Wrap and 28"bar versions). The 620 comes with factory dual dawgs while the 562 does not. I think each saw has factors that some call benefits and others would call those same things detractions from what a "saw" should be. Some love the thought and design (i.e. carefree) nature of the autotune, while others like a carb you can adjust/control, work on etc. Some may not like the fact that the Echo takes a different bar mount and chain DL... I will think of more items and look forward to clarifying more as we formulate more questions.

I understand that when looking at two saws at the same time its easy to get stuck on deterministic variables such as price, engine size, capable bar length etc. but I would like to answer ay questions to better inform those who are looking at this size saw so THEY can make the most informed decision on there time.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

uh huh what he said ^^^^


----------



## cedarshark

Very good write up on the comparison with a more expensive pro quality saw. Thank you.


----------



## BGE541

Thanks. More to come.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i bought gas today for my saws and other stuff 90 e free for 2.69 per gallon.
i guess that gives me a excuse to use my echo tomorrow


----------



## fordf150

not to interupt the write up on 562/620 but i need a little help from someone that owns a cs-8000. These bar adapters came in and they dont fit the 600 series echo. Could someone measure the bar studs on a 8000? outside to outside the 590/600/620 measures 1.885


----------



## cedarshark

is it my eyes or do those calipers read 1.725 ?


----------



## fordf150

yep. the adapters are 1.725 outside to outside. 600 series saws are 1.885 outside to outside. 

Eccentric measured some other saws and came up with "Early XL-12. Homelite XL-800/850. Poulan 3400. Poulan 5200. Lombard Cyclone. Echo CS500VL. Pioneer 11-60. They all come up as being around 1.556" outside edge to outside edge"


----------



## Big Block

It's a CS-590W now lol. Thanks again Reed


----------



## fordf150

Echo 6700 1.894 so these adapters dont fit that either.  surely someone has an 800 they can measure


----------



## cedarshark

fordf150 said:


> Echo 6700 1.894 so these adapters dont fit that either.  surely someone has an 800 they can measure



Com-on guys. Fordf150 gives us a lot of useful info on Echo's. Lets help him out, someone must have an Echo 800.


----------



## Big Block

cedarshark said:


> Com-on guys. Fordf150 gives us a lot of useful info on Echo's. Lets help him out, someone must have an Echo 800.



If the pawn shop still has one when i get off work ill see if they will let me measure it


----------



## Big Block

What about an 8000 ?


----------



## Big Block

They don't have it


----------



## fordf150

One of these days I will just order an 800. Nobody seems to have one.


----------



## rattler362

Nate wish I could help but haven't got anything even close here right now


----------



## hoskvarna

Big Block said:


> View attachment 440341
> 
> It's a CS-590W now lol. Thanks again Reed


Looks nice,how did u straighten it?


----------



## Big Block

hoskvarna said:


> Looks nice,how did u straighten it?



Just a vice and some time. It's still a hair tweaked but I didn't want to stress it anymore


----------



## BGE541

F150- Wish I could help but don't have that saw.

BigBlock- That looks sweet, truly a unique saw now!

So I got the chance to run 5 tanks through the 562XP today, did a little bit of limbing, bucking and felling. Used the 20" bar on it and it did well. My toughts are in no particular order just observations/opinions.

First being the saw does great in its powerband. I would say it really gets dialed in and running on the top end and its solid. The saw handles well and the AV is good. I feel as if it is the same weight with fluids (or an indiscernible difference) from the 620 but again this is not so much a comparison. The air filter, as predicted stayed clean all day with no issues. I ran fresh 93 octane 40:1 mix in it all day. It saw pine, maple, beech and a little cedar. I would say that there are a few things I would not choose (as features) on this saw if I had my choice... those being the outboard clutch (have to pull clutch to change the sprocket, ease of chain maint, outboard clutch brake etc.) another thing would be (as mentioned by others) is the off idle stumble. This is something that is very noticeable about the saw even after extended WOT cutting and the opportunity for the AutoTune reset. At some times in the cut the saw would run so rich (again lower in the RPM range) that you could smell and see the rich exhaust. I get the feeling after using it all day that the Auto Tune is a great feature yet unlike a wideband on a car it is limited in its "tuning" abilities.

From my experience so far I feel as if the low end throttle response on the Echo is far better, yet the top end may go to the 562. With that being said, I feel that the Echo has a much, much wider powerband and when I throw the 24" bar on the Husky and the 27" bar on the Echo that buried in larger wood the Echo may have the edge. I would like to run a 28" bar on the 562 but I am not going to go out and buy another length bar for it just for the sake of the testing. Again, when in that sweet spot the Husqvarna is a runner, no doubt, but I feel like as of yet the Echo was a more applicable i.e. wide, useable powerband. I really look forward to getting videos of these saws on tape.

Final thought, I do wish the 562 had a more aggressive dawg(s) from the factory. The stock one (like many stock dawgs) are lacking in "bite" the saw has solid power and it would be nice to just stick it and make the cut but the range and "grip" just isn't there with the stock dawg. I know they sell dual kits for $35 but now we are getting away from the stock saws abilities.


----------



## Big Block

So we (brother) and I are going piss revving this weekend
590w
10 mm 044 hot rod
555
Ported skil 944
Possible 1979 rancher 44
I think I'll take that ***** 044


----------



## Big Block

So I'm thinking I will weld my hole in the muffler closed to quiet it down to stock for now. And then install a deflector on the front exhausting to the right so I have a dual port with good flow and less noise.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> So I'm thinking I will weld my hole in the muffler closed to quiet it down to stock for now. And then install a deflector on the front exhausting to the right so I have a dual port with good flow and less noise.



I would sell it on ebay and buy a stock one, send it to me and ill mod it like mine  or you can it you want but I'd start with a cleanmuffler if you can.


----------



## BGE541

So one observation as I was cleaning the 562xp tonight before use tomorrow is that it does not have the same air filtration system as earlier Huskys or the Echo. It was a breather back into the intake and has a habit of building up fine particles inside the intake and it slowly builds up with the vented fuel. I could understand this if the lowest part of the intake elbow was a cut away or area for debris but rather it is the opening in the carb for the transfers so its like any debris that is in the saw gets sucked down (or falls) down I to the carb. 

We will see how ut goes tomorrow but that's all the follow up for now. Everything else looked/felt tight. It has the EL46 so in May need to have it reflash for the bottom end bog issue bt we will see as I dont want to get a bunch of flack from the Huskys dealer for the dual port muffler


----------



## rmotoman

fordf150 said:


> Echo 6700 1.894 so these adapters dont fit that either.  surely someone has an 800 they can measure


I checked my 8000. It's the same as the 6700.


----------



## fordf150

rmotoman said:


> I checked my 8000. It's the same as the 6700.


So wtf do these fit? I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask just exactly what they took measurements off of because I haven't found a single saw that they do fit


----------



## fordf150

I've been holding off on shipping any bar adapters that guys wanted till I found something out on these adapters. I did send a 620 to a local machine shop to get a quote on making adapters that do fit...we will see if they can come up with a decent price on them. Last time I tried this I was quoted $12 each if I bought a 1000


----------



## BGE541

You would be set for life!!!! Thank you for your work on this so far.


Srill waiting on the 620 parts ....


----------



## fordf150

ok so phone call is in and the response is that these adapters were made for the smaller series of echo saws.


----------



## Ronaldo

fordf150 said:


> ok so phone call is in and the response is that these adapters were made for the smaller series of echo saws.


Hey Nate, 
Cant mike set you up with some adapters for the Echos?


----------



## fordf150

Ronaldo said:


> Hey Nate,
> Cant mike set you up with some adapters for the Echos?


i asked him about them awhile back...that is where i get the husky and dolmar adapters from.


----------



## Ronaldo

fordf150 said:


> i asked him about them awhile back...that is where i get the husky and dolmar adapters from.


Yea, I knew you got some from him. He's probably been busy and not had a chance to get it drawn up.


----------



## fordf150

he is the go to guy for these and makes some really impressive stuff. i figured he was busy and when cannon told me they had them in the works i figured they would save some headaches so i didnt pursue it any further with him.


----------



## Homelite410

I'm here Nate. You know my pricing is better. I will get one done this Friday.


----------



## Homelite410

Drawing is modified per Nate, will write program tomorrow.


----------



## fordf150

Just so you guys know what i asked for and can chime in with any reason that it is a bad idea here is what i told him.

Here is the reason i say make them like the husky but with 8mm.

I measured various D176 mount saws today. Early XL-12. Homelite XL-800/850. Poulan 3400. Poulan 5200. Lombard Cyclone. Echo CS500VL. Pioneer 11-60. They all come up as being around 1.556" outside edge to outside edge. They all fit these "S" stud spacer clips that were once common for adapting a D096/D196/UXL bar onto an A176/D176 mount saw. "Eccentric"

echo 6700 "cut4fun"

and 8000 measures 1.894 outside to outside "rmotoman"

echo 590/600/620 is 1.885
Dolmar small mount is 1.630

husky styled will make them fit a large variety 8mm stud saws. may run into the same problem that i had with the husky adapter on the 7900 but on this adapter i think it will be worth the trade off. 





and if you havent seen the husky adapter i am referring to...http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/products/husqvarna-to-stihl-bar-adapter


----------



## Homelite410

Nice adapter Nate! Lol...


----------



## fordf150

Homelite410 said:


> Nice adapter Nate! Lol...


i only buy product from the best


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you. I am glad that you have faith in me!


----------



## fordf150

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you. I am glad that you have faith in me!


anyone that has held one of your adapters in their hand can see the quality difference between it and lesser quality parts....want an example...http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/products/cannon-bar-adapter-husqvarna-to-stihl-bar-adapter the cannon adapters I'm sure work fine but they cut theirs out with a laser and the rough edges of a laser cut are still visible(my camera needs replaced so you might not be able to see the rough edges).


----------



## Homelite410

I could up my game n make them ss. But that's twice the cost in steel.


----------



## fordf150

Homelite410 said:


> I could up my game n make them ss. But that's twice the cost in steel.


what are you making them out of now? they are hard and hold up very well. also dont seem to get the surface rust like others i have had in the past.


----------



## Homelite410

1018 CFS.


----------



## hoskvarna

Homelite410 said:


> 1018 CFS.


Ok Mike,to common joe whats that mean?
Ive been welding for 25+years but Im no metalurjust.
thanks


----------



## Big Block

Homelite410 said:


> I could up my game n make them ss. But that's twice the cost in steel.



What mill are you running? I worked in a machine shop for a while as an operator I i was never given the chance to learn to program.


----------



## Homelite410

1018 low carbon cold formed steel. 

I run a 1997 Mazak vtc 16-A cat 40, 24 tool magazine with Mitsubishi control. X Y Z all move on the column and the table stays stationary.


----------



## MustangMike

At the risk of the wrath of Thor, I would like to see a 362 C in the mix also.

It has an inboard clutch, and a VG air filtration system, so if you get a chance, run one and provide your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## BGE541

MustangMike said:


> At the risk of the wrath of Thor, I would like to see a 362 C in the mix also.
> 
> It has an inboard clutch, and a VG air filtration system, so if you get a chance, run one and provide your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah that would be cool. No one around here I know has one so if anyone wants to send one to run ill gladly review it


----------



## fordf150

Just so you guys know what i asked for and can chime in with any reason that it is a bad idea here is what i told him.

Here is the reason i say make them like the husky but with 8mm.

I measured various D176 mount saws today. Early XL-12. Homelite XL-800/850. Poulan 3400. Poulan 5200. Lombard Cyclone. Echo CS500VL. Pioneer 11-60. They all come up as being around 1.556" outside edge to outside edge. They all fit these "S" stud spacer clips that were once common for adapting a D096/D196/UXL bar onto an A176/D176 mount saw. "Eccentric"

echo 6700 "cut4fun"

and 8000 measures 1.894 outside to outside "rmotoman"

echo 590/600/620 is 1.885
Dolmar small mount is 1.630

husky styled will make them fit a large variety 8mm stud saws. may run into the same problem that i had with the husky adapter on the 7900 but on this adapter i think it will be worth the trade off.





and if you havent seen the husky adapter i am referring to...http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/products/husqvarna-to-stihl-bar-adapter



Any comments? Any thing i am not thinking about with the way this will fit? I know on some saws the adapter will be a bit long and the the mounting slot in the bar will need modified. Before i end up with another 40 useless adapters ( the cannon echo adapters) please speak up with anything i am not thinking about.


----------



## fordf150

BTW guys...Thanks allot. I am seriously considering selling my mastermind ported 6100 and replace it with a 620PW. I keep looking at it sitting on the shelf all lonely and stuff. It needs a loving home where it can have a purpose.


----------



## rattler362

They run good Nate.


----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> They run good Nate.


Id buy one


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Id buy one



Just one


----------



## Idahonative

I might be a little off the current subject here but got a new addition for the 620p. Earlier in this thread, Reed posted some vids of his 620 running a 27" bar (or 28", not sure). It was impressive to say the least.

I've been wanting to add a 28" saw to my lineup for the rare occasion that we run into some bigger wood. Been keeping my eye out for a used 372xp but haven't ran across the right saw. After seeing how Reed's 620 pulled that bar, I think I'm going to hold off on that until I explore this avenue. My 20" and 24" bars will comfortably handle 90% of the softwood we cut but it would be nice to have the option to go bigger when the opportunity presents itself. If it works like he has demonstrated, I guess I owe Reed a cold one for saving me a good chunk of change. Unfortunately, it will be a few months before my schedule lets up to try it out.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

due to the types of wood here i run a 24'' GB hard nose with a full skip semi chisel chain.
turn the oiler to max, stumping trees in my part is awful since some are in a creek/river bed they like to suck up all kinds of crap.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Dang bad timing. I sold a ms362cm a few months ago and would have loved to participate in a comparison.


----------



## MustangMike

You should get an award for your Avatar!


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> I might be a little off the current subject here but got a new addition for the 620p. Earlier in this thread, Reed posted some vids of his 620 running a 27" bar (or 28", not sure). It was impressive to say the least.
> 
> I've been wanting to add a 28" saw to my lineup for the rare occasion that we run into some bigger wood. Been keeping my eye out for a used 372xp but haven't ran across the right saw. After seeing how Reed's 620 pulled that bar, I think I'm going to hold off on that until I explore this avenue. My 20" and 24" bars will comfortably handle 90% of the softwood we cut but it would be nice to have the option to go bigger when the opportunity presents itself. If it works like he has demonstrated, I guess I owe Reed a cold one for saving me a good chunk of change. Unfortunately, it will be a few months before my schedule lets up to try it out.



You aren't that far away you are more then welcome to come run whatever I have... Any I like my beer to look like oil ran 20,000 miles straight from an old diesel truck lol I really like the 620 with the 27" bar I might just leave it on there cause it pulls it just like it pulls the 20".... hard.


----------



## BGE541

bag-o-donuts said:


> Dang bad timing. I sold a ms362cm a few months ago and would have loved to participate in a comparison.


Where you been man?! We will have to get together and cut some wood.


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> You aren't that far away you are more then welcome to come run whatever I have... Any I like my beer to look like oil ran 20,000 miles straight from an old diesel truck lol I really like the 620 with the 27" bar I might just leave it on there cause it pulls it just like it pulls the 20".... hard.



A guiness man are you ?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

shew i change my oil at 10,000 miles in my truck. and it is not as black as what you are talking about haha.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> A guiness man are you ?


Guiness is alright but I prefer a more exotic if possible lol Dragons Tooth, Night Owl (albeit not that dark) anda few others... But even that's a rare event.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i prefer sweet tea or the occasional coke cola or pepsi


----------



## cedarshark

Had a chance last weekend to run my 620P next to my 044. Both saws w/ 20" bars and sharp chains cutting 1" cookies off the same dead cedar. My daughter in law uses the cookies (sanded and urethaned) in her wedding venue business. Not real stressfull on either saw but that dead cedar was pretty hard. I was proud of that 620P....stayed right with the 044. The extra 10 cc in the 044 gave it a slight edge but not much. Both great saws.


----------



## BGE541

Usually its unsweetened tea or water for me.

Anywhoo... the Echo parts are in and im going to go pick them up in a bit, cut on some trees then come back here and throw the 620 together!


----------



## Homelite410

here you go Nate, #1


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> Usually its unsweetened tea or water for me.
> 
> Anywhoo... the Echo parts are in and im going to go pick them up in a bit, cut on some trees then come back here and throw the 620 together!


Unsweetened is so wrong lol


----------



## BGE541

DAMN!!! Echo switched the inserts on the gas tank that the carb bolts thread into so get this thing 99% of the way together and BAM! broke the thread insert and gas tank... come on lol but het I like running the 371XP so who cares


----------



## rattler362

Oh man that sucks Reed


----------



## porsche965

cedarshark said:


> Had a chance last weekend to run my 620P next to my 044. Both saws w/ 20" bars and sharp chains cutting 1" cookies off the same dead cedar. My daughter in law uses the cookies (sanded and urethaned) in her wedding venue business. Not real stressfull on either saw but that dead cedar was pretty hard. I was proud of that 620P....stayed right with the 044. The extra 10 cc in the 044 gave it a slight edge but not much. Both great saws.



How large was the dead cedar in diameter?


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the adapter all done.








However the screwhead pulls thru the existing slot. Is there any interest bolting the adapter to the bar cover? Please let me know.




Or like this with screw head in the counter bore? What so you all think?



any input is much appreciated.


----------



## awol

.....Freedom is good, leave it free!

That saw looks kinda familiar?


----------



## Homelite410

Should be sold next week..


----------



## awol

It doesn't fit in real well with those red saws, huh?!


----------



## Homelite410

I wouldn't kick it out of the cabinet tho. If n it was a creamsickle then yes it'd have to go.....


----------



## BGE541

Looks great whats the going rate on the adaptors?


----------



## fordf150

Looks good to me. No interest from me in having it screwed to the clutch cover. That just seems like a pain the A++!


----------



## Homelite410

BGE541 said:


> Looks great whats the going rate on the adaptors?


Since Nate was the driving force, I will have him sell the first ones to all of you here on the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Sell? Lol I thought you would send each one to test.


----------



## Big_Wood

reed, just curious. is that orange high heat silicone you used on the base of your echo there? you need an anaerobic sealant for that application. silicone will work but not forever. i should also point out that 2 strokes aren't built to take heat. 4 strokes actually run much much hotter. to much heat in a 2 stroke and that's when things start cooking together, kinda like that 372.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

I use loctite 515 it comes in a 300ml tube it is really wonderful stuff permatex moto seal is great also.


----------



## fordf150

515 518 or Honda bond depending on what I'm doing


----------



## fordf150

BGE541 said:


> Whats missing here? Figured while I replace the tank and other goodies why not... squish now at .027" View attachment 439159





westcoaster90 said:


> reed, just curious. is that orange high heat silicone you used on the base of your echo there? you need an anaerobic sealant for that application. silicone will work but not forever. i should also point out that 2 strokes aren't built to take heat. 4 strokes actually run much much hotter. to much heat in a 2 stroke and that's when things start cooking together, kinda like that 372.


How did we all miss that


----------



## BGE541

Its Dirko...

http://www.elring.de/fileadmin/Date...e_Dichtmassen/Dirko_HT/Elring_Dirko_HT_en.pdf


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Its Dirko...
> 
> http://www.elring.de/fileadmin/Date...e_Dichtmassen/Dirko_HT/Elring_Dirko_HT_en.pdf



Porsche uses it. If it's good enough for them I''m pretty sure it'll be ok for chainsaws as well.


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Porsche uses it. If it's good enough for them I''m pretty sure it'll be ok for chainsaws as well.


When you headed out this way?


----------



## Big Block

So I welded up that hole in my muffler. Much more tolerable noise wise. I'm going to add a second port now right out the front when I get some time. As of now it's a stock muffler with the rear facing baffle cut out of the deflector.


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> So I welded up that hole in my muffler. Much more tolerable noise wise. I'm going to add a second port now right out the front when I get some time. As of now it's a stock muffler with the rear facing baffle cut out of the deflector.


I don't understand, you want it to be quiet? lol


----------



## Big Block

I was at the point I was wearing plugs and muffs. It was fun for a while I think a dp would be an equal performance gain without rattling my brain


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> When you headed out this way?



Haha...the more pressing question is, when are you going to get those vids loaded on here?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Haha...the more pressing question is, when are you going to get those vids loaded on here?



Ha, well lets say the parts orders are running me in circles... got a new tank, came out that it doesn't have the same carb bolt holes as the other (original tank) they not use a steel insert which is important because it was THE WRONG THREAD PITCH!!! Talk about lame... so brought it back my dealer is coving it and new carb bolt for me... Meanwhile I soldered the old tank together then uses JB Weld Water or whatever that stuff is called (curing now) so hopefully I can use a tank sometime this year. Also needed to order an extra AV spring and a plastic piece that I left on BigBlocks Full Wrap that I guess I needed to mount the half wrap!!! So that's my reason, what's yours?  I know your busy but just got a Echo 310 for my buddy as his little saw and rebuilding this 455 Rancher so both are getting some love...


----------



## ffchewy17

Any one purchased the bar mount adaptor from Homelite410? I'm looking to mount an Oregon reduced weight bar at 28" 3/8 .063 283RWDD025. It's a Stihl mount for my current ms461. I know it's a lot of bar for the saw, but I want it mainly for in tree removals. I tried a new Stihl 362 and was not impressed at all for the price. Looking pretty hard at the CS 620PW.

Thanks


----------



## Homelite410

ffchewy17 said:


> Any one purchased the bar mount adaptor from Homelite410? I'm looking to mount an Oregon reduced weight bar at 28" 3/8 .063 283RWDD025. It's a Stihl mount for my current ms461. I know it's a lot of bar for the saw, but I want it mainly for in tree removals. I tried a new Stihl 362 and was not impressed at all for the price. Looking pretty hard at the CS 620PW.
> 
> Thanks


Contact Nate (ford f150), I'm shipping them out today.


----------



## ffchewy17

Thank you


----------



## Homelite410

I'd be more than happy to send you one but I will not take business from my customer!


----------



## BGE541

@fordf150 

You going to offer the bar adaptors on here? (This thread?)


----------



## fordf150

I am going to get my hands on some and show off my new 620PW with a 20" total super bar for a week or so then i will post the adapters for sale.


----------



## Homelite410

fordf150 said:


> I am going to get my hands on some and show off my new 620PW with a 20" total super bar for a week or so then i will post the adapters for sale.


They are in the mail Nate!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

sorry to say guys i sold my old man the 590 he needed a felling saw and im not really at a loss he seems excited by it i let it go cheap 
but he is my old man.


----------



## fordf150

What do you think?


----------



## hoskvarna

Sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche965

I want to hear what Nate thinks once he sinks this bad boy in some hard wood since he has a 6100.


----------



## fordf150

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bar-adapter-sale.285145/ here is the link for the adapters. I listed all the adapters i have and added free shipping if you take 2 adapters. I was going to post them in here and decided i didnt want to clutter this thread up with me hocking my crap errrr uh fine merchandise.


----------



## Big Block

Looks awesome


----------



## Idahonative

fordf150 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 444257
> View attachment 444258



I think I'm in love.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I think i still like my 2260[emoji1]


----------



## fordf150

We will find out how i like the 620pw. my 2260 only lasted a couple months. the 590 lasted a couple months. 6400 has already been around for a couple months but will probably go down the road to a local guy this fall(already have a 7900 and soon to have a 7910H so no real need for a 6400). the 6100 is getting ready to head down the road after almost 2 yrs. yes i liked it that much that i kept it for 2 yrs. If the 620 makes it more than a couple months you can consider it a victory for echo. If i dont like them or they dont impress me they go down the road pretty quickly. smooth, easy starting, trouble free are mandatory items for me....if it fails in any one of those categories it is gone.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Different uses need different saws. What didn't you like about the 2260?


----------



## fordf150

KenJax Tree said:


> Different uses need different saws. What didn't you like about the 2260?


vibration. felt smooth while running it and when i got done using it 5 minutes later my hands started tingling. randomly it would take 10 pulls or so to start when it was warm. worthless bucking spikes.

Edit just to be clear.

I never even looked into the 10 pull warm starts because it was so random that it didnt concern me that much so it may have just needed more time on it for autotune to settle in since i have never heard back from the proud new owner of it. The vibes were what killed that saw for me along with the absolutely worthless spikes.


----------



## noshow74

fordf150 said:


> vibration. felt smooth while running it and when i got done using it 5 minutes later my hands started tingling. randomly it would take 10 pulls or so to start when it was warm. worthless bucking spikes.
> 
> Edit just to be clear.
> 
> I never even looked into the 10 pull warm starts because it was so random that it didnt concern me that much so it may have just needed more time on it for autotune to settle in since i have never heard back from the proud new owner of it. The vibes were what killed that saw for me along with the absolutely worthless spikes.


My 550xp takes 8 pulls to start. Very annoying. Think it's going on Craigslist soon. Doesn't do anything for me anymore and I hate an outboard clutch. I bought a junkie 044 for less than $300 that starts in 4 pulls.

Might try a 5105. Never had a dolmar.


----------



## fordf150

I hate the outboard clutches as well. Can't remove the power head if the bar gets pinched and they sure are a pain if you start noodling. That 2260 started in 4 pulls cold every time and 1 warm unless it through a fit. Then it was 6-12 pulls. I almost had to nitpick that 2260 to find problems except for the starting issue. The vibes were just me because everyone else that has run one thinks they are very smooth


----------



## porsche965

I've had successful re-starts by stopping the 550/562 with the choke. Then re-starting in the "high idle" position if warm, choke again if cold. Otherwise I was almost ready to sell them both. Seems like they run so efficient and lean that the extra shot of fuel helps the re-start.


----------



## fordf150

porsche965 said:


> I've had successful re-starts by stopping the 550/562 with the choke. Then re-starting in the "high idle" position if warm, choke again if cold. Otherwise I was almost ready to sell them both. Seems like they run so efficient and lean that the extra shot of fuel helps the re-start.


Try that with a dolly and you'll have it so flooded you won't ever get it restarted


----------



## porsche965

You are so correct Nate. Thanks.


----------



## Idahonative

fordf150 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 444257
> View attachment 444258



Do you plan to MM and tab delete your new 620p?


----------



## fordf150

Stay bone stock for awhile. Probably for as long as I can stand it. It will be a demo Saw as well as my personal saw. 

If it is boring to run then that will change things a bit


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my only 2260 complaint......




failed to reset the decomp after it popped. Compression is bumped and it was 25° outside. Dealer replaced no questions asked, and keeps one on hand for me.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

That 620 looks dead sexy man.


----------



## fordf150

FYI. I just installed a total super bar on a 590. The adjuster holes need enlarged. The 620 and 590 use a different adjuster pin and the 590 one is larger with a slight taper to it. It will only go half way through the adjuster hole before bottoming out and if the bar nuts are tightened i bet it will result in a broke clutch cover.


----------



## Homelite410

Good info Nate!


----------



## Chris J.

I had a line on an Echo CS590 that was supposedly (I never actually saw it) new, never used, for $200.00.

Today I hit a couple of pawn shops and wound up with a barely used--former Home Depot saw--Makita DCS6421 for $230.00 out the door.

My thinking is the Dolmar/Makita has more upgrade options should they be wanted or needed. As for parts being hard to get, the usual consumables shouldn't be a problem, and I'm not worried about dealer support for a no warranty used saw that won't be used professionally.


----------



## nitehawk55

porsche965 said:


> I've had successful re-starts by stopping the 550/562 with the choke. Then re-starting in the "high idle" position if warm, choke again if cold. Otherwise I was almost ready to sell them both. Seems like they run so efficient and lean that the extra shot of fuel helps the re-start.



The high idle alone should fix the hard start . My Husky dealer says that's the secret with these AT saws .


----------



## noshow74

nitehawk55 said:


> The high idle alone should fix the hard start . My Husky dealer says that's the secret with these AT saws .


My issues are cold starts. It took 9 pulls the other day. Only one when it's hot. Oh and of course it's out of warranty lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB

How smooth is the 620. How does the AV compare to a stihl 029?


----------



## fordf150

Not much comparison between an old rubber A/V 029 and the spring av of the 620. Most any quality saw with spring A/V will be much much better than the old rubber A/V saws of the past. They should also be less maintenance over the life of the saw


----------



## Idahonative

fordf150 said:


> Not much comparison between an old rubber A/V 029 and the spring av of the 620. Most any quality saw with spring A/V will be much much better than the old rubber A/V saws of the past. They should also be less maintenance over the life of the saw



Have you had time to run your 620...how's it working for you?


----------



## fordf150

No time to run it yet. Spent this weekend making hay. Finished up the last of it last night. I should be able to get back to cutting this week sometime if I can get caught up in the shop


----------



## porsche965

Would you happen to have a stock 6100 to compare it to?


----------



## fordf150

I will have. I'm running a new one breaking it in before I hand it off to it's new owner. I will have his old saw as a demo unit for a bit. I can probably run them side by side.


----------



## nitehawk55

I'm going to give Echo Canada a call and see if the President will swing me a deal ,he was head of sales at Stihl when I was with Stihl .
I'd like to compare the 620 and he may help me out with that , I'll see


----------



## cedarshark

Can't wait to hear the result of that faceoff.


----------



## fordf150

Haven't had time to run anything lately. Last weekend I made hay all weekend and this weekend I have been in bed sick. Later this week I should have a stock 6100 in my hands that is broken in. That should make a good comparison.


----------



## CoreyB

fordf150 said:


> Later this week I should have a stock 6100 in my hands that is broken in. That should make a good comparison.


I would love to see a very detailed comparison between the echo 620 and dolmar 6100


----------



## porsche965

What's the old saying....."race on Sunday, sell on Monday?"


----------



## porsche965

Nate,
You've got an audience!


----------



## fordf150

porsche965 said:


> Nate,
> You've got an audience!


That's not always a good thing.


----------



## Big Block

Off topic but had to post it. Came across it on Pandora.


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> How smooth is the 620. How does the AV compare to a stihl 029?


Very smooth, no complaints...


----------



## Homelite410

So Nate, how do we get our hands on a 1210?


----------



## Springy

Good evening fellas, I'm trying find out if the echo 620p is a clamshell design? It may have been covered already but I have not been able to pull it up with the search feature. Thanks


----------



## Idahonative

Springy said:


> Good evening fellas, I'm trying find out if the echo 620p is a clamshell design? It may have been covered already but I have not been able to pull it up with the search feature. Thanks



NOT a clamshell.


----------



## Springy

Thank you sir. I'm trying to find a 60cc saw to add to the arsenal. I've been reading this thread on and of for days. Thanks again.


----------



## cobey

Springy said:


> Thank you sir. I'm trying to find a 60cc saw to add to the arsenal. I've been reading this thread on and of for days. Thanks again.


You will like it....... good pro built saws


----------



## bikemike

I can say echo does have a awesome av system on the 2 saws I own


----------



## echoshawn

I've been a proponent of this series echo since joining. Faced a lot of ridicule in the beginning too. I'm glad to see they're getting some love now! My 600p is my primary go to saw.


----------



## fordf150

Well 4 tanks thru the 620 today. Short version is that it will be hanging around and left bone stock so I can use it as a demo saw. 

Overall very smooth and even though it is quite a bit heavier than the 6100 it is less tiring to use. 

I have a video of it and the ported 6100 that I will upload to YouTube tomorrow and post here. Don't get any ideas...felt like the 6100 was faster but no way to really even make a comparison. 6100 had a1lm chain that I sharpened and set the drags at .050. Echo has out of the box vanguard. Don't laugh...I have tons of this stuff since every saw comes with it and nobody wants it. Both saws had been used quite a bit so chain on both were starting to get dull


----------



## porsche965

Less tiring in what way? While in use or what you felt like when setting the saw down?


----------



## fordf150

More comfortable to use...maybe. balanced better? Can't really explain it. I am usually whipped after 3 or 4 tanks thru the 6100. 4 tanks thru the 620 and I was just getting started. 620pw is heavier than a 6100 but yet in use it doesn't feel heavy at all. I didn't do extreme amount of limbing today(cutting standing dead ash, hickory, and a few quakin aspen) but had to clear the under growth on new skid trail which was couple hundred yards long


----------



## fordf150

Btw...of topic but Friday I got my fall order in and handled the 490 for the first time. It's a 500p for $350. Seriously worth a look if your in the market for 50cc saw.


----------



## cobey

Took my 590 to Kentucky yesterday.... did cant races with
The 24" bar and one of Alan's very aggressive race chains
If I hadn't messed up and pushed my last cut I would have won my first race
..... no it wouldn't win the class that is a very tough 4 cube class......
But it would have been cool to win a race.......
Put a different chain on and put it threw 36" of hard oak
Not bad for 59 cc. AWOL's port job helps it ALOT
And it oils the 24" bar well


----------



## porsche965

fordf150 said:


> Btw...of topic but Friday I got my fall order in and handled the 490 for the first time. It's a 500p for $350. Seriously worth a look if your in the market for 50cc saw.



I had a 500p and wish not I hadn't sold it, or gave it away in this instance to a boy scout camp. Anyway, the 500P was $450 or so if I remember correctly and reminded me of the solid old 028, lower rpms and lot's of torque. Air filtration was great as well.

Seems like Echo is waking up and getting serious with some of their models


----------



## fordf150

Echo is really making some solid models that are priced right. That 490 looks to be a great value. The 590 we already know is. 620 proved it's worth to me today. They just reduced the price on the 355T. 400 is $299 in value pack form. I would say echo is looking to gain market share and doing it with affordable well built units.


----------



## porsche965

Back to the 620. I think that a narrower bodied saw makes me feel as though it is less bulk. The 6100 is a bit wider because of the Easy Start (which works very well) but just feels larger than it actually is. Add in a wrap and you would feel like you are toting a Stihl 441 around all day. My 6100 is a great saw but is on the borderline of a 70cc saw to me in how it feels, and that is without a wrap handle. 
The torque is great on the 6100 and if a stock 620 can match that with better energy left by the end of the day what's not to like?


----------



## porsche965

Totally agree on Echo's effort to give a great value to their saw line up. In the past they had too many models priced too closely to each other. Get the game on with more of a Pro Line Up and watch their sales increase. Mag cases are the foundation to their objectives. Price is equally important, and they are spot on with their new models with both.


----------



## porsche965

Nate, how did the torque feel with the 620?


----------



## fordf150

20" bar doesn't work it in anything I cut today.


----------



## CoreyB

Boy you guys make me feel like I really need a new saw. Lol now I just have to sell my awesome 029 to help fund it.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/faithful-old-girl.285739/


----------



## porsche965

Ford f150 is the guy!


----------



## rattler362

The 600 and the 620 have some great timing# stock they truly are stout Reeds with a 20inb/c is impressive.


----------



## jughead500

rattler362 said:


> The 600 and the 620 have some great timing# stock they truly are stout Reeds with a 20inb/c is impressive.


non believers don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

jughead500 said:


> non believers don't wanna hear it.


don't you have a McCullough to be running


----------



## jughead500

jakewells said:


> don't you have a McCullough to be running


actually i do.wish i still had my 600p


----------



## noshow74

fordf150 said:


> Echo is really making some solid models that are priced right. That 490 looks to be a great value. The 590 we already know is. 620 proved it's worth to me today. They just reduced the price on the 355T. 400 is $299 in value pack form. I would say echo is looking to gain market share and doing it with affordable well built units.


So the 355 is $300 now? How much for a 271? I don't need a top handle but I want one lol. I also want to try a 490.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150

355T $349


----------



## bikemike

Oh yeah echo will make a showing for top handle saw for sure it's not in the durability but the performance and balance of the top handles is great I won't trade my 360t for any 201 and husky is a performer but the balance sucks


----------



## fordf150




----------



## CoreyB

I see a thousand questions in your future. You feel the echo is smoother?


----------



## fordf150

I didnt watch the video till just now. Sound doesnt match and I didnt do such a good job at getting the log in the center of the video. Log rolling around. Guess thats why i am a grease monkey instead of a filmmaker. 

It is smooth but idk if its any better A/V than the 6100.


----------



## swatbwana

Dolmar looked smoother cut quicker and sounded like it had more RPM in cut


----------



## cobey

fordf150 said:


> Well 4 tanks thru the 620 today. Short version is that it will be hanging around and left bone stock so I can use it as a demo saw.
> 
> Overall very smooth and even though it is quite a bit heavier than the 6100 it is less tiring to use.
> 
> I have a video of it and the ported 6100 that I will upload to YouTube tomorrow and post here. Don't get any ideas...felt like the 6100 was faster but no way to really even make a comparison. 6100 had a1lm chain that I sharpened and set the drags at .050. Echo has out of the box vanguard. Don't laugh...I have tons of this stuff since every saw comes with it and nobody wants it. Both saws had been used quite a bit so chain on both were starting to get dull


I hates me some vanguard, it keeps showing up on used saws I get.
Have you found a good way to do the rakers after its 1st sharpening?


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I hates me some vanguard, it keeps showing up on used saws I get.
> Have you found a good way to do the rakers after its 1st sharpening?


I hate vanguard as well but I freehand the depth gauges or I bet with a dremel and a slicer wheel, you could cut the "L" off them.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I hate vanguard as well but I freehand the depth gauges or I bet with a dremel and a slicer wheel, you could cut the "L" off them.


I got a brand new one in a box, and a couple used one's, I have though about 
Cutting the L off , just didn't know if any one has tried


----------



## Deleted member 83629

If i get any saw with vanguard chain i throw the chain in the junk metal bin and put a nice 23RS stihl or oregon 72LGX on there
im not wasting my time with that ridiculous chain.


----------



## bikemike

Is that the new cheep Oregon chain. If so I cut off the rolled over rakers and put chain on my sharpener backwards and got rid of anti kick back. It cuts real good now. The folded over rakers sure create a lot of drag in a cut. My chain now runs fast cuts fast and I like it. I'd buy Carlton full chisle as a replacement for my echo now cause I have had great luck with Carlton full chiz 


cobey said:


> I got a brand new one in a box, and a couple used one's, I have though about
> Cutting the L off , just didn't know if any one has tried


----------



## Deleted member 83629

well the vanguard is not new it has been out for at least 5 yrs. i tried carlton chain but the inconsistency made me go to a different brand.
i had trouble with the rakers not being exact and the chain would chatter like crazy.


----------



## bikemike

I haven't had that problem I can't remember what chain I have been getting but I get a lot of lifeatures out of it and holds a sharp for a while I have my chains made up at gerlachs and Rosemount saw n tool


jakewells said:


> well the vanguard is not new it has been out for at least 5 yrs. i tried carlton chain but the inconsistency made me go to a different brand.
> i had trouble with the rakers not being exact and the chain would chatter like crazy.


----------



## bikemike

Guess IL use Oregon but I use that for brush clearing and buckthorn and only sharpen them a few time before they get tossed out


----------



## cobey

jakewells said:


> well the vanguard is not new it has been out for at least 5 yrs. i tried carlton chain but the inconsistency made me go to a different brand.
> i had trouble with the rakers not being exact and the chain would chatter like crazy.


I have been selling 3/8 full chisel Carlton for a while
I have not had any like that yet......


----------



## cobey

I like LGX and LPX


----------



## bikemike

cobey said:


> I have been selling 3/8 full chisel Carlton for a while
> I have not had any like that yet......


----------



## bikemike

cobey said:


> I have been selling 3/8 full chisel Carlton for a while
> I have not had any like that yet......


 only thing I wish carlton had was lo pro 3/8 chain for top handle saw and small displacement saws a micro replica of the full chiz that they already produce. I personally think it's the best bang for the buck very little chain stretch and they don't need a come plating to keep and hold a edge


----------



## cobey

jakewells said:


> If i get any saw with vanguard chain i throw the chain in the junk metal bin and put a nice 23RS stihl or oregon 72LGX on there
> im not wasting my time with that ridiculous chain.


That's my problem I hate to waste time on safety chain.....
Last winter I debumped some chains it works good but it wasted alot of time


----------



## bikemike

cobey said:


> I have been selling 3/8 full chisel Carlton for a while
> I have not had any like that yet......


 only thing I wish carlton had was lo pro 3/8 chain for top handle saw and small displacement saws a micro replica of the full chiz that they already produce. I personally think it's the best bang for the buck very little chain stretch and they don't need a crome plating to keep and hold a edge


----------



## cobey

bikemike said:


> only thing I wish carlton had was lo pro 3/8 chain for top handle saw and small displacement saws a micro replica of the full chiz that they already produce. I personally think it's the best bang for the buck very little chain stretch and they don't need a come plating to keep and hold a edge


That would be cool


----------



## bikemike

Yeah safety chain sucks and chatters like crazy just think if you didn't have a anti vibe saw


----------



## fordf150

i dont mind the vanguard chain new out of the box but after a couple sharpenings it becomes worthless without some work put into them drags.


----------



## fordf150

swatbwana said:


> Dolmar looked smoother cut quicker and sounded like it had more RPM in cut


i would hope so. echo was tuned to 13k at the start of the day and had the out of the box vanguard chain. dolly is ported with hand filed A1LM. Dolly should have spanked it by a large margin. I was impressed by the rpms the echo held and even when i was cutting those trees down i could really lever on it and it didnt dog down.


----------



## rattler362

The 6100 looks stout but it dident look that much faster than the 620. The 620 has a bunch of torque

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

bikemike said:


> only thing I wish carlton had was lo pro 3/8 chain for top handle saw and small displacement saws a micro replica of the full chiz that they already produce. I personally think it's the best bang for the buck very little chain stretch and they don't need a crome plating to keep and hold a edge


Do you not like the PS3 or is it P3 lo pro stihl chisel chain?


----------



## bikemike

I like stihl lo pro I need to get one for my 360t


Homelite410 said:


> Do you not like the PS3 or is it P3 lo pro stihl chisel chain?


----------



## swatbwana

Get an echo it does look like a good saw if they can keep the price competitive and come up on the horsepower from their older models I have a dolmar 5105 and people are always comparing it to the 346 husky I've cut side by side with the Huskies when they wear a 16 inch chain and mine has an 18 inch chain everyone is always impressed with the torque my saw has after running there so I must admit I'm a big guy and find the ergonomics on the Husky a little too cramped.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Homelite410 said:


> Do you not like the PS3 or is it P3 lo pro stihl chisel chain?


p3 isn't available in my parts otherwise i would try it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its 63PS3/63PS the "S" means Super like on RS.

Order it on Ebay Jake, i've ordered a few loops from there before it was available here.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Homelite410 said:


> Do you not like the PS3 or is it P3 lo pro stihl chisel chain?


Its awesome chain[emoji106] my Dolmar 421 wears PS but the top handles wear PS3 with the bumper link but still isn't safety chain IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

sounds like a nice chain chisel to boot should make my little cs 400 fly through the wood. i just found it on baileys and amazon.
im currently using oregon vxl chain on the little echo and it seems like nice chain.


----------



## KenJax Tree

He makes it off the roll, just let him know how many dl you need. He is the Piltz guy that runs 32" bars on the MS 250 that everyone talks about on here but he is legit.
http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=S...6.m2428.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xstihl+ps&sqp=stihl+ps


----------



## KenJax Tree

jakewells said:


> sounds like a nice chain chisel to boot should make my little cs 400 fly through the wood. i just found it on baileys and amazon.
> im currently using oregon vxl chain on the little echo and it seems like nice chain.


I use 63PM for semi chisel, but VXL is nice too


----------



## CoreyB

I have a question I figured I would ask here vs starting a new thread. Plus seems like this got un stickyed.
I got to hold and even start a cs 600p. My question for those with first hand knowledge is the AV and ergonomics the same as the 620 pw. This one had a plastic handle as well.


----------



## rattler362

Corey I ported a 600 not long and a 620 and if I remember right they are the same I think.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150

590/600/620 share almost all the external components so A/V and ergonomics should be the same but in my hands the the 620 is a much smoother saw. A/V was one of the reasons i didnt like the 590 but the 620 is smooth. Considering they share the same rear handle, A/V mounts....i am either on crack or the porting really changes the feedback through the handles.


----------



## Ozarker 1

I, too, found the 620 to have noticeably less vibration than the 590. Both saws were stock.


----------



## swatbwana

Could it be the plastic top handle of the 590

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150

swatbwana said:


> Could it be the plastic top handle of the 590
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I am sure that a solid plastic handle transfers more vibes than the aluminum handle wrapped in rubber but to me it was more than just that.


----------



## Four Paws

How did this thread become un-stickied?

Did someone stop paying extra?


----------



## CoreyB

Four Paws said:


> How did this thread become un-stickied?
> 
> Did someone stop paying extra?


Rent was past due. It got evicted! To re sticky it say three hail huskies and four saint stihls.. lol


----------



## rattler362

bump!


----------



## svk

Four Paws said:


> How did this thread become un-stickied?


This thread gets daily traffic, therefore no need to be a sticky.


----------



## SawTroll

It was high time it was "un-sticked" - as for a large part it works like a free(?) advertisement when such a thread is a sticky!


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> It was high time it was "un-sticked" - as for a large part it works like a free(?) advertisement when such a thread is a sticky!



Which Echo chainsaws fully deserve!


----------



## SawTroll

Chris J. said:


> Which Echo chainsaws fully deserve!




No brand deserves that.


----------



## Big Block

bump


----------



## Deleted member 83629

bump bang boom.


----------



## jughead500

bump for the troll


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i want this CS 680 and i want that BAR!!!


----------



## Big Block

That's a total bar right?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

not sure but i want it. either echo overseas used total or sugihara.


----------



## jughead500

6:15 bump


----------



## swatbwana

This thread is like dominoes it delivers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500

oh yeah guys.guess what?





































bump!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

jughead500 said:


> oh yeah guys.guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump!



You don't say.


----------



## jughead500

Yeap Echos are qualified for multiple daily advertisement. They're just that awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

jughead500 said:


> Yeap Echos are qualified for multiple daily advertisement. They're just that awesome!


you remind me of mike from maine.


----------



## jughead500

Oh no 362's suck.lol

(This is all of course all in jest) i have never ran a 362 but if they are like the 036/360 i'm sure they are awesome.


----------



## Ronaldo

jakewells said:


> i want this CS 680 and i want that BAR!!!
> View attachment 450412


Looks like a tsumura (total).


----------



## fordf150

jughead500 said:


> Oh no 362's suck.lol
> 
> (This is all of course all in jest) i have never ran a 362 but if they are like the 036/360 i'm sure they are awesome.


They aren't awesome. Fat turds is the best way to describe them


----------



## jughead500

fordf150 said:


> They aren't awesome. Fat turds is the best way to describe them


Ah ok.kinda like a 441.


----------



## Four Paws

jughead500 said:


> Oh no 362's suck.lol
> 
> (This is all of course all in jest) i have never ran a 362 but if they are like the 036/360 i'm sure they are awesome.



Think of the 362 like an 036 Snackie...


----------



## jughead500

Four Paws said:


> Think of the 362 like an 036 Snackie...


10-4 i'll stick with my 360.


----------



## Big Block

So i'm sitting here looking at my frankin590stien thinking it needs a duel port muffler. I welded up that loud ass gaping hole it is quit but does not run like it did hence me wanting to punch a hole in the front. Pics up as soon as I get it done then video in the woods ASAP.

Yo Reed whats up with the 620 ?


----------



## Big Block

BUMP !!!! just for you SawTroll


----------



## rattler362

Hi Cody how you been? I talked with Reed a wile ago he is a busy young man right now.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

I've been crazy busy. Hunting, moving, fixing broken stuff. It all happened at once just like it always does. How are you ?


----------



## rattler362

Doing fine just been working staying busy.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Best way to stay out of trouble right


----------



## rattler362

Yes Sir sure is.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

About to perform open heart surgery on a echo 330evl gonna make it eat 590's for breakfast  muffler mod and oil seals on the crankshaft.
Been doing ok here in Kentucky just poked the stove full of corn cobs and block wood to keep it decent in the shed its 46 outside wind blowing hard and pouring rain.


----------



## Big Block

46 your lucky it was 91 here and it sucked


----------



## mountainlake

jakewells said:


> About to perform open heart surgery on a echo 330evl gonna make it eat 590's for breakfast  muffler mod and oil seals on the crankshaft.
> Been doing ok here in Kentucky just poked the stove full of corn cobs and block wood to keep it decent in the shed its 46 outside wind blowing hard and pouring rain.
> View attachment 451329



No way is a 330 going too out cut a 590. Steve


----------



## fordf150

teaser for ya. was getting ready to video a couple cuts and got the call i had to go home to watch the boy while the GF take my daughter to the er. not the greatest piece of wood but its what i had handy at the shop.


----------



## CoreyB

I hope your daughter is ok. 
@fordf150 
We can wait for a video.
kids come first. At least in my book.


----------



## Chris J.

fordf150 said:


> ...
> while the GF take my daughter to the er.
> ...



That sounds more important than chainsaws and wood.


----------



## fordf150




----------



## Chris J.

fordf150 said:


>



?


----------



## fordf150

here you go. compare away on these 2 videos. different chain but sharpened to the same angles and same cutter length. actually sharpened one side of both chains without touching the grinder....dressed the wheel and went back around both chains then switched to the other side and repeated that process. both chains are A1LM. 

feeling was that the dolly was faster by me and the guy taking the video but didnt bother to time the cuts.


----------



## fordf150

i posted round 2 with the 6100 but here is round 1 with a little mishap on my tie down.


----------



## Big Block

The dolly looks faster.


----------



## fordf150

double check me but.
6100
cut 1 9.6
cut 2 9.8

620
cut 1 11.19
cut 2 10.77

6100
cut 1 8.7
cut 2 9.2


----------



## KenJax Tree

Echo hearts are breaking all over AS[emoji174] lol

The echo sounds faster


----------



## fordf150

KenJax Tree said:


> Echo hearts are breaking all over AS[emoji174] lol
> 
> The echo sounds faster


It feels slower and my stop watch says it is too. What the video and times dont really show is that in one of those cuts i leaned on it and it didnt loose any rpm.


----------



## KenJax Tree

The 6100 didn't lose RPM or the 620 didn't


----------



## CoreyB

Thank you for the videos. There is not much difference in the time. By my one Mississippi 2 Mississippi ....
I wonder what would happen with a 24 in bar. If the time gap would get closer or farther apart. 
The real question (at least for me) how did they feel back to back. Is one smoother, better balanced, more comfortable to run.
Fast is cool but being able to work longer is important to me.


----------



## Big Block

BOOM!!!!! SHAKALAKA!!!!! BUMP


----------



## nnero

Add in the price, air filtration, av and large fuel and oil tanks and it's easy to see how the 6100 shines. With that being said all the 60cc class saws are great and u can't go wrong either way.


----------



## porsche965

Nate, which would you rather run ALL day?


----------



## Deererainman

fordf150 said:


> teaser for ya. was getting ready to video a couple cuts and got the call i had to go home to watch the boy while the GF take my daughter to the er. not the greatest piece of wood but its what i had handy at the shop.
> 
> View attachment 451685
> View attachment 451686


OK, fordf150. what kind of rig is that? edit: The wheelbarrow with rubber tracks. Looks very cool.

OH, and a S/T bump.


----------



## fordf150

porsche965 said:


> Nate, which would you rather run ALL day?


620PW. 3/4 wrap wins it for me if I'm not the one paying. If I was buying.......6100 for all the reasons @nnero mentions. Can't really go wrong with either one but cheaper, better air filter, longer run times, better fit and finish, nicer controls, more power, better bar mount are all the advantages that the 6100 has. If it wasn't for homelite410 making the bar adapters for the echo I wouldn't even consider it. No bar options and odd DL counts are major turnoffs for me


----------



## fordf150

Deererainman said:


> OK, fordf150. what kind of rig is that? edit: The wheelbarrow with rubber tracks. Looks very cool.
> 
> OH, and a S/T bump.


Kipor Transporter. Absolutely awesome machine. It will go places you can't walk and carry a decent size load doing it. I ran this one up and down a creek bed and it barely knocked the grass down.....I sunk to my ankles walking along behind it. My sales rep dropped it off for me to try out. I sell quite a few of their diesel generators and have been eyeballing one of these for almost a year. Couldn't justify buying one without knowing what they are capable of. Small bed but it expands 6"on each side.


----------



## hoskvarna

Powered by ?
just curious


----------



## fordf150

Kohler CH270


----------



## Deleted member 83629

get the rakers more aggressive on both then compare i want to see how they can handle that.


----------



## Big Block

Bump for troll


----------



## porsche965

Nate, that was a 20" bar correct?

I have an 18" on the 6100 and it is a torque machine for sure.

Also how much are those Kipor Transporter? Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## fordf150

Yes. Those were 20" bars. 

350 transporter is around $2600 
500 transporter w/kohler is $2900 IIRC

Biggest difference on paper is weight capacity. 
350 is 700lbs
500 is 1100lbs


----------



## Big Block

So I switched to 40:1 from 50:1 what a world of difference more responsive more compression faster throttle response and that awesome dirt bike smell I'll never look back. I'm not turning this into an oil thread just reporting what I've found. And.........












Bump for sawturd


----------



## porsche965

What oil are you running? And is this in a CS620?


----------



## Big Block

Echo synthetic for now. I have a quart of motul 800 I'm going to run exclusively. It's a 590


----------



## Big Block

Ordering my deflector for my duel port tomorrow so i should have pics soon. Who knows how long it'll take to get here might just have to do a piss revving video for sound. I have a deer hunt coming up so I will be in the woods but definitely not cutting. I will try and get another race cooked up soon after that there has been some **** talking going on so its inevitable.


----------



## Big Block

And.................









Bump


----------



## rattler362

Bump!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

So has anyone modified an air box on one of these ? is it worth it ? I'm bored and its sitting on my bench giving me that hot rod me look. Still waiting on my deflector. I spun the gasket off the spark plug and I got lucky and it clocked perfect. Electrode facing the combustion chamber. Maybe they all do I don't know I didn't check it before hand.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lol Sawturd forgot more than you know[emoji1]


----------



## Big Block

I'm glad someone besides me found it funny


----------



## Big Block

Bump for the most hated saw on AS the sleeper saw  and for sawtroll


----------



## Big Block




----------



## CoreyB




----------



## Homelite410

[emoji5]


----------



## rattler362

[emoji2] 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Hello men what,s going on

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Just got back from a successful deer hunt so I will probably start on the duel port tomorrow. I'll keep you boys posted.


----------



## CoreyB

Did you use the echo in the slaying or butchering of said deer. And you know the rules. Without photos it never happened.


----------



## Big Block

no but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## Big Block

Meat in the freezer


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

I'll get some piss revving up asap


----------



## Big Block

I was thinking about something today my tool bag weighs 27 pounds and I carry it every day 5 to 6 days a week. My 590 is 19 pounds loaded. I really don't understand the it's so heavy remarks.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

Big Block said:


> I was thinking about something today my tool bag weighs 27 pounds and I carry it every day 5 to 6 days a week. My 590 is 19 pounds loaded. I really don't understand the it's so heavy remarks.



Yeah, but I bet you never tried to fall limb all day long with your tool bag


----------



## Big Block

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Yeah, but I bet you never tried to fall limb all day long with your tool bag



What's up dude ? No I haven't very true but trouble shooting I carry that heavy bastard all over hospitals, collage campuses, up flights of stairs, apartment complexes damn I hate those job's. The really rough part is strapping that thing on my harness and climbing a few stories up in a paper mill. That **** stinks let me tell you. We (my bro and I ) weighed his 555 18 inch half wrap today at 17 pounds even my 590 3/4 wrap 20 inch at 19.1. His 044 3/4 wrap 28 inch at 21.5. So ya I didn't realize it was as chunky as it is but I'm still happy with the power after the mods and the price. Are the better 60cc saws out there? Hell ya. Are there better 60cc saws out there for 400 bucks new? No. 
My next saw 346 xp 372 xp or a 262xp legendary saws right there.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

You're absolutely right,the 590 IS the best 60cc saw for the price... But only in the USA. Here in France (and in all Europe I suppose), Echo's are very expensive, more than Stihl or Husqvarna. The 6100 is by far the best bang for the bucks here, but only €100 cheaper than a 560xp.

I am not surprised about the 44's weight, these saws are probably the lightest 70cc ever made, with the 372xp OE.


----------



## Big Block

Damn that's crazy. Maybe it's the distance from Japan ? I wish our Echos came with those badass total bars . That would probably take away from the price point though right. If it was an option that would be nice. Like the jreds.


----------



## Big Block

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You're absolutely right,the 590 IS the best 60cc saw for the price... But only in the USA. Here in France (and in all Europe I suppose), Echo's are very expensive, more than Stihl or Husqvarna. The 6100 is by far the best bang for the bucks here, but only €100 cheaper than a 560xp.
> 
> I am not surprised about the 44's weight, these saws are probably the lightest 70cc ever made, with the 372xp OE.



That 044 is a beast. 10 mm tri port MM. The big foam dirt bike style air filter max Flo maybe ? I can't remember now. Get this pawn shop 425 buck's like new all stock.


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> What's up dude ? No I haven't very true but trouble shooting I carry that heavy bastard all over hospitals, collage campuses, up flights of stairs, apartment complexes damn I hate those job's. The really rough part is strapping that thing on my harness and climbing a few stories up in a paper mill. That **** stinks let me tell you. We (my bro and I ) weighed his 555 18 inch half wrap today at 17 pounds even my *590 3/4 wrap 20 inch at 19.1*. His 044 3/4 wrap 28 inch at 21.5. So ya I didn't realize it was as chunky as it is but I'm still happy with the power after the mods and the price. Are the better 60cc saws out there? Hell ya. Are there better 60cc saws out there for 400 bucks new? No.
> My next saw 346 xp 372 xp or a 262xp legendary saws right there.



I thought your 590 weighed close to what the 600 and 620's weigh. I weighed my 620 last winter, new out of the box, and it weighed 17.3 with a 20" bar (on a good scale).


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> I thought your 590 weighed close to what the 600 and 620's weigh. I weighed my 620 last winter, new out of the box, and it weighed 17.3 with a 20" bar (on a good scale).
> 
> View attachment 458179



I have a wrap on it. And it was full of fuel and oil. My scale may not be all that great. I'll see if I can weigh them all again on two different scales full ready to go.


----------



## 7sleeper

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You're absolutely right,the 590 IS the best 60cc saw for the price... But only in the USA. Here in France (and in all Europe I suppose), Echo's are very expensive, more than Stihl or Husqvarna. The 6100 is by far the best bang for the bucks here, but only €100 cheaper than a 560xp...


Those 100$ buy most average homeowners a decade amount of fuel, chain oil and spare chains...

But it is the same here. 

7


----------



## BGE541

What cracking over this way Echo heads?


----------



## BGE541

Just got the new tank from Echo the other day, the first one had the wrong thread pitch for the carb bolt, hopefully I can get it thrown back together soon and make some cool piss reving videos... then when I blow it up I can buy a lathe and make pistons lol... yeah that's my economic plan


----------



## Big Block

Hey Reed how are you ? I am just in the ever revolving circle of saw modifiacation. Not sure if that's a word but it works. I have a buddy with a mill I may cut off 8-10 thou off the jug and get some more squish. I am at .028 now with 150 psi at 5,000 plus feet so that is around 170 psi at sea level. Is .018 safe if it does not hit the spark plug ? I know .020 is pretty much the standard but c'mon whats 2 thou


----------



## rattler362

Hello men what's going on?


----------



## Big Block

I'm on AS when I should be working


----------



## rattler362

I heard that just jumped on here for a few before I start work again. I think you will be fine at 0.018


----------



## Big Block

Thank you. I trust your input a lot. Have a good day Mike.


----------



## rattler362

You are Welcome Cody and you have a great day too.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Hey Reed how are you ? I am just in the ever revolving circle of saw modifiacation. Not sure if that's a word but it works. I have a buddy with a mill I may cut off 8-10 thou off the jug and get some more squish. I am at .028 now with 150 psi at 5,000 plus feet so that is around 170 psi at sea level. Is .018 safe if it does not hit the spark plug ? I know .020 is pretty much the standard but c'mon whats 2 thou



Hey hey... yeah I would but some more... its just a saw right? What else you been doing to your saws?? I bet there still isn't much love for the Echos here huh? Maybe that means I need to post some more videos  Id like to drop the jug on a 620 but the #s are too good to mess with! Your saw is pretty cool to me cause its come from a stock 590 to a franken-echo modified screamer lol Too bad your not at sea level you'd really have fun with it!


----------



## rburg

Videos are always fun to watch.


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> Videos are always fun to watch.


Hey Randy


----------



## CoreyB

Yes videos please. If you want you could send me your 620 and I will do an awesome side by side knock down drag out between the 6100 and 620!!!!


----------



## rburg

Hey Cobey. I would like to run a 620 and a 6100. I enjoyed running a 590 at the last gtg I went to, but I don't think it was exactly stock. I did find a new Echo dealer to the area and they have both a 590 and a 620. That was the first 620 I had seen and picked up. Hopefully I will get to run one sometime.


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB you can send me the 6100 aswell  When I get it together ill be sure to post some photos and vids. Lots of tree's falling around here going to a buddies church to help cut for a clean up Sat.


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> CoreyB you can send me the 6100 aswell  When I get it together ill be sure to post some photos and vids. Lots of tree's falling around here going to a buddies church to help cut for a clean up Sat.


Oh I wish I could. ..... but I have no saw that could replace the DOLMAR 6100 and I have a lot of wood to cut.
Maybe if someone sent me a 620 I could let it out of my site but I doubt it lol


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> Oh I wish I could. ..... but I have no saw that could replace the DOLMAR 6100 and I have a lot of wood to cut.
> Maybe if someone sent me a 620 I could let it out of my site but I doubt it lol



Where you live?


----------



## CoreyB

South east iowa. In between the river and the corn field.


----------



## BGE541

When I get this one im working on now buttoned up ill consider sending it your way, if you could put it to good use... just take care of it


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> When I get this one im working on now buttoned up ill consider sending it your way, if you could put it to good use... just take care of it


Sweet. I would treat it just like my own keep on a heated shelf and polish it with the chamois every night before bed. Oh and give it a steady diet of oak and hickory.


----------



## hoskvarna

CoreyB said:


> South east iowa. In between the river and the corn field.


Your not too far away. 
Be nice to meet you someday. 
Spring gtg at my place usually last week in April. 


From the Hills


----------



## CoreyB

hoskvarna said:


> Your not too far away.
> Be nice to meet you someday.
> Spring gtg at my place usually last week in April.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Oh that would be good.


----------



## BGE541

How bout an Echo get together lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629

BGE541 said:


> How bout an Echo get together lol


you buying my plane ticket?


----------



## CR888

ls there any love amongst you echo guys for the cs550p? Or does it have the dreaded smallest p/c of its series to be liked? l don't know all the models but thought the 5 series had a smaller 520p?/500p?? l have one and l must say for a 55cc quad port two stroke with a 13.5k max rpm its personality is very different from echoes of the past. lts got plenty of zing and torque. l suppose it don't make sense to buy one when the 590 is cheaper and has 5 more cc's? Everyone raves about the 590/600/620 models but the 550 hardly ever get mentioned. I feel like my saw has no friends.


----------



## BGE541

CR888 said:


> ls there any love amongst you echo guys for the cs550p? Or does it have the dreaded smallest p/c of its series to be liked? l don't know all the models but thought the 5 series had a smaller 520p?/500p?? l have one and l must say for a 55cc quad port two stroke with a 13.5k max rpm its personality is very different from echoes of the past. lts got plenty of zing and torque. l suppose it don't make sense to buy one when the 590 is cheaper and has 5 more cc's? Everyone raves about the 590/600/620 models but the 550 hardly ever get mentioned. I feel like my saw has no friends.



I bought a NOS 550P and based off of that experience... never again. Tried a carb rebuilt, new coil, pulled the cyl off, must have ripped on that this 1,000 pulls and never got it to light off... returned it and im gladly out the shipping $... not sure why... I'd like to run one and see what they are about but I am very happy with the 600/620P thus far.

Glad you like it, your isn't alone... its just, not with the others


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> It was high time it was "un-sticked" - as for a large part it works like a free(?) advertisement when such a thread is a sticky!



A bump for @SawTroll.


----------



## Idahonative

CR888 said:


> ls there any love amongst you echo guys for the cs550p? Or does it have the dreaded smallest p/c of its series to be liked? l don't know all the models but thought the 5 series had a smaller 520p?/500p?? l have one and l must say for a 55cc quad port two stroke with a 13.5k max rpm its personality is very different from echoes of the past. lts got plenty of zing and torque. *l suppose it don't make sense to buy one when the 590 is cheaper and has 5 more cc's? Everyone raves about the 590/600/620 models but the 550 hardly ever get mentioned. I feel like my saw has no friends.*


*
*
I know Reed had a horrible experience with his and that makes me cautious towards the 550p. But, truth is, his may have been just a fluke as I've not seen many problems with any Echo model in the last 30 years. The main reason I never look at your model is because it weighs the same as a 590/600 and to me, it's worth going up to either of those when you are talking about the same weight. I don't think there's a thing wrong with owning a 550p. I have no doubt it will give you many years of trouble free service and will be a good performer because it's based on a proven design.

No love for the 550p? Get some vids posted up on here and change some people's minds.


----------



## Idahonative

Chris J. said:


> A bump for @SawTroll.



Oh Lord, don't mention his name. He's like a giant, smelly turd...when he walks into the room, everyone holds their nose and runs away. Thus, the name SawTurd.


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> I know Reed had a horrible experience with his and that makes me cautious towards the 550p. But, truth is, his may have been just a fluke as I've not seen many problems with any Echo model in the last 30 years. The main reason I never look at your model is because it weighs the same as a 590/600 and to me, it's worth going up to either of those when you are talking about the same weight. I don't think there's a thing wrong with owning a 550p. I have no doubt it will give you many years of trouble free service and will be a good performer because it's based on a proven design.
> 
> No love for the 550p? Get some vids posted up on here and change some people's minds.



Good post. I agree just cause I did have a great outing with it doesn't mean its not a good piece of work. I know some people like the fuel mileage and power band of a strato but I like the powerband of the 620/600 etc. You should make a video it may be interesting to see, and may change people minds about the product (or give them information they didn't have and allow them to draw there own conclusion) that is what this Echo thread is all about


----------



## Chris J.

Idahonative said:


> Oh Lord, don't mention his name. He's like a giant, smelly turd...when he walks into the room, everyone holds their nose and runs away. Thus, the name SawTurd.


 
His attacks on Echo in general and certain Stihl models aside,

SawTroll posts a lot of useful information. If I ever met him IRL I'd buy him a beverage of his choosing.


----------



## CoreyB

Ya some saws are real different in use then what specs say. I know that what you use them for is a real difference as well. Firewood is a bit different then logging. Logging you just take the limbs off fire wood you cut the limb ever 16" until it is down to 1-2" instead of making 4-6 cuts of the stem you make 40-100


----------



## BGE541

Thats a solid point...


----------



## Atechguy

Great info Not to jack the thread, Is it worth deleting the base gasket on the Cs400?? ,, M.M. done ,Carb tune probably need a little more tweaking , if there are any links for porting on the echo cs-400 or similar model pls . do tell. Thanks for great thread and testing.


----------



## mountainlake

A CS400 is a clamshell motor, doesn't have a base gasket. Makes plenty of power with a good muff mod and tuning. Steve


----------



## BGE541

I have alot of CS400 parts if anyone needs some or wants a fun project.


----------



## Atechguy

CS-400$ parts like...ported cylinder head?


----------



## CR888

Thanks for replies fellas, l always wonder whether a six series jug/slug would work as a bolt on upgrade to make the first hybrid 550p. Honestly when l run my 550, it by no means is weak, power is good and so is throttle response. lt would be a bit more comfortable with a thicker handle bar like some of the six series have but its no biggie. l am spoiled for saws and have several 50cc/60cc saws to choose from but when l run my 550p in wood up to say 18" it does the job well. lt was sold to me with a factory fitted .325 20" b/c which suits it well. l think the saw deserves a mag clutch cover not plastic but once again, no big problem. They give you good felt walbro fuel filters and some little things that you don't get with the major two brands.


----------



## BGE541

Got the 620 put back together. After months of not messing with it its always fun trying to remember where it all goes but once she had fuel it popped right off. Sounds good and runs well... ran the 385XP a good about yesterday and its an animal but I really like the way the 620 feels.


----------



## BGE541

Atechguy said:


> CS-400$ parts like...ported cylinder head?



I can grind on one for you if youd like, but without your saw the #s wont be exact, I could also throw in a modded muffler.


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Got the 620 put back together. After months of not messing with it its always fun trying to remember where it all goes but once she had fuel it popped right off. Sounds good and runs well... ran the 385XP a good about yesterday and its an animal but I really like the way the 620 feels.View attachment 463369


What did you do to her?


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> What did you do to her?



This one was the saw that got smashed by a tree... the swapped from wrap to half wrap just to try it out. While I was messing around I did a base gasket delete and it already had a muffler mod. I really like how these saws hand and feel. Gonna try to get it in some wood soon!


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> This one was the saw that got smashed by a tree... the swapped from wrap to half wrap just to try it out. While I was messing around I did a base gasket delete and it already had a muffler mod. I really like how these saws hand and feel. Gonna try to get it in some wood soon!


Awesome hope you can get a video of it.


----------



## BGE541

TTT Echo fans


----------



## Atechguy

BGE541 said:


> I can grind on one for you if youd like, but without your saw the #s wont be exact, I could also throw in a modded muffler.


HI! BGE541,, What would the pros /cons be i have already done M.M. ,not sure how much squish room is on this Cs-400, for possible pop up piston , or can you remove a little off base cylinder to increase compression , and not do a pop up,, would the timing adjust it self or would a the key need a bit of a grind . Sorry throwing abit much all at once,, what is worth doing??,, the problem is i am in Ont. Canada and the U.S. /Can Currency is 3o percent difference ,factor in shipping and it may not be doable . What do do you think is best and what would it cost ,, I pretty well work on anything i own ,so am mechanically inclined . Thanks


----------



## BGE541

Atechguy said:


> HI! BGE541,, What would the pros /cons be i have already done M.M. ,not sure how much squish room is on this Cs-400, for possible pop up piston , or can you remove a little off base cylinder to increase compression , and not do a pop up,, would the timing adjust it self or would a the key need a bit of a grind . Sorry throwing abit much all at once,, what is worth doing??,, the problem is i am in Ont. Canada and the U.S. /Can Currency is 3o percent difference ,factor in shipping and it may not be doable . What do do you think is best and what would it cost ,, I pretty well work on anything i own ,so am mechanically inclined . Thanks



Personally I think the CS400 is a great little saw. If you have done a good muffler mod and retune I would leave it. Advancing timing without other port work (increasing flow and timing) wouldn't get you much. The way the "clamshell" style is together doesn't leave a great way to remove material with out airgaps or stressing bearings. I wouldn't run a popup cause without bringing the cyl down you would be bringing the piston up (making a taller i.e. heavier piston) so I think the gain in compression might be counteracted by the extra rotational weight. I would keep it, maybe work on the muffler a bit more if you feel like it and tune it but if you want a fun saw grab a blown up 590/Timberwolf as they are plentiful and fun to work on.

Just my .02 on the matter. I sold a CS400 to my buddy as his first saw for little stuff and he loves that darn thing, it just keeps on going!


----------



## Atechguy

BGE541 said:


> Personally I think the CS400 is a great little saw. If you have done a good muffler mod and retune I would leave it. Advancing timing without other port work (increasing flow and timing) wouldn't get you much. The way the "clamshell" style is together doesn't leave a great way to remove material with out airgaps or stressing bearings. I wouldn't run a popup cause without bringing the cyl down you would be bringing the piston up (making a taller i.e. heavier piston) so I think the gain in compression might be counteracted by the extra rotational weight. I would keep it, maybe work on the muffler a bit more if you feel like it and tune it but if you want a fun saw grab a blown up 590/Timberwolf as they are plentiful and fun to work on.
> 
> Just my .02 on the matter. I sold a CS400 to my buddy as his first saw for little stuff and he loves that darn thing, it just keeps on going!



After doing some more reading on the cs 400 and modding it , i believe its best do the MM and carb tune , like you said , i got the saw for $75.Can. Like new and was seized , i have an earlier post on it , i had running in 20min. and nothing looked scorn or damaged compression 148lbs. Really happy for my 1st chainsaw , will look for another project saw. Thanks again.


----------



## mountainlake

BGE541 said:


> Personally I think the CS400 is a great little saw. If you have done a good muffler mod and retune I would leave it. Advancing timing without other port work (increasing flow and timing) wouldn't get you much. The way the "clamshell" style is together doesn't leave a great way to remove material with out airgaps or stressing bearings. I wouldn't run a popup cause without bringing the cyl down you would be bringing the piston up (making a taller i.e. heavier piston) so I think the gain in compression might be counteracted by the extra rotational weight. I would keep it, maybe work on the muffler a bit more if you feel like it and tune it but if you want a fun saw grab a blown up 590/Timberwolf as they are plentiful and fun to work on.
> 
> Just my .02 on the matter. I sold a CS400 to my buddy as his first saw for little stuff and he loves that darn thing, it just keeps on going!





Those pistons in a CS400 are a work of art, seems like they weigh about 1 oz. Steve


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Hey hey... yeah I would but some more... its just a saw right? What else you been doing to your saws?? I bet there still isn't much love for the Echos here huh? Maybe that means I need to post some more videos  Id like to drop the jug on a 620 but the #s are too good to mess with! Your saw is pretty cool to me cause its come from a stock 590 to a franken-echo modified screamer lol Too bad your not at sea level you'd really have fun with it!



Ya I figured if I blow it up I'll just order a 620 jug and slug and have a real sleeper . I've been cutting firewood nothing video worthy I do have a huge piece of elm though I can't decide to test and tune with it or make it a chopping block. Decisions decisions. Glad you like my franken echo you helped thanks again.


----------



## Big Block

Bump


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Got the 620 put back together. After months of not messing with it its always fun trying to remember where it all goes but once she had fuel it popped right off. Sounds good and runs well... ran the 385XP a good about yesterday and its an animal but I really like the way the 620 feels.View attachment 463369



Hey Reed, what's your 620 blowing on the compression gauge?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> Hey Reed, what's your 620 blowing on the compression gauge?


Don't know, I have an extension on mine so everything says "50 PSI" lol


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Don't know, I have an extension on mine so everything says "50 PSI" lol



I'm going to beat SawTroll & Haddick to it and say: Sounds about right for an Echo.


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> I'm going to beat SawTroll & Haddick to it and say: Sounds about right for an Echo.



It isn't a PRO saw by ASers terms but it does well... Hope to take it out this weekend.  We will see! What you up to.

BigBlock where are the videos?


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> It isn't a PRO saw by ASers terms but it does well... Hope to take it out this weekend.  We will see! What you up to.
> 
> BigBlock where are the videos?



Definitely not a PRO saw but awfully close to a Farm Boss or Rancher...LMAO.

BTW: If you get out this weekend, get us some vids...we need our fix.


----------



## Big Block

I'll do some tomorrow if I can get the light. I've been slacking. At least by the weekend.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

Idahonative said:


> I'm going to beat SawTroll & Haddick to it and say: Sounds about right for an Echo.


Hi Mr. J, how are you today?


----------



## BGE541

So just checked 620 w/o base gasket is at 170PSI with my well used gauge so up from 154PSI stock. not a bad bump up plus could loose .010" off the squish still...


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

BGE541 said:


> So just checked 620 w/o base gasket is at 170PSI with my well used gauge so up from 154PSI stock. not a bad bump up plus could loose .010" off the squish still...


What's the stock gasket thickness? And what's your actual squish? .026?


----------



## Big Block

Stock gasket thickness is .010 compressed


----------



## Big Block

My 590 no gasket is .028
150 psi compression at 5000 feet
172~ psi at sea level


----------



## Big Block

BUMP!!!
been busy busy lately no time for piss revving video. My parents furnace gave up the ghost on turkey day so I busted out the 590 and 555.
590 freaking screams way more torque and flat out cuts faster but.......it is modded. It is heavier it is louder. The 555 handles better in the small stuff it is quiet it is more more conservative on fuel it is also stock. I think it needs a wrap to keep it from rolling over damn I hate that. Every time i went to pick it up it was on its side drove me nuts. Drives my brother nuts so he is on the hunt for a wrap his idea not mine. All in all both good rigs just do different thing better.


----------



## RedFir Down

Big Block said:


> I think it needs a wrap to keep it from rolling over damn I hate that. Every time i went to pick it up it was on its side drove me nuts. Drives my brother nuts so he is on the hunt for a wrap his idea not mine. All in all both good rigs just do different thing better.


The only other handle available for that saw is a 3/4 wrap which wont help with the saw tipping over. 
The large felling spikes work well to keep that saw saw from tipping over.


----------



## Big Block

RedFir Down said:


> The only other handle available for that saw is a 3/4 wrap which wont help with the saw tipping over.
> The large felling spikes work well to keep that saw saw from tipping over.



Ok good info I will pass the word along. Thank you.


----------



## Ronaldo

Big Block said:


> BUMP!!!
> been busy busy lately no time for piss revving video. My parents furnace gave up the ghost on turkey day so I busted out the 590 and 555.
> 590 freaking screams way more torque and flat out cuts faster but.......it is modded. It is heavier it is louder. The 555 handles better in the small stuff it is quiet it is more more conservative on fuel it is also stock. I think it needs a wrap to keep it from rolling over damn I hate that. Every time i went to pick it up it was on its side drove me nuts. Drives my brother nuts so he is on the hunt for a wrap his idea not mine. All in all both good rigs just do different thing better.


Put the outer felling spike on it and they are stable as can be. Never have had a problem with my 555 being tippy. My 2152 is another story, but i fixed that.


----------



## hoskvarna

Big Block said:


> BUMP!!!
> been busy busy lately no time for piss revving video. My parents furnace gave up the ghost on turkey day so I busted out the 590 and 555.
> 590 freaking screams way more torque and flat out cuts faster but.......it is modded. It is heavier it is louder. The 555 handles better in the small stuff it is quiet it is more more conservative on fuel it is also stock. I think it needs a wrap to keep it from rolling over damn I hate that. Every time i went to pick it up it was on its side drove me nuts. Drives my brother nuts so he is on the hunt for a wrap his idea not mine. All in all both good rigs just do different thing better.


 Get the outside dawg. It helps that 


From the Hills


----------



## CoreyB

One saw that is ok with everything is great at nothing.


----------



## Ronaldo

CoreyB said:


> One saw that is ok with everything is great at nothing.


They all seem to have their own gaps in the armor, don't they.


----------



## BGE541

Ok, did 8 straight hours of felling, limbing and bucking today. One tank through the 440 Stihl (til the torx for the 3/4 wrap stripped out of the gas tank) then 3 and change through the 620. If did great today, at first I have the rakers a little low (.032") with a 30* angle on full comp. Saw did great I really like it still, the base gasket mod def gives it a little more pop. Had some cool tree;s... even did two pines that grew together (2 stumps 12" apart) hopefully I will get the video from my buddys phone. Either way here is a video of a pine I fell today, pretty busy and phone died fast but ill get more soon... When the Echo gets in the cut shes sounding pretty good!


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> One saw that is ok with everything is great at nothing.


I agree, yet I'd rather have a saw that's great at everything (since I do a bit of everything... not just felling, limbing etc) then a saw that's great at ONe thing... flexibility is a great asset.


----------



## BGE541

BigBlock wheres you new piss reving video? I need to hear this new muffler mod


----------



## Big Block

On its way. I'll do it tomorrow. I'll have some free time


----------



## BGE541

@Idahonative what are you up to these days with your hoard of Echos?


----------



## BGE541

Short video of some bucking, know its not the best angle but you can hear the Echos tunes playin!


----------



## Franny K

BGE541 said:


> Short video of some bucking, know its not the best angle but you can hear the Echos tunes playin!



blip blip broooom, blip, blip, blip, brooom.
then when you get or the operator gets into the trunk the blip blip is as the bar gets towards the ground.

I might guess the db levels are modified up from stock. I can see ear protection which is good.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> @Idahonative what are you up to these days with your hoard of Echos?



Well, it's a full time job taking care of all these fat lazy pigs. Looking forward to giving them some exercise. Looking forward to more of your vids too.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block




----------



## BGE541

Long day at work... these videos were just what I needed...  But I think the saw had more attitude when it still had that cackle!


----------



## BGE541

Dude your really leaning on that thing too, and I like the 3/4 wrap on it, first 590 I've seen with it, looks good!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its a good thing you had that big saw and 20" to cut those monsters


----------



## Big Block

KenJax Tree said:


> Its a good thing you had that big saw and 20" to cut those monsters



Lol. I know right. It's all I had. And this next video is right up your alley


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Dude your really leaning on that thing too, and I like the 3/4 wrap on it, first 590 I've seen with it, looks good!



Ya I have a bad habit of leaning on it but it cuts. 

I agree about the bad attitude with the crackle but damn it was shaking the windows at my parents house. If I get another saw I'll open it back up.


----------



## Big Block

@KenJax Tree 
I restarted it and let it idle to cool off. It was a little warm.


----------



## Big Block

BTW. I live in an apartment with a fireplace I just store my saw and do my cutting over there. Just thought that should be known


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> @KenJax Tree
> I restarted it and let it idle to cool off. It was a little warm.




You need to open that muff up Big Block.


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> You need to open that muff up Big Block.



It's opened up big time. Took the rear facing deflector out and punched a .5x.5 inch hole front and center with a clutch side exit. I'm at 5k feet is why it's slow.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## BGE541

Yeah you need to move down to sea level and really enjoy higher compression 

FWIW I think its awesome you lean on the saw in a cut... gets the engine running like it should and its WAY more fun!


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> It's opened up big time. Took the rear facing deflector out and punched a .5x.5 inch hole front and center with a clutch side exit. I'm at 5k feet is why it's slow.



Yes it is! My ears suck. I like your MM.


----------



## BGE541

Def doesn't sound like before but I can see how that would get a little loud after awhile lol When need weekly Echo video updates


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> Yes it is! My ears suck. I like your MM.



Thanks !!!


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Def doesn't sound like before but I can see how that would get a little loud after awhile lol When need weekly Echo video updates



Update....I'm going to talk with my machineist buddy on Tuesday and see about cutting 10 thou of the jug. While I'm at it ask him to make me an offset flywheel key to advance the timing. 

More research will need to be done but it's going to happen.


----------



## BGE541

Id drop the jug and leave the timing alone it if were me, they already have timing curves built in, between changing port timing AND advancing ignition timing even more you may not like the outcome, but these are just my thoughts  TAKE PLENTY OF PICTURES!


----------



## Big Block

Most definitely taking pictures. Ya I've read a little timing goes along way on saws so I need some more information on it. Everything I have read is it seams to help. After I do the jug and maybe the timing. I'd really like to get it ported by rattler. And maybe the 620 carb later on.
I know all that seams like a waste to some but it's cheaper then selling it at a loss and buying a 620


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Friidayyy13

Idahonative have a video / review on that 800p? Been looking into getting one.


----------



## Idahonative

Friidayyy13 said:


> Idahonative have a video / review on that 800p? Been looking into getting one.



It's still in the mail...hahaha. Was planning on running it with just a MM and tune but have now changed my mind. The 800p is so new, there isn't much info out there on it. Yes, it's a revised cs8000 but it appears Echo has re-designed the top end. Reports on the 8000 are typical of Echo: TORQUEY, and will run close to the 90cc's with basic mods. The 800p should only be better.

Unfortunately, I'm not going to get any time on the saw since it now has an appointment in March. I decided on getting it ported after doing what little research I could. Now don't hold me to this because, as of now, it's all speculation but...I think the 800p may very well have a chance of performing above the level of a stock 661 or 390xp. At least that's my hope...if it doesn't turn out that way, oh well, nothing lost. I will still have a saw capable of taking care of the big stuff when it comes along.

Interesting, when looking at:

cs800p: PHO: 16 lb, 8 oz. Fuel: 28.9 oz. Oil: 14.1 oz. TTL: 19.18 MSRP: $829.99

390xp: PHO: 16 lb, 6.8 oz. Fuel: 30.43 oz. Oil: 16.91 TTL: 19.38 MSRP: $1,120.00

ms661: PHO: 16 lb, 11.2 oz. Fuel: 27.9 oz. Oil: 12.2 TTL: 19.20 MSRP: $1,289.95 

I'm sure I will get flamed for even mentioning the 800p in the same sentence as the 390xp and 661. But, the truth is (to my knowledge), no one really knows. The 800p is new and hasn't been looked at in this way. Like I said, if it doesn't work out like I think it might, nothing lost.

EDIT: Sorry Reed, this post is off your OP...but at this point I kind of consider this a generic "Echo Thread".


----------



## Friidayyy13

Nice!
It's between an 800p or a jonsered 2172w for my next bigger saw.
I'm actually excited I think I just found out that Sugihara makes bars for the echo 620pw ( and others of course ).
They make a 28" that says it fits the 620sx so I'm assuming it's the same mount. Might order me a 28" and a 20"


----------



## cedarshark

Idahonative said:


> It's still in the mail...hahaha. Was planning on running it with just a MM and tune but have now changed my mind. The 800p is so new, there isn't much info out there on it. Yes, it's a revised cs8000 but it appears Echo has re-designed the top end. Reports on the 8000 are typical of Echo: TORQUEY, and will run close to the 90cc's with basic mods. The 800p should only be better.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not going to get any time on the saw since it now has an appointment in March. I decided on getting it ported after doing what little research I could. Now don't hold me to this because, as of now, it's all speculation but...I think the 800p may very well have a chance of performing above the level of a stock 661 or 390xp. At least that's my hope...if it doesn't turn out that way, oh well, nothing lost. I will still have a saw capable of taking care of the big stuff when it comes along.
> 
> Interesting to look at the specs:
> 
> cs800p: PHO: 16 lb, 8 oz. Fuel: 28.9 oz. Oil: 14.1 oz. TTL: 19.18 MSRP: $829.99
> 
> 390xp: PHO: 16 lb, 6.8 oz. Fuel: 30.43 oz. Oil: 16.91 TTL: 19.38 MSRP: $1,120.00
> 
> ms661: PHO: 16 lb, 11.2 oz. Fuel: 27.9 oz. Oil: 12.2 TTL: 19.20 MSRP: $1,289.95
> 
> I'm sure I will get flamed for even mentioning the 800p in the same sentence as the 390xp and 661. But, the truth is (to my knowledge), no one really knows. The 800p is new and hasn't been looked at in this way. Like I said, if it doesn't work out like I think it might, nothing lost.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Reed, this post is off subject of the 620...but at this point I kind of consider this a generic "Echo Thread".



Probably deserves its own thread but I like it when the pot is stirred up. Like the ported 600P, it may very well be an eye opener.


----------



## Idahonative

cedarshark said:


> Probably deserves its own thread but I like it when the pot is stirred up. Like the ported 600P, it may very well be an eye opener.



I agree and plan to do just that...but it's a little early in the game since I haven't even received the saw yet.


----------



## Friidayyy13

Oh yeah, 
I figure I should introduce myself like reed mentioned to me.
I'm Travis! 24 from PA.
Nice to meet some fellow echo boys


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> Oh yeah,
> I figure I should introduce myself like reed mentioned to me.
> I'm Travis! 24 from PA.
> Nice to meet some fellow echo boys


 
Welcome! Enjoy your saws and let the Echo haters hate!!!


----------



## Idahonative

Friidayyy13 said:


> Oh yeah,
> I figure I should introduce myself like reed mentioned to me.
> I'm Travis! 24 from PA.
> Nice to meet some fellow echo boys



Glad to have you here Travis. It would also be good to fill out your sig.


----------



## cedarshark

Idahonative said:


> Glad to have you here Travis. It would also be good to fill out your sig.



Welcome Travis! Always glad to see someone come out of the closet. The ranks are growing because the cream eventually rises to the top.


----------



## Metals406

Big Block said:


> Most definitely taking pictures. Ya I've read a little timing goes along way on saws so I need some more information on it. Everything I have read is it seams to help. After I do the jug and maybe the timing. I'd really like to get it ported by rattler. And maybe the 620 carb later on.
> I know all that seams like a waste to some but it's cheaper then selling it at a loss and buying a 620


You just need to shave half the key (around .025") which should be between 6-10 degrees.

No need to go more.

Make sure you shave the correct side so you get advance, not retardation.


----------



## Friidayyy13

A d176 mount bar should fit my 620 right?
Only difference is stock mines a .050 and the Sugihara is a .058


----------



## Metals406

Friidayyy13 said:


> A d176 mount bar should fit my 620 right?
> Only difference is stock mines a .050 and the Sugihara is a .058


Where are you getting the Sugi? Steve?


----------



## Friidayyy13

Sugiharabars.com


----------



## echoshawn

Friidayyy13 said:


> A d176 mount bar should fit my 620 right?
> Only difference is stock mines a .050 and the Sugihara is a .058


D176 is the correct mount. The .058 part sucks though. Have to buy all different chains.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I'm not to worried about that, I just got the saw so I only have the stock chain for it. The bars did cost a lot though. $177 shipped for the 28" Sugi pro-lite (little Windows in bar)


----------



## Big Block

Metals406 said:


> You just need to shave half the key (around .025") which should be between 6-10 degrees.
> 
> No need to go more.
> 
> Make sure you shave the correct side so you get advance, not retardation.



Thanks.
To advance it the flywheel needs to move ccw on the crank right ? It's been a while since I've played with timing on anything.


----------



## Metals406

Big Block said:


> Thanks.
> To advance it the flywheel needs to move ccw on the crank right ? It's been a while since I've played with timing on anything.


Yes, ccw (but check by slowly pulling the starter and watching direction).

A cw rotation, you would remove material from the right side of the key. A ccw rotation would remove material from the left side of the key (as you're oriented looking at the flywheel on the saw).


----------



## Big Block

Copy thanks again I may do it tonight if I have time


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Copy thanks again I may do it tonight if I have time


Bud im telling you drop the jug first then mess with advancing the timing... higher compression will help more then advancing timing. Unless you want to buy another key just incase. My.02


----------



## Metals406

It may have a cast key too, never been in one.

As far as timing -- a key is there mostly for indexing, friction does most of the holding.

Advance it.

Test

Drop the jug, cut the squish, and port it.

Test

Timing advance is easily reversible.


----------



## mountainlake

Echo saws have 30 degree built in advance from idle to full RPM, might not need any more. Steve


----------



## win67

Does anyone know whether the Echo models discussed in this thread are made in Japan or the USA?

I see that recently Echo has been making many of its products in the USA, but not sure if that is the case with the 59.8cc saws.

Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch! Really old Echos were like that- I own one and like it- but then they made all outboard clutch saws for a while again. No thanks.

Edit: Meant to say new Echos are inboard clutch


----------



## Idahonative

win67 said:


> Does anyone know whether the Echo models discussed in this thread are made in Japan or the USA?
> 
> I see that recently Echo has been making many of its products in the USA, but not sure if that is the case with the 59.8cc saws.
> 
> Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch! Really old Echos were like that- I own one and like it- but then they made all outboard clutch saws for a while again. No thanks.



Every Echo I own was made in Japan. I consider that a GOOD thing.


----------



## BGE541

Mine all say parts from Japan, I don't know where they are assembled but I would say Japan.

ALSO, for all the Echo lovers, I may be parting with my 620P (was a 620PW but got a new handle...) with dual port muffler and deleted base gasket. Runs great just have plenty of saws and saw projects right now... so thought if it went to anyone might as well be someone in this group... have 20" Oregon or 27" OEM bar for it... if interested please PM me with a number you like and lets see if we can agree


----------



## BGE541

And yes, I would still have a 620 and (2) 600s so don't think im jumping ship  (and 1.5 CS400's)


----------



## Idahonative

The other thing I REALLY like about Echo is the fact that they are not putting a bunch of parts in their saws that are made in China like some of the others. Japan = QUALITY. And not BMW or Mercedes quality...more like Lexus quality.


----------



## echoshawn

Idahonative said:


> The other thing I REALLY like about Echo is the fact that they are not putting a bunch of parts in their saws that are made in China like some of the others. Japan = QUALITY. And not BMW or Mercedes quality...more like Lexus quality.


What part of Idaho are you in?


----------



## Idahonative

*"Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch!"*

590/600/620 have inboard clutch.


----------



## echoshawn

600 ran like a top on my trip up this weekend. Big old 4900 out there for play only.


----------



## Franny K

Idahonative said:


> *"Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch!"*
> 
> 590/600/620 have inboard clutch.


What is the stroke of these?
There is no small spline clutch drums for these is my impression so if you run 0.325 only 9 tooth choice.
How much longer until they offer a stuffed crank version?
Is the vibration and sound data out there?
Are these 300 hour epa rated?

Thanks
Fran


----------



## BGE541

300 hour EPA and 590 comes with spur sprocket the 600 and 620 come with 3/8" typical rim sprocket just like a Husky 372 or Stihl.

They are all large mount bars, not sure why anyone would want a small spline clutch drum...


----------



## Idahonative

echoshawn said:


> 600 ran like a top on my trip up this weekend. Big old 4900 out there for play only.



Is that Tamarack you're cutting?


----------



## echoshawn

Idahonative said:


> Is that Tamarack you're cutting?


Yes, and it was for sure dead. Beetle killed.


----------



## win67

Idahonative said:


> *"Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch!"*
> 
> 590/600/620 have inboard clutch.



Sorry about that, original post edited. Got my boards confused. For the record, I detest outboard clutches.


----------



## Idahonative

echoshawn said:


> Yes, and it was for sure dead. Beetle killed.



Around these parts, we go crazy for some good Larch. We have to travel at least 3 hours and even then, it's hard to find. When a dead one becomes available, it's snatched up quick. Course, this time of year, lots of guys cutting them down because they look dead. They know they really aren't and play dumb when they're caught.


----------



## cedarshark

Idahonative said:


> *"Awesome news that a 3rd big player is now making 60cc saws with magnesium case and outboard clutch!"*
> 
> 590/600/620 have inboard clutch.



Echo has been producing 60cc saws w/ magnesium cases and outboard clutches since 1973. Here is a 1983 model that is currently getting a makeover from being run over by a pickup.


----------



## Friidayyy13

Probably the wrong thread to ask in, but I like you guys haha.
What's an old Stihl 017 30cc saw worth?
Kid I know offered it to me I'd like to make him a fair offer. Runs (3 pulls in 30 degree weather) probably could use a carb cleaning.


----------



## Idahonative

Friidayyy13 said:


> Probably the wrong thread to ask in, but I like you guys haha.
> What's an old Stihl 017 30cc saw worth?
> Kid I know offered it to me I'd like to make him a fair offer. Runs (3 pulls in 30 degree weather) probably could use a carb cleaning.



What's a Stihl?


----------



## Friidayyy13

Hey i love Echos but I feel if I offer him a low but fair price he'll take it. Could use a lighter saw for limbing


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> Hey i love Echos but I feel if I offer him a low but fair price he'll take it. Could use a lighter saw for limbing


Ha well that's subjective... Buddy at work today said a guy was selling one for $75 bucks, I replied I wouldn't pay for one...

I don't know much about them but that CS400 will do everything that 017 would ever dream of... Id pay maybe $40?!


----------



## Idahonative

Friidayyy13 said:


> Hey i love Echos but I feel if I offer him a low but fair price he'll take it. Could use a lighter saw for limbing



I hear ya...just cutt'in up with you. You won't find any snobbery from us Echo lovers because we just love chainsaws...across all brands.

I got to agree with Reed on the cs400. Like all Echo's, with a muff mod and tune, I think it will surprise the heck out of you (my brother has one). And they are so popular and so many of them out there, it's pretty easy to pick one up at a reasonable price used. Can't beat that saw and at 10.1 lb, would be a great limber.

Now, if you are into saving your cash for a while, there's an 8.4 lb, 35.8 cc saw you should look at:
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-361P

I wish someone would buy one, MM and tune it, and post a review on this site. Reed, you got some extra cash laying around?


----------



## BGE541

Idahonative said:


> I hear ya...just cutt'in up with you. You won't find any snobbery from us Echo lovers because we just love chainsaws...across all brands.
> 
> I got to agree with Reed on the cs400. Like all Echo's, with a muff mod and tune, I think it will surprise the heck out of you (my brother has one). And they are so popular and so many of them out there, it's pretty easy to pick one up at a reasonable price used. Can't beat that saw and at 10.1 lb, would be a great limber.
> 
> Now, if you are into saving your cash for a while, there's an 8.4 lb, 35.8 cc saw you should look at:
> http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-361P
> 
> I wish someone would buy one, MM and tune it, and post a review on this site. Reed, you got some extra cash laying around?



Dude no way I cut my self off months ago, then got a Stihl 440, a 460 that's going to Mike and a 371XP as another tinker project I have WAY over done it. Did I mention the 266XP that needs seals, a 61 that needs a carb and a 455 I just rebuilt that has a mystery air leak (thinking the clamshell seals)...

I'm set  Long term if I could sell the MM'd/deleted 620P, get the 266XP, 61 and 455 fixed and sold I MAY be able to grab a CS8000 to mess with... help a guy out LMAO


----------



## Friidayyy13

I honestly think my brains telling me to buy it because I have a thing for old saws. 
Hopefully soon I find a nice piece of wood to hang from my work shops ceiling and have all my old retro saws plunged into it.


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> I honestly think my brains telling me to buy it because I have a thing for old saws.
> Hopefully soon I find a nice piece of wood to hang from my work shops ceiling and have all my old retro saws plunged into it.



At the core of things you have to do what you love, even if your disliked for it! (Not that we would dislike you) just kinda a common theme in the Echo thread... Grab it, tinker on it, mod it and HAVE FUN with it!


----------



## win67

cedarshark said:


> Echo has been producing 60cc saws w/ magnesium cases and outboard clutches since 1973. Here is a 1983 model that is currently getting a makeover from being run over by a pickup.View attachment 468127



Yes, but there was a hiatus for a while. CS-670, CS-8000, and other saws of that era had outboard clutches, not inboard. AFAIK the CS-800P still retains the dumb clutch arrangement. That I have seen, all Echos from the EVL/P's back had inboard clutch.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> Dude no way I cut my self off months ago, then got a Stihl 440, a 460 that's going to Mike and a 371XP as another tinker project I have WAY over done it. Did I mention the 266XP that needs seals, a 61 that needs a carb and a 455 I just rebuilt that has a mystery air leak (thinking the clamshell seals)...
> 
> I'm set  Long term if I could sell the MM'd/deleted 620P, get the 266XP, 61 and 455 fixed and sold I MAY be able to grab a CS8000 to mess with... help a guy out LMAO



I really want an 046/460. Came really close to buying a Masterminded 046 a few weeks ago...kind of kick myself for letting it go by but just a little too much dough.


----------



## cedarshark

Friidayyy13 said:


> Probably the wrong thread to ask in, but I like you guys haha.
> What's an old Stihl 017 30cc saw worth?
> Kid I know offered it to me I'd like to make him a fair offer. Runs (3 pulls in 30 degree weather) probably could use a carb cleaning.



Clamshell motor. Clean and running on ebay....$100.


----------



## fordf150

cant remember which echo thread it was in that i mentioned selling the 620pw but i believe it was @BugaBoots and @CoreyB that i said first dibs too. Here she is. Im done with it till spring so might as well sell it. scuff on the brake flag and on the corner of the case by the oil cap...otherwise looks like new.


----------



## Idahonative

fordf150 said:


> cant remember which echo thread it was in that i mentioned selling the 620pw but i believe it was @BugaBoots and @CoreyB that i said first dibs too. Here she is. Im done with it till spring so might as well sell it. scuff on the brake flag and on the corner of the case by the oil cap...otherwise looks like new.
> View attachment 468308
> View attachment 468309
> View attachment 468310
> View attachment 468311



Looks nice...what are you asking?


----------



## fordf150

$600 shipped as long as shipping isnt over $25.


----------



## Idahonative

fordf150 said:


> $600 shipped as long as shipping isnt over $25.



I know this may come across as being rude of me and I assure you that isn't my intention. But Dickens Turf and Landscape is selling that saw (w 20" powermatch) for $639/free shipping brand new on Ebay (+free 6 pack of Echo oil & an Oregon file).

Don't get me wrong, I think your saw is worth that but I'm not sure it will sell at that price. And shipping can easily go over $25.


----------



## Big Block

fordf150 said:


> cant remember which echo thread it was in that i mentioned selling the 620pw but i believe it was @BugaBoots and @CoreyB that i said first dibs too. Here she is. Im done with it till spring so might as well sell it. scuff on the brake flag and on the corner of the case by the oil cap...otherwise looks like new.
> View attachment 468308
> View attachment 468309
> View attachment 468310
> View attachment 468311



what total bar is that? PN?


----------



## fordf150

Idahonative said:


> I know this may come across as being rude of me and I assure you that isn't my intention. But Dickens Turf and Landscape is selling that saw (w 20" powermatch) for $639/free shipping brand new on Ebay (+free 6 pack of Echo oil & an Oregon file).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think your saw is worth that but I'm not sure it will sell at that price. And shipping can easily go over $25.


List is $679 plus a $12 bar adapter and a $55 total bar, $25 shipping for $600.....seems reasonable to me. I have put 5-8 tanks of fuel thru it and didnt modify it so factory warranty comes with it. If it dont sell on here it will sell locally or sit till spring and i will start using it again. no loss either way. 

shipping rarely goes over $25 for me but exceptions do exist. cali, alaska, arizona, new mexico all average well over the $25.


----------



## fordf150

Big Block said:


> what total bar is that? PN?


T202FV4 it is Stihl mount 3/8 .050 72DL with a bar adapter.


----------



## Big Block

Thanks I PM'd you


----------



## Friidayyy13

Who wants to mod my mufflers for both my saws? Lol. I'm afraid to butcher them up.


----------



## CoreyB

I would. How fancy you want them?


----------



## Metals406

Friidayyy13 said:


> Who wants to mod my mufflers for both my saws? Lol. I'm afraid to butcher them up.


I can hook you up with a dude that makes stainless deflectors, you can rivet or screw them on.


----------



## cedarshark

Friidayyy13 said:


> Who wants to mod my mufflers for both my saws? Lol. I'm afraid to butcher them up.



Does not require any butchering(unless you have to remove the cat). You can remove the inner deflector yourself by removing 4 screws. You then measure the exhaust opening on your cylinder to the exhaust exit on your muffler. I use the 80% rule....your muffler exhaust should be 80% of your cylinder exhaust area. Some people want more. The deflectors can be bought from flea bay, so all you have is a bigger hole in the muffler and 4 small holes to mount the deflector. Remember...the saw will be louder.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I thought I read that you have to drill out the cat. 
Corey B maybe when I'm home from the mountains next week I'll ship them to you. I want them for when I delete the BG on both saws. Want to port them someday also.


----------



## cedarshark

Even if you need to remove the cat, it can be drilled out thru existing holes in the muffler. No big deal...lock the muffler in a vice and put a 1/2" bit in a drill and go slow. It will come out in chunks. DIY and learn something. Do you plan to remove the base gaskets yourself? That's much more complicated than modding the muffs.


----------



## BGE541

Yeah I vote research, ask questions, understand in practice and in theory what to do, ask more questions, make sure you have the tools for it then go for it!

We are here to help!


----------



## Friidayyy13

If I had the help and brains of one of you fine folks than yeah I'd give it a try. I mean I can rebuild a car motor myself sure these cant be all that hard


----------



## CoreyB

Friidayyy13 said:


> If I had the help and brains of one of you fine folks than yeah I'd give it a try. I mean I can rebuild a car motor myself sure these cant be all that hard


It is really easy and once you start you will be like that is nothing. Just make sure you get all the metal shavings rinsed out. Submergingit in a bucket of water works fine and air gun on the compressor. Take some photos and ask questions someone will help point out how to do it.


----------



## cedarshark

Friidayyy13 said:


> If I had the help and brains of one of you fine folks than yeah I'd give it a try. I mean I can rebuild a car motor myself sure these cant be all that hard



You have more than enough experience to tackle the muff mods and the base gasket deletes. I do not port so can't comment.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I've never ported either.
Being into drifting since I was 16 I've had my hands in plenty of motors!
Anyone have a write up on an echo muffler mod? Or a YouTube video that's from a trusted source.


----------



## BGE541

I thought somewhere in here I did a muffler mod how to... maybe not?!


----------



## rattler362

I had pic,s of the one on your saw I think.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Where is @no show? Haven't heard from him in awhile.. when I get on a computer ill try and find the muffler mod photos or take some more for yoy...


----------



## rattler362

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

this is what i did with the 600p that i had.
3/4in pipe ,made a plate and blocked off oem port.
I gutted it as much as I could thru top hole.
Doin it over I would go 1 in pipe,used a hole saw and brazed in pipe then repaint with wood stove paint.
Really liked the saw,had Mweba port it,then traded for a Dolly 7900.


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

hoskvarna said:


> View attachment 468486
> View attachment 468491
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i did with the 600p that i had.
> 3/4in pipe ,made a plate and blocked off oem port.
> I gutted it as much as I could thru top hole.
> Doin it over I would go 1 in pipe,used a hole saw and brazed in pipe then repaint with wood stove paint.
> Really liked the saw,had Mweba port it,then traded for a Dolly 7900.




NICE !!!!


----------



## Big Block

I think I am going to cut a little more off the front port. I should be getting my jug cut next week.


----------



## hoskvarna

Big Block said:


> I think I am going to cut a little more off the front port. I should be getting my jug cut next week.


I thought about that but didnt want to melt top cover.


----------



## BGE541

hoskvarna said:


> I thought about that but didnt want to melt top cover.



Think he was referring to the front, not the top, I don't think he would melt much, if so its only a top cover


----------



## BGE541

Page 36 MMd photo from IdahoNative


----------



## Friidayyy13

By the way, I started using the echo 50:1 canned premix. 
My cs400 used to start in 4-5 pulls cold, starts in 1 now with only 1 full tank ran through it.
Stuff is like gold


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> By the way, I started using the echo 50:1 canned premix.
> My cs400 used to start in 4-5 pulls cold, starts in 1 now with only 1 full tank ran through it.
> Stuff is like gold



Nice, the Red Armor oil is real good, I run it in all my saws 40:1. That 400 once its broken in and muffler modded (tuned as well) will make a great saw! I would be happy to help you muffler mod the 600 if your like...


----------



## BGE541

MM'd on the inside (from Rattler)


----------



## Friidayyy13

Heck yeah reed! I'd love the help. Wish everyone wasn't so far away. I feel like there are no people around me


----------



## rattler362

They sound good like this too

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friidayyy13

I'm up in the mountains. Took a couple videos. Threw a new plug in the cs400 but still didn't run the best. Tried tuning it but I know nothing about carbs. 
I really want a muffler mod / port job now this thing has been acting up.
How much would a full out muffler mod/gasket delete/port cost? And to ship it to someone (if anyone would like to do the work for me)
I just have no idea about porting and would rather have someone do it all and tune it for me.


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> I'm up in the mountains. Took a couple videos. Threw a new plug in the cs400 but still didn't run the best. Tried tuning it but I know nothing about carbs.
> I really want a muffler mod / port job now this thing has been acting up.
> How much would a full out muffler mod/gasket delete/port cost? And to ship it to someone (if anyone would like to do the work for me)
> I just have no idea about porting and would rather have someone do it all and tune it for me.




Well because of engine design the gasket delete would only be applicable to the CS600... I would think cause you are on the other side of the US shipping would be $50 each way, the work isn't much, maybe $70 to be nice for someones time/materials/nice deflector... Honestly just hit up Mike (Rattler362) he isn't too far from you so shipping wouldn't be bad and he could do whatever you wanted for a very fair price... Is the CS600 broken in yet?


----------



## Friidayyy13

The 620 has 4 tanks through it. So I wouldn't say it is yet, but boy does that thing hammer through wood. 
Guess I should send both out at once to get modded


----------



## BGE541

I am thinking of buy a TIG welder for muffler mods, small parts etc etc that an I've always loved welding stainless and I've wanted one for years now...


----------



## cedarshark

BGE541 said:


> Well because of engine design the gasket delete would only be applicable to the CS600... I would think cause you are on the other side of the US shipping would be $50 each way, the work isn't much, maybe $70 to be nice for someones time/materials/nice deflector... Honestly just hit up Mike (Rattler362) he isn't too far from you so shipping wouldn't be bad and he could do whatever you wanted for a very fair price... Is the CS600 broken in yet?



I think his 400 is out of tune. Shipping his saws across the country to be mm and ported is not going to relieve him from the responsibility of keeping his saws in tune, especially a ported one. I have trouble believing a guy that rebuilds car engines is leery of doing a muffler mod and learning how to tune a saw. I am not trying to be overly critical , but he needs to learn the basics.


----------



## Friidayyy13

It's not that I'm leery, but for example I wouldn't tackle a full on power stroke rebuild (headstuds gaskets etc.) because I don't know them well enough. Cummins I know well and know all the little tricks so I feel comfortable doing so. 
I'd rather someone with massive knowledge of echo saws to do the work, also I don't have a lot of free time.
I messed with the low and high pins on my carb but with the stock "caps" if that's correct I didn't really notice a difference besides that at WOT the high side bogged it down when I turned it all the way clockwise


----------



## Friidayyy13

Also, a lot of people know how to tear down a motor and rebuild one. 
But few know how to run a stand alone computer and tune a car.
I know jack about 2 strokes and have no idea what I'm doing with carbs. Do I want to learn, yes. But like I said would rather have a person with experience to do the porting etc. so I know it's done right.


----------



## BGE541

So make sure you know what does what on a carb. The "L" or low side is responsible for off idle response, too much fuel it can bog and die, too little fuel it can hesitate and accel slowly. The "H" or high side is what 2 strokes really use on the upper end for power. Too much fuel and it will burble or "4 stroke" in the cut. Too little it will run lean, hot and toast you engine. Some saws are hard to "read" by ear if they have a limited (RPM restricted coil) because they can sound like they are 4 stroking even when they are running lean (cause they are bouncing off the rev limited. This is why its good to have an unlimited coil so you don't have to wonder just what you are hearing at high RPM. Where is you 400 lacking or running rough?


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

Looks like a good burn pattern to me. Ideas ? Note the timed spark plug (electrode towards combustion chamber) and swiss cheese air box mod. 

On v8 muscle cars we always timed plugs toward the intake valve. So it made sense to me to point it at the air fuel mix in the combustion chamber. I noticed a difference right away. Also port matched and polished jug intake and exhaust, muff, and air box.


----------



## Big Block

I figured with .018 squish it needed more air


----------



## BGE541

You run it yet?


----------



## Big Block

No the jug goes off the machine shop this week. So it'll be a week or to before I can.


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> View attachment 469574
> View attachment 469575
> View attachment 469576
> View attachment 469577
> View attachment 469578
> View attachment 469579
> View attachment 469580



I'm curious if all those extra holes and extra air flow messes up the "G-Force Engine Air Pre Cleaner" that Echo designed into that saw. That system does a good job of keeping the air filter clean. I don't want to come across as being critical Big Block because I think trying new things is a good thing. How else would we figure out ways to improve things? But I have my reservations about that set up.

Best I can tell, Echo designed some pretty good air flow into the carb. There is a lot of surface area on the filter itself and plenty of space for air to come into the filter area. If you were building a "racer" I could maybe see opening it up like that (maybe?). But just a MM, tune, base gasket delete?...I'm not so sure. Should you ever decide to run a blower and nitrous though...I think you're all set up.

I know diesel trucks and chainsaws are two different things but this reminded me of a phase I went through almost 10 years ago. I kind of got hooked on "improving" my '05 Dodge Cummins. Swiss cheesed the air box and wasn't satisfied with that so I spend $450 on an AFE fresh air intake. Well, if I increase the intake, gotta increase the exhaust, right? Spent another $400 on the exhaust. All for a mild tune...no aftermarket parts in the engine or turbo.

Long story short, me and a local guy had the exact same truck with the exact same tune. Only thing he didn't have was the "upgraded" intake and exhaust. One weekend we threw our trucks on the dyno and guess what? Yep, they dyno'd exactly the same...430 hp/805 ft/lb. torque. All of the marketing ******** about improved power and fuel economy was just that...marketing ********. The dyno told us the air intake and exhaust WAS NOT restrictive at that power level. Increase the power to 500hp/1000 ft/lb torque and it might have started to become a factor.

Don't get me wrong, I really am interested in DIY improvements to these saws and I know a person has to experiment to figure those things out. Good luck and I'll keep my eye on what you're doing.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I had it in pine, at least 1 year since it was felled.
About 14" , and the 400 just bogged a little. 18" bar and Carlton semi chisel.
Also went from cold starting 1 pull like I said earlier to starting only if I had my hand on the throttle, and after I through the new plug in and ran it for about 20minutes it dies idling randomly (never did that before)
I realize it's a 40cc but I didn't expect it to lack that much power.
The 620 pretty much fell through the wood haha. Thing has some balls.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I almost think it needs a rebuild maybe low compression? I need my snap on guy to drop off a compression tool I ordered awhile back.


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> I'm curious if all those extra holes and extra air flow messes up the "G-Force Engine Air Pre Cleaner" that Echo designed into that saw. That system does a good job of keeping the air filter clean. I don't want to come across as being critical Big Block because I think trying new things is a good thing. How else would we figure out ways to improve things? But I have my reservations about that set up.
> 
> Best I can tell, Echo designed some pretty good air flow into the carb. There is a lot of surface area on the filter itself and plenty of space for air to come into the filter area. If you were building a "racer" I could maybe see opening it up like that (maybe?). But just a MM, tune, base gasket delete?...I'm not so sure. Should you ever decide to run a blower and nitrous though...I think you're all set up.
> 
> I know diesel trucks and chainsaws are two different things but this reminded me of a phase I went through almost 10 years ago. I kind of got hooked on "improving" my '05 Dodge Cummins. Swiss cheesed the air box and wasn't satisfied with that so I spend $450 on an AFE fresh air intake. Well, if I increase the intake, gotta increase the exhaust, right? Spent another $400 on the exhaust. All for a mild tune...no aftermarket parts in the engine or turbo.
> 
> Long story short, me and a local guy had the exact same truck with the exact same tune. Only thing he didn't have was the "upgraded" intake and exhaust. One weekend we threw our trucks on the dyno and guess what? Yep, they dyno'd exactly the same...430 hp/805 ft/lb. torque. All of the marketing ******** about improved power and fuel economy was just that...marketing ********. The dyno told us the air intake and exhaust WAS NOT restrictive at that power level. Increase the power to 500hp/1000 ft/lb torque and it might have started to become a factor.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really am interested in DIY improvements to these saws and I know a person has to experiment to figure those things out. Good luck and I'll keep my eye on what you're doing.




I'm sure it messed with the g force cleaning. If the air filter gets totally filthy on one usage I'll order another plate. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Big Block

The part is 9.98 plus shipping so it's a fairly cheap mistake if I have to replace it


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> The part is 9.98 plus shipping so it's a fairly cheap mistake if I have to replace it


Or just put electrical tape over the holes.


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Or just put electrical tape over the holes.


I like that


----------



## BGE541

Big block you timed the plug gap towards the intake port correct? Just try different plugs til you got it right? Cool work!!!


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Big block you timed the plug gap towards the intake port correct? Just try different plugs til you got it right? Cool work!!!



I have the gap pointing up into the chamber. For all intents and purpose it is pointing at the exhaust. If you look at the wash on the piston. The fuel air mix coming in the transfer ports is flowing directly at the plug. 

Ya I got lucky and just took the gasket off and it timed perfect


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Friidayyy13

Morning guys (on the east coast) 
I just found a backup saw I'll be buying today.
Husky 357xp for $100.
Looks like it's seen some use but I've heard good things about the old dirty emission huskys.
Once I get that I'll be putting my 400 under the knife for some modifications!


----------



## BGE541

357XP is a good saw... does it run? Have photos or a link to check it out? Enjoy!


----------



## Friidayyy13

http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/5339035090.html


----------



## Friidayyy13

Yes it runs, got the guy down to $100.


----------



## Big Block

Friidayyy13 said:


> http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/5339035090.html



I think this qualifies as a "you suck"
Nice saw man !


----------



## rattler362

Friidayyy13 said:


> Yes it runs, got the guy down to $100.


Humm are you going to port it?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friidayyy13

I'd like to mod that one also yes rattler!

Thanks big block 

But bad news guys, took off my cs400's muffler and my piston is scored like CRAZY. Guess it has seen some use after all.
Guess I'll be ordering a top end kit for that also.


----------



## rattler362

I figured you would[emoji2] 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Send it to me ill rebuild it for you, all your out is cost of parts and shipping!


----------



## rburg

That is a mighty good offer.


----------



## Friidayyy13

I might do that Reed, give you something to toy around with


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Send it to me ill rebuild it for you, all your out is cost of parts and shipping!


You can't find a better offer unless you just want to do it yourself.


----------



## BGE541

I have a few spare cs400s around too so if you need extra parts let me know,,, I think you would have fun working on it though,,, pretty simple motor. Good to tinker on.


----------



## Chris J.

I started a thread about this many years back, even included some photos, which were later lost in a site server crash.

I have a CS-440 (not a 4400, not an EVL) needing a good P&C and brake band. To answer the inevitable question, both the P&C are badly scored; no way to salvage the C. The cost of new OEM is very near what a clean used CS-440 sells for. If anyone has a good P&C (my understanding is 520 top end will work) for sale or trade, or is interested in the carcass, let me know.


----------



## Friidayyy13

Yeah a complete "short block" even though it's cylinder piston rod crankcase etc. is $150ish on sawagain.com
Might just run it (still runs decent) and mod the muffler and wait to see if it explodes.


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> Yeah a complete "short block" even though it's cylinder piston rod crankcase etc. is $150ish on sawagain.com
> Might just run it (still runs decent) and mod the muffler and wait to see if it explodes.



I would at least pull it apart and see whats going on, you may be able to clean up the cyl now and throw in a new ring and clean the piston and have it be a great saw... but if you just more it and run it to the ground then its gonna be hardbroke...


----------



## Chris J.

I do have the CS-440 apart, and no, the p&c are heavily scored. When the photos were still up, the consensus here on AS was definitely need to replace both. I even checked around with a few shops, a couple are authorized Echo dealerships, but it was No Go on a used top end or a parts saw with a good top end.


----------



## Friidayyy13

So I drilled a 3/8" hole threw my cat on the muffler (cs400) and cleaned up the exit and took off the extra "flap" of metal on the shroud. Boy does it feel like a different saw. I haven't even tuned it yet, need to take the limiter caps off if someone has a video or write up on how.
Then I have to learn how to tune these things. 
So far I'm glad I modded my own muffler.
As for the 620 since its brand new and beautiful I'm probably going to have reed mod that saw. I don't want to mess up such a beauty.
I'll take pics of the muffler tomorrow. KEEP IN MIND ITS NOTHING PRETTY haha.


----------



## Friidayyy13

Quick question, it's safe to power wash a chainsaw right? As long as the intake/exhaust don't get water in them. I always wipe them down but man would it be easier lol


----------



## BGE541

Sweet. I wouldn't try and get the ignition with the pressure washer but it should be fine. Bet the 400 sounds a lot better!!! Congrats


----------



## Chris J.

Friidayyy13 said:


> Quick question, it's safe to power wash a chainsaw right? As long as the intake/exhaust don't get water in them. I always wipe them down but man would it be easier lol



Take care with the recoil spring, they just love to breed rust.


----------



## CoreyB

Power washing and even high air pressure have one large down fall you need to be aware of. The pressure can push dirt and debris into places you do not want it like bearings or throttle cables, even pushing dirt through air filters. Just be very careful. 
I find cleaning the saws after ever use does not require any elbow grease and the saws stay clean.


----------



## Chris J.

For dirty parts where you can see where the dirt goes, and water won't hurt anything, PW is fine, and quick. I prefer spray bottles with a strong stream, one a cleaner mix (I use generic purple cleaner, but just about any of them will get the job done) and one with plain water for rinsing. That way I can direct the spray only where I want it to go. And I thoroughly blast the parts with an air gun hooked up to a compressor.

At one time I had posted photos of my Parts Washing Set-Up (several plastic 5 gallon buckets with strategically drilled holes, and a cone shaped sieve for bolts, screws, etc.). The posts were kind of humorous as well. Unfortunately the images got lost in an AS server crash.


----------



## Big Block

So the machine work on the jug is done as of last night. When I get back in the shop I'll take some pics. 

Have a good day fellas


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Put a loop of Stihl 63PS chain on that cs400


----------



## Big Block

.018 squish


----------



## rattler362

Be sure and check the piston support that it doesn't bottom out 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

rattler362 said:


> Be sure and check the piston support that it doesn't bottom out
> 
> 10-4 it checks out ok. .018 on my mititoyo calipers and full flush base to case. Thanks @ rattler362. No time for a piss rev video to busy checking temp and tune. I'll torque the head tomorrow and do a vid. Lots more pop.


----------



## Big Block

10-4 it checks out ok. .018 on my mititoyo calipers and full flush base to case. Thanks @rattler362. No time for a piss rev video to busy checking temp and tune. I'll torque the head tomorrow and do a vid. Lots more pop.


----------



## Big Block

I hope to have it ported soon @rattler362


----------



## BGE541

Just waiting on an update  glad you got it back as you wanted!!!


----------



## BGE541

Not so echo but finished this 61 to 272 closed port and got a few tanks through it today...


----------



## Friidayyy13

Nice! That thing noodles well


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> Nice! That thing noodles well


How your projects going?


----------



## Friidayyy13

I've been so busy with winter work I haven't done much. Besides got a free 370!


----------



## BGE541

Dude sick tool chest.


----------



## Chris J.

Is the other saw the Thursday or Saturday saw?


----------



## Friidayyy13

BGE541 said:


> Dude sick tool chest.


Thanks reed! 
She's my baby , masters series snap on. Limited anodized green on white.


----------



## CoreyB

This thread has almost become a forum of its own. But for people who like chainsaws and see usefulness and good points to many different saws and brands. 
Now I just need to borrow a 620 to do a full side by side full on knock out drag off battle against my Dolmar 6100. Lol


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> This thread has almost become a forum of its own. But for people who like chainsaws and see usefulness and good points to many different saws and brands.
> Now I just need to borrow a 620 to do a full side by side full on knock out drag off battle against my Dolmar 6100. Lol



Make a drive up and grab this 620  

I think its a good thread... OH and still looking to part with these CS400s if anyone need projects!


----------



## BGE541

Oh, and I hope all had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Friidayyy13

What do you want for the 400's reed?


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> What do you want for the 400's reed?


$75 plus shipping... If you can get the cyl to clean up which I think you can your have a full runner then some. I'll get pictures tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Friidayyy13

Hey look reed


----------



## BGE541

Friidayyy13 said:


> Hey look reed


Yeah that's my second job lol what's going on?

I have a 620P for sale with dual port muffler and deleted base gasket runs great if anyone's looking. Will sell with 27" bar.


----------



## BGE541

TTT getting lost in the Oil threads...


----------



## Barcroftb

BGE541 said:


> Yeah that's my second job lol what's going on?
> 
> I have a 620P for sale with dual port muffler and deleted base gasket runs great if anyone's looking. Will sell with 27" bar.




Any pics? I know they are probably plastered all over 80 odd pages, but we love us some pics 'round here!


----------



## BGE541

Still don't have internet here and mynphones not working for photos... I'll try and get some up soon


----------



## Big Block

I'm still slacking. I'll have video soon


----------



## BGE541

Hear that!!! No one wants this 620 huh???


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Hear that!!! No one wants this 620 huh???


Wanting ? YES
Being able to pay for it? Not so much
Needing? I could make up a reason. Lol


----------



## Barcroftb

CoreyB said:


> Wanting ? YES
> Being able to pay for it? Not so much
> Needing? I could make up a reason. Lol



Yeah I'm with Corey want yes! Selling my 500p has left a lonely hole in my heart. But not sure the fund are there at the moment. I think a lot of fellers are in the same boat after the holidays.

After buying the 7910, I know for damn sure i would have to hide the thing from my wife for awhile!


----------



## BGE541

Good morning Echo fans  we need a new video or updates asap as we have to many projects and not enough piss revving!!!!


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Good morning Echo fans  we need a new video or updates asap as we have to many projects and not enough piss revving!!!!


If I had a 620 I could do a full on shoot out video between the echo 620 and Dolmar 6100.


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> If I had a 620 I could do a full on shoot out video between the echo 620 and Dolmar 6100.



Then make a road trip and come get the 620


----------



## bikemike

Friidayyy13 said:


> Quick question, it's safe to power wash a chainsaw right? As long as the intake/exhaust don't get water in them. I always wipe them down but man would it be easier lol


I power wash my saws if water dies get in then flood the engine on choke and the oil will coat the rust able parts. It will clean out after its warmed up and cleaned out. Snowmobiles get internally soaked often water skipping and spring time ditch bashing


----------



## Barcroftb

BGE541 said:


> Then make a road trip and come get the 620



Come on Corey you know you want to!


----------



## CoreyB

Barcroftb said:


> Come on Corey you know you want to!


Hey I got an idea. Grab your 7900 and any other saw you want to, swing by and pick me up and I will ride out there with you. That could be a lot of fun make us feel like teenagers again. Until we start complaining about all the aches and stiffness from the long ride.


----------



## BGE541

Yeah we could have a GTG up here!


----------



## Barcroftb

CoreyB said:


> Hey I got an idea. Grab your 7900 and any other saw you want to, swing by and pick me up and I will ride out there with you. That could be a lot of fun make us feel like teenagers again. Until we start complaining about all the aches and stiffness from the long ride.





BGE541 said:


> Yeah we could have a GTG up here!



Man I'd love that! Wish you guys lived closer. I have a feeling you'd have to fight me to take that 620 home though.


----------



## redunshee

Guys have a new piston coming for my recent 600P acquisition. While I can probably figure out how to insert the two washers on each side of the wrist pin, I wonder if there are any tricks. Want to save myself some harsh language. Like most saws I presume I will have to heat the top of my the piston to make assembly easier.


----------



## zogger

redunshee said:


> Guys have a new piston coming for my recent 600P acquisition. While I can probably figure out how to insert the two washers on each side of the wrist pin, I wonder if there are any tricks. Want to save myself some harsh language. Like most saws I presume I will have to heat the top of my the piston to make assembly easier.



You mean the circlips? Put one in with the piston in your hand, I think clutch side first IIRC, then slide piston over rod and insert wrist pin, then push the last circlip in with a flat stick, something like that.


----------



## redunshee

zogger said:


> You mean the circlips? Put one in with the piston in your hand, I think clutch side first IIRC, then slide piston over rod and insert wrist pin, then push the last circlip in with a flat stick, something like that.


No not them. There are two washers or spacers that go on either side of the connecting rod on the wrist pin.
Wondering how I can get my big fingers in there to insert them.


----------



## mountainlake

You can use a wood dowel or short piece of metal just smaller than the wrist pin and long enough to hook the washers on each end which will come out when you push the wrist pin in. A little grease will help hold everything in place. Don't ever use after market circlips as most are too thick and will fall out. Steve


----------



## redunshee

mountainlake said:


> You can use a wood dowel or short piece of metal just smaller than the wrist pin and long enough to hook the washers on each end which will come out when you push the wrist pin in. A little grease will help hold everything in place. Don't ever use after market circlips as most are too thick and will fall out. Steve


Great tip. Oem Piston kit comes with all new parts, wrist pin, circlips, washers and bearing. Thanks.


----------



## redunshee

redunshee said:


> Great tip. Oem Piston kit comes with all new parts, wrist pin, circlips, washers and bearing. Thanks.


----------



## BGE541

TTT


----------



## BGE541

OK Echo fans 2016 is well in effect and we need to re-vamp this thread with videos and pictures!!!


----------



## bikemike

Of just new saws


----------



## BGE541

No any of your old/new/rebuilt saws... Echo preferably but whatever you have!


----------



## bikemike

Ok IL try to take a vid of the 360t in 11 below Temps. With windchill negative 24. Wood dont cut the same at those Temps


----------



## CoreyB

I don't have an echo but I want to join in all the rain deer games.
This is a barn find 056 super I have tried bringing back to life. New carb kit, (first carb i ever messed with) clean up, plug ,ect. And my stock dolmar 6100. Maybe this spring I can get to a gtg and get a video with a 620 against the 6100.


----------



## bikemike

That dolmar sounds nice and snappy


----------



## awol

I ran over five gallons of mix through my 600P last week, pulling a 30" bar in some old dead pasture oaks. The 562xp has become my limbing saw, and the Echo does the felling, bucking, and noodling.

No vids to post, but the Echo can be seen in this pic.


----------



## BGE541

Too sweet glad you like the echos and great video of the builder project!!!


----------



## Chris J.

Echo CS-590 for $240.00.

I don't know if the seller would be willing to ship, but this CL ad might be of interest to some of you. I don't need it, and it'd be a long drive, mileage & time.

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/5408865338.html


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> OK Echo fans 2016 is well in effect and we need to re-vamp this thread with videos and pictures!!!


Ok here it is better get your popcorn and beer this thing is slow


----------



## BGE541

Honestly that thing is moving pretty good! At -5 I would be even slower  I'd be nice to have a top handle...


----------



## Chris J.

bikemike said:


> Ok here it is better get your popcorn and beer this thing is slow




Seems like a handy saw to have. IRRC someone posted that there isn't much difference in the performance between the 330T and the 360T. I'm curious because my searches indicate that the 330T is much more common (available used) than the 360T.


----------



## bikemike

Chris J. said:


> Seems like a handy saw to have. IRRC someone posted that there isn't much difference in the performance between the 330T and the 360T. I'm curious because my searches indicate that the 330T is much more common (available used) than the 360T.


Yeah I'm not sure but the 330 came out before 360 and was sold after they took the 360 off the shelfs.. my wife brought me in to gerlachs for x Mas and lead me over to the echo wall. She said take ur pick. I could have got the smallest of top handle saws up to the big dog rear handle. I took the biggest most **** talked saw cause I'm like that. I know small engines and everything described in reviews was a poor running and gutless. That made me smile and grin. I figured there is no replacement for displacement and grabbed the 360 while the whole time staff was telling me to get the 355t. Well I'm not epa and OEM everything. I think outside the box and knew that saw will get the results I'm looking for. Everything I did to my saw has worked well and never even took the engine out nor opened up the engine. I have zero regrets of getting the saw I chose. It makes lots of torque and not afraid that it will fail me in a tree or on the ground


----------



## bikemike

Smaller wood for those that say need a bigger saw


----------



## bikemike

Sorry wrong vid here it is


----------



## BGE541

So I made this video for a guy on Youtube but I figured it may help Echo fans looking to do a muffler mod...


----------



## Big Block

BUMP!!!
still slacking I will try this weekend. I still have to tune it and I am going to slap a sharp chain on it and we will see what it can do.

Have a good weekend friends


----------



## rattler362

Hi Cody hope all is good with you.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Hello Mike all is well thank you. Same to you bud


----------



## rattler362

Thank you Cody 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

TTT fellas


----------



## BGE541

Ok taking the 620 for a little firewood today  any of you have cutting planned?


----------



## bikemike

Just cutting the cheese and watching kids


----------



## BGE541

Well no photos but was sure glad to have the 20" on the 620 and 24" on the 385... Great combo!!!!


----------



## BGE541

Looking at a returned CS400 for $180... Good little saw?


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Looking at a returned CS400 for $180... Good little saw?


So are you saying you have a cs 400 for sale for $180 or you bought one for that? Cad minds want to know.


----------



## Big Block

I have been cutting some fire wood nothing video worthy. The saw seems to run a lot harder when I find something big worth cutting I will post it.
How have all of you been ?


----------



## grack

Anyone know the price of the 620 full wrap handle bar and where I can buy one I've been searching online struck out. Thanks dave


----------



## Big Block

@fordf150 ^^^^^^^


----------



## grack

Thanks I don't know many of the sponsors.


----------



## Big Block

your welcome


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> @fordf150 ^^^^^^^


He is a good guy to deal with. But he also sells dollars and has the 6100 wrap handle for a good price. Last I knew he had a slightly used 620 that may be just the ticket


----------



## CoreyB

DolmaRs not dollars silly auto correct


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> He is a good guy to deal with. But he also sells dollars and has the 6100 wrap handle for a good price. Last I knew he had a slightly used 620 that may be just the ticket



With a bitching bar too


----------



## J. Talley

@BGE541 watched your video on muffler mods. Do you not worry about cleaning the shavings out after?


----------



## TheBat

BGE541, Big Block, CoreyB, thank you for posting so much vital information on this thread. Definitely wish I would of bought a 620p after reading your inputs. Any how after purchasing my bar adapter for my 590 I hit the local Stihl dealer in search for a bar/chain. He asked " Why didn't you just buy a Stihl"?... I replied that the Echo line looked like a good deal at a lower price. He looked at me and and mumbled under his breath, " They're good saws"... Lol anyways, I walked out with a 25" Rollomatic ES and a full chisel loop. He said I could not get a semi chisel for that bar. I would really love your expertise opinion on this set up before I mount everything on. I'm thinking it might be a little under powered currently. Should I step back down to a 20" bar? I've removed the inner deflector off the muffler and plan to open it up more when I get a chance.


----------



## 7sleeper

I am always amazed that a 20 inch bar is not enough for a 60cc saw! I can cut without a second thought wood up to 25 from one side with a 20 inch bar and trees up to 35inch. But then again big bar syndrom must be a way to compensate for something else...




7


----------



## zogger

TheBat said:


> BGE541, Big Block, CoreyB, thank you for posting so much vital information on this thread. Definitely wish I would of bought a 620p after reading your inputs. Any how after purchasing my bar adapter for my 590 I hit the local Stihl dealer in search for a bar/chain. He asked " Why didn't you just buy a Stihl"?... I replied that the Echo line looked like a good deal at a lower price. He looked at me and and mumbled under his breath, " They're good saws"... Lol anyways, I walked out with a 25" Rollomatic ES and a full chisel loop. He said I could not get a semi chisel for that bar. I would really love your expertise opinion on this set up before I mount everything on. I'm thinking it might be a little under powered currently. Should I step back down to a 20" bar? I've removed the inner deflector off the muffler and plan to open it up more when I get a chance.



Of course you can put semi chisel on there, just a question of the correct number of drive links, and matching pitch and gauge.


----------



## CoreyB

TheBat said:


> BGE541, Big Block, CoreyB, thank you for posting so much vital information on this thread. Definitely wish I would of bought a 620p after reading your inputs. Any how after purchasing my bar adapter for my 590 I hit the local Stihl dealer in search for a bar/chain. He asked " Why didn't you just buy a Stihl"?... I replied that the Echo line looked like a good deal at a lower price. He looked at me and and mumbled under his breath, " They're good saws"... Lol anyways, I walked out with a 25" Rollomatic ES and a full chisel loop. He said I could not get a semi chisel for that bar. I would really love your expertise opinion on this set up before I mount everything on. I'm thinking it might be a little under powered currently. Should I step back down to a 20" bar? I've removed the inner deflector off the muffler and plan to open it up more when I get a chance.


A 20" bar is very effective. However a 24/25" bar is nice if you want a bit of reach for limbing and as long as it oils well enough you will be fine just might be a touch slower in some situations and bog a little easier. You can always latter add a 20" for a reasonable price. It doesn't need to be a stihl bar just stihl mount. @fordf150 has total bars at a good price and you could even go cheaper with a Forrester or Bailey's woodland pro. 60cc is pretty versatile saws and having two or more bar lengths come in handy. Especially if you pinch your bar you can take remove the power head put on your second bar and free it. Thankfully that is easily done with the inboard clutch. With some saws you have to remove the stupid outboard clutch to do that. (Poke poke)


----------



## TheBat

Thank you CoreyB, I appreciate the info. As to 7sleeper, I don't understand why your response was so negative? I was actually looking for a 22" bar the day I went into the dealer, for a little extra reach. On hand all he had were 20" 25" .063, and 25" .050 on hand and no RM semi chisel chain, just RS3 full chisel and skip. If I had big bar "syndrome" I would of hurried and mounted the bar and chain. Instead I've been trying to research if made an error in my purchase before proceeding. Was just looking for some good reliable information. Thank you for the 10 year old response though.


----------



## Chris J.

TheBat said:


> Thank you CoreyB, I appreciate the info. As to 7sleeper, I don't understand why your response was so negative? I was actually looking for a 22" bar the day I went into the dealer, for a little extra reach. On hand all he had were 20" 25" .063, and 25" .050 on hand and no RM semi chisel chain, just RS3 full chisel and skip. If I had big bar "syndrome" I would of hurried and mounted the bar and chain. Instead I've been trying to research if made an error in my purchase before proceeding. Was just looking for some good reliable information. Thank you for the 10 year old response though.



I'm 99% certain that 7sleeper wasn't taking a shot at you; his comments seem to fall into the 'generally speaking' category.


----------



## Chris J.

7sleeper said:


> I am always amazed that a 20 inch bar is not enough for a 60cc saw! I can cut without a second thought wood up to 25 from one side with a 20 inch bar and trees up to 35inch. But then again big bar syndrom must be a way to compensate for something else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7



Some psychologists have interesting things to say about men wanting large and powerful "tools."

-------------------------------------

I'd give house room to a 360T.

Which has nothing to do with phallic symbolism .


----------



## fordf150

CoreyB said:


> A 20" bar is very effective. However a 24/25" bar is nice if you want a bit of reach for limbing and as long as it oils well enough you will be fine just might be a touch slower in some situations and bog a little easier. You can always latter add a 20" for a reasonable price. It doesn't need to be a stihl bar just stihl mount. @fordf150 has total bars at a good price and you could even go cheaper with a Forrester or Bailey's woodland pro. 60cc is pretty versatile saws and having two or more bar lengths come in handy. Especially if you pinch your bar you can take remove the power head put on your second bar and free it. Thankfully that is easily done with the inboard clutch. With some saws you have to remove the stupid outboard clutch to do that. (Poke poke)


very limited selection but Total has a cheap line of bars too. 20 and 24" RSN bars for small/large husky plus stihl mount. I have been slacking and dont have all of them listed on the site though. http://performanceoutdoorequipment....replaceable-sprocket-nose-bar-20-3-8-050-72dl


----------



## 7sleeper

TheBat said:


> Thank you CoreyB, I appreciate the info. As to 7sleeper, I don't understand why your response was so negative? I was actually looking for a 22" bar the day I went into the dealer, for a little extra reach. On hand all he had were 20" 25" .063, and 25" .050 on hand and no RM semi chisel chain, just RS3 full chisel and skip. If I had big bar "syndrome" I would of hurried and mounted the bar and chain. Instead I've been trying to research if made an error in my purchase before proceeding. Was just looking for some good reliable information. Thank you for the 10 year old response though.


Hi Bat,

no personal offense meant, well to be completely honest I was baiting you a little... .

What I don't understand is how much have you actually used your new saw? Further there are so many alternatives to Stihl bars that I donot understand why you pick one of the more difficult paths.

7


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> A 20" bar is very effective. However a 24/25" bar is nice if you want a bit of reach for limbing and as long as it oils well enough you will be fine just might be a touch slower in some situations and bog a little easier. You can always latter add a 20" for a reasonable price. It doesn't need to be a stihl bar just stihl mount. @fordf150 has total bars at a good price and you could even go cheaper with a Forrester or Bailey's woodland pro. 60cc is pretty versatile saws and having two or more bar lengths come in handy. Especially if you pinch your bar you can take remove the power head put on your second bar and free it. Thankfully that is easily done with the inboard clutch. With some saws you have to remove the stupid outboard clutch to do that. (Poke poke)



LOL I see what you did there....and I like it


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

Wow that was a long thread! Took me 4 days of casual going over to get here. I've got a 590. Nice machine. Running a bit lean on low adjustment need to bring into dealer. Stupid red plugs! Don't want to void my warranty if I don't have to. Picked up for $399 in Canada last January. About 4 tenks of fuel through it. This happened this weekend









All the pieces are about 4' long


----------



## Big Block

BUMP !!!!!!!


----------



## BGE541

J. Talley said:


> @BGE541 watched your video on muffler mods. Do you not worry about cleaning the shavings out after?



I do, all depends on the length I go its I'm cutting or grinding... Sometimes I use an ultrasonic or just compressed air. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> So are you saying you have a cs 400 for sale for $180 or you bought one for that? Cad minds want to know.


I was looking at one for that but gonna save for a CS490... Need to move a 372 and 385 first


----------



## BGE541

grack said:


> Anyone know the price of the 620 full wrap handle bar and where I can buy one I've been searching online struck out. Thanks dave


I have a half wrap for sale, dual port, base gasket delete ready to rock


----------



## BGE541

On barsbone thing I like now is the Forester Platinum bar in Stihl mount, 24" cause I can run itnon my echos or huskys with F150s adaptors and run only 84 DL Chains!!!!


----------



## Big Block

TTT


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Ok folks we need some new videos!!!


----------



## Big Block

Ill do some piss revving this weekend. Why not right I will try and get some bigger stuff and get it tuned better


----------



## CoreyB

All my videos are of the Dolmar 6100. And I don't want to cause any undo jealousy or CAD. Lol


----------



## Chris J.

I'm not sure where to post this, but since this is the most active Echo around here at AS, here goes.

Yesterday I went to the local hardware store near us.

Background: At one time it was a very active Ace Hardware store and an authorized Echo dealership complete with a repair shop. For some reason it closed and stayed closed for quite a while (I don't remember for how long). It reopened as an independent store that didn't last long (they didn't bring in much fresh stock, the items on the shelf were deteriorating, drying up, etc.). The store eventually becoming part of a hardware store chain that I'd never hear of. 

It's now an Ace store again. While I was waiting to have some Plexiglas cut, I saw a display with a NOS Echo CS-370. I don't when Echo dropped that model, but it must've been several/many years ago. I didn't ask the price because I was in a hurry to get home and make some repairs.


----------



## Chris J.

Oops, I'm a duh-me. The Echo CS-370 is still being made (per their US website and Bailey's).


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> All my videos are of the Dolmar 6100. And I don't want to cause any undo jealousy or CAD. Lol


I dare ya


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> I dare ya


OK but I forewarned you. Here is a video I have shared in other places. 
The little 61cc dolmar takes on a serious heavy weight. The 87cc stihl 056 super. 
Let's get ready to RUMBLEEEEEEE!


----------



## BGE541

Sweet video I like the sound of the Stihl but man that little dolly is nice too.... Muffler modded?


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Sweet video I like the sound of the Stihl but man that little dolly is nice too.... Muffler modded?


Nope dolly is bone stock


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> Nope dolly is bone stock


You need to then


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> You need to then


LOL I have heard there is not much improvement left on the table short of porting them. I glanced at it today when I pulled the muffler to inspect the piston. All there is, is a baffle, empty can, and the exhaust port. I could delete the baffle and put a larger exhaust port. But when master mind built one he said there weren't any gains from a mm or timing advance. It is already pushing 215 psi compression.


----------



## CoreyB

Looks like it is oiling ok at least


----------



## Chris J.

CoreyB said:


> OK but I forewarned you. Here is a video I have shared in other places.
> The little 61cc dolmar takes on a serious heavy weight. The 87cc stihl 056 super.
> Let's get ready to RUMBLEEEEEEE!




Looks like old school torque verses modern RPM & chain speed. Larger wood + longer bars = a different result. 

That 6100 is impressive none the less.


----------



## CoreyB

Chris J. said:


> Looks like old school torque verses modern RPM & chain speed. Larger wood + longer bars = a different result.
> 
> That 6100 is impressive none the less.


I agree. You can stand on the 056 with a 20 in bar buried. I think 28" would be the tipping point in the 056 favor


----------



## Chris J.

CoreyB said:


> I agree. You can stand on the 056 with a 20 in bar buried. I think 28" would be the tipping point in the 056 favor



The 6100 ran like a 24" bar would be no problem.


----------



## BGE541

All stock? Still have base gasket?


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> All stock? Still have base gasket?


Yep all stock. Still has base gasket, no mm, the only thing I have done is got the 20" tsumara bar and wrap handle. Here it is first tank of fuel noodling with a 24" bar


----------



## BGE541

Pull that base gasket  muffler mod... Must... Not... Leave.... Stock


----------



## Big Block




----------



## Big Block

My chaps kept pulling my pants down and I said **** it. Don't judge


----------



## CoreyB

About time someone posted a video other than dolmar.


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> Pull that base gasket  muffler mod... Must... Not... Leave.... Stock


And widen the exhaust port up a Lil bit


----------



## bikemike

Big Block said:


>



It seems to like being under load


----------



## Big Block

bikemike said:


> It seems to like being under load



I noticed that too. It's a torque monster for a 60cc


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I noticed that too. It's a torque monster for a 60cc


Not to mention he is at like 5000 ASL and he seems to find some of the hardest wood to cut on!!! Good cutting!


----------



## Big Block

Hey thanks Reed


----------



## Big Block

You know what I want to see?...........a ported 590 I know they are out there. I may just have to get it done and see how mean they really are.


----------



## rburg

The only 590 I have run was ported. It was a good runner but I have never run a stock one to know how much improvement there was.


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> You know what I want to see?...........a ported 590 I know they are out there. I may just have to get it done and see how mean they really are.


I think you would end up investing a lot and not getting much better performance then a mm 620. 
On top of the port work I think you would end up needing a carb and coil.


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> I think you would end up investing a lot and not getting much better performance then a mm 620.
> On top of the port work I think you would end up needing a carb and coil.



You're probably right but I own the saw and it's not worth much used. They sit forever at $300. It's cheaper than buying a 620 even though I would love to have one.


----------



## Ozarker 1

For a 590, I don't know at what rpm a limited coil would kick in, but I did ask about that on a 400, and was told by Echo that it engages at around 15,000 rpm. In either event, if that's the case, then wouldn't a limited coil be a non-issue? Perhaps there is some other feature that distinguishes the coils, like, advance?


----------



## CoreyB

Ozarker 1 said:


> For a 590, I don't know at what rpm a limited coil would kick in, but I did ask about that on a 400, and was told by Echo that it engages at around 15,000 rpm. In either event, if that's the case, then wouldn't a limited coil be a non-issue? Perhaps there is some other feature that distinguishes the coils, like, advance?


If it is that high then yes it would need a non issue. I was just trying to point out possible extra expenses. It may also depend on how aggressive you go with the porting.


----------



## BGE541

If I had a new 590 I would muffler mod it, pull the limiters, delete the base gasket, widen the exhaust and clean up/maybe widen the intake a hair.


----------



## 7sleeper

All that work so you are 15% faster in a single cut...

7


----------



## BGE541

7sleeper said:


> All that work so you are 15% faster in a single cut...
> 
> 7



All that work? That may take 2 hours tops.... 2 hours of tinkering for a better sounding, better cutting saw that you took pride in working on... Yeah real burdensome


----------



## BGE541

Just an update... Got in touch with Mitch and should be shipping the ported 600 soon so we can see what they will do! Only ever ran a stock one and still a strong saw!!! 

On another note what's new Echo fans?


----------



## rburg

Looking forward to the video. Do you know what mods he did?


----------



## BGE541

rburg said:


> Looking forward to the video. Do you know what mods he did?



Ported, muffler mod etc etc we will see...


----------



## hoskvarna

BGE541 said:


> Just an update... Got in touch with Mitch and should be shipping the ported 600 soon so we can see what they will do! Only ever ran a stock one and still a strong saw!!!
> 
> On another note what's new Echo fans?


Is that Mweba?
He did one for me ,wouldnt keep up with my husky 560 hybrid(555 with 562 P&C with stuffers)but it was darn close.
It was notable difference,I gutted the muff and opened up stock opening.Doin that was a bit too much,sounded mean but needed a little more back pressure to idle good for a work saw.As long as u kept it wound up she run!


----------



## BGE541

Yes it should be here any day... We will see how she runs. Hoping it's strong I like a strong 60cc saw!!!


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> Yes it should be here any day... We will see how she runs. Hoping it's strong I like a strong 60cc saw!!!


Will will need a vid asap or nun ov us will believe you got a cool saw


----------



## James Miller

So I read threw 86 pages of echo talk thought I'd say hi from another echo sawer. I run a 590 and a 490. So on to pics 
break in for the 590, 4 oaks between 60 and 70 feet and arrow strait cut to 18 inch rounds for fire. Saw never complained.stock in this picture with limit caps full rich on high side and low leaned up a little 20 inch bar barried all day.
break in for the 490 will be anything on this monster mulberry that the 16 inch bar can handle. Saw has caps removed and the restrictive tube in muff pulled and front of deflector removed and retune high side just over 1 turn out from stock and low opened just a bit. This saw rips buried the 16 inch bar in one of the oak rounds and it just cuts like mad.


----------



## BGE541

Looks good they seem to like those muffler mods!!!


----------



## James Miller

Seeing as it wasn't to bad doing the muff mod on the 490 I might try the cackling muff mod like big blocks first one on the 590.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## James Miller

well sead I was Gona run the 490 in this tree, I lied it sat and watched the 590 work. Nothing till the very top for a saw with a 16 inch bar. I need a 620 or just jump to a dolly 7900 I want one of those bad.


----------



## BGE541

So got a box last night on the door step... It was the 600P I got from Cedarshark a longggg time ago. Mitch did some work to it so I wanted to take a look, didn't get it all pulled apart but so far this is what we have. Looks like base gasket was pulled, exhaust was raised a hair (doesn't look to be widened from the grinding on the port) muffler mod looks like the factory outlet was gutted and the rear "square" where the outlet tube is hard been cut out, kinda like big blocks original muffler mod. Will keep you posted as I run her and dig into it.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## CoreyB

Looks like a fun project


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> View attachment 493728
> View attachment 493729
> View attachment 493730


That Lil bit of rust will buff out


----------



## BGE541

So got her fired up, seems to run/idle well but damn that muffler mod is LOUD! Def gonna weld it up and make my own.


----------



## Big Block

Yup that's why I went ahead and welded mine up too. That's the eardesplittingloudenboomer mod


----------



## McEchoWood

So, I'm a newbie to these forum things, but I've been reading this echo thread for the past 3 days. mostly because I'm thinking about a new cs620p. I've already got a nice 590 that I've already tweaked and tuned. After being glued to my screen 3 nights now, I just had to join the club. I guess because I went against many peoples advice and have been running Mac 10-10's and echo saw the past 5 years. I'm glad I didn't listen, especially to the local stihl dealer-which is now out of business. Anyway, BGE541, do you really feel that much of a difference between the mod 590 and the 620P? And is the wrap really that much appreciated? Just curious.


----------



## BGE541

McEchoWood said:


> So, I'm a newbie to these forum things, but I've been reading this echo thread for the past 3 days. mostly because I'm thinking about a new cs620p. I've already got a nice 590 that I've already tweaked and tuned. After being glued to my screen 3 nights now, I just had to join the club. I guess because I went against many peoples advice and have been running Mac 10-10's and echo saw the past 5 years. I'm glad I didn't listen, especially to the local stihl dealer-which is now out of business. Anyway, BGE541, do you really feel that much of a difference between the mod 590 and the 620P? And is the wrap really that much appreciated? Just curious.



I think the 620/is a very strong all around 60cc saw. Especially if you muffler mod and retune after afew tanks. I really like the wrap handle it's like a 3/4 wrap on a Stihl... I would go for it it's only like $30 more. If your happy with a modded 590/you'll be real happy with a 620. Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Ozarker 1

BGE541 said:


> I think the 620/is a very strong all around 60cc saw. Especially if you muffler mod and retune after a few tanks. . . . If your happy with a modded 590/you'll be real happy with a 620.



*x2*


----------



## McEchoWood

I'm more than happy with my mod 590. I can pile chip circles around around most of the firewood cutters in my area while only running 20" LGX. The braggers with husky 460's and a few xp's and some stihl users with some with bigger and higher hp saws have been stumped by my abilities and production with this saw for a year now. There is nobody around here doing any performance or mods for saws or anything of the like other than me. I am all about high performance-used to work in a GM Performance Parts race shop. I also have my finely tuned cs450 that cuts nearly as fast as the 590 that takes charge of all of my limbing and light duty sawing, but I would like to add a saw with enough power to pull 24" LGX to my package for some of the bigger stuff, as I fall nearly every tree that I cut. I also have 2 back up saw that are no longer needed if anyone is interested... a very good running homelite 330 20", and a near pristine mac 10-10 16". The other dealer in the area is a stihl dealer also and is really trying to talk me into an ms362cm without being pushy. But then my parts will not interchange if needed in the mountains.


----------



## Big Block

So what is my 590 worth ? I just want some opinions. I really have the hots for a 372 right now


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> So what is my 590 worth ? I just want some opinions. I really have the hots for a 372 right now



Weird I have a 372... That you need... Lol I think you could get $400 with the work you have done and the wrap but I may be crazy...


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Weird I have a 372... That you need... Lol I think you could get $400 with the work you have done and the wrap but I may be crazy...



I was thinking the exact same thing about your 372


----------



## BGE541

What about a 590 + cash trade?


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> What about a 590 + cash trade?



PM'd


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> Or 40:1 with Echo Red Armor which is .81 US Gallons to 1 bottle (2.6oz I believe?)
> 
> OK too far off track how those Echos doing lol


Quick question is Red armor full synthetic?


----------



## rattler362

No I think someone on here said semi.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB

rattler362 said:


> No I think someone on here said semi.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Humm I wonder why the premium price. I bought a 13 oz size to try but @ $9 that is just as much as belray h1r or motul


----------



## rattler362

I like the RA some of the best I have saw yet.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB

rattler362 said:


> I like the RA some of the best I have saw yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I have been running the Dolmar synthetic which performs well and doesn't stink to bad but from what my dealer hinted at that when the Makita name goes on the bottle the price will be going up quite a bit. 
So I figured I would try the Red Armor. Some people seem to like it.


----------



## BGE541

I really like the red armor... Clean and great for keeping things slick.


----------



## James Miller

Anyone run a 24" bar on a stock 590. Would only be used now and then for bigger wood. Normally would ware a 20". And what is the bar mount for that saw?


----------



## BGE541

D076 I believe but may be wrong. Oregon's website should say.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> Anyone run a 24" bar on a stock 590. Would only be used now and then for bigger wood. Normally would ware a 20". And what is the bar mount for that saw?



D176


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> D176


Only 100 off


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> Only 100 off


----------



## Red97

Post this here for my fellow echo enthusiasts.

32" 3/8×7 skip.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

That thing sounds awesome


----------



## Red97

Switched to full comp 3/8 32" that is a hard maple crotch.

Don't forget this is a 50cc saw


----------



## BGE541

That's an awesome little saw!!! Ran the ported 620 and 600 yesterday with 24" and 27" bars and boy are they fun!


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> That's an awesome little saw!!! Ran the ported 620 and 600 yesterday with 24" and 27" bars and boy are they fun!


What bar did your 620 pw come with and what did it cost you. I'm looking to get a 620 pw after I pull a couple more jobs


----------



## BGE541

Came with a 27" and also run a 24" on it. You should pick up this ported 600 and I'll throw in a 27" bar


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> Came with a 27" and also run a 24" on it. You should pick up this ported 600 and I'll throw in a 27" bar


Yeah I got my sights set on a 620pw 27"
Good vids stock and modded and good reviews it will be my big saw for felling, and bucking.


----------



## huskyboy

Do you cut mostly softwoods with the 620? Around here white oak is pretty tough stuff and I wouldn't run bigger than a 18-20" bar on a 60cc here.


----------



## cedarshark

My 620P will pull a 24" in live oak and that wood can get pretty hard if you let it sit for a while.


----------



## CoreyB

20" is a good size for hard wood. But then again once a oak or hickory (in my area) get so big it is a lot to deal with.


----------



## huskyboy

I will say a 394xp pulls a 24" through white oak like a hot knife through butter


----------



## Big Block

So........my saw is for sale if anyone wants it. She is in the trading post as I wright this.  I'll be sad to see it go but I really want a 70cc saw and now actually have a need for one so down the road it goes. 

Also......Bump have a good weekend guys


----------



## Big Block

I am Echoless  but 372 here I come. If I ever get a 60cc saw again it'll be a 620p modded like my 590 was.


----------



## BGE541

So who ya gonna have port your 372? Rattler builds a mean one


----------



## BGE541

And I'm guessing your end goal is a 2 or 3 saw plan? Or 4 or 5 lol


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> And I'm guessing your end goal is a 2 or 3 saw plan? Or 4 or 5 lol


4 has to be 4 minimum. 1 small limbing saw. One small tough do anything saw. 
One midrange I can shred anything saw and one OMG this is heavy but sends every one to the sidelines when a 45" tree in the mix.


----------



## Big Block

A 50 cc husqvarna of some kind 350,346,545,550
A 288 or 390 or 7900
And then a 620p is my plan. A 50 cc is next on my list for sure for litefire wood and limbing work a 60cc do all saw and a big boy for milling.


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> So who ya gonna have port your 372? Rattler builds a mean one



I don't know yet I'll do the normal stuff bg delete limiter delete mm. I think if I have it ported I'm going to do the oem 75 cc big bore kit. Go big or go home right boys


----------



## BGE541

I don't k ow that you gain alot OEM 72CCvs 75cc but if it's worth the extra $ to ya then go for it but man an extra $200 for 3cc iant worth it to me...


----------



## Big Block

I bought Derf's 1999 pre x torq. I really wanted a 371 but this seams like all the pros of a 371 and a 372. I am like a kid at Xmas I can't wait to get it. I have heard they are down right nasty stock. The closest thing I have ran to that is my brothers 10mm 044


----------



## Big Block

I've been watching some of Brads videos and damn a 71cc ported is a beast. I want to see a video of your @rattler362 371 @BGE541


----------



## Big Block

I still want a 620p modded like my 590 was for a do all saw. I love the simplicity and ruggedness of the 6 series saws


----------



## BGE541

I hear that man the 371 is so solid it's great... I have one on my channel I'll try and link to tomorrow, you'd like the MWEBA 600 or rattlers 620 too. The guy that got the 372 uses it for production work and likes it


----------



## James Miller

I was thinking about having my cs490 ported. What does it normally run to have a saw ported. Seen what the monkey and some others can do with these saws. Poor mans 346 comes to mind. And I'm a poor man lol.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> I was thinking about having my cs490 ported. What does it normally run to have a saw ported. Seen what the monkey and some others can do with these saws. Poor mans 346 comes to mind. And I'm a poor man lol.


Message @rattler362 he does a good job, there is a good 490 porting thread on the Other People's Exchange forum that @Red97 did its pretty cool


----------



## Red97

A ported 490 will out run a stock 346.


----------



## BGE541

What's new Echo fans? Just working on a dual port for the CS600... Here is a teaser.


----------



## Big Block

Is that for the ported one?


----------



## BGE541

All together...


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Is that for the ported one?



Yeah the MWEBA one... Wanted to weld up that obnoxious muffler mod and though why not have some fun.


----------



## Big Block

I will second the obnoxious part I won't do that again


----------



## James Miller

My dealer has a 590 sitting on the floor in the back room. Came in to have the oiler fixed. Hasn't been able to get ahold of the guy for 3 weeks hope it sits a little longer so I can pick it up cheap as a play thing.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds like a good play saw! Let us know if you end up getting it.


----------



## noshow74

BGE541 said:


> I hear that man the 371 is so solid it's great... I have one on my channel I'll try and link to tomorrow, you'd like the MWEBA 600 or rattlers 620 too. The guy that got the 372 uses it for production work and likes it


Do we have video of the 600 and 620?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

noshow74 said:


> Do we have video of the 600 and 620?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Not yet I will take them both antry and make one next time I go!


----------



## cedarshark

Spent last weekend limbing with my 450P. That was really the first time I had cut with it since the rebuild a year ago. Really a nice running 45cc saw.


----------



## Big Block

@BGE541 I know it's the echo thread but I want to share my new saw with my friends


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> View attachment 504013
> 
> @BGE541 I know it's the echo thread but I want to share my new saw with my friends


Wow but is it really any improvement over your 590?


----------



## BGE541

Dude that's a sweet looking saw, nice bar too!!! @Big Block


----------



## Big Block

Thanks !!!


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Wow but is it really any improvement over your 590?



For the tree I have to cut down and buck and noodle I think it is. The 590 could do it but it would take forever with a 20" bar and I'd be working it to its limits. And I still really want a 620p


----------



## Big Block

I need a 50 cc or a top handle saw next.


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> I need a 50 cc or a top handle saw next.


I personally don't like the feel and handling of top handle saws. But I really like the rear handle versions of most top handle saws that offer them.
50cc saws are fun. Lots of great choices. I have seen some Dolmar 5100 on the tradin post. Oh and a ported echo 490! Those are light and a nice ergonomics.


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> I personally don't like the feel and handling of top handle saws. But I really like the rear handle versions of most top handle saws that offer them.
> 50cc saws are fun. Lots of great choices. I have seen some Dolmar 5100 on the tradin post. Oh and a ported echo 490! Those are light and a nice ergonomics.



I've been eye balling that 490 so much it thinks I want to pic a fight with it. I just don't think I want to be up in a tree with a rear handle saw. I may go rear handle and go old school hand saw for up in the tree.


----------



## James Miller

I love my 490. With that sead if I did it over again I would get a 355t. I feel like it would be just as fast with a 14 as the 490 is with a 16 and if there's a lot of 12" or bigger stuff I just grab the 590 to start. The 355 is a factory hot rod Brad sead in his top handle comparison stock it will run with the timeing advanced muff modded 201ts that he does.


----------



## tpence2177

Big Block said:


> View attachment 504013
> 
> @BGE541 I know it's the echo thread but I want to share my new saw with my friends


372xp is kinda my dream saw. I would love to have one and even got tempted this week ( found a decent shape but on the rougher end runner locally for $260) I just don't have a need for one and have spent to much on saws lately. May still go back though lol. Congrats on your new saw. If I would have found that before I got my 590 I probably wouldn't have a 590 so it's all good

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

CoreyB said:


> Wow but is it really any improvement over your 590?


Ummmm.......YES!!


----------



## Idahonative

Ronaldo said:


> Ummmm.......YES!!



Just got back from a wood cutting trip with my cousin who runs a stock 372xp. I'm not sure about the 590 because I've never owned one but my MM'd and tuned 600 and 620 will out cut his 372...at least in 20" Red Fir. Maybe there was something wrong with his 372 but it just didn't seem to have the torque the Echo's had.


----------



## Chris J.

Idahonative said:


> Just got back from a wood cutting trip with my cousin who runs a stock 372xp. I'm not sure about the 590 because I've never owned one but my MM'd and tuned 600 and 620 will out cut his 372...at least in 20" Red Fir. Maybe there was something wrong with his 372 but it just didn't seem to have the torque the Echo's had.



With only 10cc difference (more or less) in size 
+ 
the smaller saw being MMd & retuned
+
the larger saw being stock
=
not surprising.


----------



## CoreyB

Idahonative said:


> Just got back from a wood cutting trip with my cousin who runs a stock 372xp. I'm not sure about the 590 because I've never owned one but my MM'd and tuned 600 and 620 will out cut his 372...at least in 20" Red Fir. Maybe there was something wrong with his 372 but it just didn't seem to have the torque the Echo's had.


I would be upset if my stock dolmar 6100 was getting out cut by a echo 490.
But it's a Dolmar and not a Husky so I don't think I have much to worry about.


----------



## Big Block

I know for a fact my 372 out cuts my 590 and it had some serious mods. I couldn't believe the difference. Still love the echos though


----------



## Andyshine77

A stock 372 will quite easily out cut any of the 60cc Echo's.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

My brother had a ported and muff modded 600P and my stock 371 would easily out cut it.

In The Hills


----------



## mountainlake

Idahonative said:


> Just got back from a wood cutting trip with my cousin who runs a stock 372xp. I'm not sure about the 590 because I've never owned one but my MM'd and tuned 600 and 620 will out cut his 372...at least in 20" Red Fir. Maybe there was something wrong with his 372 but it just didn't seem to have the torque the Echo's had.



I'd much rather run my 600p than my 372 which might cut a little faster in ideal conditions but the 372 weighs 2# more on a good scale ready to cut plus I hate the narrow power band. Steve


----------



## Ronaldo

mountainlake said:


> I'd much rather run my 600p than my 372 which might cut a little faster in ideal conditions but the 372 weighs 2# more on a good scale ready to cut plus I hate the narrow power band. Steve


372's heavier, yes, but would certainly never call their power band narrow. At least none that I have experience with......


----------



## mountainlake

The only Husky I've run with a nice power band is my 385xp, the rest you better keep the RPM's up high and if you push them they fall flat fast. Steve


----------



## Andyshine77

Ronaldo said:


> My brother had a ported and muff modded 600P and my stock 371 would easily out cut it.
> 
> In The Hills



I doubt it. Did you make timed cuts on video so you could time them?

Gentlemen with experience you will learn how fast a saw feels means very little, when you start really properly making timed cuts with the same setup on each saw. Saying this or that is easily stronger, just because you feel one saws stronger, is almost always complete nonsense. The smoothness, power curve, sound, brand, all plays into the subconscious prescription of how fast something feels.


----------



## Idahonative

mountainlake said:


> The only Husky I've run with a nice power band is my 385xp, the rest you better keep the RPM's up high and if you push them they fall flat fast. Steve



This is exactly what I was talking about above with my cousins 372. As soon as he pushed it too much, it stalled. But like I said, maybe it was just his saw. 

The other thing he liked was the inboard clutch on the Echo's. When we cut wood around here, we have to travel a fair distance and packing the trailer tight is important. We cut and load the rounds but quite often we have to noodle a round to fill a gap. That outboard on his 372 plugs up in short order. The inboard on the 600 series Echo's handles such a job with ease.

Here's a pic of our 16' trailer loaded with Red Fir earlier this week:


----------



## Idahonative

Ronaldo said:


> My brother had a ported and muff modded 600P and my stock 371 would easily out cut it.
> 
> In The Hills



There is no chance of a stock 371/372 out cutting my MMWS 600p...with any size bar. Your brother had the wrong guy port his saw.


----------



## Andyshine77

Idahonative said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about above with my cousins 372. As soon as he pushed it too much, it stalled. But like I said, maybe it was just his saw.
> 
> The other thing he liked was the inboard clutch on the Echo's. When we cut wood around here, we have to travel a fair distance and packing the trailer tight is important. We cut and load the rounds but quite often we have to noodle a round to fill a gap. That outboard on his 372 plugs up in short order. The inboard on the 600 series Echo's handles such a job with ease.
> 
> Here's a pic of our 16' trailer loaded with Red Fir earlier this week:



The 372 has an inboard clutch man. You're not really creating a sense of credibility when it pertains to the 372.

Look I like these Echo's quite a lot, but they are in no way on the same level as a 372. Ported they may out cut a stock 372, but I wouldn't say buy a large amount, and surely not in larger wood. There is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## Idahonative

Andyshine77 said:


> The 372 has an inboard clutch man. You're not really creating a sense of credibility when it pertains to the 372.
> 
> Look I like these Echo's quite a lot, but they are in no way on the same level as a 372. Ported they may out cut a stock, but I wouldn't say buy a large amount. There is no replacement for displacement.



I don't own or operate a 372. But I could have swore he told me it had an outboard clutch. I know one thing, I watched it plug up time after time with my own eyes as he tried to noodle with it. So you're telling me a 372 with an inboard can't noodle? Why is that?

BTW: Sorry if I stated something that wasn't true. A person makes a mistake and they have credibility issues? Wow.


----------



## RedFir Down

Idahonative said:


> I don't own or operate a 372. But I could have swore he told me it had an outboard clutch. I know one thing, I watched it plug up time after time with my own eyes as he tried to noodle with it. So you're telling me a 372 with an inboard can't noodle? Why is that?
> 
> BTW: Sorry if I stated something that wasn't true. A person makes a mistake and they have credibility issues? Wow.


Does his 372 have a wrap handle? If so that's the reason its not ideal for noodling... Time to get out the maul and possibly a wedge.


----------



## Andyshine77

Idahonative said:


> I don't own or operate a 372. But I could have swore he told me it had an outboard clutch. I know one thing, I watched it plug up time after time with my own eyes as he tried to noodle with it. So your telling me a 372 with an inboard can't noodle?
> 
> BTW: Sorry if I stated something that wasn't true. A person makes a mistake and they have credibility issues? Wow.



Noodles clogging has more to do with the design and clearance of the area above and behind the sprocket, as well as the users cutting technique. It has little to do with the saw having an inboard or outboard clutch.

You seem to have a very strong opinion about something you admittedly have little experience with. So yes you have little credibility when it pertains to the 372. I've owned a 372 for over 10 years now, it's a superior product in most every way. This is not to put down the Echo's, I think they're awesome saws, just not on the same level as many pro saws from other manufactures. Price and simplicity is the big selling point for these Echo's.


----------



## Idahonative

Andyshine77 said:


> Noodles clogging has more to do with the design and clearance of the area above and behind the sprocket, as well as the users cutting technique. It has little to do with the saw having an inboard or outboard clutch.
> 
> You seem to have a very strong opinion about something you admittedly have little experience with. So yes you have little credibility when it pertains to the 372. I've owned a 372 for over 10 years now, it's a superior product in most every way. This is not to put down the Echo's in any way, I think they're awesome saws, just not on the same level as many pro saws from other manufactures. Price and simplicity is the selling point for these Echo's.



LOL...well you can keep your "superior" 372xp. Maybe those brilliant engineers over at Husky could call the engineers at Echo and learn how to design a saw that can noodle. It isn't important to everyone but it's important to us in this part of the country.


----------



## Idahonative

RedFir Down said:


> Does his 372 have a wrap handle? If so that's the reason its not ideal for noodling... Time to get out the maul and possibly a wedge.



His saw doesn't have a wrap handle (not sure why that would make a difference). The Red Fir we were cutting were all wind blown and still had a lot of moisture. So using a maul and wedge would have been a lot of work.


----------



## Andyshine77

Idahonative said:


> LOL...well you can keep your "superior" 372xp. Maybe those brilliant engineers over at Husky could call the engineers at Echo and learn how to design a saw that can noodle. It isn't important to everyone but it's important to us in this part of the country.



I noodle quite a bit myself, some saws are better than others, how you cut plays into it, as well as chain. Sorry I'm telling it as it is, and not how you want it to be. Really there's no need to be so defensive, after all we're discussing chainsaws, not religion or politics lol. I've also backed these 60cc Echo saws as much as anyone, great saws!! but not the end all be all.

Take care.

Andre.


----------



## CoreyB

I like to noodle and a good noodling saw is a must for my main saw. Of course I look for almost any excuse to run my chainsaws.


----------



## Andyshine77

CoreyB said:


> I like to noodle and a good noodling saw is a must for my main saw. Of course I look for almost any excuse to run my chainsaws.


 
You would like the 7900/7910 makes a great noodle saw.


----------



## mountainlake

Here a muff modded CS590 running against a ported 361 Stihl, I'd think a ported 361 should run close to a stock 372 or why bother porting it. For sure a good running 372 with a good operator that keeps it that narrow powerband might be a bit faster but not much. If I go out cutting firewood the CS600p will be used just due to the lighter weight and better handling. Steve


----------



## Idahonative

I don't know much about Husky's but watching Mitch Weber run one (ported?), it appears the 372xp is a plugging machine. This "superior" machine seems to be a poor design when it comes to noodling:


Now let's watch Reed run his crappy Echo (just a MM & Tune) with a 27" bar:


I'll take the crappy Echo any day.


----------



## tpence2177

I'll take both please! Well, hopefully eventually. I love my cs590, but I still want a 372xp there's more room in my cluttered garage for at least one more saw somewhere in here.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

mountainlake said:


> Here a muff modded CS590 running against a ported 361 Stihl, I'd think a ported 361 should run close to a stock 372 or why bother porting it. For sure a good running 372 with a good operator that keeps it that narrow powerband might be a bit faster but not much. If I go out cutting firewood the CS600p will be used just due to the lighter weight and better handling. Steve




I'm pretty sure that is @Andyshine77 video. 

$hit I didn't mean to start a pissing contest in here


----------



## tpence2177

Big Block said:


> I'm pretty sure that is @Andyshine77 video.
> 
> $hit I didn't mean to start a pissing contest in here


I definitely think both are very good saws, can't speak for build quality yet since my 590 is only a few weeks old, but besides the handle being composite it appears to be made at least as well as my husqvarna 51. I like both brands and think they make good saws. I love stihls too but the price is just crazy on some of them. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Idahonative

Big Block said:


> I'm pretty sure that is @Andyshine77 video.
> 
> $hit I didn't mean to start a pissing contest in here



You didn't start a pissing contest Big Block and I kinda owe you an apology. Anytime a guy gets a new saw it's a happy occasion and the last thing you want to see is someone bashing on it. I'm happy for you and your new addition. Fact is, I bid on a ported 372 on this site back in the winter but didn't get it. Going back and reading my posts, it wasn't very considerate of me and I want to extend a hand shake to you.

I'm not sure what the deal was/is with my cousins stock 372. It seems to run good, with good rpms and throttle response but falls on it's face when he gets a heavy hand. In the same log, my Echo's didn't stall with him cutting with them the same way. It's definitely not scientific so people should take that for what it's worth. He (like me) is just an average firewood cutter so maybe it's more operator error than anything. The noodling thing bothers me quite a bit. His saw plugged up worse than in Mitch's video above.


----------



## James Miller

The 590 is a noodleing fool. But there's something about a 70cc saw that keeps me holding to not be poor some day. A 70cc version of the 620p would be a killer. 720p has a ring to it.


----------



## Big Block

Idahonative said:


> You didn't start a pissing contest Big Block and I kinda owe you an apology. Anytime a guy gets a new saw it's a happy occasion and the last thing you want to see is someone bashing on it. I'm happy for you and your new addition. Fact is, I bid on a ported 372 on this site back in the winter but didn't get it. Going back and reading my posts, it wasn't very considerate of me and I want to extend a hand shake to you.
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal was/is with my cousins stock 372. It seems to run good, with good rpms and throttle response but falls on it's face when he gets a heavy hand. In the same log, my Echo's didn't stall with him cutting with them the same way. It's definitely not scientific so people should take that for what it's worth. He (like me) is just an average firewood cutter so maybe it's more operator error than anything. The noodling thing bothers me quite a bit. His saw plugged up worse than in Mitch's video above.


----------



## rburg

From what I have seen on videos, the 60cc Echos do a good job of noodling. I have only run a 590, but I was crosscutting the log rather than noodling. The 65-70cc Husky/Jonsered saws noodle better with a wide discharge clutch cover than they do with a standard clutch cover in my experience. If a particular saw model clogs a lot noodling, changing the angle of the saw can help some. The type of chain catcher a saw has on it can affect the ability to noodle with a saw as well. The roller chain catcher usually provides more room for noodles to clear.


----------



## Big Block

Noodle city right here


----------



## Andyshine77

rburg said:


> From what I have seen on videos, the 60cc Echos do a good job of noodling. I have only run a 590, but I was crosscutting the log rather than noodling. The 65-70cc Husky/Jonsered saws noodle better with a wide discharge clutch cover than they do with  a standard clutch cover in my experience. If a particular saw model clogs a lot noodling, changing the angle of the saw can help some. The type of chain catcher a saw has on it can affect the ability to noodle with a saw as well. The roller chain catcher usually provides more room for noodles to clear.


Exactly.


----------



## noshow74

rburg said:


> From what I have seen on videos, the 60cc Echos do a good job of noodling. I have only run a 590, but I was crosscutting the log rather than noodling. The 65-70cc Husky/Jonsered saws noodle better with a wide discharge clutch cover than they do with a standard clutch cover in my experience. If a particular saw model clogs a lot noodling, changing the angle of the saw can help some. The type of chain catcher a saw has on it can affect the ability to noodle with a saw as well. The roller chain catcher usually provides more room for noodles to clear.


My 590 will out noodle my 044 because the 590 has a larger discharge versus the small 044 cover. I know the 372 was being compared but I don't own one so I can't give an opinion on it. I do know if I really needed a 70cc I would sell the 044 and 590 and buy a new 372.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77

mountainlake said:


> Here a muff modded CS590 running against a ported 361 Stihl, I'd think a ported 361 should run close to a stock 372 or why bother porting it. For sure a good running 372 with a good operator that keeps it that narrow powerband might be a bit faster but not much. If I go out cutting firewood the CS600p will be used just due to the lighter weight and better handling. Steve



We ran that very 361 against a Dolmar 6400 and it was just ahead of it. For those that say you can have a 60cc ported and it will be just like a 70cc saw, in my experience just doesn't equate in the real world, it's a pipe dream IMHO. In super hard Hickory that 361 was well behind a couple stock, but MM 70cc saws. Even the dyno results showed this very 361 has more power than any stock 70cc saw, but that didn't translate into the real world. My guess is that dyno isn't calibrated correctly.

Again sound, smoothness and so on all play a role in how a saw feels when it comes to power delivery, and it can fool the best of us. The 372 is not a saw that falls on it's face, even if it feels/sounds like it does.


----------



## Andyshine77

noshow74 said:


> My 590 will out noodle my 044 because the 590 has a larger discharge versus the small 044 cover. I know the 372 was being compared but I don't own one so I can't give an opinion on it. I do know if I really needed a 70cc I would sell the 044 and 590 and buy a new 372.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Most saws don't noodle well, it's rare when they do, and the older the saw the worse it gets. When available the larger clutch covers help a lot.


----------



## Big Block

Yup that's my next upgrade......where to find one though


----------



## Andyshine77

All Stihl saws with wrap handles have the large covers, and are available new and used. I believe the same goes for the Huaqvarna's


----------



## BGE541

I think the echos are great noodlers!!! Just cause (again)


----------



## BGE541

Better then the 555 (sure, let's start this again  )


----------



## Andyshine77

BGE541 said:


> Better then the 555 (sure, let's start this again  )



?? The 555 seemed to do really well, at least until the pile of noodles got too high.


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> I think the echos are great noodlers!!! Just cause (again)



Don't make me pull out my 6100 noodling!


----------



## CoreyB

I still wish I could get a 620 pw. I think they are neat saws and sound good too! Lol


----------



## CoreyB

Or a ported 600. Man I wish I had something to trade that guy.


----------



## BGE541

Swap ya for that dolmar


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Don't make me pull out my 6100 noodling!



I dare ya


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> I dare ya


Well I have already posted them all a few times. Lol
But a dare is a dare.







I think it is time I make some new videos to share.


----------



## Big Block

Damn that's a noodling fool right there. I dig it


----------



## CoreyB

Big Block said:


> Damn that's a noodling fool right there. I dig it


I could not afford a log splitter so it has to pull double duty. It is the only saw I have ever ran that I don't have the need to modify in some way or another.


----------



## hi-fi

All this talk about noodling and I haven't seen a picture of a catfish yet.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

BGE541 said:


> All together...
> 
> View attachment 503438


Hmmm, the "Shrek" muffler"?


----------



## BGE541

Anyone have a fun trade for this ported 600?  Need more projects LMAO


----------



## Big Block

I have a ported 266 project


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I have a ported 266 project


So do I, lol thanks


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> So do I, lol thanks



Ha ya I figured you did


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> I have a ported 266 project


So do I, one I am looking to part with! (It's actually a finished saw just need to make room lol)

Thanks though BB


----------



## CoreyB

I have two "project" saws I Jonsered 630 the piston looks good through the exhaust side and it has spark.
I also have a west German 024 super with a scored piston and missing the carb (because the hack who looked at it lost it)


----------



## James Miller

Quick question does the 620pw have bigger or dual felling spikes. I'd like to go to a dual setup that's more aggressive on my 590 if you folks know of any that would work.


----------



## BGE541

Yes the 620pw has dual dawgs yet on the 590/600 they have an optional outside dawg like husky does on the 371/372. I may have an extra somewhere I'll see if I can find it for ya.


----------



## Big Block

When I had my 590 I bought the optional one for the 600p. It shares the same clutch cover.


----------



## Big Block

http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/products/echo-chain-saw-bumper-spike-cs-590-600


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> Yes the 620pw has dual dawgs yet on the 590/600 they have an optional outside dawg like husky does on the 371/372. I may have an extra somewhere I'll see if I can find it for ya.





Big Block said:


> http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/products/echo-chain-saw-bumper-spike-cs-590-600


 Thank you both.

So far iv managed to leave my 590 stock. More then handles the stock 20" inch bar and I have a 24 on the way for it. Maybe the 24 will make me want to dump the base gasket and open the muff will have to wait and see.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> So far iv managed to leave my 590 stock. More then handles the stock 20" inch bar and I have a 24 on the way for it. Maybe the 24 will make me want to dump the base gasket and open the muff will have to wait and see.



Your welcome. The torque increase is crazy with more compression and a MM just saying


----------



## Big Block

Bump !!! with all the 590 stuff on the front page. I figured this needs to be there too


----------



## Big Block

So what's up guys ? Let's see some new echo videos like a ported broken in 620 one of you guys has to have one. 

A 620P or a big jred/husky is my next saw not that I need one. But a piped ported alcoholic 620 would be a killer toy saw with a 16" bar and a square race chain.aybe an 8 pin if it could pull it
Cause if it pops it's cheap to fix.


----------



## Big Block

If it could pull an 8 pin see what I did there


----------



## BGE541

I'll get some videos my next days off, what new with the rest of the Echo-heads here?


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> I'll get some videos my next days off, what new with the rest of the Echo-heads here?


Still wanting a 355t and my 490 ported wife and 2 kids stop that from happening. Some day


----------



## CoreyB

Ya we definitely need some videos. Slackers.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> I'll get some videos my next days off, what new with the rest of the Echo-heads here?



Hey Reed. Just got back from a firewood trip. Went after a huge Red Fir in the Salmon River area. Got to give the ported 800p a good work out in some 40+ inch wood. It ran a 36" bar and full comp chisel chain without so much as a grumble. It was A LOT of fun. I've got a thread started over on "the other site" called [Echo Chainsaw Fun - 2016]. Hope to have the vids posted this evening.


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Ya we definitely need some videos. Slackers.



All mine would be husky videos and this is the echo thread.


----------



## CoreyB

I would really like to see the 361p in action. I wonder how it would compair to some other 35-42cc saws.


----------



## BGE541

What's a 361p?


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> What's a 361p?


What? It is echo new 35cc saw. It is basically a 355t but a rear handle version. If it is a solid runner that could handle some light felling it would make one heck of 1st half of a 2 saw plan.
But I have not had the chance to find out.


----------



## James Miller

CoreyB said:


> What? It is echo new 35cc saw. It is basically a 355t but a rear handle version. If it is a solid runner that could handle some light felling it would make one heck of 1st half of a 2 saw plan.
> But I have not had the chance to find out.


 If its a 355t with the handle moved to the back it should run a 14" bar with authority and a 16 if you need it to. At the same price a 490 with a 16" bar might be a better option if you want to drop some trees with it.


----------



## Idahonative

BGE541 said:


> What's a 361p?



Your next saw...hopefully LOL. It's a cool little saw. If I had a need for a saw in that range I'd give one a try. 

Got some vids posted of the ported 800p with a 36" bar...Google: Echo Chainsaw Fun - 2016


----------



## Big Block

BUMP !!!!! and happy 4th of July


----------



## CoreyB

Man this poor thread fizzled out. Some has to be using a 620 somewhere they could video tape.


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Man this poor thread fizzled out. Some has to be using a 620 somewhere they could video tape.



I know I thought the same thing.


----------



## sunfish

CoreyB said:


> Man this poor thread fizzled out. Some has to be using a 620 somewhere they could video tape.


That's cause the loud one has left the building. LOL


----------



## Big Block

sunfish said:


> That's cause the loud one has left the building. LOL



? I don't get it


----------



## rattler362

I used mine to day Cody






Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Sweet. lol I just asked you about that saw at the other place. Now i know what it is


----------



## rattler362

I used my 066 to fall it but the 620 Is great 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Haven't used the 620 in a bit or I'd get video!!!


----------



## Big Block

I would like to buy a roached one cheap and rebuild it but all the saw shops in town are hanging on to their "parts saws"


----------



## sunfish

Big Block said:


> ? I don't get it


I hear he got banned, but I don't really know.


----------



## Big Block

Anybody know we're to get a burnt 590/600/620 ?


----------



## tpence2177

Got any echo dealerships around you?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Ya 2 but they won't give them up


----------



## tpence2177

I'm still on my 3rd tank lol. 95 with almost as high humidity is just too dang hot to be cutting wood when we just got a new pool 2 weeks ago and it's taunting me lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

BGE541 said:


> Haven't used the 620 in a bit or I'd get video!!!


Ur vids on ur 620 were good. You put it to some big wood and worked it hard.


----------



## Big Block

Ya I hear that. It's been 100*+ here lately it sucks


----------



## tpence2177

I'll just wait until winter. 30-40 degree days are much more to my liking being outside. Especially since I don't burn wood I'm just going to sell it. I'm in no hurry 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

So I took the first baby steps in moding my 590. I trimmed the limiters and took the 90 out of the deflector.
stock
after removing the 90. Now I just need to find some wood to tune it in.


----------



## rattler362

James be sure and richen it up a tad.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Another mm you can do

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

rattler362 said:


> Another mm you can do
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Did you weld up the factory outlet when you did that.


----------



## rattler362

No Sir that gives you a duel port muff just be sure to clean it out really good when you don't won't any grindings left in their. I recommend you wash it out good before and after modding it that way the grindings font have any oil residue to stick too.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

I will try to get you some pic,s of the 620 noodleing this week[emoji6]

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

One of my 590 to hold people over.


rattler362 said:


> I will try to get you some pic,s of the 620 noodleing this week[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Looking good James!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranchers-son

95 pages! Took me a week in my spare time. Just wanted to say thank you for all the great info on my new saw "620p" got it for Father's Day. I already mod the deflector still need to delete the limiter tabs and tune. I've run almost two gallons of gas through it so it should be broke in now


----------



## Ranchers-son

Does anyone know why cs-361p 35.8cc is $400 and cs-400 40cc is $300


----------



## CoreyB

Ranchers-son said:


> Does anyone know why cs-361p 35.8cc is $400 and cs-400 40cc is $300


Weight and built off the 355 platform. So it is a bit lighter/ more agile. Maybe faster revving with higher rpm for limbing.
Also comes with a little better bar and chain is think.


----------



## Ranchers-son

Thank you CoreyB. I was hoping to learn how much or if any magnesium is used in the case, I assume both are a clamshell design so probably all plastic, if steel inserts in plastic or just plastic with self taping screws. Also would like to know about piston rod is it forged or cast, crank is it one or two piece, bearings are they same or is one heavier. Also I can't find bore/ stroke anywhere, I like longer stroke more torque. Thank you in advance for any info I really appreciate anyone who takes the time to answer my questions.


----------



## airframefixer

Randy did a threat on modding the 355T with some pics of the internals and by his book it is a well designed engine. By all accounts, and I have owned a 355T, they run well and are great value. Some of the climbers here will say that they preffer the 200/201 design over the echo for durability. Chris (kenjaxtree) noted that his 355T had lots of broken plastic on it.‎ Keep in mind, echo parts may be priced to be replaced, than priced to replace the saw. Also the durability reports come from pro climbers subjecting their tools to more use. Nothing broken on my saw and it ran great with a muffler mod and limiters trimmed, I also advanced the ignition 6 degrees, for better throttle response.
‎
As far as the construction, it has a stuffed crank, looks like forged three piece, transfer tunnel inserts, and a domed piston, non cat muffler, and adjustable carb. ‎Echo post the IPL on there website. The euro equivalent of the 355T is the 360TES, and I believe it has a cat muffler. It gets good reviews.
As for the 361P, like previously mentioned a rear handled 355. The price point reflects the low demand and volume for these saws. One of the dealers on here mentioned he had some run time on it and said it accelerated better than the 355T. It has a different coil. 
Cheers


----------



## James Miller

so finally got a chance to go out and tune my 590 and the clutch was slipping guess some bar oil got in there some how.

cleaned up and back together off to the wood pile again.

deflector opened limiters trimmed went out a quarter turn on the high and just a smidge on the low. @Ranchers-son I'd get those limiters deleted as soon as you can iv heard this saw go off the rev limiter bone stock with the limiters full rich I didn't even consider putting it in wood with out deleting them so I could tune it after opening the deflector.


----------



## Ranchers-son

James Miller said:


> View attachment 518454
> so finally got a chance to go out and tune my 590 and the clutch was slipping guess some bar oil got in there some how.
> View attachment 518456
> cleaned up and back together off to the wood pile again.
> View attachment 518458
> deflector opened limiters trimmed went out a quarter turn on the high and just a smidge on the low. @Ranchers-son I'd get those limiters deleted as soon as you can iv heard this saw go off the rev limiter bone stock with the limiters full rich I didn't even consider putting it in wood with out deleting them so I could tune it after opening the deflector.


Thanks for the advice, I only had it out once for about 20 minutes( just had to hear it) kept in some big wood but I thought it sounded lean so I shut er down. P.s. Left the spark arrester on and did nothing to the muffler, need to learn more about this 80% rule first


----------



## James Miller

Ranchers-son said:


> Thanks for the advice, I only had it out once for about 20 minutes( just had to hear it) kept in some big wood but I thought it sounded lean so I shut er down. P.s. Left the spark arrester on and did nothing to the muffler, need to learn more about this 80% rule first


 I don't plan on doing any more to open the muff on mine unless the saw gets ported. Spark screen has to stay in mine do to cutting on state land at times may try to find some less restrictive screen and make my own that flows better.


----------



## Ranchers-son

I don't cut on state land but I do leave it in the shop that is full of mud dobbers! Hell that's what I use to think those screens were for lol


----------



## James Miller

Ranchers-son said:


> I don't cut on state land but I do leave it in the shop that is full of mud dobbers! Hell that's what I use to think those screens were for lol


 There for stink bugs here in PA. Those things will climb into anything.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> There for stink bugs here in PA. Those things will climb into anything.



That got me thinking I should probably plug my muffler when it's not in use. 

Did you BG delete that thing yet? From the 4 different muffler mods I did on that saw the loud one made the most power and best response.....unfortunately. I think I referred to it as the eardesplittingloudenboomer mod lol. And how about a BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> That got me thinking I should probably plug my muffler when it's not in use.
> 
> Did you BG delete that thing yet? From the 4 different muffler mods I did on that saw the loud one made the most power and best response.....unfortunately. I think I referred to it as the eardesplittingloudenboomer mod lol. And how about a BUMP!!!!!!


No the base gasket is still in this is my main fire wood saw so need it to be dead nuts reliable. Looking for a cheap 590 on CL to play with if BG delete goes well on that one I'll do this one. The play saw if I find one will get the eardesplitterloudenboomer muff mod. Still thinking about sending @El Moobs a pm about having the 490 ported. I'm poor its why I run echo's . Plus the wife will want to know why I need to spend money on a saw that already cuts wood and you know what they say the legs close faster then they open.


----------



## tla100

Just walked in the hardware store last night, had 620PW on clearance for $475 assembled. $525 for one in a box. They keep dropping price every week. Making me tempted to pick it up....


----------



## James Miller

I wish I could get a 620 for 475 around here.


----------



## tla100

Looks to me, the chain that sells them, is clearancing all the 620PW's but keeping the 590 and 600. Not sure why....


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> I wish I could get a 620 for 475 around here.



Ya me too


----------



## 7sleeper

Big Block said:


> Ya me too


Me three. 

7


----------



## tla100

Not sure it would be worth it after tax and shipping.......

I am going to give it a few more days and go back and see if I can raid the safe without my wife knowing....


----------



## CoreyB

Wow 475. Shipping would be like $30 and tax would be another 35ish depending. So roughly $550 to my door tempting very tempting.


----------



## James Miller

My big question is is the performance between 590 and 620 enough to warrant the price difference when a muff mod and gasket delete will have the 590 running just as hard and can be done for nearly nothing. I know rim drive and full wrap metal handle but there not needed in my opinion. The more I look at it the 620 only makes sense if you arent willing to mod the cheaper saw. I'm probly wrong though have been before. Let's hear some of your thoughts on my theory.


----------



## 7sleeper

James Miller said:


> My big question is is the performance between 590 and 620 enough to warrant the price difference when a muff mod and gasket delete will have the 590 running just as hard and can be done for nearly nothing. I know rim drive and full wrap metal handle but there not needed in my opinion. The more I look at it the 620 only makes sense if you arent willing to mod the cheaper saw. I'm probly wrong though have been before. Let's hear some of your thoughts on my theory.


One aspect one should not exclude to the difference between 590 and 620 is, as far as I have understood, the bar included into the package. You get a sugi hara or tsumura bar with the 620 that belongs to the absolute top bar brands out there. On the other hand the 590 has a generic oregon bar. For a homeowner/firewooder that will hardly make any difference. For an ambitious firewooder the japanese bar quality will far outlast the generic oregon! No idea what the costs are in the us but here the price difference between the two bar types can easily be triple.

7


----------



## James Miller

7sleeper said:


> One aspect one should not exclude to the difference between 590 and 620 is, as far as I have understood, the bar included into the package. You get a sugi hara or tsumura bar with the 620 that belongs to the absolute top bar brands out there. On the other hand the 590 has a generic oregon bar. For a homeowner/firewooder that will hardly make any difference. For an ambitious firewooder the japanese bar quality will far outlast the generic oregon! No idea what the costs are in the us but here the price difference between the two bar types can easily be triple.
> 
> 7


 thank you for your input. It sent me on a trip to Google to learn about the sugi bars. My dealer only stocks the 590 so iv never had the chance to handle a 620. He will order higher end saws if you want them but its mostly fire wood cutters that buy saws there.


----------



## Chris J.

tla100 said:


> Just walked in the hardware store last night, had 620PW on clearance for $475 assembled. $525 for one in a box. They keep dropping price every week. Making me tempted to pick it up....



If that hardware store and everyone else sticks to the usual $400.00 price for the 490 without offering it for $350.00, 
then $475.00 for the 620 would be worth the price difference.


----------



## Team FAST

Just acquired a CS-590. I will put the muffler on my flowbench and do a before/after comparison to validate the common Muffler mod for this saw.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Team FAST said:


> Just acquired a CS-590. I will put the muffler on my flowbench and do a before/after comparison to validate the common Muffler mod for this saw.



A graduated approach would be awesome... something like:

1. Stock Muffler
2. External deflector modified (remove inner piece that redirect flow 90*)
3. Internal mods (hole on back plate, removal of baffle tube, etc...)
4. Second port
5. Etc...


----------



## Big Block

Team FAST said:


> Just acquired a CS-590. I will put the muffler on my flowbench and do a before/after comparison to validate the common Muffler mod for this saw.


----------



## James Miller

Team FAST said:


> Just acquired a CS-590. I will put the muffler on my flowbench and do a before/after comparison to validate the common Muffler mod for this saw.


It would be nice to know if there's eardesplitterloudenboomer performance with out ear splitting noise.


----------



## 7sleeper

James Miller said:


> It would be nice to know if there's eardesplitterloudenboomer performance with out ear splitting noise.


If you do "fish gill's" the sound increase isn't supposed to be that bad. These are a few pics from members here.












7


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> It would be nice to know if there's eardesplitterloudenboomer performance with out ear splitting noise.



Now that would be nice!


----------



## tla100

Just checked, weekly price decrease to $450 each for both saws.....................................Not sure how much longer I can hold out. 

These have 24" Oregon bars, I checked.


----------



## 7sleeper

I bet a member here could need one too. Just offer 800 for both, aggree on 850 and commision one of to a member here. 

7


----------



## CoreyB

tla100 said:


> Just checked, weekly price decrease to $450 each for both saws.....................................Not sure how much longer I can hold out.
> 
> These have 24" Oregon bars, I checked.


If I didn't just put a $5000 coffee order in I would probably ask you to send me one. Heck still tempted to.


----------



## tpence2177

That's a lot of coffee. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> If I didn't just put a $5000 coffee order in I would probably ask you to send me one. Heck still tempted to.



Side by side shoot out


----------



## tla100

Yeah I was thinking the same, $800 for both, then I know I am good. Still got tax on em. I guess I could try sell my 044....dont use near as much as 440. But, then I got a heavy 60cc saw that is brand new that I won't want to get dirty.....lol


----------



## Chris J.

CoreyB said:


> If I didn't just put a $5000 coffee order in I would probably ask you to send me one. Heck still tempted to.






tpence2177 said:


> That's a lot of coffee.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Not if it's Kopi Luwak (coffee beans removed from wild feline poop).


----------



## CoreyB

tpence2177 said:


> That's a lot of coffee.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes it is. But it over the past 2 years we have increased our fall harvest order by almost 1000% each year. Being our third year we are starting to see a lot of growth and a very loyal following which is awesome and we are very thankful for.


----------



## CoreyB

Chris J. said:


> Not if it's Kopi Luwak (coffee beans removed from wild feline poop).


No kopi Luwak but some really good Sumatra pre digested and Bali mainly. And some Kenyan and Ethiopian.


----------



## Chris J.

CoreyB said:


> No kopi Luwak but some really good Sumatra pre digested and Bali mainly. And some Kenyan and Ethiopian.



Nice !

If the winds are just right we can smell the beans roasting at the Maxwell House plant in east Houston. 

When I was a baby/toddler we lived about a mile from the plant. My mother says the smell made her sick while she was pregnant with me (which might explain a lot ).


----------



## Team FAST

I started a new thread for the flow bench measurements for the CS-590 muffler mods:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...f-muffler-mod-flow-bench-measurements.299923/


----------



## BGE541

WHATS UP FOLKS?>>>> Yeah im yelling for your attention  Hope all is well. Parting with a Rattler ported 620PW if anyone is interested! I need to catch up and see what Echo projects and revelations have been made!


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> WHATS UP FOLKS?>>>> Yeah im yelling for your attention  Hope all is well. Parting with a Rattler ported 620PW if anyone is interested! I need to catch up and see what Echo projects and revelations have been made!


Wait WHAT! YOUR SELLING YOUR 620? did you test drive a 6100?


----------



## BGE541

CoreyB said:


> Wait WHAT! YOUR SELLING YOUR 620? did you test drive a 6100?


HA good try, no I did not, just needing to make massive room, so many saws and I think someone will give this a good home and be very happy. Hows your dolly doing?


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> WHATS UP FOLKS?>>>> Yeah im yelling for your attention  Hope all is well. Parting with a Rattler ported 620PW if anyone is interested! I need to catch up and see what Echo projects and revelations have been made!



Wish I had the cash


----------



## Big Block

CoreyB said:


> Wait WHAT! YOUR SELLING YOUR 620? did you test drive a 6100?



I still need to go run one of those.


----------



## Metals406

CoreyB said:


> Yes it is. But it over the past 2 years we have increased our fall harvest order by almost 1000% each year. Being our third year we are starting to see a lot of growth and a very loyal following which is awesome and we are very thankful for.


Are you roasting? I love doing it, and might do it small scale eventually.


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> HA good try, no I did not, just needing to make massive room, so many saws and I think someone will give this a good home and be very happy. Hows your dolly doing?


Oh I wish I could give it a good home. I would Polish it every week.
The dolly is serving me very well . ran it today and still puts a huge smile on face!


----------



## CoreyB

Metals406 said:


> Are you roasting? I love doing it, and might do it small scale eventually.


Oh Ya been roast almost every day. Got some amazing Bali Blue Moon and Sumatra right now.


----------



## Metals406

CoreyB said:


> Oh Ya been roast almost every day. Got some amazing Bali Blue Moon and Sumatra right now.


I buy outta NJ, husband wife team. Really enjoying a Brazilian Arabica right now. Also got a killer bean from Papua New Guinea.


----------



## BGE541

I'll take a partial trade for coffee... me and rattler like coffee lol


----------



## CoreyB

BGE541 said:


> I'll take a partial trade for coffee... me and rattler like coffee lol


I do have some really great Bali Blue Moon and Sumatra right now! Life is better with a great cup of coffee!


----------



## rattler362

Somebody say Coffee[emoji3]


----------



## CoreyB

rattler362 said:


> Somebody say Coffee[emoji3]


Yep smoothest best coffee in the USA!


----------



## James Miller

Some picks to see if I can get the thread going again.
590 on some oak scrounge
490 on another oak scrounge.
Also picked up a burned up husky 55 so now I have orange saw options.


----------



## tpence2177

All I've done to mine lately is crank it and let it run. Hopefully next weekend I can get it into some wood as well as I might be getting a cs-400 for limbing since there aren't any dolly dealership around for a 421. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeckSetter

Love my 590. Can't beat it for the money. I got mine for $315 shipped on eBay "lightly used"- I couldn't even tell if it had ever been fueled. Pulled limiters, mild muffler mod, and it's pulled 24" chisel through oak and black walnut. I don't get out the CS-8000 very often, it wears the 32" bar and sometimes the mill.

Only problem I've had is the plastic clutch cover. It's mushrooming around the tensioner screw. Is the 620 cover metal? I may have to pick one up.


----------



## James Miller

DeckSetter said:


> Love my 590. Can't beat it for the money. I got mine for $315 shipped on eBay "lightly used"- I couldn't even tell if it had ever been fueled. Pulled limiters, mild muffler mod, and it's pulled 24" chisel through oak and black walnut. I don't get out the CS-8000 very often, it wears the 32" bar and sometimes the mill.
> 
> Only problem I've had is the plastic clutch cover. It's mushrooming around the tensioner screw. Is the 620 cover metal? I may have to pick one up.


Do you have a pic of the cover.


----------



## DeckSetter

James Miller said:


> Do you have a pic of the cover.


I trimmed some of the plastic of with a knife. It was interfering with the screw turning.


----------



## grack

I've had my 590 for over three years now the chain tensioner did strip out they replaced it free of charge thats the only issue I've had after alot of use. I actually bought two and haven't fired up the second one the only things I've done are add an o ring under the air filter to keep fine dust out and a muffler mod.


----------



## James Miller

DeckSetter said:


> I trimmed some of the plastic of with a knife. It was interfering with the screw turning.


Never seen that before was it already happening when you bought it?


----------



## James Miller

grack said:


> I've had my 590 for over three years now the chain tensioner did strip out they replaced it free of charge thats the only issue I've had after alot of use. I actually bought two and haven't fired up the second one the only things I've done are add an o ring under the air filter to keep fine dust out and a muffler mod.


I use heavy grease at the base of the filter on mine.


----------



## Big Block

DeckSetter said:


> Only problem I've had is the plastic clutch cover. It's mushrooming around the tensioner screw. Is the 620 cover metal? I may have to pick one up.



Ya the 620 is a mag cover. it's set up for Stihl style bar nuts and a different outer spike. you would have to not run the 620 outer or buy both 620 spikes.


----------



## DeckSetter

James Miller said:


> Never seen that before was it already happening when you bought it?


No, I think it must have scraped up against something.


----------



## Conquistador3

Strictly theoretical question: would you consider an Echo CS620 an improvement over a Stihl MS290?
I know the 620 has magnesium casings, a decompression valve to make starting easier etc but what I am truly interested in are real-world performances: is it worth the price difference? 

Thanks.


----------



## grack

Yes


----------



## grack

I had a 290 for five years before i sold it and bought my first 590 to me it is more powerful and can be modified as well as more comfortable with longer bars when and if i can justify it ill buy a 620 for even more power and the option of full wrap handlebar I'm a lefty.


----------



## tpence2177

I compared between the ms291 and the echo cs590 and chose the echo. Mainly due to just being used to buying pro level stuff. I love stihl and have 2 pro string trimmers and a bg55 blower. Just couldn't justify the Stihl pro price for my uses in a 60cc saw. I don't feel like my echo will let me down. A lot of people see the non strato design being a negative for echo, I see it as a positive. It's the technology that got stihl and Husqvarna their name. My 20 year old fs85 cranks and runs every time even after semi pro use and weed eating a cemetery 8 hours straight every other weekend for years. Where the fs 90 my dad gave me to see if I can get started won't run after 2-3 years of just mowing maybe 4-5 yards. I'll take a little "less" power and a more "crude" design for long term reliability every time. Guess it's why I drive Toyotas too. 

As the non pro parts wear out on my echo I'll replace them with pro level parts and just keep on cutting. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red97

Like me a ported 590. This is the most recent build.


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> Strictly theoretical question: would you consider an Echo CS620 an improvement over a Stihl MS290?
> I know the 620 has magnesium casings, a decompression valve to make starting easier etc but what I am truly interested in are real-world performances: is it worth the price difference?
> 
> Thanks.


The 590 is a better saw then the 290 so a 620 is just Gona be better still. Honestly I'd like to have a 620 but I wouldn't replace my 590 with one unless I drop a tree on it. If you don't need the pro parts that come on the 620 a muff modded and tuned 590 will run near as hard as a stock 620 for a lot less money.


----------



## Big Block

Conquistador3 said:


> Strictly theoretical question: would you consider an Echo CS620 an improvement over a Stihl MS290?
> I know the 620 has magnesium casings, a decompression valve to make starting easier etc but what I am truly interested in are real-world performances: is it worth the price difference?
> 
> Thanks.



Most definitely an improvement


----------



## CoreyB

I would get a 620 over a 290. In all fairness I owned a 029 for 15 years and she never missed a beat.


----------



## ANewSawyer

So I see somebody is making aftermarket performace top ends for saws. Who else wants an Echo entry to the line up?!


----------



## DeckSetter

Conquistador3 said:


> Strictly theoretical question: would you consider an Echo CS620 an improvement over a Stihl MS290?
> I know the 620 has magnesium casings, a decompression valve to make starting easier etc but what I am truly interested in are real-world performances: is it worth the price difference?
> 
> Thanks.


I cut with my 590 side by side to my buddy's stihl 290, the Echo was definitely faster. It has a couple cc advantage over the stihl 290.

I have another friend with the ms390 but haven't had a chance to cut with him yet. I expect them to be very close.


----------



## Big Block

I'd love to get my hands on a blown up 620. Anyone know of one? Hell even a 590/600. I keep reading about all these straight gas/lean blown finds but I haven't seen one.......... The search continues


----------



## Conquistador3

Gentlemen, thanks for your kind answers. As said this is all strictly theoretical, mostly idle curiosity. 



James Miller said:


> The 590 is a better saw then the 290 so a 620 is just Gona be better still. Honestly I'd like to have a 620 but I wouldn't replace my 590 with one unless I drop a tree on it. If you don't need the pro parts that come on the 620 a muff modded and tuned 590 will run near as hard as a stock 620 for a lot less money.



We haven't got the CS590 here. We have the CS600 and the CS610, all sold at pretty much the same price. The Shindaiwa 600SX is considerably more expensive than all three, almost MS362 money. Go figure this bizarre pricing policy.


----------



## grack

Three of my friends switched to echo 490 or 590s after trying mine none bought a 290 or 291 not saying any saw is better you just get alot for your money with echo at least here do you have many choices where you live.


----------



## mountainlake

Best way to sell a Echo is to let some use a well tuned one. With Echo pricing I wouldn't even consider a Stihl or Husky mid range saw. Steve


----------



## DeckSetter

Well now my 590 stripped the gears on the tensioner. Looks like I'm going to look in to that 620 cover sooner than I thought!


----------



## grack

If you want to fix it. I called echo and gave my serial number and they sent me all the parts for free but that was a year ago i don't know if they still do that or not.


----------



## Big Block

DeckSetter said:


> I cut with my 590 side by side to my buddy's stihl 290, the Echo was definitely faster. It has a couple cc advantage over the stihl 290.
> 
> I have another friend with the ms390 but haven't had a chance to cut with him yet. I expect them to be very close.



My money is on the echo


----------



## Big Block

DeckSetter said:


> Well now my 590 stripped the gears on the tensioner. Looks like I'm going to look in to that 620 cover sooner than I thought!



Look into the big felling dawgs too. That would be a cool mod.


----------



## DeckSetter

Big Block said:


> Look into the big felling dawgs too. That would be a cool mod.


 I'm going to see what parts interchange, they may be all the same except the cover and dawgs. I know the gear I need that stripped is the same part number for both.


----------



## Big Block

@BGE541 do you still own an Echo?


----------



## fordf150

Big Block said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a blown up 620. Anyone know of one? Hell even a 590/600. I keep reading about all these straight gas/lean blown finds but I haven't seen one.......... The search continues


i doubt you find many lean seized ones, everything i have sold in the last 6 months or so has been tuned pretty rich right out of the box. I think echo might be learning


----------



## DeckSetter

fordf150 said:


> i doubt you find many lean seized ones, everything i have sold in the last 6 months or so has been tuned pretty rich right out of the box. I think echo might be learning


Isn't there some kind of thing in the carb on these to keep it from running too lean? I can't remember what page I read that on and don't want to go through all 7367732 pages.


----------



## BGE541

Ha some do...


----------



## Red97

DeckSetter said:


> Isn't there some kind of thing in the carb on these to keep it from running too lean? I can't remember what page I read that on and don't want to go through all 7367732 pages.



Yes, but they can still be "burned up" if one tried hard enough. Pulled a plug out of a bone stock saw,plug was way white. Bad mix on a long hot day would have burned up in short order. 

That bypass really kills a ported saw tho.


----------



## BGE541

I have an extra outside felling dawg if someone needs it.


----------



## DeckSetter

BGE541 said:


> I have an extra outside felling dawg if someone needs it.


ya got the rest of the cover to go with it?


----------



## BGE541

Nope


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> Nope


I might be interested.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Is there a difference in stock rpm between 590, 600p and 620p?


----------



## BGE541

620 is unlimited the 590 and 600 are limited.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Coils yes but that isn't what I am asking. I will get on Echo's site and look around. Sorry, I was being lazy.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Ok WOT on the 590 is 12-13,000 rpms. 620 is rated 12600-13200 rpms. Slight difference when both are stock.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

So I've been reading on these threads for a while...I'm wondering though why the 620 and not the 680?

As I compare them on the Echo site, seems like the 620 is lower displacement, heavier, and higher price vs. the 680.

If you're going with a 590 then mod'ing it, that seems reasonable, but when you're getting to the price of the 620, or even the 600, the 680 seems like a better tool...maybe street prices are quite a bit lower on the 600/620s, or maybe there's something lurking I don't see about the 680.

Just curious on the thoughts here.


----------



## Rio95

The CS-620 is smaller displacement (59.8cc v 66.7cc) and lighter (6.3kg v 6.6kg) than the CS-680, but with more power stock (4.52hp v 4.43hp). See http://www.echotools.com/products/category/contents_type=26. The CS-680 is an older design that goes back to the CS-670s, whereas the CS-620 is a newer design based on a Shindaiwa.

I have a CS-680 and I find it is a great saw, smooth and torquey, but it is not all that fast and is quite heavy and bulky. IMO the CS-680 is built more rugged (look at the air filter for example). The CS-620 is also available in a wrap handle, and that makes it preferable to many who are regularly felling.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

I was going off this site:
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/Compare-Chain-Saws

Shows the 620 @ 13.7#, the 680 @12.5# was the basis of my weight comment. 

I recognized the displacement difference, but figured more was better if it didn't come at much cost in $ or #. Throttle response and the design differences not something I could see online..hence the comment.


----------



## Rio95

That's interesting - looks like it is a typo, every other Echo site (UK, Canada, Australia, etc) lists the CS-680 as 6.6kg or 14.5lb. Also see http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-24-in-66-8-cc-Gas-Chainsaw-CS-680-24/100662068 - listed as 14.5lb

Also, the website I listed is one of the few that lists Echo power specs - showing the CS-620 as being more powerful than the CS-680.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

I found it odd, but didn't question further.


----------



## Red97

620 over the 680

Even with both ported. Unless you need an extremely tuff/rugged saw the 620 wins in every way.


----------



## tpence2177

Any advantage for the outside feeling dogs? Found some on eBay and I'm thinking about ordering them if they actually serve a purpose for my 590. Also think it will look cool 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

It helps me cut straight whilst bucking


----------



## 7sleeper

Big Block said:


> It helps me cut straight whilst bucking


A correctly sharpend chain and correct cutting techniques (= not holding the front handle in the middle but on the side and leaning on to it to "force" the saw threw the wood) has more impact in my experience.

7


----------



## James Miller

Just a pic to see if I can get the thread going again. Monster mulberry I did last year. Was down noodleing the pieces I didn't get out then and the stump made a good spot to hold the saws. 

and some 490 love cutting up an EAB killed ash.


----------



## Merc1973

Homeowner/firewood perspective:

I picked up a CS-590 a couple weeks ago from a suggestion by rmh3481. My 031AV with a 20" speed tip is heavy and quite fatiguing to use, even though i resurrected it and runs fantastically for a 40+ year old saw... Got the Echo for $300 as a demo model from a local landscape equipment shop. Seller said it had just over an hour of use on it, but I dont believe him now. The bar looked quite worn and the bar looks and feels like a POS. The sprocket has more wear than 1 hour's worth IMO.... Date of manufacture is March 2016. I removed the muffler screen and bottom deflector, "greased" the air filter plenum, and turned up the fuel a little bit 1/2 turn is all it needed, and put on a new Oregon LGX chain. Night and day difference between both saws. Very low vibration, faster and feels lighter.

When comparing chains, I did notice that the Carlton (Woodland PRo) 30RC (on my 031AV) and the Oregon LGX cut differently, 30RC throws larger square chips, whereas the LGX is more thin-longer chips... I may upgrade the CS590 to a 20" Oregon Power Match or a Pro Lite.

So whats the deal with filters? Are they easily cleaned, reusable?


----------



## James Miller

Merc1973 said:


> Homeowner/firewood perspective:
> 
> I picked up a CS-590 a couple weeks ago from a suggestion by rmh3481. My 031AV with a 20" speed tip is heavy and quite fatiguing to use, even though i resurrected it and runs fantastically for a 40+ year old saw... Got the Echo for $300 as a demo model from a local landscape equipment shop. Seller said it had just over an hour of use on it, but I dont believe him now. The bar looked quite worn but it also looks and feels like a POS. The sprocket has more wear than 1 hour's worth IMO.... Date of manufacture is March 2016. I removed the muffler screen and bottom deflector, "greased" the air filter plenum, and turned up the fuel a little bit 1/2 turn is all it needed, and put on a new Oregon LGX chain. Night and day difference between both saws. Very low vibration, faster and feels lighter.
> 
> When comparing chains, I did notice that the Carlton (Woodland PRo) 30RC (on my 031AV) and the Oregon LGX cut differently, 30RC throws larger square chips, whereas the LGX is more thin-longer chips... I may upgrade the CS590 to a 20" Oregon Power Match or a Pro Lite.
> 
> So whats the deal with filters? Are they easily cleaned, reusable?


Hello sir I see your not far from me. You would need to cut alot of wood to need a new filter on the 590 in my opinion I probly have 20+ tanks on mine still on the factory filter. They cut well above there pay grade. 

If your ever in the Hanover PA area put a post up maybe we can meet up.


----------



## grack

I have over four years on mine no issues at all muff modded and retuned I've cut many truckloads and have let my friends borrow it too i run 40-1 red armor.


----------



## elettro

Hello guys
you can tell me the basic adjustment number of turns for carburetor adjustment screw
thanks


----------



## grack

Mines 3/4 low 1 1/2 high but that's for my elevation and with a muff mod yours will be different sorry i can't be more exact.


----------



## Merc1973

Mine was actually slightly too rich even with a MM. It was built in 2016, maybe Echo has caught on to the stock tuning? Or the Dealer I bought it from adjusted it...


----------



## James Miller

I didn't change mine much went a 1/4 out on high after the muff mod and ended up working back in to almost ware it was with just the caps pulled and stock muff. Probly still a little rich but I'm not to worried about a few hundred RPMs. Got a new toy to play with at the moment.


----------



## James Miller

So my 590 is most likely headed to Tennessee to have its insides played with. Its likely not who you think. But I'm excited it will be my first ported saw.


----------



## old 040

I was lucky enough to get a very good deal on 620PW, have yet to even fuel it up, eyeing up a 600SX now.....


----------



## elettro

I can go beyond 13,000 rpm? with muff mod


----------



## hoskvarna

old 040 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a very good deal on 620PW, have yet to even fuel it up, eyeing up a 600SX now.....View attachment 553784
> View attachment 553785



Envious [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

old 040 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a very good deal on 620PW, have yet to even fuel it up, eyeing up a 600SX now.....View attachment 553784
> View attachment 553785


I love the look of the full wrap. Wish I had enough need for one to order it


----------



## James Miller

elettro said:


> I can go beyond 13,000 rpm? with muff mod



This is how I did mine pulled the 90 out of the deflector internals are all stock. Just that deflector makes a big difference. As to tuning after the mod only way to do it is in the wood.


----------



## BB Sig

Found the forum while looking for info on the Echo 60 cc saws. I have a few large live oaks that need to be cut and my Stihl 021 is not up to the task. With Stihl quality starting to slip and the high cost difference, I found myself talked into the CS-620PW for this task with the 27" bar. Has anyone heard about Echo dropping their price on these recently? Their website says one thing and the dealers are saying another. A dealer told me to call Echo CS and they said that the dealers can charge what they want but $579.99 - $599.99 is the MSRP. Any hopes that dealers will be lowering their prices?


----------



## James Miller

Last picture of my 590 before it left to be ported. Probly the cleanest its been since it left the dealer.


----------



## James Miller

BB Sig said:


> Found the forum while looking for info on the Echo 60 cc saws. I have a few large live oaks that need to be cut and my Stihl 021 is not up to the task. With Stihl quality starting to slip and the high cost difference, I found myself talked into the CS-620PW for this task with the 27" bar. Has anyone heard about Echo dropping their price on these recently? Their website says one thing and the dealers are saying another. A dealer told me to call Echo CS and they said that the dealers can charge what they want but $579.99 - $599.99 is the MSRP. Any hopes that dealers will be lowering their prices?


How big is big. I'm in PA but I'll check with my dealer tomorrow and see what he says about the price drop.


----------



## BB Sig

James Miller said:


> How big is big. I'm in PA but I'll check with my dealer tomorrow and see what he says about the price drop.



51 x 60 best we could measure. I also help with a ministry at church where we have been cutting a lot of trees. Most of the time I'll use a 20" bar and keep the 021 for limbing. My hope is to do a little milling as I have 8 acres of mostly wooded property.

The 620P seems to be the best saw for the money. Fit my budget and I don't care about the names.


----------



## Cliff R

+2

I have a CS-590, CS-600p and recently acquired a CS-620PW. These saws are excellent and nothing out there currently offers more Professional features for the price. Best part is that if you are patient you can grab them up for great prices on Ebay, usually "out of the box" or missing a few parts, but never fueled.

Even with that said I would avoid a used one, even lightly used as there will be a good chance it has P/C damage from being too lean. These saws require that the limiter caps be removed and fine tuned before taking them to the woods. Every single one I've had in here was WAY too lean for my liking, and they would have "smoked" the P/C if left that way.....IMHO.....Cliff


----------



## BB Sig

Thanks for the info Cliff. I read the all 101 pages of this thread prior to making a decision. I'll make sure it is tuned prior to use. It looks like the 40:1 mixture is the better thing to put in as well. I see varying thoughts on the pre-mixed gas. I like the idea that it is ethanol free with a higher octane. I was thinking of going with it at least to start with. I'm not running the saw for a living but I live a 1/2 mile off a paved road and after storms, there is usually a tree that needs clearing so I want it to start everytime.


----------



## Cliff R

I run and recommend a 40 to 1 mix, but no need to avoid ethanol in the fuel. The key to making that deal work is to make sure that you have adjusted the saw to provide plenty of fuel for best power w/o being lean on the fuel you plan on using in it. It should be "four stroking" nicely at no load, then clean up as soon as load is applied.

When you are done with the saw for the season, or don't plan on using it for a while (3 months or longer), get it running, dump the tank, and allow it to continue to run until it shuts down. It will be fine next time you go to use it, just re-fill with fresh mix and get to cutting. The worst problem you will having doing this is maybe 1-2 extra pulls to re-prime the carb and fuel system.......Cliff


----------



## BB Sig

So my saw was ordered through a local dealer and I finally received confirmation that the 27" is indeed $569.99 now. To top it off, they are having a customer appreciation day next week and I am getting 20% off. The pretax price is now $455.99! Best deal I could work out.


----------



## tpence2177

BB Sig said:


> So my saw was ordered through a local dealer and I finally received confirmation that the 27" is indeed $569.99 now. To top it off, they are having a customer appreciation day next week and I am getting 20% off. The pretax price is now $455.99! Best deal I could work out.



Wow I paid $399 for my 590 that's a great buy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cliff R

So far I have bought all of mine from Ebay with free shipping. They were all new and never been fueled, one was out of the box, the other two in their original box, all were complete, and all were 20" bars.

Paid $335 for the CS-590, $430 for the CS-600P and $470 for the CS-620PW. There was a bonus with the CS-620PW, it cam with a new set of mower blades!......Cliff


----------



## BB Sig

Pretty close in price to eBay?! I'll support the local guy for the few extra bucks. Well worth it if I need something major. I don't plan to do any mods to this saw. Heck, the way it sounds, I shouldn't need to! I'm looking forward to picking it up.


----------



## BB Sig

Nate,

Nice talking to you this evening. I appreciated the help and advice! I will order again when I need something.


----------



## James Miller

BB Sig said:


> Nate,
> 
> Nice talking to you this evening. I appreciated the help and advice! I will order again when I need something.


If your going to be milling with a saw I'd start looking for a big saw like 80cc+ my dealer just got an cs800 in I'd like to give it a try but even 80cc will probly be small for milling in big hardwoods. Congrats on the new saw. I can't wait to get my ported 590 back and get it back in some wood.


----------



## BB Sig

James Miller said:


> If your going to be milling with a saw I'd start looking for a big saw like 80cc+ my dealer just got an cs800 in I'd like to give it a try but even 80cc will probly be small for milling in big hardwoods. Congrats on the new saw. I can't wait to get my ported 590 back and get it back in some wood.



Thanks for the heads up. Most of the stuff I will be milling would be some pine or red oak. Mostly just for personal use while adding on to the house for large beams or for log type furniture. Largest would be around 24" wide that I could think of. Most will be more around 15". I realize there are limitations, sometimes....


----------



## BB Sig

Picked up the saw yesterday. The shop I got it from had not put gas in it so I know they had not tuned it up. Got it home and mixed some fresh gas with the Red Armor oil I picked up. It took about 10 pulls to get it primed and started up. It sounded like it was already running right. There was no hesitation and it was four stroking nicely. I did have to adjust the bar oil after a few minutes. The chain had no oil on it. After I adjusted it, it had a little on it. I did the oil line test on a log I cut out and the line was nice and defined. I put a tank and a half through it before running out of already downed trees. It easily saved me an hour compared to my Stihl 021. I'll have to upload a picture later. I'm not great at remembering to take them as I would rather use the saw then take a picture.

If it only gets better, it's going to be a lot of saw. The CS-620P just plain cuts some wood!


----------



## jd548esco72

just recently got my wrecked 620p up and going. it is a flea-bay special that took a great fall off a bucket truck. 

all the plastic was busted , had two bent mounts , a broke spark plug and a small part of the upper cylinder fin broke off. 

stripping off the dented up muffler i found that the cylinder and piston was as clean as a gun barrel on inspection day!! i ordered a used fuel tank off flea bay and the rest of the plastic from sawagain a site sponsor --

since the muffler was dented up and looked kind of crude i thought a ghetto style MM was in order a very modest carb adjustment after the limiters somehow got 'lost" and now it is a running little rat-fink!! a bit noisy though-- pulls a 24" very well-- 

some "before" pictures from flea-bay - and i forgot the decompression valve still works--


----------



## old 040

jd548esco72 said:


> just recently got my wrecked 620p up and going. it is a flea-bay special that took a great fall off a bucket truck.
> 
> all the plastic was busted , had two bent mounts , a broke spark plug and a small part of the upper cylinder fin broke off.
> 
> stripping off the dented up muffler i found that the cylinder and piston was as clean as a gun barrel on inspection day!! i ordered a used fuel tank off flea bay and the rest of the plastic from sawagain a site sponsor --
> 
> since the muffler was dented up and looked kind of crude i thought a ghetto style MM was in order a very modest carb adjustment after the limiters somehow got 'lost" and now it is a running little rat-fink!! a bit noisy though-- pulls a 24" very well--
> 
> some "before" pictures from flea-bay - and i forgot the decompression valve still works--
> 
> View attachment 565559


Hmmm....any "after" pics?, would love to see the muffler mod.....


----------



## James Miller

jd548esco72 said:


> just recently got my wrecked 620p up and going. it is a flea-bay special that took a great fall off a bucket truck.
> 
> all the plastic was busted , had two bent mounts , a broke spark plug and a small part of the upper cylinder fin broke off.
> 
> stripping off the dented up muffler i found that the cylinder and piston was as clean as a gun barrel on inspection day!! i ordered a used fuel tank off flea bay and the rest of the plastic from sawagain a site sponsor --
> 
> since the muffler was dented up and looked kind of crude i thought a ghetto style MM was in order a very modest carb adjustment after the limiters somehow got 'lost" and now it is a running little rat-fink!! a bit noisy though-- pulls a 24" very well--
> 
> some "before" pictures from flea-bay - and i forgot the decompression valve still works--
> 
> View attachment 565559


With the squish these saws have from factory its amazing they need a de comp valve. My porter sead my 590 wouldn't touch .030 sauder with the base gasket out. Nice job fixing a beat up saw.


----------



## jd548esco72

yea i should take the decompression valve out and install a plug-- will a stihl plug fit? 

i haven't tested the compression-- pulling the rope though if feels like it has got quite a bit and runs like it does-- i plan on doing a gasket delete in the future -- and maybe some mild poor boy porting --


----------



## hoskvarna

Better leave in if doin that, if not could take out starter assembly. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## James Miller

jd548esco72 said:


> yea i should take the decompression valve out and install a plug-- will a stihl plug fit?
> 
> i haven't tested the compression-- pulling the rope though if feels like it has got quite a bit and runs like it does-- i plan on doing a gasket delete in the future -- and maybe some mild poor boy porting --


Iv read the 620 base gasket is thinner then the 590 or 600. I used the decomp on cold starts after it warmed up didn't need it. I'll be using it every time now with the gasket gone and the jug machined.


----------



## Cliff R

Not correct according to the IPL's, the CS-590, CS-600 and CS-620 take the same base gasket.

They do list a different P/C for the CS-620, and some CS-600's have a different P/C as well. Later model CS-600's have the same P/C as the CS-590's.

I own one version of each. My CS-600 is an earlier model and uses a different P/C than the CS-590, and a different coil. I've ran both of them to cut most of my firewood this year, and they are close in power, but the CS-600 it just a tad stronger. I also put a 24" bar on CS-600 and it pulls it with great authority. Until I bought the CS-620 recently it has been my "go to" saw for taking down a lot of HUGE dead Ash trees on several properties that I maintain

I'd add here that I've been running a large mount Husqvarna bar on the CS-600 w/o modifications, seems to do fine with it although it probably wouldn't hurt to "message" the oil hole slightly for a little better alignment..........Cliff


----------



## James Miller

Cliff R said:


> Not correct according to the IPL's, the CS-590, CS-600 and CS-620 take the same base gasket.
> 
> They do list a different P/C for the CS-620, and some CS-600's have a different P/C as well. Later model CS-600's have the same P/C as the CS-590's.
> 
> I own one version of each. My CS-600 is an earlier model and uses a different P/C than the CS-590, and a different coil. I've ran both of them to cut most of my firewood this year, and they are close in power, but the CS-600 it just a tad stronger. I also put a 24" bar on CS-600 and it pulls it with great authority. Until I bought the CS-620 recently it has been my "go to" saw for taking down a lot of HUGE dead Ash trees on several properties that I maintain
> 
> I'd add here that I've been running a large mount Husqvarna bar on the CS-600 w/o modifications, seems to do fine with it although it probably wouldn't hurt to "message" the oil hole slightly for a little better alignment..........Cliff


Cliff I'd just like to say I enjoy all your unbiased and honest post about the Echo saws. I'm following your 620 thread also.


----------



## Cliff R

Thanks for the kind words. I'm really not brand specific when it comes to these things. I buy, use and work on many different makes and models of power equipment. 

My entire saw line-up is filled with saws that are not only very impressive in cutting performance, but they are dead solid reliable in long term use as well. I keep what "makes the grade", the rest goes on Ebay.

For sure the Echo CS-590, 600 and 620 are "keepers". I consider the CS-590 at this time the best bargain out there in a chain saw. You can certainly pay a LOT more, and get a LOT less!.....IMHO.......Cliff


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Maybe he thought it was one of those reversible chains, you know, the ones with standard teeth on one side, and the milling angle on the other.
> 
> A sharp chain makes a huge difference.
> I've even heard that an echo will cut 25% faster with a sharp chain.


couldn't get the video here any other way. First run after porting.


----------



## BB Sig

Anyone have a service manual for the 620?


----------



## James Miller

Saw came back the other day. Gona check the tune and buck these big walnut logs as I can't find anyone close with a mill and the developer wants them gone.


----------



## James Miller

The bigger log on the top I could just get threw with a 16" bar so I ran the muff mod 490 threw it. Then ran the deaves61 ported 590 threw it probly would be 2 cuts to one or better. You can just load the saw up and let it eat now. More RPMs and holds them in the cut now much better then stock. 
And boy does the 590 like to noodle iv never had to stop and clear a clogged clutch cover on this saw.


----------



## Matto

BB Sig said:


> Anyone have a service manual for the 620?



Yes I have the service manual for the CS 620 SX

Can send me a mail


----------



## Matto

What gives the Echo 620 such a lot of torque is the big stroke. Is has a stroke of 37,6mm for a bore of 45 mm. such a ´long' stroke would only be found on larger displacement saws. 

I love my 620, best saw ever had and used till now...


----------



## James Miller

Matto said:


> What gives the Echo 620 such a lot of torque is the big stroke. Is has a stroke of 37,6mm for a bore of 45 mm. such a ´long' stroke would only be found on larger displacement saws.
> 
> I love my 620, best saw ever had and used till now...


How do you like your 501? I'm thinking of selling my 490 and picking up a 501 to replace it.


----------



## Matto

James Miller said:


> How do you like your 501? I'm thinking of selling my 490 and picking up a 501 to replace it.



The 501 is also a great piece of machinery. Lot of power and torque for a 50cc and realy great handling.

What I like the most about the saw, it's verry compact, great handling abylities, and a strong and reliable engine. Echo realy did good job building their last saws, everything is well studied. And of course the stock bars made by sugihara, like the 620.

Only con: the plastic mesh filter (even if the grid is verry small). Would have prefered a filt air filter.


----------



## Matto

Here you see how compact the 501 is beside the 620


----------



## James Miller

Matto said:


> Here you see how compact the 501 is beside the 620
> 
> View attachment 570639


Same setup here except I run a ported 590 and a cs490.


----------



## PecanGuy

Trying decide between the 590 and 620p. No expert on chainsaws, and not sure what difference is in unlimited and limited coil. Is there a drawback having unlimited coil such as when cutting smaller stuff?


----------



## 7sleeper

For the average homeowner/firewood cutter 590, for the ambitious homeowner/firewood cutter/pro 620. 

7


----------



## BB Sig

On of the local cities is running 590's for their crews. Cheap enough that if they do break them, they just replace them.


----------



## jd548esco72

PecanGuy said:


> Trying decide between the 590 and 620p. No expert on chainsaws, and not sure what difference is in unlimited and limited coil. Is there a drawback having unlimited coil such as when cutting smaller stuff?



both are 60cc and share the same case. the 590 is a budget cutter with a cheaper clutch set up, plastic handelbar, smaller carb, limited coil, and less agressive ports in the cylinder than a 620p has -- a 620 is about 20-25% more powerful than a 590. (stock) the 620 has a "pro" bar and the 590 comes with a laminated bar-- both come with decent chains --

a 590 has about 3.9 hp stock a 620p has about 4.5 stock

i have had a 590 for several years and just recently got a 620p --both respond very well to modded mufflers and a little carb tuning.

both are good saws and very well worth the $$$

the best buy is still the 590 , with a little muffler work. -- a 620p goes for about $150-$200 or so more than a 590 new.

if your wanting a 620 get it as converting the parts over to a 590 is not cost efficient . thats why i bought a used 620p--

either scream ported--- around here a new 590 is about $400 and atwoods sells the 620s for $540

you may be able to get a better deal from one of the echo dealers on AS---


----------



## BB Sig

Also look for dealers that are hosting an "open house" or dealers day. My local store had one and I got my 620 for $420. Echo has recently dropped their price on the 620's.


----------



## James Miller

PecanGuy said:


> Trying decide between the 590 and 620p. No expert on chainsaws, and not sure what difference is in unlimited and limited coil. Is there a drawback having unlimited coil such as when cutting smaller stuff?


Even after porting my 590 doesn't get up against the coils RPM limit. On the 590 its pretty much a non issue.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> Even after porting my 590 doesn't get up against the coils RPM limit. On the 590 its pretty much a non issue.



What is the rpm limit if you don't mind me asking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Banshee365

First poster here so forgive me for jumping right in. I'm not a professional arborist, just a farm owner. But, I'm a nut about anything with a motor and am also an Echo fanboy across the board. I like other stuff too and have used Stihl's and such on the chainsaw side but still prefer my Echo's.

With that said, I'm seeing a little misinformation here regarding their 59.8cc saws. Some of the comments are referring the 590 as a detuned 620p. Not really. The 600p came first. It is ('was' as they are discontinuing it) a pro saw. Echo took the 600p and used the plastic handle, spur sprocket, laminated bar, and plastic side cover to make the 590. The cylinder/piston, carb, and coil are identical. The 590 has no competition in the ranch saw segment (my opinion.) By that, I mean within reasonable price range. Sure, Stihl and Husky have at least as good or better saws, but for nowhere near $400. Take the fact that you can finance the 590 off the Home Depot shelf for 0% for 6 months and also buy it 20% off during one-day promotions which Echo has the schedule list on their website, and it's a no brainer in the ranch saw category. It retains the pro saw split magnesium case. You won't see that on a Husky Rancher or Stihl Farm Boss, at least not that I've seen. I'm probably wrong there. 

Then Echo took the 600p and tuned the porting on the piston and cylinder, used a different carb, and of course the new coil to create the 620p. Contrary to what one of the above posts says, the 620p is 13% more powerful than the 600p/590. This is repeated from an Echo press release. It's not 25%, but it's still substancial.

Now, I haven't followed Echo's pricing on these saws over the years but they do seemed to have dropped lately. Home Depot still shows the 620p on their website for $659. Echo say's the MSRP is $559. I just came home with a brand new 620p today from a dealer a short drive away that had a 20% off day going on. The saw had to be ordered but he honored the price. He said his catalog said $659 but I mentioned the website showing $559 as well as my local dealer. He was quite surprised but agreed and took the 20% off $559. I don't really see how the 620p has much competition in the 60cc pro saw category either with that price. From what I see, the 362XP and MS362C-M are $750 saws. You also read about the Husky's straight burning up and the 362's having vibration issues and such. 

It was a bit late when I got back home all said and done so I haven't had a chance to put the 620p in some wood yet. But, I did crank it up outside this evening and it sure sounds healthy. The response is very quick too. I've got a lot of time behind a MS-290 and this saw feels much more substantial on the power side. I know, apples and oranges... I bought the saw with the 24" bar but am going to pickup a 18" or 20" setup for some of the work I do around here and maybe the 27" when I need it one day. I bet this thing would absolutely rip with an 18".

I mainly bought the 620p over the 590 for the extra pro features, the support from Echo in pulling a 27" bar, and of course the extra power. With that said I bet running a 590 at the homestead over the 620p would be just as productive. I'm looking forward to enjoying the slightly better durability of the 620p over the 590, but I alway's drooled over the 590 prior to my recent research and continue to brag about it to friends looking for new saws.


----------



## Big Block

Banshee365 said:


> First poster here so forgive me for jumping right in. I'm not a professional arborist, just a farm owner. But, I'm a nut about anything with a motor and am also an Echo fanboy across the board. I like other stuff too and have used Stihl's and such on the chainsaw side but still prefer my Echo's.
> 
> With that said, I'm seeing a little misinformation here regarding their 59.8cc saws. Some of the comments are referring the 590 as a detuned 620p. Not really. The 600p came first. It is ('was' as they are discontinuing it) a pro saw. Echo took the 600p and used the plastic handle, spur sprocket, laminated bar, and plastic side cover to make the 590. The cylinder/piston, carb, and coil are identical. The 590 has no competition in the ranch saw segment (my opinion.) By that, I mean within reasonable price range. Sure, Stihl and Husky have at least as good or better saws, but for nowhere near $400. Take the fact that you can finance the 590 off the Home Depot shelf for 0% for 6 months and also buy it 20% off during one-day promotions which Echo has the schedule list on their website, and it's a no brainer in the ranch saw category. It retains the pro saw split magnesium case. You won't see that on a Husky Rancher or Stihl Farm Boss, at least not that I've seen. I'm probably wrong there.
> 
> Then Echo took the 600p and tuned the porting on the piston and cylinder, used a different carb, and of course the new coil to create the 620p. Contrary to what one of the above posts says, the 620p is 13% more powerful than the 600p/590. This is repeated from an Echo press release. It's not 25%, but it's still substancial.
> 
> Now, I haven't followed Echo's pricing on these saws over the years but they do seemed to have dropped lately. Home Depot still shows the 620p on their website for $659. Echo say's the MSRP is $559. I just came home with a brand new 620p today from a dealer a short drive away that had a 20% off day going on. The saw had to be ordered but he honored the price. He said his catalog said $659 but I mentioned the website showing $559 as well as my local dealer. He was quite surprised but agreed and took the 20% off $559. I don't really see how the 620p has much competition in the 60cc pro saw category either with that price. From what I see, the 362XP and MS362C-M are $750 saws. You also read about the Husky's straight burning up and the 362's having vibration issues and such.
> 
> It was a bit late when I got back home all said and done so I haven't had a chance to put the 620p in some wood yet. But, I did crank it up outside this evening and it sure sounds healthy. The response is very quick too. I've got a lot of time behind a MS-290 and this saw feels much more substantial on the power side. I know, apples and oranges... I bought the saw with the 24" bar but am going to pickup a 18" or 20" setup for some of the work I do around here and maybe the 27" when I need it one day. I bet this thing would absolutely rip with an 18".
> 
> I mainly bought the 620p over the 590 for the extra pro features, the support from Echo in pulling a 27" bar, and of course the extra power. With that said I bet running a 590 at the homestead over the 620p would be just as productive. I'm looking forward to enjoying the slightly better durability of the 620p over the 590, but I alway's drooled over the 590 prior to my recent research and continue to brag about it to friends looking for new saws.


Base gasket delete, limiter tab delete and MM that biatch...... then you will see some power. That series of saw responds very well to that list of mods.


----------



## Banshee365

Well, I put the new 620p in some wood today. On an unloaded WOT rev it sure sounds like it has a rev limiter. Everywhere I have read say's the 620p has an unlimited coil while the 590 and 600p's have rev limiters. I thought to myself surely the saw doesn't 4-stroke unloaded out of the box. That's contrary to how I have heard new saws are tuned out of the box these day's. I pulled the H cap and trimmed the tabs anyway. I didn't trim the low yet as it responds off the bottom really great. After tuning the saw to few blips of 4-stroking about 2 seconds apart while cutting I ended up with the H needle about 1/4 turn out from where it was in the box. I may even richen another 1/16-1/8 or so for break-in. I'm running Red Armor 50:1. I don't know if I am on the 'Run your mix at 40:1, it's better for the engine' train. I have ran 150-200cc air cooled RC airplane engines on Amsoil at 100:1 for a decade and a half and they get incredibly long service life. I've never had one score, it's alway's a bearing or seal going out to cause a rebuild. I understand that an engine flying over 100mph get's a bit better cooling than a saw motor but the different between 50:1 and 100:1 is huge. If it were the old day's then 50:1 would be a bit thin, but the premium oils like HP Ultra+ and Red Armor are so good that 50:1 seems more than sufficient to me. If I'm wrong, please educate me as I'm alway's up for learning something that I didn't know. I'm not afraid of that.

I'm very impressed with the power of this saw so far. I am a little hesitant just yet do delete the base gasket and mod the muffler. The exhaust is loud enough as it is (and I'm used to CS-355T with an open muffler), but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## tpence2177

Banshee365 said:


> Well, I put the new 620p in some wood today. On an unloaded WOT rev it sure sounds like it has a rev limiter. Everywhere I have read say's the 620p has an unlimited coil while the 590 and 600p's have rev limiters. I thought to myself surely the saw doesn't 4-stroke unloaded out of the box. That's contrary to how I have heard new saws are tuned out of the box these day's. I pulled the H cap and trimmed the tabs anyway. I didn't trim the low yet as it responds off the bottom really great. After tuning the saw to few blips of 4-stroking about 2 seconds apart while cutting I ended up with the H needle about 1/4 turn out from where it was in the box. I may even richen another 1/16-1/8 or so for break-in. I'm running Red Armor 50:1. I don't know if I am on the 'Run your mix at 40:1, it's better for the engine' train. I have ran 150-200cc air cooled RC airplane engines on Amsoil at 100:1 for a decade and a half and they get incredibly long service life. I've never had one score, it's alway's a bearing or seal going out to cause a rebuild. I understand that an engine flying over 100mph get's a bit better cooling than a saw motor but the different between 50:1 and 100:1 is huge. If it were the old day's then 50:1 would be a bit thin, but the premium oils like HP Ultra+ and Red Armor are so good that 50:1 seems more than sufficient to me. If I'm wrong, please educate me as I'm alway's up for learning something that I didn't know. I'm not afraid of that.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the power of this saw so far. I am a little hesitant just yet do delete the base gasket and mod the muffler. The exhaust is loud enough as it is (and I'm used to CS-355T with an open muffler), but I'll keep it in mind.



Congrats! I don't have any evidence myself for 50:1 vs 40:1 but run 40:1 just for piece of mind. Always ran 32:1 in our still weedeaters growing up so I guess it just makes me feel better. If you want to try it easy way to make the little bottles work for 40:1 is only use 0.8 gallons of gas instead of a full gallon per bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Banshee365

I would love to find some more info on the rev limiter situation. I'm not sure that I feel like leaning the needle with the trigger held full to see if I can get it to scream on a 2-stroke, at least just yet.


----------



## Big Block

You will make more power on 40:1. It seals the rings better leading to about 10 PSI more compression. That's the same as dumping the base gasket.

I had 185-195psi on 40:1 at an .018 squish on my 590.


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> Base gasket delete, limiter tab delete and MM that biatch...... then you will see some power. That series of saw responds very well to that list of mods.


Then get it ported. 



Banshee365 said:


> Well, I put the new 620p in some wood today. On an unloaded WOT rev it sure sounds like it has a rev limiter. Everywhere I have read say's the 620p has an unlimited coil while the 590 and 600p's have rev limiters. I thought to myself surely the saw doesn't 4-stroke unloaded out of the box. That's contrary to how I have heard new saws are tuned out of the box these day's. I pulled the H cap and trimmed the tabs anyway. I didn't trim the low yet as it responds off the bottom really great. After tuning the saw to few blips of 4-stroking about 2 seconds apart while cutting I ended up with the H needle about 1/4 turn out from where it was in the box. I may even richen another 1/16-1/8 or so for break-in. I'm running Red Armor 50:1. I don't know if I am on the 'Run your mix at 40:1, it's better for the engine' train. I have ran 150-200cc air cooled RC airplane engines on Amsoil at 100:1 for a decade and a half and they get incredibly long service life. I've never had one score, it's alway's a bearing or seal going out to cause a rebuild. I understand that an engine flying over 100mph get's a bit better cooling than a saw motor but the different between 50:1 and 100:1 is huge. If it were the old day's then 50:1 would be a bit thin, but the premium oils like HP Ultra+ and Red Armor are so good that 50:1 seems more than sufficient to me. If I'm wrong, please educate me as I'm alway's up for learning something that I didn't know. I'm not afraid of that.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the power of this saw so far. I am a little hesitant just yet do delete the base gasket and mod the muffler. The exhaust is loud enough as it is (and I'm used to CS-355T with an open muffler), but I'll keep it in mind.


 I didn't think the 590 was to loud till after I had it ported now I wear ear plugs when I run it. 

Just pulling the 90 out of the deflector makes a performance difference and really doesn't raise the exhaust noise level.



Banshee365 said:


> I would love to find some more info on the rev limiter situation. I'm not sure that I feel like leaning the needle with the trigger held full to see if I can get it to scream on a 2-stroke, at least just yet.


600 and 620 should be unlimited coil. 590 is limited at 13,500 I think. My ported 590 still won't go that high so I don't see it as a problem. I'd have to go kill the saw lean to touch the limiter.


----------



## Big Block

That was at 5000 feet above sea level too.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> Then get it ported.



Hell ya! Ported saws are amazing. Once you have one ported you want them all ported!


----------



## Big Block

If I get a 60cc saw again it'll be a CS-620P or a dolly 6100.


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> Hell ya! Ported saws are amazing. Once you have one ported you want them all ported!


I'd like to get the 490 done by Red97 when money allows. That guy can make the Echo's scream.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> I'd like to get the 490 done by Red97 when money allows. That guy can make the Echo's scream.



I agree from the 590's I've seen him do. He does some trick carb work to them too.


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> That was at 5000 feet above sea level too.


I should check the comp on mine I'm at 900ft squish is .020 ports widened with the exhaust raised to get back what was lost from machining the jug.


----------



## CoreyB

Hopefully we will see more videos of these saws working.


----------



## James Miller

CoreyB said:


> Hopefully we will see more videos of these saws working.


How do you go about posting videos? I'd make some if I knew how to get them on here.


----------



## BB Sig

Use youtube and post the link or use the "media" icon.


----------



## CoreyB

James Miller said:


> How do you go about posting videos? I'd make some if I knew how to get them on here.


Upload them to YouTube then hit share, copy link, then past link here in a comment.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> I should check the comp on mine I'm at 900ft squish is .020 ports widened with the exhaust raised to get back what was lost from machining the jug.



It was 175-185 up here I don't know how I got 195. Is your squish band cut? I'd bet yours is higher than mine was.


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> It was 175-185 up here I don't know how I got 195. Is your squish band cut? I'd bet yours is higher than mine was.


he said he was at .014 after machining and took .006 off the edge of the piston matching the angle of the dome to get .020


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> he said he was at .014 after machining and took .006 off the edge of the piston matching the angle of the dome to get .020



Oh nice! So I guess it has a pop up in it if you want to get technical. I want to see a video of this thing. I'll see if I can find a video of my 590 give me a bit.


----------



## Big Block

The chaps were pulling my pants down......don't judge


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> Oh nice! So I guess it has a pop up in it if you want to get technical. I want to see a video of this thing. I'll see if I can find a video of my 590 give me a bit.


I'll see what I can do video wise mine has a much more sedate muff mod then the eardesplitterloudenboomer so not obnoxious unless your noodleing.


----------



## James Miller

Big Block said:


> Oh nice! So I guess it has a pop up in it if you want to get technical. I want to see a video of this thing. I'll see if I can find a video of my 590 give me a bit.


@deaves61 did mine maybe he can fill in what I'm missing.


----------



## Big Block

James Miller said:


> I'll see what I can do video wise mine has a much more sedate muff mod then the eardesplitterloudenboomer so not obnoxious unless your noodleing.



If I get another Echo I don't think I could resist the eardesplitterloudenboomer mod. It gave the most power with the least amount of work. The dual port was equal in power but was a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Banshee365

@Big Block and @James Miller thanks for your comments. I wasn't aware of the compression increase from running 40:1. I'm a car engine guy and am still somewhat new to modding and even properly tuning 2-strokes although I've been running them a long time with power equipment and the airplanes. The airplane engines don't get their needles touched for years after they're initially tuned. They're very very very good, but expensive. I will give 40:1 a shot on the next mix to see how it runs, or maybe I'll go ahead and see how much gas I have and calculate the oil needed to increase the mixture. I was alway's hesitant to run much thicker than what the oil is formulated to for carbon buildup reasons. I have alway's heard the Red Armor oil is great at cleaning and didn't want to mess that up. Perhaps I have it backwards and more oil will clean more. That's very possible. I am not incredibly interested in muffler mods, porting, base gasket deletes and mods like that just yet. Maybe in the future I will think about messing with that. I just want a good running, strong, and dependable saw. That's why I love Echo so much. Their products cc for cc may run faster or stronger here and their across different types of equipment but I've sure worked on way more Stihl's for my friends and family than Echo's. They are just so reliable, everything I've ever messed with of theirs at least. I've got an 11 year old or so SRM-260 trimmer with tons of time on it that runs like brand new. Very good compression and starts first pull. My CS-355T and PB-770T also start first pull.

Also, I got a chance to run the 620p some more today. I have some large logs sitting next to my burn pile out back waiting for a little rain to come around here so I can burn a little more safely. This particular log is only about 12-14" diameter but it gave me means to put a load on the saw and put some gas through it. I've got about 1.5 tanks through it so far. I will have to concede my suspicions that the coil is limited. I am pretty sure it is unlimited now that I've tinkered with that. It four-strokes really easy unloaded. It starts four-stroking way before full trigger pull. I currently have the high about one turn out (don't freak out while comparing that to a 590 carb, totally different carb) and it four-strokes about 30%-40% of the total cut. It comes and goes. I feel it's a little rich but am going to leave it that way for the first few tanks to give it a little extra mix. If I'm wrong in doing that let me know. My procedure for properly tuning the saw for the long run after break-in is a slight urge to four-stroke when in the wood. Would that be safe to say should I modify that thinking a bit? If you hold the saw on the ground and run it wide open unloaded with the screwdriver on the needle you can get the four-stroke to pretty much go away when running the high needle in about 1/2 a turn. That puts the needle only 1/2 turn out from the bottom. I turned it that far for a second or so to see if I could get the unloaded four-stroke to go away to determine if the coil is limited at all. It may be safe to say that the coil is unlimited but the saw four-strokes very easy unloaded. Absolutely no way to tune it this way.

One interesting thing regarding the coils is that there is a p/n change with a serial number split. C32026001001-C32026999999 use a different coil than the newer 620p's. I would love to know what the difference is. Maybe timing curves?

Also, today I put one of the new silver 14" bars to substitute the stock 16" on my CS-355T. It looks sexy. That's a beast of a little saw. It's a little monster. I bet it will really scream with the 14".


----------



## Big Block

32:1 mix and richer is when you will start getting carbon build up. Big ported saws and mill saws usually run 32:1 and richer. The builder of my saw slapped a sticker on my fuel tank 40:1 only! So I run it in both saws. I don't think there is enough of a safety margin with 50:1. I've seen some excessive wear on it personally.


----------



## James Miller

Banshee365 said:


> @Big Block and @James Miller thanks for your comments. I wasn't aware of the compression increase from running 40:1. I'm a car engine guy and am still somewhat new to modding and even properly tuning 2-strokes although I've been running them a long time with power equipment and the airplanes. The airplane engines don't get their needles touched for years after they're initially tuned. They're very very very good, but expensive. I will give 40:1 a shot on the next mix to see how it runs, or maybe I'll go ahead and see how much gas I have and calculate the oil needed to increase the mixture. I was alway's hesitant to run much thicker than what the oil is formulated to for carbon buildup reasons. I have alway's heard the Red Armor oil is great at cleaning and didn't want to mess that up. Perhaps I have it backwards and more oil will clean more. That's very possible. I am not incredibly interested in muffler mods, porting, base gasket deletes and mods like that just yet. Maybe in the future I will think about messing with that. I just want a good running, strong, and dependable saw. That's why I love Echo so much. Their products cc for cc may run faster or stronger here and their across different types of equipment but I've sure worked on way more Stihl's for my friends and family than Echo's. They are just so reliable, everything I've ever messed with of theirs at least. I've got an 11 year old or so SRM-260 trimmer with tons of time on it that runs like brand new. Very good compression and starts first pull. My CS-355T and PB-770T also start first pull.
> 
> Also, I got a chance to run the 620p some more today. I have some large logs sitting next to my burn pile out back waiting for a little rain to come around here so I can burn a little more safely. This particular log is only about 12-14" diameter but it gave me means to put a load on the saw and put some gas through it. I've got about 1.5 tanks through it so far. I will have to concede my suspicions that the coil is limited. I am pretty sure it is unlimited now that I've tinkered with that. It four-strokes really easy unloaded. It starts four-stroking way before full trigger pull. I currently have the high about one turn out (don't freak out while comparing that to a 590 carb, totally different carb) and it four-strokes about 30%-40% of the total cut. It comes and goes. I feel it's a little rich but am going to leave it that way for the first few tanks to give it a little extra mix. If I'm wrong in doing that let me know. My procedure for properly tuning the saw for the long run after break-in is a slight urge to four-stroke when in the wood. Would that be safe to say should I modify that thinking a bit? If you hold the saw on the ground and run it wide open unloaded with the screwdriver on the needle you can get the four-stroke to pretty much go away when running the high needle in about 1/2 a turn. That puts the needle only 1/2 turn out from the bottom. I turned it that far for a second or so to see if I could get the unloaded four-stroke to go away to determine if the coil is limited at all. It may be safe to say that the coil is unlimited but the saw four-strokes very easy unloaded. Absolutely no way to tune it this way.
> 
> One interesting thing regarding the coils is that there is a p/n change with a serial number split. C32026001001-C32026999999 use a different coil than the newer 620p's. I would love to know what the difference is. Maybe timing curves?
> 
> Also, today I put one of the new silver 14" bars to substitute the stock 16" on my CS-355T. It looks sexy. That's a beast of a little saw. It's a little monster. I bet it will really scream with the 14".


Give your 620 8-10 tanks and it may not need a retune. What you think is 4 stroking a lot unloaded may be just about right once the saw is broken in. Seems like most saws want a little more fuel as they loosen up. I run 40:1 in everything including these.
the 2 bandit motor are about to get some tweaks I picked up from the RC boat/plain crowd.


----------



## Banshee365

Big Block said:


> 32:1 mix and richer is when you will start getting carbon build up. Big ported saws and mill saws usually run 32:1 and richer. The builder of my saw slapped a sticker on my fuel tank 40:1 only! So I run it in both saws. I don't think there is enough of a safety margin with 50:1. I've seen some excessive wear on it personally.



Duly noted. I'll switch to 40:1 right away and see how that goes. Would you be able to explain how Amsoil runs their 2-stroke oil at 100:1? I'm guessing possibly the oil is formulated for 100:1 as far as the concentration goes. It seems the Amsoil is a very dark color and much thicker than the Red Armor oil. Possibly it's more of a marketing thing? Maybe the concentration of the 100:1 Amsoil would be way too thick at 50:1 for example? I'm not an Amsoil fanboy at all, but the manufacturer of the engines recommended Amsoil 100:1 for years and years and years until they got an squeaky clean engine that sparked their attention one day. They called the owner and asked what oil he was running and he said Redline. They changed their Amsoil recommendation to Redline 50:1 or 40:1, I can't recall the mixture.


----------



## tpence2177

From what I've read there aren't a lot of people that are a fan of the 100:1 amsoil advertisement around here. Saws also tend to generate more heat especially saws that aren't cleaned regularly. They not only have the engine, but they have the clutch and bar and chain all very close that will generate a lot of heat. Add that to having sawdust and crud caked in the cooling fins and that's a bad combination for 100:1. Most airplane engines not only have the air from the flywheel but they also have air moving from the speed of the plane as well as the prop making it much cooler. They also generally run at a more constant rpm making less heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tpence2177

That company may also be getting a kickback from amsoil as well. Just sayin lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Banshee365

tpence2177 said:


> From what I've read there aren't a lot of people that are a fan of the 100:1 amsoil advertisement around here. Saws also tend to generate more heat especially saws that aren't cleaned regularly. They not only have the engine, but they have the clutch and bar and chain all very close that will generate a lot of heat. Add that to having sawdust and crud caked in the cooling fins and that's a bad combination for 100:1. Most airplane engines not only have the air from the flywheel but they also have air moving from the speed of the plane as well as the prop making it much cooler. They also generally run at a more constant rpm making less heat.



Agreed. I was more curious if they get away with 100:1 because of the thickness or concentration of ingredients in the oil. They advertise running that oil in all sorts of 2-cycle engines but I have only used it in the airplane motors because it was recommended by the manufacturer. They have changed their recommendation to Redline so I won't be buying anymore Amsoil 100:1. If you're curious, these aircraft motors are pretty slick. They are electronic ignition with no magneto. We use a 2400mah 7.4V Lipo pack per 2 cylinders to run the ignition. The battery lasts about 10 flights or so. The 4 cylinder motors run 4800mah or 5200mah packs. The ignition receives CKP from a hall effect sensor on the crank hub.




tpence2177 said:


> That company may also be getting a kickback from amsoil as well. Just sayin lol



Possibly, but I doubt it. They started making the engines in 2000. Back then there wasn't much synthetic 2-stroke oil out there. Amsoil was one of the first to really push it and they bought on to it. But it's not 2000 anymore.


----------



## tpence2177

Banshee365 said:


> Agreed. I was more curious if they get away with 100:1 because of the thickness or concentration of ingredients in the oil. They advertise running that oil in all sorts of 2-cycle engines but I have only used it in the airplane motors because it was recommended by the manufacturer. They have changed their recommendation to Redline so I won't be buying anymore Amsoil 100:1. If you're curious, these aircraft motors are pretty slick. They are electronic ignition with no magneto. We use a 2400mah 7.4V Lipo pack per 2 cylinders to run the ignition. The battery lasts about 10 flights or so. The 4 cylinder motors run 4800mah or 5200mah packs. The ignition receives CKP from a hall effect sensor on the crank hub.



That's pretty cool I used to fly some rc stuff but they were all single cylinder glow plug engines. I've read people using amsoil saber at 40:1 even with good results and no carbon build up. It's good oil, people just don't like that they advertise 100:1 I think. If the engine fails they more than likely won't cover you and the manufacturer definitely won't because your half the oil they recommend amsoil or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Banshee365

If you guy's are interested I'll post a few photos of the 620p while I was cleaning it up today. I don't have anymore cutting planned for it for another week or two so I thought I would clean it back up. Under the side cover is all slicked up painted magnesium except for the little brake cover. The side cover is obviously magnesium as well, with a nice rubber pad at the rear that pops right out if it get's tore up. The last photo is of the saw put together with a 20" PowerMatch bar and Super 70 chisel chain while sitting next to my other favorite little screamer, the CS-355T with a new 14" bar to replace the stock 16" most of the time. That little saw rips with the 16" and I've yet to cut anything with the new 14" but I bet it will pick up even a little more speed. The only drawback is that it is super loud. The muffler is just an empty can, and I haven't touched it.


----------



## James Miller

Banshee365 said:


> If you guy's are interested I'll post a few photos of the 620p while I was cleaning it up today. I don't have anymore cutting planned for it for another week or two so I thought I would clean it back up. Under the side cover is all slicked up painted magnesium except for the little brake cover. The side cover is obviously magnesium as well, with a nice rubber pad at the rear that pops right out if it get's tore up. The last photo is of the saw put together with a 20" PowerMatch bar and Super 70 chisel chain while sitting next to my other favorite little screamer, the CS-355T with a new 14" bar to replace the stock 16" most of the time. That little saw rips with the 16" and I've yet to cut anything with the new 14" but I bet it will pick up even a little more speed. The only drawback is that it is super loud. The muffler is just an empty can, and I haven't touched it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575082
> View attachment 575083
> View attachment 575084
> View attachment 575085


Looks like a 590 with some fancy parts on it. I'd like to try one some day but for now the ported 590 for less then a new 620 will have to do. Deffinitly want a 355 sometime soon.


----------



## Big Block

I run Motul synthetic or Echo red armor. We used to call it dirt bike blood back when I was riding.


----------



## Big Block

So I was in HD and they had a used like I'm talking cut wood used and returned cs590. So I figured OK it used I'll buy it. Ha ya right I had to bicker with them to even go 25% off  so I didn't get it. 300 bones plus tax for a used 590. I even showed them that I can get a new one for that. Crazy.

My first one came from there new but I also needed at 8:00pm for an emergency. When you need it you need it.


----------



## PecanGuy

Picked up a 620p. Dang this thing can cut. What chains are y'all using? Particularly for dirty wood.


----------



## Banshee365

PecanGuy said:


> Picked up a 620p. Dang this thing can cut. What chains are y'all using? Particularly for dirty wood.



I don't cut much dirty wood, but you'll be better off with a semi-chisel for dirty wood. The saw comes with the full chisel. Depending on the size bar you are running, the semi-chisels are sometimes not easy to find from Oregon. I'll look around in a minute and find a part number for the chain. What size bar did you get with the saw?


----------



## Banshee365

If you got the 24" you need an 81 drive link chain. Oregon doesn't offer a semi-chisel chain in at least the 20" and 24" PowerMatch bars. You'll need to go to another brand. If you want to go with Carlton/WoodlandPro you can get the 30SC81 for the 24" or if you like the Stihl chain you can get the 33RM8 Rapid-Micro chain. For really dirty wood I would go pretty cheap on the chain. If you were cutting lots and lots of dirty wood I may even look for a cheaper bar to run a cheaper chain on and not tear up your PowerMatch bar.


----------



## fordf150

PecanGuy said:


> Picked up a 620p. Dang this thing can cut. What chains are y'all using? Particularly for dirty wood.


72dpx from Oregon. Any decent saw shop should have it either in loops or from a roll that they can make whatever size loop you need. 20" bars are 70dl and 24" are 81dl.


----------



## Banshee365

fordf150 said:


> 72dpx from Oregon. Any decent saw shop should have it either in loops or from a roll that they can make whatever size loop you need. 20" bars are 70dl and 24" are 81dl.



I know you're a guru around here so maybe you can answer this. Why, in Oregon's part finder, does it not show a 72DPX chain for a 70DL bar but when you search for 72DPX070G they are all over the place?


----------



## 7sleeper

You already answered your own question. @fordf150 is a chainsaw guru but not a computer guru... 

7


----------



## user 149785

70 dl is odd duck when r.o.t.w runs 72. D009 mount will work on echo. If you have other brands you can run the same dl .


----------



## Big Block

Banshee365 said:


> If you guy's are interested I'll post a few photos of the 620p while I was cleaning it up today. I don't have anymore cutting planned for it for another week or two so I thought I would clean it back up. Under the side cover is all slicked up painted magnesium except for the little brake cover. The side cover is obviously magnesium as well, with a nice rubber pad at the rear that pops right out if it get's tore up. The last photo is of the saw put together with a 20" PowerMatch bar and Super 70 chisel chain while sitting next to my other favorite little screamer, the CS-355T with a new 14" bar to replace the stock 16" most of the time. That little saw rips with the 16" and I've yet to cut anything with the new 14" but I bet it will pick up even a little more speed. The only drawback is that it is super loud. The muffler is just an empty can, and I haven't touched it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575082
> View attachment 575083
> View attachment 575084
> View attachment 575085



Don't forget to grease that clutch bearing


----------



## PecanGuy

Thanks, it is a 20" bar.


----------



## rmh3481

Banshee365 said:


> I know you're a guru around here so maybe you can answer this. Why, in Oregon's part finder, does it not show a 72DPX chain for a 70DL bar but when you search for 72DPX070G they are all over the place?



Banshee,
Oregon makes the bars, chain and sprockets for Echo. They also make the same stuff for others. When they do this, they promise to send business to the OEM under a non competitive clause in their contract. This means they do not list the bars, and chain that they make for the OEM on their parts finder fit up thingy.


----------



## Banshee365

rmh3481 said:


> Banshee,
> Oregon makes the bars, chain and sprockets for Echo. They also make the same stuff for others. When they do this, they promise to send business to the OEM under a non competitive clause in their contract. This means they do not list the bars, and chain that they make for the OEM on their parts finder fit up thingy.



That makes absolute sense. But, there isn't a semi-chisel available from the OEM, at least under the 620P parts list. I suppose Echo only wants you to run full-chisels on their PowerMatch bars, maybe for cutting speed against the competition?


----------



## fordf150

Banshee365 said:


> That makes absolute sense. But, there isn't a semi-chisel available from the OEM, at least under the 620P parts list. I suppose Echo only wants you to run full-chisels on their PowerMatch bars, maybe for cutting speed against the competition?


More like listing every combination would just confuse customers. 

They pick what they think will satisfy the majority in the majority of cutting situations plus meet kickback standards. Echo sends them out with lpx chain and I honestly have no idea what they have available for chain....I looked at prices once and never looked back. Why pay double just so it can come in an echo box instead of Oregon.


----------



## Jackofall

Glad I'm not the only one who appreciates the
Echos...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banshee365

fordf150 said:


> More like listing every combination would just confuse customers.
> 
> They pick what they think will satisfy the majority in the majority of cutting situations plus meet kickback standards. Echo sends them out with lpx chain and I honestly have no idea what they have available for chain....I looked at prices once and never looked back. Why pay double just so it can come in an echo box instead of Oregon.



That also makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## BGE541

OK just wanted to say hello to everyone here. Back at the parents ranch in Oregon and looked over the 6 year old Echo 600 that is still all stock and has only warn a 27" bar, plug looked good, cleaned the filter, fresh mix and oil and took out 4 large Oaks. Still reliable saw... The red armor oil is the way to go as well, I know everyone has an oil preference but everything I run it in looks great many many tanks later. Let's see some Echo muffler mods and cutting videos!!!


----------



## James Miller

My 590 finally got played with gasket delete plus machining showed .014 squish so a little off the edge of the piston got it to .020. Kind of a pop up with out welding I guess only god knows what the compression might be. Intake widened, exhaust widened and raised. Its a different saw.
3 little holes on each side of the baffle plate are now one big hole on each side.
the tube was left in so its loud but not ear bleeding loud like @Big Block muff mod.


----------



## Big Block

I'm trying to upload a pic but.......you guessed it crappatalk won't work.


----------



## Scooter101

So, the only negative things about this saw are the weight, being too heavy and the power, being under powered just a little bit and it all seems to be coming from one person, so one person versus everyone else, there can't be much to it. Can I have a amen?


----------



## BGE541

I think you have to factor build quality into weight. What other saw has a magnesium case halves, outboard clutch and is called "lite"... None. Great saw, reliable, great power band just buy one and see for yourself. Many others here have and I am sure you would have heard if they are unhappy.


----------



## Scooter101

I am shopping for one, and can't wait to get it. Everyone on here has convinced me. But I do have one question, does anyone know where it's made? I know it is Japanese but it's a made in Japan or over here in the United States?


----------



## grack

Scooter101 said:


> I am shopping for one, and can't wait to get it. Everyone on here has convinced me. But I do have one question, does anyone know where it's made? I know it is Japanese but it's a made in Japan or over here in the United States?


In Japan by yamabiko if i spelled that right.


----------



## Scooter101

BEG541 you and your post are the main reason I am purchasing this


grack said:


> In Japan by yamabiko if i spelled that right.


That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## tpence2177

Also if you just get the 590 there are some ways to modify 372 half and full wraps to get you a metal wrap on the cheap. I paid $6 for my half wrap. Still working on a cheaper alternative for a sprocket on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grack

And 29.99 bailey's husqvarna oem full wraps too lol


----------



## James Miller

I still say get a 590 and have it ported it'll run harder then a 620 for the same money or less. Spur sprocket and plastic handle don't really make a difference to me I guess to some there deal breakers.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> I still say get a 590 and have it ported it'll run harder then a 620 for the same money or less. Spur sprocket and plastic handle don't really make a difference to me I guess to some there deal breakers.



I wouldn't buy an echo wrap but I figured for $6 why not. Didn't care how much the plastic handle flexes but isn't a deal breaker. Only reason I'm looking into a rim Speocket is just for once my spur one is worn out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BGE541

Grack that is too cool... 

Scooter you will love any of them 590/600/620 with a muffler mod, delete the base gasket it you can and keep the chain sharp!


----------



## tpence2177

Agreed I'm very happy with just my stock 590 with a limiter delete. I'll look into modding it later lol 






Here's what a $6 372 halfwrap looks on a 590


----------



## CoreyB

Ya all know what this thread needs????
......
.......
........
.........
..........
...........
............
..............
................
..................
SOME FRESH NEW VIDEOS!


----------



## grack

BGE541 said:


> Grack that is too cool...
> 
> Scooter you will love any of them 590/600/620 with a muffler mod, delete the base gasket it you can and keep the chain sharp!


Do you have a good pic of you're muffler mod.
Mine is insanely loud lol
I cut the tube and the 90 out.


----------



## grack

tpence2177 said:


> I wouldn't buy an echo wrap but I figured for $6 why not. Didn't care how much the plastic handle flexes but isn't a deal breaker. Only reason I'm looking into a rim Speocket is just for once my spur one is worn out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're going to wait a while I've got right at 5 year's on my spur still in great shape.


----------



## BGE541

grack said:


> Do you have a good pic of you're muffler mod.
> Mine is insanely loud lol
> I cut the tube and the 90 out.



That's pretty loud I like a good side exit...


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

^^^ this was just a 288xp deflector on the side with a good .75"x1" cut out and some .0014" stainless mesh underneath (EPA approved spark arrestor)


----------



## BGE541

Here is my stock 620 noodling with a 27" bar and full comp chain... I think this was in the first 3 tanks and it just kept getting better. Very solid saw.


----------



## vthokie412

Hey guys, stopped in my local Echo dealer to get a price on a cs-620pw. The saw is listed in the Echo 2017 catalog, but not on any of their price lists. They told me that means Echo is discontinuing the model. Y’all think that is true, or does my Echo dealer wrong? I sure hope not, I was planning on getting a PW. If I buy a P and buy the wrap handle separate, the price will be a lot higher than buying the PW model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter101

I don't think that is correct, I purchased one last month. Awesome saw!


----------



## Red97

Cs600 +14cc displacement.


----------



## Big Block

**** ya that is one pissed off Echo. Build info or is it a sneaky saw?


----------



## Big Block

Red97 said:


> Cs600 +14cc displacement.




Liked twice


----------



## Brian72

Big Block said:


> **** ya that is one pissed off Echo. Build info or is it a sneaky saw?


He just did a cool build thread on this. Look for the cs730 hybrid.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Red97 said:


> Cs600 +14cc displacement.


I like.


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> Here is my stock 620 noodling with a 27" bar and full comp chain... I think this was in the first 3 tanks and it just kept getting better. Very solid saw.


 Its just a 590 but it will noodle all day with the 20 buried in oak wish I had videos.


----------



## Red97

Big Block said:


> **** ya that is one pissed off Echo. Build info or is it a sneaky saw?



Thank you. All echo parts, except for the piston.

50mm side fed quad port jug (cs670/80)
Extensively modified muffler, and a couple spacers, along with some grinding to make stuff fit. No port work was done to the cylinder yet. Just some blending obvious flow restrictions. And a slightly wider exhaust.

I have a complete build thread with lots of pics elsewhere.


----------



## James Miller

Now why can't Echo build something like that out of the box? A 70cc topend on the 600 series bottom end would be a killer.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> Now why can't Echo build something like that out of the box? A 70cc topend on the 600 series bottom end would be a killer.



That's what I'm saying.. if only I had echo's r&d budget.

I love the 590-620 chassis. And the 670. The 670 is a little pudgy for 66.7cc altho they can be made to run. Figured I could blend the 2 saws and make a 73.8cc monster.


----------



## James Miller

Red97 said:


> That's what I'm saying.. if only I had echo's r&d budget.
> 
> I love the 590-620 chassis. And the 670. The 670 is a little pudgy for 66.7cc altho they can be made to run. Figured I could blend the 2 saws and make a 73.8cc monster.


What are your thoughts on the 800. Del the guy that ported my 590 has talked about wanting to grind on an 800. I may give him the opportunity if the tree service keeps dropping stuff like this off.
590 looks like a toy sitting on that oak log.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> What are your thoughts on the 800. Del the guy that ported my 590 has talked about wanting to grind on an 800. I may give him the opportunity if the tree service keeps dropping stuff like this off.View attachment 617459
> 590 looks like a toy sitting on that oak log.



They are nice, But heavy for the cc. I believe they are a very tough durable saw. Will gain nice from porting. But don't think I would buy a new one. 

I think this hybrid is the way to go.


----------



## James Miller

Red97 said:


> They are nice, But heavy for the cc. I believe they are a very tough durable saw. Will gain nice from porting. But don't think I would buy a new one.
> 
> I think this hybrid is the way to go.


How much time is on that saw? 70-80 cc is my next purchase most likely a 79xx dolmar but I like how you took your own path on this one. The 800 was just a thought because del talked about playing with one.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> How much time is on that saw? 70-80 cc is my next purchase most likely a 79xx dolmar but I like how you took your own path on this one. The 800 was just a thought because del talked about playing with one.


About 12 cuts and 30 min idling. Not even a full tank.

I love the echo saws but I think a ported 7900 would beat a ported 800. And be a bit lighter too. 

Now If you could pick up a cheap 800/8000 It would be worthwhile.


----------



## James Miller

Red97 said:


> About 12 cuts and 30 min idling. Not even a full tank.
> 
> I love the echo saws but I think a ported 7900 would beat a ported 800. And be a bit lighter too.
> 
> Now If you could pick up a cheap 800/8000 It would be worthwhile.


The 7900 would probly stay stockish. Just need something to pull a 28-32" bar on rare occasions. You build some serious Echo's your 490s are downright mean little saws.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> The 7900 would probly stay stockish. Just need something to pull a 28-32" bar on rare occasions. You build some serious Echo's your 490s are downright mean little saws.



80cc would handle that without porting.

Thank you, try to give the underdog a fighting chance lol


----------



## Red97

Found some big ash, had a friend try the hybrid today. Pulled a lot better than I was expecting given the port timing. Think it still has a good bit left in it.



His 590 I ported 24"bar with a fresh chain.


----------



## James Miller

Red97 said:


> Found some big ash, had a friend try the hybrid today. Pulled a lot better than I was expecting given the port timing. Think it still has a good bit left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> His 590 I ported 24"bar with a fresh chain.


Do the 620 carb and coil make difference on a ported 590? My ported said he thinks it would pick up some more with those parts.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> Do the 620 carb and coil make difference on a ported 590? My ported said he thinks it would pick up some more with those parts.



For the 180$ investment... probably not.

The 620 coil is unlimited and has 8* more advance than the 590/600. The 620 carb still has the bypass nozzle so it won't lean out fully. The bore difference in the carb is not huge.

Me, swap out the bypass nozzle in the carb, advance timing a bit. And let it bounce off the limiter. 5$ in parts, file the key and same performance vs 180$ for a coil and carb.


----------



## Red97

Swapped in unlimited coil, and larger 620 carb. Seemed to pick up a bit.


----------



## misfitecho

That was a very long 108 pages... but I’ve made it. I have a 620pw about 8 tanks through. Already MM, air cleaner block and limiter caps done as per the flow bench testing. If I can find some time and my dremel kit I’ll stop it down, delete the base gasket clean up any flow restrictions and maybe widen the exhaust a tad. Don’t know if I’ll fully port it however unless someone has some numbers for me.


----------



## Beck-45

Hey guys. If you want videos I’ll be up north on the 4th of July cutting up some trees near my camper. CS-620p, cs-501p and a cs-303t. Use them all for tree work. I’ll post some vids. The 620 is new 2016 model stock. Love the idea of a MM on it. Thinking of a port job on my 501p thou.


----------



## Scooter101

Beck-45 said:


> Hey guys. If you want videos I’ll be up north on the 4th of July cutting up some trees near my camper. CS-620p, cs-501p and a cs-303t. Use them all for tree work. I’ll post some vids. The 620 is new 2016 model stock. Love the idea of a MM on it. Thinking of a port job on my 501p thou.


Would love to see the videos of the 620pw when you get a chance.


----------



## James Miller

We like vids. Don't mind the chain that needs touched up and fat fire wood tune.


----------



## Beck-45

I’ll make sure I get some posted scooter


----------



## Red97




----------



## Beck-45

Scooter101 said:


> Would love to see the videos of the 620pw when you get a chance.


----------



## Beck-45

Ok not sure how to post videos on here. How


----------



## James Miller

Upload to YouTube and share the link. That's the easiest way


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> Upload to YouTube and share the link. That's the easiest way


Another account now. Sheesh. I guess I’ll have too


----------



## Beck-45

I hope this works


----------



## Beck-45

On another topic. Picked up this stihl 026 for $140 bucks. In good shape. Everything original. Gonna clean it up, put a 260 filter setup and cover and new gas vent and yeah. My favorite stihl saw


----------



## James Miller

Be careful get the bar tip into the log behind the one your cutting. I might have some videos of the ported 590 tomorrow. Got some big stuff to clean up at a local home builders new property.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> Be careful get the bar tip into the log behind the one your cutting. I might have some videos of the ported 590 tomorrow. Got some big stuff to clean up at a local home builders new property.View attachment 667364
> View attachment 667365


Yeah I forgot to video myself on a fallen oak I did so I took some at the end. Dangerous I am lol. Thanks miller for the reminder bro


----------



## Klikmaus

Just read through about half this thread, very interesting and exciting info on the CS 590 for sure!
I bought mine new two years ago, had a horrid experience with my "dealer" I purchased it through--- Sratin's Powersports sports in Greenville TX. First.... When I bought the saw, they were unable to get the saw to start. I trusted my instincts and purchased it anyways, spent an hour at home fiddling with it before it would kick off. Turns out, the air box was set to winter and I bought it in the heat of Texas July. I got screwed on the five year warranty, the sales agent registered me as commercial (I didn't find this out until last month), really don't know if I have any hope of getting that straightened out. Not that it matters I guess, I've had a knack with fixing two stroke motors since I was in junior high. None the less, Sartins no longer honors any Echo warranties as they no longer carry Echo products.

It's been a good saw until this summer where it has been finicky starting. Sometimes it fires off fine, some days I pull on it till my arm is ready to fall off, to no avail. It has MAYBE ten hours run time, could it be about time to change the plug and tweak the carb? I haven't touched any adjustments since I was under the impression I had a warranty for five years and did not want to do anything to void it. But since the sales agent swindled me out of that... I'm on my own with it.
The air filter is still white as can be, and when it does start it runs like a scalded banshee!
Any thoughts?


----------



## ChuckSteak

Great thread guys. Found a treasure trove of black locust so just got my birthday present. A CS-620s. Was hoping to get it for $520 price the dealer quoted last month. Turns out that Echo has a 15% sale going on. Got it for $457! Fantastic feel and weight compared to comparable (or much more expensive Stihls). Could not justify not getting this saw. Put a tank and half through it tonight on that black locust and am very happy with it. Cuts like butter on everything up to the 3 foot thick horizontal section. (I was getting tired and it had been raining off and on.) Cant wait to cut more tomorrow.


----------



## Beck-45

Hey guys. Back again. Curious. Does the 3/4th wrap handle fit on the standard 620p?


----------



## James Miller

The wrap handle and standard handle for any 590,600,or 620 will fit. Still hoping to find someone that doesn't like the full wrap on there 620 so I can pick it up for my 590.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> The wrap handle and standard handle for any 590,600,or 620 will fit. Still hoping to find someone that doesn't like the full wrap on there 620 so I can pick it up for my 590.


Lol Good luck with that James. Wish AM parts were made for echo so we don’t have to pay a extra testicle for parts. Thanks for responding. I guess I’ll get a wrap handle. I’ll tell you if I hate it and I can send it your way.


----------



## James Miller

Thought I read you could make the cheap 372xp full wraps fit without much work. Not 100% on that though.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> Thought I read you could make the cheap 372xp full wraps fit without much work. Not 100% on that though.


I’ve never heard of that mod before. Theory holds it’s possible if you know welding and measure the screw holding placement. Wonder if it’s simple or over complicated to do that


----------



## BGE541

What’s up Echo fans? Glad to see this thread is still alive and well... I’ll go back and read what’s new but anyone have any new echo projects or R&D?

Thanks!


----------



## James Miller

Ground the restrictive walls out of the air box on my 355t. Made noticeable gains. With the open can muffler I had to look for how echo choked it to pass emissions.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> View attachment 724180
> Ground the restrictive walls out of the air box on my 355t. Made noticeable gains. With the open can muffler I had to look for how echo choked it to pass emissions.


Nice.... my girlfriend is going to get me one for the new tree trimming season for me.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> View attachment 724180
> Ground the restrictive walls out of the air box on my 355t. Made noticeable gains. With the open can muffler I had to look for how echo choked it to pass emissions.


A good muffler mod on those little saws can really make them wake up... good work!


----------



## BGE541

Red97 said:


> Cs600 +14cc displacement.



Red I’m gonna need some specs on that thing!!! Sweet saw.


----------



## Red97

BGE541 said:


> Red I’m gonna need some specs on that thing!!! Sweet saw.



50mm 680 cylinder, 268xp piston


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> The wrap handle and standard handle for any 590,600,or 620 will fit. Still hoping to find someone that doesn't like the full wrap on there 620 so I can pick it up for my 590.


I can get you a wrap if you want.


----------



## James Miller

I'd like to have one but the $100 price tag keeps me from dropping the hammer. There was a burned up 620pw on cl here awhile back for $125. Wish I'd have seen it sooner but it must have sold cause I couldn't get ahold of the guy.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> I can get you a wrap if you want.


If you could find a full wrap handle for the echo dude I’d take one one from you


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> If you could find a full wrap handle for the echo dude I’d take one one from you



I’ll get a price tomorrow. Been swamped with weed eaters and mowers.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> I’ll get a price tomorrow. Been swamped with weed eaters and mowers.


Yeah springs coming so everyone gotta get it ready


----------



## James Miller

I've got a few trimmers that need some carb work. They where free and I might experiment with porting on them. Rather blow up a trimmer then a saw.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> I've got a few trimmers that need some carb work. They where free and I might experiment with porting on them. Rather blow up a trimmer then a saw.



IMHO a muffler mod and retune will get the most out of a small/grass and weed use weed eater... I don’t thing that the powerband is that wide and you don’t really see the big difference... but if you want to go for it!


----------



## BGE541

Alright Echo fans grabbed a new project today?! Anything you want to see done/tried?


----------



## James Miller

What happened to it. Looks like it lead a tuff life.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> What happened to it. Looks like it lead a tuff life.



Got hot and lots the piston then sat in a box for a few cough years cough... but it’s cleaned up good so far new piston and some grinding sans base gasket should be good to go. 

Anyone have a muffler for sale?


----------



## James Miller

My echo dealer just closed and cleaned out the shop. Was a burned up 590 in there but gone.
I did rescue this though.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> My echo dealer just closed and cleaned out the shop. Was a burned up 590 in there but gone.
> I did rescue this though.View attachment 725215


Wow never even seen one before what’s the specs? Get it running?


----------



## James Miller

I was gonna say BG delete raise exhaust twice the thickness of bg and widen both and see what it does.


----------



## James Miller

110cc old school torque monster. Another member said they were originally ment to pull 42" 404 in eastern hard woods.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> 110cc old school torque monster. Another member said they were originally ment to pull 42" 404 in eastern hard woods.



That’s awesome yeah going to make it a good firewood saw and maybe let it go to someone on this forum...


----------



## BGE541

Alright a little 120grit and 00 wool and I’d say we are in business!


----------



## James Miller

Plug the decomp to gain a little more compression. It's not needed IMO. Squish on my saw was .014 Del took .006 off the edge of the piston and said run it. Still only use the decomp on first cold start.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> Plug the decomp to gain a little more compression. It's not needed IMO. Squish on my saw was .014 Del took .006 off the edge of the piston and said run it. Still only use the decomp on first cold start.



I’m not a fan of decomps unless they are NEEDED... just another thing to leak air. 

Photos in a minute.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> Plug the decomp to gain a little more compression. It's not needed IMO. Squish on my saw was .014 Del took .006 off the edge of the piston and said run it. Still only use the decomp on first cold start.



I’m not a fan of decomps unless they are NEEDED... just another thing to leak air. 


Removed one of the washers on the plug and got it seated nice and tight hope with the new piston it’s around .015 squish if not we will cut it.


----------



## James Miller

My saw wouldn't touch standard sauder with the base gasket deleted. The stock squish should have it own area code.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> My saw wouldn't touch standard sauder with the base gasket deleted. The stock squish should have it own area code.



Wow that wild... most Echo base gaskets I’ve seen are .015 to .022 think but thats just from the ones I’ve seen. May try some different numbers on this one.


----------



## BGE541

Ok some updated got the saw completely stripped and cleaned, found TDC and when I get a ring going to map out the cyl.


----------



## BGE541

Random photos...


----------



## BGE541

@Big Block


----------



## James Miller

Dont know if big block is around anymore.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> Dont know if big block is around anymore.


Lost his number when I got a new phone hoping he was...


----------



## BGE541

Gonna go cut some wood!


----------



## James Miller

Did a little of that today. Yellow wood is good wood.


----------



## BGE541

Did most of the cutting with the 600... need to grind some serious chains now that Oak was tough stuff!


----------



## James Miller

Got a little more 590 action when I got home from the mulberry haul. Big apple in the back yard. Got the 7910 ready just in case but wasn't needed.


----------



## BGE541

Ok new piston on, no base gasket sitting at .034” squish. 

116 ext
132 Tran
78 int

Gonna take off .016” and see where that lands in numbers wise.


----------



## James Miller

Told you the squish would be wide even with the gasket out. Joe @Red97 might be willing to help you with numbers to shoot for.


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> Told you the squish would be wide even with the gasket out. Joe @Red97 might be willing to help you with numbers to shoot for.


PMd him a week ago no reply yet don’t know how active he is on here anymore...


----------



## BGE541

Getting the base cut hoping to end up at .018”


----------



## James Miller

Was just looking back threw my PMs with deaves and he took .020 off mine and ended up at .014. So .016 should get you close to what you want. No squish band mods on mine.


----------



## BGE541

Progressions of the muffler mod awaiting cyl to come back.


----------



## BGE541

TTT


----------



## James Miller

A little ported 590 love. The 355t isn't stock either. Standing dead locust score. 
Must have been standing there a long time. That's the middle of the trunk


----------



## James Miller

What numbers did you come up with for the one you were working on?


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> What numbers did you come up with for the one you were working on?


Got the base cut by Rattler and is it sitting in pieces ready to port. I haven’t made up my mind yet or had time to mess with it but I’ll update when I do. Did get a full wrap on the 600P and it’s cutting like a champ!


----------



## BGE541

Good old 600P (muffler mod and tune/CS620 wrap and 20” bar) and the new dual port for the 590 in the works... should breathe well!


----------



## James Miller

Some day I'll drop the coin for the full wrap for the 590. 

Is that an aluminum rod sticking up in the 590 muff pic?


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> Some day I'll drop the coin for the full wrap for the 590.
> 
> Is that an aluminum rod sticking up in the 590 muff pic?



Fire extinguisher hose and a propane heating element in the back... neither are attached to the muffler lmao


----------



## Beck-45

Hey so I cracked my rear handle vibe mount on my 620p. So I was going about taking it off and the damn handle is not coming off the case. How does this thing come off to replace it. I went and bout the full wrap for the saw too. Figured might as well.


----------



## BGE541

Yo


Beck-45 said:


> Hey so I cracked my rear handle vibe mount on my 620p. So I was going about taking it off and the damn handle is not coming off the case. How does this thing come off to replace it. I went and bout the full wrap for the saw too. Figured might as well.


u have to take all (6 I believe) t27s off and their is a keeper torx on the left side you have to take off or you’ll never get it apart


----------



## HomeSteed

I know this thread is very old, and this is also my first post. 
So I'll go ahead and introduce myself too... 
Name's David, I'm in MID(dle of nowhere) MO and own a Construction Co. I have a beautiful wife, and 7 year old daughter, we live in a wood heated earth contact on 15 acres of wooded heaven. Have 2 wood heated shops I enjoy being in when I can. Enjoy woodworking, building anything and everything, enjoy building and fireing things that go bang, enjoy small engine tinkering to diesel wrenching. And being out at our farms.. Also enjoy the smell of fuel, cutting wood, whether firewood or clearing, to having some good slabs made up timber from my own property. I cut my pops wood too and work on his little farm. Also very Glad to be here! But enough about me!
I've been a lurker here for quite some time. Social media isn't a regular thing for me. But all of the best tips and tricks on modding my saws have been from reading things here on AS. So I do very much appreciate y'all and your vast knowledge on saws!.... Just sayin'.
Anyway, I've always run stihl because that's what everyone pushes around here. By everyone I mean the 4 actual pro *** dealers within 100 mile radius. (That I know of) no love for Echo unfortunately outside of orcheln's who carry 5 models of smaller saws. And Lauf equipment who is an "echo dealer" and stihl dealer. Want to guess why they have no Echo's anywhere in sight? Anyway, my beloved ms361 was stolen recently, so I've been trying to make due with the old 029 handed down to me like 15 years ago. The oiler on the 029 is failing again, I don't care to replace it again until I have plenty of spare time. I just dislike working on the clamshell saws. And the 029 isn't "cutting it" power wise. So I'm looking into buying a new saw. An old buddy of mine from back in the military and I meet up every year for the beginning of bow season. He has a CS620P and it outcut my 361 pretty badly a few years back. Stock to stock. And feels great! We never ran it against the 361 after I ported it last year but I'm betting they would be pretty close mm'd to ported. I could be wrong. Anyway, I handled that 620p again recently when we got together and decided I want one to replace my thefted 361. I do like the ms362cm but not the price tag! It could very well be the better saw for some....Regardless, the dealers here aren't pro mechanics in my opinion.. They can't even seem to sharpen a chain correctly. So I don't think buying a new computerized stihl and having anyone work on it need be will be beneficial. I do all of my own work. And want to continue that. The 620p or maybe the 620Pw even, seems to be the best bang for the $ with the features and power I am looking for. I'd considered a 590, but I'm really looking for the extra "overbuild" quality that 620 has. Not that it wouldn't be plenty. Just, in my head knowing I will do some work on whatever saw I get eventually, the 620 is worth the extra couple of bills I believe. I have been looking at used saws, but anything I see worth paying for is so over priced, that it ain't worth paying for. It is the wrong time of year to need a good used saw I suppose. I was also looking at dolmar 6100's and 6400's online. Again zero dealer network for those or makita here either. Small network for husqvarna and I do run husky weadeaters. But the saw prices are equivalent to stihl if I'm going to get a good pro saw. I have handled the 620 atleast and gave it a pretty good look over. So I know I enjoy that one for sure. For as much as he has ran that saw, the cylinder and piston are absolutely beautiful. And the internal clutch is also Beautiful! Overall a simple, but great saw it seems. He's had his for several years, and he halfway takes care of it in my opinion. I can't believe he's never had an issue with it once. Anyhow.....I was just curious before I buy online or make a few hundred mile drive, if anyone on here is a dealer? And would be interested in working with me on a new saw? Thought I'd ask anyway. Seems there's been some good sales on echos lately online. But if I can support a trusted individual/small business that stays in touch with people in a community such as this one, that's the route I'd like to take. Or even a recommended online dealer.
Well that's about it for now. Sorry for so much reading material. I'm sure reading a newbs post is what everyone likes to do! 
I do thank y'all for any advice or direction in advance though. Take care! Safe cutting! 
And p.s. I will get an avatar, signature, and start trying to post frequently now that I popped this AS cherry. Posts won't be this long again either.
Thanks again!
-David


----------



## BGE541

HomeSteed said:


> I know this thread is very old, and this is also my first post.
> So I'll go ahead and introduce myself too...
> Name's David, I'm in MID(dle of nowhere) MO and own a Construction Co. I have a beautiful wife, and 7 year old daughter, we live in a wood heated earth contact on 15 acres of wooded heaven. Have 2 wood heated shops I enjoy being in when I can. Enjoy woodworking, building anything and everything, enjoy building and fireing things that go bang, enjoy small engine tinkering to diesel wrenching. And being out at our farms.. Also enjoy the smell of fuel, cutting wood, whether firewood or clearing, to having some good slabs made up timber from my own property. I cut my pops wood too and work on his little farm. Also very Glad to be here! But enough about me!
> I've been a lurker here for quite some time. Social media isn't a regular thing for me. But all of the best tips and tricks on modding my saws have been from reading things here on AS. So I do very much appreciate y'all and your vast knowledge on saws!.... Just sayin'.
> Anyway, I've always run stihl because that's what everyone pushes around here. By everyone I mean the 4 actual pro *** dealers within 100 mile radius. (That I know of) no love for Echo unfortunately outside of orcheln's who carry 5 models of smaller saws. And Lauf equipment who is an "echo dealer" and stihl dealer. Want to guess why they have no Echo's anywhere in sight? Anyway, my beloved ms361 was stolen recently, so I've been trying to make due with the old 029 handed down to me like 15 years ago. The oiler on the 029 is failing again, I don't care to replace it again until I have plenty of spare time. I just dislike working on the clamshell saws. And the 029 isn't "cutting it" power wise. So I'm looking into buying a new saw. An old buddy of mine from back in the military and I meet up every year for the beginning of bow season. He has a CS620P and it outcut my 361 pretty badly a few years back. Stock to stock. And feels great! We never ran it against the 361 after I ported it last year but I'm betting they would be pretty close mm'd to ported. I could be wrong. Anyway, I handled that 620p again recently when we got together and decided I want one to replace my thefted 361. I do like the ms362cm but not the price tag! It could very well be the better saw for some....Regardless, the dealers here aren't pro mechanics in my opinion.. They can't even seem to sharpen a chain correctly. So I don't think buying a new computerized stihl and having anyone work on it need be will be beneficial. I do all of my own work. And want to continue that. The 620p or maybe the 620Pw even, seems to be the best bang for the $ with the features and power I am looking for. I'd considered a 590, but I'm really looking for the extra "overbuild" quality that 620 has. Not that it wouldn't be plenty. Just, in my head knowing I will do some work on whatever saw I get eventually, the 620 is worth the extra couple of bills I believe. I have been looking at used saws, but anything I see worth paying for is so over priced, that it ain't worth paying for. It is the wrong time of year to need a good used saw I suppose. I was also looking at dolmar 6100's and 6400's online. Again zero dealer network for those or makita here either. Small network for husqvarna and I do run husky weadeaters. But the saw prices are equivalent to stihl if I'm going to get a good pro saw. I have handled the 620 atleast and gave it a pretty good look over. So I know I enjoy that one for sure. For as much as he has ran that saw, the cylinder and piston are absolutely beautiful. And the internal clutch is also Beautiful! Overall a simple, but great saw it seems. He's had his for several years, and he halfway takes care of it in my opinion. I can't believe he's never had an issue with it once. Anyhow.....I was just curious before I buy online or make a few hundred mile drive, if anyone on here is a dealer? And would be interested in working with me on a new saw? Thought I'd ask anyway. Seems there's been some good sales on echos lately online. But if I can support a trusted individual/small business that stays in touch with people in a community such as this one, that's the route I'd like to take. Or even a recommended online dealer.
> Well that's about it for now. Sorry for so much reading material. I'm sure reading a newbs post is what everyone likes to do!
> I do thank y'all for any advice or direction in advance though. Take care! Safe cutting!
> And p.s. I will get an avatar, signature, and start trying to post frequently now that I popped this AS cherry. Posts won't be this long again either.
> Thanks again!
> -David



David, 

First off welcome! Some guys here are echo dealers and can help you out... I work at an Echo dealer now and can get one for you also but after shipping it may still be less then MSRP and register it in your name. If you are out of state I believe we do not have to charge tax too. 

I think the 620 is a great way to go if you can afford it. They 590 is also a very reliable saw, like anything do proper maintenance and it will live a long life. I have a CS 600 that’s near 9 years old and cut thousands of oaks and still living a great life! 

Let me know if ou have any questions and welcome!

Reed


----------



## Beck-45

Hey bge541 I got a question. I’m trying to decide for a companion for my cs-303t. I thinking the 355t but I like the cs-271t. Does the 271t compare in power to my current top handle or less. It’s tough choice cause either one will have the power I need but no dealers near me have run either one


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> Hey bge541 I got a question. I’m trying to decide for a companion for my cs-303t. I thinking the 355t but I like the cs-271t. Does the 271t compare in power to my current top handle or less. It’s tough choice cause either one will have the power I need but no dealers near me have run either one



The 271 will be the closest to what you have now due to more built in ignition curve and improved cyl design but the 355 is a animal for a TH and really wakes up after about 8 tanks and a muffler mod does good too. Try one out and if you want more/less you have 3 days to bring it back... if I had to have one it’d be the 355. 

Lemme know what you decide and what you think of them!

Reed


----------



## BGE541

HomeSteed said:


> I know this thread is very old, and this is also my first post.
> So I'll go ahead and introduce myself too...
> Name's David, I'm in MID(dle of nowhere) MO and own a Construction Co. I have a beautiful wife, and 7 year old daughter, we live in a wood heated earth contact on 15 acres of wooded heaven. Have 2 wood heated shops I enjoy being in when I can. Enjoy woodworking, building anything and everything, enjoy building and fireing things that go bang, enjoy small engine tinkering to diesel wrenching. And being out at our farms.. Also enjoy the smell of fuel, cutting wood, whether firewood or clearing, to having some good slabs made up timber from my own property. I cut my pops wood too and work on his little farm. Also very Glad to be here! But enough about me!
> I've been a lurker here for quite some time. Social media isn't a regular thing for me. But all of the best tips and tricks on modding my saws have been from reading things here on AS. So I do very much appreciate y'all and your vast knowledge on saws!.... Just sayin'.
> Anyway, I've always run stihl because that's what everyone pushes around here. By everyone I mean the 4 actual pro *** dealers within 100 mile radius. (That I know of) no love for Echo unfortunately outside of orcheln's who carry 5 models of smaller saws. And Lauf equipment who is an "echo dealer" and stihl dealer. Want to guess why they have no Echo's anywhere in sight? Anyway, my beloved ms361 was stolen recently, so I've been trying to make due with the old 029 handed down to me like 15 years ago. The oiler on the 029 is failing again, I don't care to replace it again until I have plenty of spare time. I just dislike working on the clamshell saws. And the 029 isn't "cutting it" power wise. So I'm looking into buying a new saw. An old buddy of mine from back in the military and I meet up every year for the beginning of bow season. He has a CS620P and it outcut my 361 pretty badly a few years back. Stock to stock. And feels great! We never ran it against the 361 after I ported it last year but I'm betting they would be pretty close mm'd to ported. I could be wrong. Anyway, I handled that 620p again recently when we got together and decided I want one to replace my thefted 361. I do like the ms362cm but not the price tag! It could very well be the better saw for some....Regardless, the dealers here aren't pro mechanics in my opinion.. They can't even seem to sharpen a chain correctly. So I don't think buying a new computerized stihl and having anyone work on it need be will be beneficial. I do all of my own work. And want to continue that. The 620p or maybe the 620Pw even, seems to be the best bang for the $ with the features and power I am looking for. I'd considered a 590, but I'm really looking for the extra "overbuild" quality that 620 has. Not that it wouldn't be plenty. Just, in my head knowing I will do some work on whatever saw I get eventually, the 620 is worth the extra couple of bills I believe. I have been looking at used saws, but anything I see worth paying for is so over priced, that it ain't worth paying for. It is the wrong time of year to need a good used saw I suppose. I was also looking at dolmar 6100's and 6400's online. Again zero dealer network for those or makita here either. Small network for husqvarna and I do run husky weadeaters. But the saw prices are equivalent to stihl if I'm going to get a good pro saw. I have handled the 620 atleast and gave it a pretty good look over. So I know I enjoy that one for sure. For as much as he has ran that saw, the cylinder and piston are absolutely beautiful. And the internal clutch is also Beautiful! Overall a simple, but great saw it seems. He's had his for several years, and he halfway takes care of it in my opinion. I can't believe he's never had an issue with it once. Anyhow.....I was just curious before I buy online or make a few hundred mile drive, if anyone on here is a dealer? And would be interested in working with me on a new saw? Thought I'd ask anyway. Seems there's been some good sales on echos lately online. But if I can support a trusted individual/small business that stays in touch with people in a community such as this one, that's the route I'd like to take. Or even a recommended online dealer.
> Well that's about it for now. Sorry for so much reading material. I'm sure reading a newbs post is what everyone likes to do!
> I do thank y'all for any advice or direction in advance though. Take care! Safe cutting!
> And p.s. I will get an avatar, signature, and start trying to post frequently now that I popped this AS cherry. Posts won't be this long again either.
> Thanks again!
> -David


Or if you want to be unique I can get you a Shindaiwa 600SX (red CS620) they look pretty sharp and cut great! Lemme know if you want a price on saws or parts even if you get it elsewhere we are all here to help.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> The 271 will be the closest to what you have now due to more built in ignition curve and improved cyl design but the 355 is a animal for a TH and really wakes up after about 8 tanks and a muffler mod does good too. Try one out and if you want more/less you have 3 days to bring it back... if I had to have one it’d be the 355.
> 
> Lemme know what you decide and what you think of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Reed



That’s what I was leaning towards but that 271t is a modern design I believe. I checked out the Husqvarna 540xp and stihl 201tc but they are redicously expensive. I’ll let you know on Friday. 15% off one day sale. And order new rear handle for my big 620p. My dumbass busted it taking down a heavy leaning ash tree and rolled the trunk on it. Tough saw. Recommend it to any proffesional tree worker over Husqvarna 562xp


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> That’s what I was leaning towards but that 271t is a modern design I believe. I checked out the Husqvarna 540xp and stihl 201tc but they are redicously expensive. I’ll let you know on Friday. 15% off one day sale. And order new rear handle for my big 620p. My dumbass busted it taking down a heavy leaning ash tree and rolled the trunk on it. Tough saw. Recommend it to any proffesional tree worker over Husqvarna 562xp



Yeah man that 271 is a great middle ground for THs... the 15% is always good just find a place that will back the warranty all should but make sure you are cleaning air filter/fuel filters too I’ve seen a few items abused lately and people this echo will cover it... nope. Can’t blame Echo either. Those 620s are nice I love that family saw such a wide power band and sound great muffler modded.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> Yeah man that 271 is a great middle ground for THs... the 15% is always good just find a place that will back the warranty all should but make sure you are cleaning air filter/fuel filters too I’ve seen a few items abused lately and people this echo will cover it... nope. Can’t blame Echo either. Those 620s are nice I love that family saw such a wide power band and sound great muffler modded.


I’m so impressed with echos x series chainsaws I haven’t wanted to buy any other brand for my midrange and top end saw choice. Now if they brought in a 70cc saw that’s like the 620 I’d be all over it


----------



## HomeSteed

BGE541 said:


> David,
> 
> First off welcome! Some guys here are echo dealers and can help you out... I work at an Echo dealer now and can get one for you also but after shipping it may still be less then MSRP and register it in your name. If you are out of state I believe we do not have to charge tax too.
> 
> I think the 620 is a great way to go if you can afford it. They 590 is also a very reliable saw, like anything do proper maintenance and it will live a long life. I have a CS 600 that’s near 9 years old and cut thousands of oaks and still living a great life!
> 
> Let me know if ou have any questions and welcome!
> 
> Reed



Thank you for the welcome kind sir! Much appreciated! 
I sent f150 a message this afternoon. I knew for sure he was/is an echo and Dolmar dealer. People seem to think awfully high of the man. And he's carrying 2 very awesome brands, so that was kind of my first step. Not sure if he's still in the business or not. Like I said, I've been a lurker for a while, but I don't keep up with anyone's day ins/outs. Not having any actual dealers here, I knew I would want to build a buyer/seller relationship with someone who is active here at AS with great information, and knowledge of what these different saws can do and have to offer. And at least I would have a communication route in the event I had a question.. I hate to cut into anyone's work and/or free time. But I am ready to buy. For the most part. Unless one of you knowledgeable folks say, "hey here's a better saw, and deal." I would buy a cs590 in a heartbeat best saw for the price period is what I am seeing. But I've had my heart set on the 620pw or 620p for a little while now. I think it's worth the price difference. I haven't played with a PW model. But I sure hate to regret not getting the wrap. I've managed this long without, but they seem like a worthwhile upgrade. Would like a 24 inch bar. I think? Based on the powerhead weight. Probably run a tsumura reduced for anything longer. Unless anyone has a different suggestion? My 361 ran a 25 90% of the time and it was a bit nose heavy. Not horrible. I'm really not familiar with echo/oregon stuff. I suppose I will be soon. By all means BGE541, I would love to get some prices from you pros here. 620p and pw both for gets and shiggles. I think they're within 50 bucks so it seems a no brainer. If it's not too much hassle for you. I sure appreciate ya! My zip is 65074. Good ol' Missouri. I can give you any other info you need, just let me know and I'll send it in conversation. Thanks Reed!


----------



## HomeSteed

BGE541 said:


> Or if you want to be unique I can get you a Shindaiwa 600SX (red CS620) they look pretty sharp and cut great! Lemme know if you want a price on saws or parts even if you get it elsewhere we are all here to help.


awesome! I have been looking at them too. Red is my favorite color. The orange just fits *** in my opinion. Maybe I'm just so used to stihl and husq. Maybe I associate orange with being in the woods. Hell who knows. Haa! I like them all. A bogo sale sounds great at the moment
I'm not opposed to a shini either. They don't have a wrap model though in the u.s. correct?

Thanks for all the help once again! Very awesome to stick your neck out for a newb!


----------



## BGE541

HomeSteed said:


> awesome! I have been looking at them too. Red is my favorite color. The orange just fits *** in my opinion. Maybe I'm just so used to stihl and husq. Maybe I associate orange with being in the woods. Hell who knows. Haa! I like them all. A bogo sale sounds great at the moment
> I'm not opposed to a shini either. They don't have a wrap model though in the u.s. correct?
> 
> Thanks for all the help once again! Very awesome to stick your neck out for a newb!


No wrap in the US but if you want one I can get you a PW wrap and throw it on. No worries there I’ll get you prices on Friday if that works for you!


----------



## HomeSteed

BGE541 said:


> No wrap in the US but if you want one I can get you a PW wrap and throw it on. No worries there I’ll get you prices on Friday if that works for you!



You're the man Reed! Absolutely appreciate it! Friday is great. Any day/time buddy, don't go leaps and bounds out of your way. I don't want to be of inconvenience. But I will be looking forward to hearing from you! A shinny with the 620pw wrap would be a one of a kind in my neck of the woods for sure. Makes it a very intriguing option now. 

I'll go ahead and send you a message. So you'll have other means of getting ahold of me. Might be more convenient? However you want to go about it is fine with me. I just very much appreciate what you're doing.

Thanks again! Have a good one!


----------



## rattler362

Hi Reed i like the look of that 600sx sharp saw


----------



## BGE541

rattler362 said:


> Hi Reed i like the look of that 600sx sharp saw



We will get you one bud... Happy birthday!


----------



## rattler362

BGE541 said:


> We will get you one bud... Happy birthday!


Thank you brother


----------



## BGE541

Thanks to Mike I got the cyl cut and found TDC and zerod the wheel now just need to get some numbers marked off and grind away!


----------



## BGE541

Squish is at .00185


----------



## HomeSteed

BGE541 said:


> Squish is at .00185


Holy Jeebus! How's she running Reed?


----------



## BGE541

Typo .0185” hahaha still not together been busy need to get the cyl laid out.


----------



## BGE541

Ok some progress with the base cut the intake fell right in the 80s, transfers were spot on and raised the intake a whole lot... any guesses on exhaust number? Closest gets the porting numbers I used...

Cleaned it all up with brake clean and slapped some Dirko on it and letting it sit over night.

Enjoy!


----------



## BGE541

Welp the night came and went, got some time in the garage and got it all thrown together, I’ll fire it up tomorrow and see if I remembered how it all went!!!

Not bad for the cost of a piston and some cleaning... think she will run well too.


----------



## BGE541

Ok she is back together and has a few heat cycles under her belt... looking forward to trying it in some wood!


----------



## Lovesaws

Hey guys first post here trying to figure all this out I have been reading info from this site for a long time I but never posted took long time to read through this thread but awesome info in here I just traded a ms391 in on a echo 620p I haven’t got it yet should pick it up Friday been nervous about doing it but after reading through this the last week has made me feel better just hard to switch brands after it being born and bread into you Stihl or nothin but the new Stihl saws my opinion are junk so had to do something my 391 ran good but couldn’t wet a bar to save it’s life no matter the setting on the Oiler just wondering how good a 620p will oil a 24” bar that’s mostly what I need but will prob get a 27” for it in near future to seems like all the oak round here I get into is least 30” at the butt or up to 40+ thanks for the thread guys been a waterfall of info on these saws that just don’t have near the talk about as the other two orange colors


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Hey guys first post here trying to figure all this out I have been reading info from this site for a long time I but never posted took long time to read through this thread but awesome info in here I just traded a ms391 in on a echo 620p I haven’t got it yet should pick it up Friday been nervous about doing it but after reading through this the last week has made me feel better just hard to switch brands after it being born and bread into you Stihl or nothin but the new Stihl saws my opinion are junk so had to do something my 391 ran good but couldn’t wet a bar to save it’s life no matter the setting on the Oiler just wondering how good a 620p will oil a 24” bar that’s mostly what I need but will prob get a 27” for it in near future to seems like all the oak round here I get into is least 30” at the butt or up to 40+ thanks for the thread guys been a waterfall of info on these saws that just don’t have near the talk about as the other two orange colors



Welcome, the 600/620 will oil a 24” and 27” bar just fine. I ran one through 5 gal on mix straight and no issues. Did you do the trade at a dealer? That’s a great swap, you’ll love the 620, they do great with even a simple muffler mod and retune. I used them a lot in Oregon and Washington for large Cedar, Oaks and Pines and all did great. 

Welcome and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BGE541

Some Echo muffler mods


----------



## BGE541

A 590 and 600; 

590 got a new piston and porting, 600 got a 620 P/C and ported.


----------



## Lovesaws

Merry Christmas to all here. Yea I traded at a dealer and put the boot on layaway should pick it up Friday I was originally going to a husky 372 but the same dealer didn’t have any more they sold last one they had and he had a lot of good to say about the echo and my papaw has used echo weedeaters and blowers since they started making them so I figured id give there saws a chance there rugged old style tough build is what really made my mind up I’ll prob MM after break in how many tanks to break them in usually?? Oh and the price you can’t beat they gave me fair price for my 391 and took 25$ off sticker price on the echo


----------



## Lovesaws

Awesome info in the mods here to thanks for all the info


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Awesome info in the mods here to thanks for all the info



Mine have taken 6-8 tanks to break in. I always recommend running 40:1 with Red Armor oil, it’s good stuff. Build a good relationship with your dealer and they will help you out if you ever need any warranty work. If you ever need parts or a fully welded muffler mod let me know I’d be happy to help you out.


----------



## Lovesaws

Thanks buddy I appreciate it I’m excited about gettin it like I said I loved Stihl I have a 026 iv done some work on my self. I wouldn’t take nothin for it. But there new stuff sucks especially for the price I work for local highway dept and that’s all we have is Stihl I just got we’re I hated running one there oilers just run the bar dry all the time I could care less bout winning every race but I don’t wanna stretch a chain to the end before the cutters are wore down from sharpening that gets old


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Thanks buddy I appreciate it I’m excited about gettin it like I said I loved Stihl I have a 026 iv done some work on my self. I wouldn’t take nothin for it. But there new stuff sucks especially for the price I work for local highway dept and that’s all we have is Stihl I just got we’re I hated running one there oilers just run the bar dry all the time I could care less bout winning every race but I don’t wanna stretch a chain to the end before the cutters are wore down from sharpening that gets old



You shouldn’t have any issues make sure they register it for you and tell them it is for residential use, don’t mention your job as they may assume it’s for commercial use FYI.


----------



## Lovesaws

Alright I will no it’s my personal saws wouldn’t take it to work for sure them goons can’t even sharpen a saw lol thanks for the help buddy


----------



## Lovesaws

I use my saws for fire wood and I take on a few tree jobs a year for extra cash my work has there own saws maybe I can convince them to go to echo !!!!!!


----------



## Lovesaws

Oh also will it void warranty if I pull the carb limiters??


----------



## hoskvarna

Lovesaws said:


> Hey guys first post here trying to figure all this out I have been reading info from this site for a long time I but never posted took long time to read through this thread but awesome info in here I just traded a ms391 in on a echo 620p I haven’t got it yet should pick it up Friday been nervous about doing it but after reading through this the last week has made me feel better just hard to switch brands after it being born and bread into you Stihl or nothin but the new Stihl saws my opinion are junk so had to do something my 391 ran good but couldn’t wet a bar to save it’s life no matter the setting on the Oiler just wondering how good a 620p will oil a 24” bar that’s mostly what I need but will prob get a 27” for it in near future to seems like all the oak round here I get into is least 30” at the butt or up to 40+ thanks for the thread guys been a waterfall of info on these saws that just don’t have near the talk about as the other two orange colors



You won’t regret it [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Oh also will it void warranty if I pull the carb limiters??


Yes, but talk to your dealer and see how they feel about it, or after stock break in they usually end up rich enough for a mild muffler mod. 

Or buy an OEM muffler and have it to swap out.


----------



## hoskvarna

Had a ported 600p 
Would still have it but someone wanted to trade me a Dolmar 7910 after he ran it. 



Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## Lovesaws

Thanks guys I’m sure I will it don’t take much to beat that Stihl I had I know I love all the mag on the echo as far as Dolmar I know absolutely jack about them I don’t thank there is even a dealer close to me that Carry’s them all we have is echo husky and Stihl the Stihl c/s is a joke here tho they could care less wether you buy anything or Not I’m not real worried about the warranty I work on all my stuff anyways I already use the red armor in all my 2stroke that stuff is the best around imo


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Thanks guys I’m sure I will it don’t take much to beat that Stihl I had I know I love all the mag on the echo as far as Dolmar I know absolutely jack about them I don’t thank there is even a dealer close to me that Carry’s them all we have is echo husky and Stihl the Stihl c/s is a joke here tho they could care less wether you buy anything or Not I’m not real worried about the warranty I work on all my stuff anyways I already use the red armor in all my 2stroke that stuff is the best around imo



I really like the RA oil, I also work for a large Exho dealer if you ever need anything.


----------



## Lovesaws

Awesome thanks buddy do you know where I can get Adapters pretty easy to run Stihl bars and chains on it I have a Brandnew 24” for a Stihl I’d like to keep for a back up for the echo I thank I remember it being in this thread just can’t remember where at


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Awesome thanks buddy do you know where I can get Adapters pretty easy to run Stihl bars and chains on it I have a Brandnew 24” for a Stihl I’d like to keep for a back up for the echo I thank I remember it being in this thread just can’t remember where at


@fordf150 has them I believe


----------



## Lovesaws

Alright thanks again buddy


----------



## hoskvarna

Lovesaws said:


> Awesome thanks buddy do you know where I can get Adapters pretty easy to run Stihl bars and chains on it I have a Brandnew 24” for a Stihl I’d like to keep for a back up for the echo I thank I remember it being in this thread just can’t remember where at



@Homelite 
410 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## Lovesaws

Update I picked the 620 up Friday. Got into some big red oak yesterday day and used it a little bit to day on a land clearing job I’m doin to cut down a few good size wild cherrys that I couldn’t rip down with the mini ex and so far I couldn’t be happier with a saw it absolutely kills that 391 Stihl I had and it’s not even broke in yet echo nailed this one I do believe the only thing I don’t care for is the odd link chains and stuff but oh well I’d rather have a saw that’s just fun to run thanks guys for all the info In this thread


----------



## hoskvarna

Telled ya you wouldn’t regret it [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## Lovesaws

No man I love the low end power I could care less bout chain speed and that iv always loved the old school grunt and it seems to have plenty iv got almost three tanks threw it I pulled the plug this evening while I was blowin the dust out cleanin the bar grove etc etc and it’s runnin a gray color I usually like them a nice tan/rust color you all think I should Richin it up a little or wait till it’s broke in to see how it is it seems to sound right in the cut


----------



## BB Sig

I like mine a little rich when breaking in. The fuel gives the oil...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beck-45

Lovesaws said:


> Update I picked the 620 up Friday. Got into some big red oak yesterday day and used it a little bit to day on a land clearing job I’m doin to cut down a few good size wild cherrys that I couldn’t rip down with the mini ex and so far I couldn’t be happier with a saw it absolutely kills that 391 Stihl I had and it’s not even broke in yet echo nailed this one I do believe the only thing I don’t care for is the odd link chains and stuff but oh well I’d rather have a saw that’s just fun to run thanks guys for all the info In this thread


Just wait till the saw gets broken in. 24 in bar and full comp it’ll cut thru a 4 ft maple trunk like it’s nothing


----------



## Lovesaws

Beck-45 said:


> Just wait till the saw gets broken in. 24 in bar and full comp it’ll cut thru a 4 ft maple trunk like it’s nothing


I don’t doubt that a bit it already rips pretty good the more I use it the more like it wish I’d got one bout three years ago when I got that Stihl it was never nothing but junk with the poker wide open it still ran dry on 24” bar I drilled the oil hole in the bar and everything I could do but still ran dry and not near the power this echo has


----------



## Beck-45

Lovesaws said:


> I don’t doubt that a bit it already rips pretty good the more I use it the more like it wish I’d got one bout three years ago when I got that Stihl it was never nothing but junk with the poker wide open it still ran dry on 24” bar I drilled the oil hole in the bar and everything I could do but still ran dry and not near the power this echo has


Those are stihls farm and ranch saws. I just got a stihl 034av early version with the front tensioner and adjustable Oiler. Fun as hell but for professional use the echo does it job. If you need a mid range saw in 50cc get the echo cs-501p. Loads of power, torque and will be even with the husqvarna 550xp.


----------



## Lovesaws

Beck-45 said:


> Those are stihls farm and ranch saws. I just got a stihl 034av early version with the front tensioner and adjustable Oiler. Fun as hell but for professional use the echo does it job. If you need a mid range saw in 50cc get the echo cs-501p. Loads of power, torque and will be even with the husqvarna 550xp.


I got a old 026 Stihl that I mmd and cleaned the intake and exhaust up on the cylinder that I run for my small stuff I love that thing it’s unreal to be 48cc saw but honestly I wouldn’t mind running the echo for everything I know on paper it’s “heavier “ but I swear using it it doesn’t seem like it it balances awesome to me with a 24” bar


----------



## Beck-45

Lovesaws said:


> I got a old 026 Stihl that I mmd and cleaned the intake and exhaust up on the cylinder that I run for my small stuff I love that thing it’s unreal to be 48cc saw but honestly I wouldn’t mind running the echo for everything I know on paper it’s “heavier “ but I swear using it it doesn’t seem like it it balances awesome to me with a 24” bar


The 620p is noticeably heavier but if you got the strength to run one it’ll barely be noticed. Nice stihl of yours. Got me one of the stihl 026 I had to rebuild the top end and replace all rubber. Converted to the ms 260 pro in features and cylinder. Those saws are screamers but I’ve noticed not as much torque as the echo 501p saw. Still like both.


----------



## Lovesaws

Beck-45 said:


> The 620p is noticeably heavier but if you got the strength to run one it’ll barely be noticed. Nice stihl of yours. Got me one of the stihl 026 I had to rebuild the top end and replace all rubber. Converted to the ms 260 pro in features and cylinder. Those saws are screamers but I’ve noticed not as much torque as the echo 501p saw. Still like both.


Can’t say nothin on the 501p never ran one my 026 is still original top end I have read a little on the 260 conversion never really looked into it but they will bog a little of you knock you drags a little to low especially I try not to get to carried away when filing that saw if it’s cuttin smooth they will flat move through some wood

on another note what bar oil y’all runnin in the echos the oil I have ran for years I thank has changed i picked a new jug up and it’s not what it was the label and all has changed


----------



## Beck-45

Lovesaws said:


> Can’t say nothin on the 501p never ran one my 026 is still original top end I have read a little on the 260 conversion never really looked into it but they will bog a little of you knock you drags a little to low especially I try not to get to carried away when filing that saw if it’s cuttin smooth they will flat move through some wood
> 
> on another note what bar oil y’all runnin in the echos the oil I have ran for years I thank has changed i picked a new jug up and it’s not what it was the label and all has changed


Mensrds fvp bar oil or echo branded bar oil works good all season long. In really cold weather I mix some kerosene with it to thin it out more. I just bought the redbarn.net top end kit for my stihl 026. Works fine. Didn’t need to clean up the ports.


----------



## fordf150

Lovesaws said:


> Update I picked the 620 up Friday. Got into some big red oak yesterday day and used it a little bit to day on a land clearing job I’m doin to cut down a few good size wild cherrys that I couldn’t rip down with the mini ex and so far I couldn’t be happier with a saw it absolutely kills that 391 Stihl I had and it’s not even broke in yet echo nailed this one *I do believe the only thing I don’t care for is the odd link chains* and stuff but oh well I’d rather have a saw that’s just fun to run thanks guys for all the info In this thread



we have that problem solved on 20" bars. Tsumura makes a 20" 72DL bar in the correct bar mount. and @Homelite410 makes bar adapters to let you run stihl mount bars on them. 

https://shop.performanceoutdoorequi...browse=-122019&shopBy=-40399&catalogId=-16758


----------



## James Miller

Decided to try my hand at square filing 590 seemed like the right choice. Need to adjust the rakers. 
Might need to look into those homelite410 adaptors so I can run stihl bars on everything.


----------



## Lovesaws

James Miller said:


> Decided to try my hand at square filing 590 seemed like the right choice. Need to adjust the rakers.
> Might need to look into those homelite410 adaptors so I can run stihl bars on everything.




that’s freakin awesome I’d love to learn to square file where did you get you files and what chain did you start with ect ect I’m a hand file Kida guy anyways just nobody around here does the square grind


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> that’s freakin awesome I’d love to learn to square file where did you get you files and what chain did you start with ect ect I’m a hand file Kida guy anyways just nobody around here does the square grind



I got my file off the internet it's a save edge. My next order will be bacho. Much cheaper and same quality. I read both the how to square file threads on O P E and Firewood Hoarders from beginning to end and ask a few questions then just put file to chain and hoped for the best.

My angles are to aggressive for firewood duty. Going to change that next time.


----------



## Lovesaws

Does it take a certain size file like the round files for 3/8 chain and so on or is it one file for all??


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> Does it take a certain size file like the round files for 3/8 chain and so on or is it one file for all??


One file fits all. I haven't tried anything smaller then 3/8 but theres plenty of pictures of 325 and even some 3/8lp in the threads I mentioned. Haven't found any real good square filing threads on this forum.


----------



## Lovesaws

Awesome thanks buddy


----------



## BGE541

Good to see some Echo action... here some projects starting a hybrid but just had a baby boy so saws can wait.


----------



## holeycow




----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> Good to see some Echo action... here some projects starting a hybrid but just had a baby boy so saws can wait.


Congrats buddy I have three little ones my self two boys 7 and 3 they love everything I do lol that’s awesome buddy


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> Good to see some Echo action... here some projects starting a hybrid but just had a baby boy so saws can wait.



Congrates on the little one. They get big fast. Is that a 590/680 hybride?
.


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Congrats buddy I have three little ones my self two boys 7 and 3 they love everything I do lol that’s awesome buddy



Ha thank you, he went to the garage and helped me lay out some cylinders


----------



## BGE541

James Miller said:


> View attachment 785108
> Congrates on the little one. They get big fast. Is that a 590/680 hybride?
> .



No trying a 590/044 (12mm) hybrid.


----------



## hoskvarna

BGE541 said:


> No trying a 590/044 (12mm) hybrid.



Why’s would ya wanna mix that 
Lol [emoji3061][emoji6][emoji15]


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## BGE541

hoskvarna said:


> Why’s would ya wanna mix that
> Lol [emoji3061][emoji6][emoji15]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills



Well sometimes ya just got to mess around!


----------



## BGE541

Some muffler work I’ve been busy with lately... booking now if you need work deflectors and return shipping included!


----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> No trying a 590/044 (12mm) hybrid.


Sounds interesting I like diff stuff like that keep us posted on the build also I’d prob be interested in a dual muff for my 620 if you come up with one


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Sounds interesting I like diff stuff like that keep us posted on the build also I’d prob be interested in a dual muff for my 620 if you come up with one


Like you want a second, modded muffler or a dual port on your current one? Ship that muffler over here we will get it knocked out!


----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> Like you want a second, modded muffler or a dual port on your current one? Ship that muffler over here we will get it knocked out!


I’d like to have a second one for warranty purpose what’s prices look like


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> I’d like to have a second one for warranty purpose what’s prices look like


I’ll look for you tomorrow or Monday, I have a spare around, single or dual ports?


----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> I’ll look for you tomorrow or Monday, I have a spare around, single or dual ports?


Either Or... Even a stock muffler I can mod will do just so I can put stock back on if I have to just tryin to keep warranty lol I’m close to sayin screw it tho but thanks bud have a good one


----------



## BGE541

New toy, some nice little touches to the saw on their new model.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> New toy, some nice little touches to the saw on their new model.


Nice looking saw. I heard a echo cs-7310 is coming this summer. Heard anything bout that new saw


----------



## BGE541

Making a little progress on the hybrid. Big shout out to @JoeH for his help


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> Nice looking saw. I heard a echo cs-7310 is coming this summer. Heard anything bout that new saw


Supposed to be in US in the next 7-9 months, Husky large mount, 75cc range...


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> New toy, some nice little touches to the saw on their new model.


Every time I see a full wrap it gets me one step closer to dropping the $100 or so they want for one.


----------



## BGE541

Little more cyl widening 2mm each side to seal on case.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> Every time I see a full wrap it gets me one step closer to dropping the $100 or so they want for one.


James same here. But I’m so busy running my saw I forget until I’m too lazy at night to get one.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> Supposed to be in US in the next 7-9 months, Husky large mount, 75cc range...


Dude, when that come on the market I’d want to know pricing and how they are!!! Not willing to buy Husqvarna or stihl. Too much for new and used ones suck online.


----------



## James Miller

Beck-45 said:


> James same here. But I’m so busy running my saw I forget until I’m too lazy at night to get one.


I'm just a firewood guy. But if I do have to drop something the ported 590 will get the nod most of the time. You can do the 372xp wrap on the 600 series echos with out much work and there only like $20.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> I'm just a firewood guy. But if I do have to drop something the ported 590 will get the nod most of the time. You can do the 372xp wrap on the 600 series echos with out much work and there only like $20.


Yeah I remember our conversation earlier in this thread. I’ve only read a few times someone has done it. I’m just now laying out my options since then. I’ve bought em a few more saws and now I’m debating if I should get echos new 70cc saw or stihl Ms 462. Love my echos but I like different brands. The makita ea7300 was interesting.


----------



## James Miller

Beck-45 said:


> Yeah I remember our conversation earlier in this thread. I’ve only read a few times someone has done it. I’m just now laying out my options since then. I’ve bought em a few more saws and now I’m debating if I should get echos new 70cc saw or stihl Ms 462. Love my echos but I like different brands. The makita ea7300 was interesting.



If your looking at the 7300 you might as well swing for the 7910. I love mine in the big stuff. 
That said if I could only have one saw it would be a 462 with 20 and 28 inch bars. Only ran one a few times but it's a very strong and light saw.


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> View attachment 789244
> If your looking at the 7300 you might as well swing for the 7910. I love mine in the big stuff.
> That said if I could only have one saw it would be a 462 with 20 and 28 inch bars. Only ran one a few times but it's a very strong and light saw.


I looked at the 462. Light for a 76cc saw. But if echo has a comparable saw I might want to wait and consider. The only reason I never bought any makita saw was no dealer support near me. I can buy them local but acme tools doesn’t do any service so I’m hesitant to pull the trigger. Also, does the 7910 handle 36 in bar easy or am I stretching the limits


----------



## James Miller

Beck-45 said:


> I looked at the 462. Light for a 76cc saw. But if echo has a comparable saw I might want to wait and consider. The only reason I never bought any makita saw was no dealer support near me. I can buy them local but acme tools doesn’t do any service so I’m hesitant to pull the trigger. Also, does the 7910 handle 36 in bar easy or am I stretching the limits


My saw in the pic is wearing 32. I'm sure it would pull a 36 but the oiler is about maxed out keeping up with the 32. If the new echo won't significantly outrun my ported 590 I'm not interested. Will have to see what they put out.


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> Awesome thanks buddy



My Bachos showed up today. 590s been setup for 24" bar work so I'm gona be using my 3700 poulan for my square filing efforts now. I'll post some cutter pics if you'd like.


----------



## BGE541

My other wrap conversion...


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> My other wrap conversion...


Dude I just saw that saw on eBay for sale lol


----------



## Beck-45

James Miller said:


> My saw in the pic is wearing 32. I'm sure it would pull a 36 but the oiler is about maxed out keeping up with the 32. If the new echo won't significantly outrun my ported 590 I'm not interested. Will have to see what they put out.


Good to know James. I’m hopeful the new echo will be better. I’m going to my dealer tomorrow to get my 501p retuned and new filter and rubber installed so I’m asking them about the new model and get a test of that saw in person when the echo rep is visiting this summer. Bge41, that cs-355t is awsome. Starts even in below 0’ weather and just won’t quit. Worth it


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> Good to know James. I’m hopeful the new echo will be better. I’m going to my dealer tomorrow to get my 501p retuned and new filter and rubber installed so I’m asking them about the new model and get a test of that saw in person when the echo rep is visiting this summer. Bge41, that cs-355t is awsome. Starts even in below 0’ weather and just won’t quit. Worth it



Glad you like it! Yeah the 730x should be here in the next 6/7 months and have 25/30% more power then a 620p. Looks like the carb it low in the saw with some HD air filter. 

Yes I posted it a few days ago I really need to make some room but I like it, good saw great numbers and balances well.


----------



## Lovesaws

James Miller said:


> View attachment 789398
> My Bachos showed up today. 590s been setup for 24" bar work so I'm gona be using my 3700 poulan for my square filing efforts now. I'll post some cutter pics if you'd like.


Yea I’d like to see some it always helps having references


----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> Supposed to be in US in the next 7-9 months, Husky large mount, 75cc range...


That’s awesome I haven’t heard anything about that I can’t wait to see one of these


----------



## hiluxxulih

BGE541 said:


> Glad you like it! Yeah the 730x should be here in the next 6/7 months and have 25/30% more power then a 620p. Looks like the carb it low in the saw with some HD air filter.
> 
> Yes I posted it a few days ago I really need to make some room but I like it, good saw great numbers and balances well.



I may have to check out that new echo when they are released .


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> Yea I’d like to see some it always helps having references




^^first attempt: Cut real fast, didn't last long in oak.

^^Same chain same aggressive angles. Just brought all the cutters back to match the shortest one. Might tinker with this one as a play chain. Will never see hard wood again.

^^One I'm working on now. Trying for working angles so I can run it in the woods and have it last a full tank before needing touched up.
DISCLAIMER: I'm just a hack with a double bevel file. I need alot more practice but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## lauren

Been playing with my 620, don't like the air filter set up, what are you guys doing about yours if anything?


----------



## BGE541

lauren said:


> Been playing with my 620, don't like the air filter set up, what are you guys doing about yours if anything?


Just putting high pressure Assm lube at the filter neck to keep fines out... what don’t you like?


----------



## BGE541

You can see why... but this saw (590) has lived its whole life without a filter cleaning and belongs to a tree service company.


----------



## lauren

fines getting in and seems to need cleaning more often that I like, so i took care of it this past week.


----------



## BGE541

lauren said:


> fines getting in and seems to need cleaning more often that I like, so i took care of it this past week.


What was your fix?


----------



## lauren

Max flow don't, think ill have any more issues


----------



## BGE541

Aluminum plate? Disassembled photos? Good idea.


----------



## lauren

If you look close in first pic I had to make a wedge, then a plate for filter.


----------



## BGE541

Getting closer...


----------



## lauren

What intake manifold and carb are you gonna use? looks like a neat project


----------



## BGE541

Lauren inspired me... a little kydex and factory parts modified


----------



## BGE541

lauren said:


> What intake manifold and carb are you gonna use? looks like a neat project


It’s got a 044 intake and clamp that fits the factory tank/intake well, with the added high flow filter above.


----------



## lauren

Looks cool


----------



## BGE541

lauren said:


> Looks cool


Thank you


----------



## lauren

I like when people think out side the box


----------



## Lovesaws

James Miller said:


> View attachment 790015
> View attachment 790016
> ^^first attempt: Cut real fast, didn't last long in oak.View attachment 790017
> View attachment 790021
> ^^Same chain same aggressive angles. Just brought all the cutters back to match the shortest one. Might tinker with this one as a play chain. Will never see hard wood again.View attachment 790025
> View attachment 790027
> ^^One I'm working on now. Trying for working angles so I can run it in the woods and have it last a full tank before needing touched up.
> DISCLAIMER: I'm just a hack with a double bevel file. I need alot more practice but you have to start somewhere.


Looks good I was wondering how it would do in hard wood that’s 90% what I cut I guess skip tooth round file is still the best set up for hardwoods then??


----------



## Lovesaws

lauren said:


> Max flow don't, think ill have any more issues


Would like to see how you did that to I’m not a big fan of the filter set up either


----------



## lauren

Ok Ill take some pics tomorrow some time


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> Looks good I was wondering how it would do in hard wood that’s 90% what I cut I guess skip tooth round file is still the best set up for hardwoods then??


I run round file on my firewood chains. Square is much smoother and will last with the right angles but round filing is easier in the woods for me.


The square does cut nice though.


----------



## Beck-45

hiluxxulih said:


> I may have to check out that new echo when they are released .


I’ve thought about adding a 028 to my stihl line up. I like that old school saw feeling but I won’t use em for work


----------



## lauren

Here you go


----------



## BGE541

Beck-45 said:


> I’ve thought about adding a 028 to my stihl line up. I like that old school saw feeling but I won’t use em for work


Got one for ya if you want!


----------



## Lovesaws

lauren said:


> Here you go


That’s nice set up!


----------



## lauren

Thank you


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> Got one for ya if you want!


Ha ha ha. I’m not ready yet to buy a saw again. Maybe if that new echo saw comes in I’ll order one through you thou. Lol


----------



## BGE541

Ok got her together letting it dry but I’m excited...


----------



## BGE541

First run broke a clutch spring and real loud WO a muffler...


----------



## BGE541

Muffler mod...


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> First run broke a clutch spring and real loud WO a muffler...


we need reinforcements here!


----------



## Lovesaws

Hey guys have y’all found any ways to modify the Oiler on the 620 mine just don’t really sute me it’s better then my 391 was but with the Oiler wide open I’m still gettin chain stretch like crazy and to get a “wet chain” I’m having to piss rev the crap out of it in between cuts iv changed oils and still not any better I mean I know I’m used to old saws that oil like crazy but I just don’t understand iv got 24” bar and there no way it would oil 27 that I can get for it the chain would be stretched all t he way before it was done sharpening and that’s almost what the 24 is now thanks guys in advance


----------



## BGE541

Lovesaws said:


> Hey guys have y’all found any ways to modify the Oiler on the 620 mine just don’t really sute me it’s better then my 391 was but with the Oiler wide open I’m still gettin chain stretch like crazy and to get a “wet chain” I’m having to piss rev the crap out of it in between cuts iv changed oils and still not any better I mean I know I’m used to old saws that oil like crazy but I just don’t understand iv got 24” bar and there no way it would oil 27 that I can get for it the chain would be stretched all t he way before it was done sharpening and that’s almost what the 24 is now thanks guys in advance



Well the oiler is designed to only put out oil when the clutch is engaged so that may explain why you aren’t seeing any inbetween cuts. I’ve run 27s on mine and never had an oil issue... I have an extra I’ll see what I can do to have it put out more.


----------



## RedFir Down

Lovesaws said:


> Hey guys have y’all found any ways to modify the Oiler on the 620 mine just don’t really sute me it’s better then my 391 was but with the Oiler wide open I’m still gettin chain stretch like crazy and to get a “wet chain” I’m having to piss rev the crap out of it in between cuts iv changed oils and still not any better I mean I know I’m used to old saws that oil like crazy but I just don’t understand iv got 24” bar and there no way it would oil 27 that I can get for it the chain would be stretched all t he way before it was done sharpening and that’s almost what the 24 is now thanks guys in advance


590's oil a 24" bar just fine. You shouldn't need to modify the pump.
With the oiler turned up all the way my 590 uses fuel and bar oil tank for tank.

When your saw runs out of fuel how much bar oil is left?
Is your bar grove clean and clear or wood chips?
If you pull the bar and chain off and start the saw and rev it a little does there seem to be a fair amount of oil coming out?


----------



## Lovesaws

RedFir Down said:


> 590's oil a 24" bar just fine. You shouldn't need to modify the pump.
> With the oiler turned up all the way my 590 uses fuel and bar oil tank for tank.
> 
> When your saw runs out of fuel how much bar oil is left?
> Is your bar grove clean and clear or wood chips?
> If you pull the bar and chain off and start the saw and rev it a little does there seem to be a fair amount of oil coming out?


Yea I clean my saws after every use tear down clean bar dress bar as needed it does come out with bar off but takes forever at half throttle to see any my thing is by the time the oil gets to the chain its already stretched it was cold today but I warmed it up good before cutting and I sharpen my chain everytime I clean my saws so it’s not a dull chain issue either


----------



## Lovesaws

BGE541 said:


> Well the oiler is designed to only put out oil when the clutch is engaged so that may explain why you aren’t seeing any inbetween cuts. I’ve run 27s on mine and never had an oil issue... I have an extra I’ll see what I can do to have it put out more.


Yea that would be cool I know the Stihl 044 and 441 you can modify to get more oil or even order high output oilers for them I know I’m used to old saws I just don’t understand why new ones don’t or can’t oiled like that you can run a old saw until the tank is dry and fill it up and still not have to tighten the chain hardly at all but these new saws seem like you can’t get a tank through them before your chain is stretched to far to run it and I run my chains looser then the next guy from the start I don’t like my snug on the bar is that what’s wrong I hate havin so much power but not puttin enough oil put to use it


----------



## Beck-45

Lovesaws said:


> Yea I clean my saws after every use tear down clean bar dress bar as needed it does come out with bar off but takes forever at half throttle to see any my thing is by the time the oil gets to the chain its already stretched it was cold today but I warmed it up good before cutting and I sharpen my chain everytime I clean my saws so it’s not a dull chain issue either


Maybe your bar oil holes are plugged up. I get that every winter when I’m working so I check it when it’s time to sharpen. It’s hard to tell but once your case gets heated up from the engine running the oil should poor out like it’s summer


----------



## Lovesaws

Beck-45 said:


> Maybe your bar oil holes are plugged up. I get that every winter when I’m working so I check it when it’s time to sharpen. It’s hard to tell but once your case gets heated up from the engine running the oil should poor out like it’s summer


I had just cleaned the bar grove holes and all from the last time I used it I actually drilled the angle hole out straight in the bar to I hate that epa design on bars now it may be for some people but def not me Stihl bars are the same I do the same thing to them to but idk I always used itasca bar oil it was cheap but it was thick and tacky better then Stihl brand in my opinion but the last jug I got wasn’t the same so I switched iv been using husky and echo brand bar oil I never have any problems with my Stihl 026 at all piling unless it was the normal stuff plugged holes ect but as mentioned before those saws oil when there idling this new stuff don’t that’s what I’d like to change but idk if there a way you can I hate the piss Reving crap just to keep from stretching chain


----------



## Cliff R

I have a CS-590, 600P and 620PW here and all of them put out PLENTY of oil and not even set to full capacity with the adjustment screw. I suspect other issues if you are finding the bar is drying up in the cut and you have to free-rev the saw in between cuts to get enough oil on the bar/chain for reliable function.

As far as chains stretching, all of them will the first couple of times you use the saw, then they pretty much "set" and afterwards will only need periodical adjustments, maybe every half a dozen tanks of fuel or so.

Not enough oil getting to the bar/chain typically causing them to seize up in the cut, smoking heavily, turning blue or black, etc...........Cliff


----------



## Lovesaws

Cliff R said:


> I have a CS-590, 600P and 620PW here and all of them put out PLENTY of oil and not even set to full capacity with the adjustment screw. I suspect other issues if you are finding the bar is drying up in the cut and you have to free-rev the saw in between cuts to get enough oil on the bar/chain for reliable function.
> 
> As far as chains stretching, all of them will the first couple of times you use the saw, then they pretty much "set" and afterwards will only need periodical adjustments, maybe every half a dozen tanks of fuel or so.
> 
> Not enough oil getting to the bar/chain typically causing them to seize up in the cut, smoking heavily, turning blue or black, etc...........Cliff


What size bars you runnin


----------



## Cliff R

Anywhere from 20 to 28". I use large mount Husqvarna bars in addition to the OEM Echo bars, no oiling issues with any of them. I just make bar stud spacers for them out of 3/8" steel tubing, takes about as long as it took me to type this to make a pair......Cliff


----------



## Lovesaws

Cliff R said:


> Anywhere from 20 to 28". I use large mount Husqvarna bars in addition to the OEM Echo bars, no oiling issues with any of them. I just make bar stud spacers for them out of 3/8" steel tubing, takes about as long as it took me to type this to make a pair......Cliff


 iv been trying to get adapters to run Stihl bars haven’t had any luck yet but if it don’t oil good with the bar it came with it’s not gonna change with a Stihl bar I just have a bunch of Stihl bar and chains that I want to use on this one as far as a new chain goes I always pre lube a new chain with bar oil to try and prevent excessive stretch haven’t had any luck with this one tho like I said I cleaned it sharpened it and cleaned everything on the bar the last time I used it took it to my brother in-laws yesterday to cut a snag down and stump I made prob 6 cuts total cut like crazy but the chain was dry as a bone and hanging off I run saws almost every day at work and if not at work I run them personal use I’m not a logger but buck a lot of logs we take to the mill for side boards I know the usual stuff but mine ain’t oiling right plan and simple I warmed it up good cause it was below freezing yesterday idk what the deal is it’s under warranty so I may go that route but if I could modify the Oiler like you can on some other saws I’d go that route cause it has the power to pull longer bars with just a little work and I can sharpen a chain so I know it can handle it but the Oiler won’t


----------



## Cliff R

To date I haven't seen or heard of any oiling issues with that series of saws. I've set up and sold quite a few of them, a couple are being used in commercial applications with zero issues now for quite a few years. Between my self, my brother and my nephew we run 5 of them and cut upwards of 100 cords a year and all are flawless in every area. 

I even used my CS-590 recently to cross-cut the huge Beech tree in the pic to make the pieces more manageable to the splitter. Took a few tanks a few but it never grumbled once and put PLENTY of oil on the bar the entire time.

My guess is that you have a fundamental problem with the oil supply to the pump or the pump itself.........Cliff


----------



## Lovesaws

Cliff R said:


> To date I haven't seen or heard of any oiling issues with that series of saws. I've set up and sold quite a few of them, a couple are being used in commercial applications with zero issues now for quite a few years. Between my self, my brother and my nephew we run 5 of them and cut upwards of 100 cords a year and all are flawless in every area.
> 
> I even used my CS-590 recently to cross-cut the huge Beech tree in the pic to make the pieces more manageable to the splitter. Took a few tanks a few but it never grumbled once and put PLENTY of oil on the bar the entire time.
> 
> My guess is that you have a fundamental problem with the oil supply to the pump or the pump itself.........Cliff
> 
> View attachment 791999


Alright that was gonna be my next thing to look at thanks guys


----------



## Lovesaws

Hey guys just curious if I sold it how much would a almost peach condition would a all original 041 Stihl be worth I rebuilt the carb and put new old stock oil pump in it I just can’t get the carb set right it may just need a new one it may just need a new h speed or L speed needle Idk!! 

Ps I know this is echo thread but you guys seem to know your stuff and ain’t buttholes about it


----------



## James Miller

BGE541 said:


> Muffler mod...


Will there be video of this monster?


----------



## Lovesaws

Hey guys has anybody heard from Ford F-150 we had sent a few messages back and forth about some bar adapters and I haven’t heard from him since I just didn’t want them to get lost In the mail and him not get his money thanks guys


----------



## James Miller

Lovesaws said:


> Hey guys has anybody heard from Ford F-150 we had sent a few messages back and forth about some bar adapters and I haven’t heard from him since I just didn’t want them to get lost In the mail and him not get his money thanks guys


@Dahmer you know anything.


----------



## Beck-45

BGE541 said:


> Glad you like it! Yeah the 730x should be here in the next 6/7 months and have 25/30% more power then a 620p. Looks like the carb it low in the saw with some HD air filter.
> 
> Yes I posted it a few days ago I really need to make some room but I like it, good saw great numbers and balances well.


Ok. Talked to my echo dealer. Doug’s outdoor power equipment, Blaine, mn

they haven’t gotten any info on the new echo 7310 yet. I had a conversation and it’s still in experiential stage in Europe. No specific info was given but the echo rep said it’ll be available maybe in 2021 at earliest. BGE41. I bet you know more about than anyone. I’ll keep trying to get more info but I think my best bet is checking out the Husqvarna 572xp or a used stihl ms 460 or Husqvarna 372xp If I the echo isn’t available. Let me know if you got any info on that echo saw. I’ll certainly buy one if you get one in stock.


----------



## Lovesaws

I been workin on hand filing pretty hard for about a year now let me know what y’all thing Stihl 3/8 chain on my 620p


----------



## BGE541

@Big Block whats up?

been doing some work on the 590, new muffler mod, 044 air filter and cover set up I made... here is the 590 with a full chain chewing through some year seasoned oak.


----------



## Big Block

BGE541 said:


> @Big Block whats up?


Just playing with my one and only saw my new MS261CM. Trying to decide if I’m going to void the warranty with a MM, BG delete and a timing advance. I’ve a total of 3 tanks as of today. Had the bar buried in some seasoned 18~ inch Black Locust. Hard stuff! I’m going to try and get her broken in this weekend.

Thats a racy lookin 590. I like it. for some reason the video won’t load How many Echos do you have now? I honestly do miss mine. The torque was unreal.

edit: just seen your sig list. I had to turn my phone sideways lol

I’m already thinking I need a bigger saw too.


----------



## BGE541

I’ll try again


----------



## Big Block

Nope I got nuthin that’s weird just a play symbol with a line through it


----------



## BGE541

Another Echo muffler also have a FB page called “Chainsaw muffler mods” check it out!


----------



## BGE541

Anyone needing any Echo parts?


----------



## Big Block

Got a project 590?


----------



## BGE541

Big Block said:


> Got a project 590?


Kinda I have a long term project that keeps getting set back... have a nice set of cases and crank if you’re interested.


----------



## Red97

My favorite chassis


----------



## harry398

Red97 said:


> My favorite chassis



That saw sounds great. Cuts great.


----------



## BGE541

Hey Echo lovers just touching base been working on Echos quite a bit lately but noting too wild!
Any new projects?


----------



## WesCalton

Been lurking for a bit. Pulled the trigger on a 600sx with the Fleet Week promotion. Too good of a deal to pass up. Thankful for the information this forum provided. Probably going to hold off on any mods for now but I'm sure I'll eventually try something given the knowledge and beta from this crowd.


----------



## BGE541

WesCalton said:


> Been lurking for a bit. Pulled the trigger on a 600sx with the Fleet Week promotion. Too good of a deal to pass up. Thankful for the information this forum provided. Probably going to hold off on any mods for now but I'm sure I'll eventually try something given the knowledge and beta from this crowd.


Nice you’ll love it! When you’re ready a muffler mod and tune (as well as a base gasket delete) really wake it up! Congratulations!


----------



## CRTurboGuy

Howdy. It's taken me a couple days to read through this thread, but I've finally made it through it all. Just picked up a CS-590 w/ 20" bar - we had a derecho come through about 2 months ago and I lost a lot of trees. I've got a cheap Husqavarna 240 'homeowner' saw w/ 16" bar, but it's struggled on some of the bigger stuff I have to clean up and I still have some trees to come down, so I was looking for something in the 20+ inch range. Seems like the Echo is a sweet spot for the home owner that wants a little better quality saw for the $$. Already put a tank a half through it chopping up a large (28"+) mulberry and still have a good sized ash to take down. Very happy with the power and cutting of it so far. Will probably open up the deflector and tune at some point. Just wanted to say "Hi" and thanks to everyone for posting their mods and tricks & tuning advice.

--JOsh


----------



## Ronaldo

Where are you located that the Derecho got you, CRturboguy?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CRTurboGuy

Ronaldo said:


> Where are you located that the Derecho got you, CRturboguy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I'm in Cedar Rapids. We lucked out w/out too much property damage but most of our 25 trees took some sort of damage. Here's a couple pics of the mulberry tree, or what's left of it. I managed to get it on the ground with my 240 and a lot of patience, but really wanted something bigger to get it cut up and disposed of, and the 590 is working great for it.






--JOsh


----------



## hoskvarna

CRTurboGuy said:


> Howdy. It's taken me a couple days to read through this thread, but I've finally made it through it all. Just picked up a CS-590 w/ 20" bar - we had a derecho come through about 2 months ago and I lost a lot of trees. I've got a cheap Husqavarna 240 'homeowner' saw w/ 16" bar, but it's struggled on some of the bigger stuff I have to clean up and I still have some trees to come down, so I was looking for something in the 20+ inch range. Seems like the Echo is a sweet spot for the home owner that wants a little better quality saw for the $$. Already put a tank a half through it chopping up a large (28"+) mulberry and still have a good sized ash to take down. Very happy with the power and cutting of it so far. Will probably open up the deflector and tune at some point. Just wanted to say "Hi" and thanks to everyone for posting their mods and tricks & tuning advice.
> 
> --JOsh



Welcome fellow Iowan [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## Ronaldo

CRTurboGuy said:


> I'm in Cedar Rapids. We lucked out w/out too much property damage but most of our 25 trees took some sort of damage. Here's a couple pics of the mulberry tree, or what's left of it. I managed to get it on the ground with my 240 and a lot of patience, but really wanted something bigger to get it cut up and disposed of, and the 590 is working great for it.
> 
> View attachment 859776
> 
> View attachment 859777
> 
> 
> --JOsh


I thought you might be in Cedar Rapids with the CR in your name. I am just east of Tama and we got hit hard too. Those winds really made a mess of things, didnt they.


----------



## Paul Silvestri

grack said:


> And 29.99 bailey's husqvarna oem full wraps too lolView attachment 595006
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So this handle is from a 372?? Looks good!!


----------



## Paul Silvestri

SawTroll said:


> The info I have is that the 620 is an improvement over earlier Echo designs - but still is way too heavy for 60cc, and low on power as well.



why “way too heavy” seems to be pretty average for most 60cc saws as far as weight goes. And “low on power”? Again just about the same as the 562 and 362..... But from what I read of your posts regarding echo saws you probably wouldn’t like them if they were lightweight either


----------



## BGE541

Paul Silvestri said:


> why “way too heavy” seems to be pretty average for most 60cc saws as far as weight goes. And “low on power”? Again just about the same as the 562 and 362..... But from what I read of your posts regarding echo saws you probably wouldn’t like them if they were lightweight either


Ha yeah I’ve done a few videos for him on YouTube of Echo vs Husky and he doesn’t seem to agree... I don’t think he will ever admit to liking anything Echo. Check out the videos in the post or my names BGE541 on YT. I’ve run 555/562/362s and they don’t have the torque the 620s do


----------



## Paul Silvestri

BGE541 said:


> Ha yeah I’ve done a few videos for him on YouTube of Echo vs Husky and he doesn’t seem to agree... I don’t think he will ever admit to liking anything Echo. Check out the videos in the post or my names BGE541 on YT. I’ve run 555/562/362s and they don’t have the torque the 620s do



I cut with my 620 and 562 yesterday and the echo pulled harder. Both had freshly sharpened chains. The 620 is a more robust build in my opinion but I know the 562 has proven it’s worth also. I think if I were told I could only have one of them I would keep the echo. Just more my comfort zone.


----------



## Paul Silvestri

quotejso2 said:


> U really think the 620 will beat the 562xp with the longer bar. I would like to see that video make me feel shamed for getting the husky after my luck with smaller echos



I will be doing just this later today with my 562xp and 620p, both are stock and so far the 620 cuts faster with 20" bar. the way the tq feels I would imagine the 620 will be favorable over the 562. I will try and use the same chain as well.


----------



## Paul Silvestri

BGE541 said:


> Yes I was surprised that the Stihl dealer sold them for $1.67... I said ok, ill take 6 lol  If anyone wants a stihl one let me know and ill get it that way.



still have any of the scrench holders?


----------



## BGE541

Paul Silvestri said:


> still have any of the scrench holders?


I’ll have to look


----------



## Paul Silvestri

This looks interesting!!


----------



## BGE541

Paul Silvestri said:


> This looks interesting!!




That’s my buddy Joe Hs saw he does wild conversions to them. Super smart guy.


----------



## Lovesaws

Paul Silvestri said:


> I will be doing just this later today with my 562xp and 620p, both are stock and so far the 620 cuts faster with 20" bar. the way the tq feels I would imagine the 620 will be favorable over the 562. I will try and use the same chain as well.





Paul Silvestri said:


> I cut with my 620 and 562 yesterday and the echo pulled harder. Both had freshly sharpened chains. The 620 is a more robust build in my opinion but I know the 562 has proven it’s worth also. I think if I were told I could only have one of them I would keep the echo. Just more my comfort zone.


Nice to see ya here I have a 620 and I’m tellin you the more I run it the more I love it it’s probably my favorite saw iv ever had or ran I never thought id really like anything better then 046 Stihl but my 620 I feel would run with one I run 24-28 bar all the time and it freakin rips the Dual port exhaust bge541 made me helps a lot so far that’s all iv got done to it I modded the Oiler my self just my preference I cut a lot of really dry wood but man I love it


----------



## Big Block

How’s the echo crowd doing? Anybody have any experience with their new 70 cc class saw?


----------



## Cliff R

Most likely everyone bit the weeny and bought battery powered saws before the new administration takes all of our gas powered ones away!.....LOL....


----------



## Big Block

Cliff R said:


> Most likely everyone bit the weeny and bought battery powered saws before the new administration takes all of our gas powered ones away!.....LOL....


I WILL NOT COMPLY!


----------



## Red97

Fully broken in Stock vs ported 7310p on my dyno.

Nice gains.


----------



## BVdog

I bought the equal Shindaiwa saw and was quite impressed .. a little heavy but lots of torque. I changed the plastic chain catch and made some aluminum ones . Than of course I sold the saw to someone that wanted more than I did [emoji23]! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

Red97 said:


> View attachment 906537
> 
> 
> View attachment 906538
> 
> 
> Fully broken in Stock vs ported 7310p on my dyno.
> 
> Nice gains.


Damn! Very nice gains. It is a closed quadra port saw right?


----------



## Red97

Big Block said:


> Damn! Very nice gains. It is a closed quadra port saw right?


----------



## Big Block

A strato I didn’t see that coming. I love the ECHO castings always so clean!


----------



## Red97

Big Block said:


> A strato I didn’t see that coming. I love the ECHO castings always so clean!


No strato, 6 transfers.


----------



## Big Block

Red97 said:


> No strato, 6 transfers.


Apparently I don’t know as much as I thought !
That’s impressive looking


----------



## Allanb8

Putting together a new build. Haven't decide if I want to send the 620 away for porting yet.


----------



## Big Block

Red97 said:


> View attachment 906624


Got any more pictures?


----------



## Red97

Big Block said:


> Got any more pictures?



No, that was all I had. Sorry


----------



## K-techcowboy

BGE541 said:


> Ok a few tanks in her life and still alive lol don't mind the little glitch in the video... wife was fightin a wasp  This log im cutting on is pretty green... not as dry as the end!



Lost all its torque after gutting the muffler


----------



## TAKY

Love my 620PW, but got the itch to port/polish, etc the 620 and 501. maybe the 7310 eventually. Who are the top Echo builders? I'm in KY/TN area.


----------



## JRenna

TAKY - how did you fare against the tornado last month? I was clearing trails today in Land Between the Lakes and finally got to see the devastation first hand....its unreal! I don't know how the forest will recover unless they burn it (?) It looks like God ran a string trimmer from Kentucky lake to Lake Barkley.


----------



## TAKY

JRenna said:


> TAKY - how did you fare against the tornado last month? I was clearing trails today in Land Between the Lakes and finally got to see the devastation first hand....its unreal! I don't know how the forest will recover unless they burn it (?) It looks like God ran a string trimmer from Kentucky lake to Lake Barkley.


No issues for me, but a lot of people have been displaced and some have lost loved ones. It is amazing to see the trimmer effect on huge mature trees like they were blades of grass. How about you?


----------



## JRenna

We were fine also. I went to Pembroke the following day and it was crazy, but nothing like Bowling Green and Mayfield. I had seen aerial photos of LBL but seeing it today in person was unreal.


----------



## Ronie

TAKY said:


> Love my 620PW, but got the itch to port/polish, etc the 620 and 501. maybe the 7310 eventually. Who are the top Echo builders? I'm in KY/TN area.


 @huskihl or @Red97


----------



## Paul Silvestri

I definitely plan on sending my 620P to Kevin @huskihl this winter or spring!! Can't wait!


----------



## JRenna

What is a ballpark cost to port a 620p?


----------



## Paul Silvestri

JRenna said:


> What is a ballpark cost to port a 620p?


I think it depends on how far you go with the work. I'm assuming and expecting around 300 bucks. +/-


----------



## huskihl

JRenna said:


> What is a ballpark cost to port a 620p?


I’ve only got 1 price for a good solid work saw. $350 plus shipping.


----------



## K-techcowboy

TAKY said:


> Love my 620PW, but got the itch to port/polish, etc the 620 and 501. maybe the 7310 eventually. Who are the top Echo builders? I'm in KY/TN area.


Not sure around Ok. I build all my own motors. My next ventures include getting a 3d printer for making big intake manifolds and filter systems and I'm also wanting to start making my own bolt on cylinder domes to precisely control squish and compression. Plus billet heads look dope af. One day I want to get a 620 and do a true side by side comparison with the 590. Id get as detailed as to hook a timing light to them to look at there advance rates and peak degrees.


----------



## TAKY

huskihl said:


> I’ve only got 1 price for a good solid work saw. $350 plus shipping.


What's your lead time at the moment?


----------



## huskihl

TAKY said:


> What's your lead time at the moment?


About 10 weeks


----------



## FR3

Long time lurker… and echo owner, finally joined. Wanted to say thanks to everyone that has contributed to this post/site. 
Bought my first echo product 15+ years ago… srm225 string trimmer ( went through 3 trimmers the first two years I owned my home ) decided it was time to buy something that would last… the trimmer is on its 2nd spool head (1st broke last summer) and it’s started with 2-3 pulls since day 1. Blower is 8+ yrs old. CS620PW 28” B/C is still being broken in… (3 tanks) and CS400 18” B/C is brand new, still on the first tank. I got a steal on the 400… $125 NIB on Craigslist.( it’s a 2013) the guy found it in garage while cleaning out estate… box had never been opened… 

every piece of echo equipment I own starts in 2-3 pulls cold and 1 warm every time.


----------



## JRenna

How does your 620 do with the 28" bar?


----------



## FR3

JRenna said:


> How does your 620 do with the 28" bar?


So far it’s had about a tank worth of 20”-24” pine and had it burried in 36+ 2yr seasoned red oak, no bogs or hiccups of any sorts. 
Only issue with bar is it’s for the cs7310 which is 9mm vs the 620’s 8mm studs. 
I just made some adapters out of plate steel to limit the excessive play.


----------



## JRenna

I have a 24" on my 620 but I'd love to try a 28". The bar adapters are slick.


----------



## Ronie

FR3 said:


> So far it’s had about a tank worth of 20”-24” pine and had it burried in 36+ 2yr seasoned red oak, no bogs or hiccups of any sorts.
> Only issue with bar is it’s for the cs7310 which is 9mm vs the 620’s 8mm studs.
> I just made some adapters out of plate steel to limit the excessive play. View attachment 966179


I made some bushings for my 620 out of some brass tubing so I could run Husqvarna bars on it.


----------



## FR3

Ronie said:


> I made some bushings for my 620 out of some brass tubing so I could run Husqvarna bars on it.
> View attachment 966330
> View attachment 966328


Nice! I like the bushing idea. For $7.99 you could have dozens cut to length and keep a few spares in your gear bag in case one wears out or gets dropped.


----------



## Brufab

Almost as many pages as the Remington stickies. Crazy.


----------



## JRenna

Do the oil holes match up? I really like the brass bushing idea.


----------



## Ronie

JRenna said:


> Do the oil holes match up? I really like the brass bushing idea.


They line up.


----------



## FR3

Considering Muffler Mod for my CS620PW, 

it's had about 8-9 tanks ran through it, I've already trimmed the tabs on the carb adjusters in an attempt to tune the carb properly. (set extremely rich from factory) 
without a MM the "L" is set at 1.5 turns out, and "H" is just a touch more than 1/2 a turn out. Even with H being only 1/2 turn the saw is still very fat... it 4 strokes out of the cut and i still hear it 4 stroking in the cut unless I really lean into it. 

Couple Questions: 
Does L 1.5 CCW, H .5CCW seem normal for the 620?

For those that have done the MM: Do you remember having the same issue tuning before MM? What would be a good baseline for tuning after MM? where did you find the sweet spot after MM?

Considering the many different ways to MM the 620, can someone recommend a particular Mod that will provide the best return in performance to noise levels?

Id like to gain as much flow as possible with out going overboard in the noise department. If possible I would also like to maintain the factory Muffler appearance, not a deal breaker... just a preference.


----------



## Ronaldo

FR3 said:


> it 4 strokes out of the cut and i still hear it 4 stroking in the cut unless I really lean into it.


If you can identify 4 stroking(when it is and when it isnt) then tune it in the wood. Lean it out so it 4 strokes when you lift it out of the wood and no need to really be concerned about how many turns in or half turns out etc. Tuning a saw in the wood is the best and most telling of any method in my opinion and experience.


----------



## JRenna

I modded mine pretty closely to most of the pics you will find online. I opened up the deflector, drilled a hole in the 45 degree piece
, and drilled a hole into the internal tube. I would say its not uncomfortably loud when wearing ear pro. The pic is not my muffler - just a reference.


----------



## huskihl

FR3 said:


> Considering Muffler Mod for my CS620PW,
> 
> it's had about 8-9 tanks ran through it, I've already trimmed the tabs on the carb adjusters in an attempt to tune the carb properly. (set extremely rich from factory)
> without a MM the "L" is set at 1.5 turns out, and "H" is just a touch more than 1/2 a turn out. Even with H being only 1/2 turn the saw is still very fat... it 4 strokes out of the cut and i still hear it 4 stroking in the cut unless I really lean into it.
> 
> Couple Questions:
> Does L 1.5 CCW, H .5CCW seem normal for the 620?
> 
> For those that have done the MM: Do you remember having the same issue tuning before MM? What would be a good baseline for tuning after MM? where did you find the sweet spot after MM?
> 
> Considering the many different ways to MM the 620, can someone recommend a particular Mod that will provide the best return in performance to noise levels?
> 
> Id like to gain as much flow as possible with out going overboard in the noise department. If possible I would also like to maintain the factory Muffler appearance, not a deal breaker... just a preference.


The 620 has an auxiliary hi jet that always flows x amount of fuel at full throttle, and the h screw adds fuel to that amount. It’s safe to have it turned in all the way if it’s still 4 stroking. There may be an alternative sized main jet available. If the jet is removable, it could be soldered shut and drilled to the proper smaller size. Running more oil in your mix might also help lean it out some


----------



## FR3

JRenna said:


> I modded mine pretty closely to most of the pics you will find online. I opened up the deflector, drilled a hole in the 45 degree pieceView attachment 967023
> , and drilled a hole into the internal tube. I would say its not uncomfortably loud when wearing ear pro. The pic is not my muffler - just a reference.


Are you satisfied with the performance gain? 
would you do the same if you could start over?


----------



## JRenna

I am quite a newbie to chainsaws. Most everything I do is copying the smart folks on here and YouTube. I wish I had a before and after for comparison but unfortunately I don't. I am happy with the saw's performance and would definitely do it again. There may be better ways to mod them but for now what I have is working fine. 

I'd also add that without going to check my jets, they are somewhat close to what you have, may a bit more open on the high but I do use 40:1. Funny before I first started my saw new, I read all these stories about how lean Echo's are from the factory and was so nervous about burning it up that I made it super rich. I had no clue what 4 stroking sounded like and when I eventually bought a tach she was around 9k . I can hear 4 stroking and NOT 4 stroking...what I still struggle with is _just _4 stroking so I generally err on the rich side. Always tinkering with it but typically its 12.5-13k ish if I remember correctly.


----------



## FR3

JRenna said:


> I am quite a newbie to chainsaws. Most everything I do is copying the smart folks on here and YouTube. I wish I had a before and after for comparison but unfortunately I don't. I am happy with the saw's performance and would definitely do it again. There may be better ways to mod them but for now what I have is working fine.
> 
> I'd also add that without going to check my jets, they are somewhat close to what you have, may a bit more open on the high but I do use 40:1. Funny before I first started my saw new, I read all these stories about how lean Echo's are from the factory and was so nervous about burning it up that I made it super rich. I had no clue what 4 stroking sounded like and when I eventually bought a tach she was around 9k . I can hear 4 stroking and NOT 4 stroking...what I still struggle with is _just _4 stroking so I generally err on the rich side. Always tinkering with it but typically its 12.5-13k ish if I remember correctly.


What tach did you get ?


----------



## JRenna

Echo PET-304


----------



## WestB87

Hey folks . Figured I’d introduce myself here after having read through all 122 pages of Echo goodness here. I’m Brandon in north Alabama and have some family property west of Chattanooga. Have a 2020 620PW I’ve pulled the caps off of and tuned a bit. Saw wears a 24” bar that I file by hand using round files. Saw is cleaned after each use. Had about 16 or so tanks through it and it feels like it gets better each and every time I run it, though as another mentioned, I can’t keep a chain wet with oil to save my life. Been through mostly oak, some cedar, and most recently a ridiculous 28” sweet gum. Ever tried to split that stuff? OMFG. I cut and split firewood for our Woodstock Survival Hybrid wood stove. Only had the stove since December of ‘21, but we went through about a cord of some wood I’d had up on racks that was nearing the end of its serviceable life as firewood and had started to get punky in spots.

I used to own a smaller echo wearing an 18” bar and I want to say it was a cs-400 but can’t remember 100% as some loser scumbag stole it (and my welder and other tools) from mini-storage during a move and have been pining for another since, hence getting the 620PW. 

I also own an ES-250 blower/leaf vacuum and a GT-225 string trimmer that start just as easily as my saw. My saw starts in 3 pulls cold, 1 pull hot, as does the blower and trimmer. Had a Stihl string trimmer given to me years ago and that thing was a maintenance nightmare. New primer bulb each year, fuel lines dry rotted every other year and developed cracks, was a workout just trying to get it started. One year I got so frustrated I just threw it in the trash. I thought to myself “my chainsaw is a dream to start and use…wonder how much an echo string trimmer is?” Ended up with the blower too lol.

Anywho, good to be here and learn from all you guys. Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## shlothman

Allanb8 said:


> Putting together a new build. Haven't decide if I want to send the 620 away for porting yet.
> 
> View attachment 907702


Is that a skid plate of some sort? I have only ever seen them for the other Big name saws. And where can we buy one? thx.


----------



## Brufab

shlothman said:


> Is that a skid plate of some sort? I have only ever seen them for the other Big name saws. And where can we buy one? thx.


There's a guy on ebay that sells double dogs and bottom plates for 590 600 620. I bought the double oversize dog set and works great.


----------



## toppers

Hello any 620 porters near Ohio / Midwest anyone can recommend? Still loving mine but got the itch to take it to next level. PMs work if you don’t want to post here, thanks.


----------



## demonwaif5

Just thought I’d say hello and thank you all for the contributions. Got a 620 and instantly did a MM (cut deflector and drilled out the side holes inside), ground the tabs in limiters, and drilled out the sides of the black divider in the intake. 
Not sure how it was stock but it runs really well after tuning the carb.
Here is the stock 24” bar and chain cutting down some black locust. 



One thing I did notice is that there was some squeaking noise coming from the saw after 1.5 tanks. Doesn’t seem to affect it cutting. Might pull the muffler to see how the piston and cylinder look.


----------

